# one light one plant one pound....



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

that is my goal I'll be using a waterfarm & for now a 400w hps to veg I'm borrowing a led next week the strain is dark heart nursery headband I put it in the waterfarm sept14 it was 6 in. tall I had it in my mkultraXbubblegum thread which I tried to be something like scottyballs well it was a learning experience getting results like his is easier said than done but I'm not gonna be satisfied until I do considerable better than I have


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2016)

Good luck Herk, all the best to you my friend!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Good luck Herk, all the best to you my friend!


thanks stickman I've got the link you gave me in my signature my I pad won't let me get that url number for some reason


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 30, 2016)

Good luck Herk and btw how did those pink panties go? Did you harvest yet or still going?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

OnePrays said:


> Good luck Herk and btw how did those pink panties go? Did you harvest yet or still going?


the pinkpanties came off as I predicted high on quality low on yield I feel if I had vegged longer that would of improved somewhat so now it's on to the headband which I've grown a few years back so I'm gonna take what I've learned & apply it in this grow I'm looking for a lot better results


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2016)

she is really waking up its hard to tell from the pics but she is growing out as well as up I've done a lot of topping which slowes things down but that's done soon I'll apply the scrog I've got the stardawg in the room off to the side I'm gonna clone it & the headband soon if I keep doing single plant grows I might not keep clones in the future but I had a hard time finding this cut of headband so I'm for sure gonna clone it stardawg showes promise I'll see how my friend does with it I've got family coming from out of town so I won't be able to get pics till Sunday night


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 2, 2016)

Good shit Herk! What're you thinking for veg time?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 2, 2016)

Good luck with your grow! Subbed


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 2, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good shit Herk! What're you thinking for veg time?


I'm gonna have to play it by ear I've grown this strain before & she is a real stretcher but this time I want my screen full before I flip as I'll be finishing her under a led


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 2, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Good luck with your grow! Subbed


thanks I'll try to keep it interesting


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2016)

spent the week-end away & got in late last night woke up to a bit of rain this morning & a lot of new growth she is growing like some sort of crawling king snake she is not a heavy feeder but grows good I feel kinda like Jack & the beanstalk by the end of this week I want to get the led light in place & possibly the scrog as well I'm gonna try to up the nutes tonight as well


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 3, 2016)

the screen is in place now I have to fill it tomorrow I'm gonna feed again


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 4, 2016)

gonna clone in the next few days I'll only take a few so I'll use a foil casserole dish & a cfl the way I used to do it before the heatmat & humidity dome I use the powder you get at wal-mart it's low- tech but I did it that way for guide awhile fall is here & I lit my first fire this morning


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 4, 2016)

the training has started & im gonna feed at a higher ppm about 800-900 I plan on vegging this until the screen is pretty much full & putting the led in when I flip the led is a vipar spectra 1200 which in all reality is 524 actuall watts one of these days the Chinese will say what the actual wattage is & not what they think it equals in hps but I'll pick the light up in the next few days long term I need to figure out what I want & focus my attention in that direction 630w. lec or a cob led as I'm wanting harvests of 1 lb is my goal & getting my room dialed in I wish I would of budgeted my growroom in when I bought the house but at that time I planned on using existing equipment but now realizing there is much more to be had at pretty much the same operating cost I really like the amare SE-450 & should not be such a tight- ass & get one just so many options & I can't rule out the ecosunlite which at this point is a viable option


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 4, 2016)

I pulled the screen this morning as I've got some work to do to my room when I checked in this afternoon she is growing &a consuming nutes as well so I fed heavy @ 1200 ppm. I'll either kill her or cure her they say to read your plant I'm saying she's hungry so in the next day or so we will see if I screwed up or not


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 4, 2016)

Looking good mate, much happier! Race is on for xmas bro. Im in flower now but on 10/11 weeks I think to finish.... Just before xmas on my clock  Whats the ETA for Headband?

1200ppm is a lot! I only have the Cheesus on 1000ppm.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 4, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Looking good mate, much happier! Race is on for xmas bro. Im in flower now but on 10/11 weeks I think to finish.... Just before xmas on my clock  Whats the ETA for Headband?
> 
> 1200ppm is a lot! I only have the Cheesus on 1000ppm.


I might not make X-mas as I'm cutting it close this strain is supposed to stretch 4 weeks but I've started flowering too soon on my last 2 grows I'm wanting to get the most out of this grow I know 1200 ppm is high but some of those ppm,s are tea ,amino/vitamins & cal mag I think she will take it I guess in about 2-3 days we will know ......no guts = no glory lol !


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I might not make X-mas as I'm cutting it close this strain is supposed to stretch 4 weeks but I've started flowering too soon on my last 2 grows I'm wanting to get the most out of this grow I know 1200 ppm is high but some of those ppm,s are tea ,amino/vitamins & cal mag I think she will take it I guess in about 2-3 days we will know ......no guts = no glory lol !


lol fair dos mate. Why you putting all that stuff in there, just grow and micro will do the job perfect with regularly flushing to prevent any lockout, end of the day best thing for plants is water at the correct PH.. Less is more. Cheeses grew 3 inches just on water but drunk the WHOLE 5 galleon res so now punching it up to 1100. Just saves stiching yourself up down the road being a bit conservative  lol Anyway just my 2 pence and what works for me successfully after few years trial and error also being an eager beaver thinking more nutes more plant/bud when it really is not the case - at least with water farm/wilma/DWC growing... Tbh I usually have a 1200/1300ppm LIMIT at the peak of flower lol 

But yer, listen to what I say and forget it basically lol everyone has there own ways what works for them if you can pick anything up from my advice than bloody marvellous lol


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that is my goal I'll be using a waterfarm & for now a 400w hps to veg I'm borrowing a led next week the strain is dark heart nursery headband I put it in the waterfarm sept14 it was 6 in. tall I had it in my mkultraXbubblegum thread which I tried to be something like scottyballs well it was a learning experience getting results like his is easier said than done but I'm not gonna be satisfied until I do considerable better than I haveView attachment 3793796


You can do it; I've been using 1kW or less per plant and my best is over TWO pounds;


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can do it; I've been using 1kW or less per plant and my best is over TWO pounds;
> View attachment 3797439


thanks ttystikk I'm giving it my best shot & as I'm really looking at led's I'm gonna have to ask your opinions on a few things before I'm done I know you're vertical but I also know you're knowledgeable about lighting


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks ttystikk I'm giving it my best shot & as I'm really looking at led's I'm gonna have to ask your opinions on a few things before I'm done I know you're vertical but I also know you're knowledgeable about lighting


Thanks, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> lol fair dos mate. Why you putting all that stuff in there, just grow and micro will do the job perfect with regularly flushing to prevent any lockout, end of the day best thing for plants is water at the correct PH.. Less is more. Cheeses grew 3 inches just on water but drunk the WHOLE 5 galleon res so now punching it up to 1100. Just saves stiching yourself up down the road being a bit conservative  lol Anyway just my 2 pence and what works for me successfully after few years trial and error also being an eager beaver thinking more nutes more plant/bud when it really is not the case - at least with water farm/wilma/DWC growing... Tbh I usually have a 1200/1300ppm LIMIT at the peak of flower lol
> 
> But yer, listen to what I say and forget it basically lol everyone has there own ways what works for them if you can pick anything up from my advice than bloody marvellous lol


I have a bunch of nutrients and additives from a couple of growers I bought out I'm trying them out & not replacing them as they're getting used up probably be my undoing but I'm getting down to the base nutrients grow,micro& flower I've enough of that to last a year also have an extra 1000w. hps,xxl hood & a 4x4 e&f tub setup from when I used to run 2 rooms hopefully I can get all the x-tra stuff traded off ppm today is 1030 I've got about 10 more days of vegging this strain is supposed to stretch up to 4 weeks after turning the light back


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Thanks, I'll be happy to help.


I'm picking up the loaner light tomorrow the 1200 vipar spectra (524w.) to finish this grow with not the ideal led but hopefully it will outperform the 400w. hps I'm waiting for a price from ecosunlite on 420w. 3 cob all Cree I'm also looking at the pricier clw 440 solar storms & the amare 450 se as well as some of the kits last is the 315 lec which is most bang for dollar spent but it's not a led


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm picking up the loaner light tomorrow the 1200 vipar spectra (524w.) to finish this grow with not the ideal led but hopefully it will outperform the 400w. hps I'm waiting for a price from ecosunlite on 420w. 3 cob all Cree I'm also looking at the pricier clw 440 solar storms & the amare 450 se as well as some of the kits last is the 315 lec which is most bang for dollar spent but it's not a led


How big a space are you trying to light?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How big a space are you trying to light?


my whole room is 4x4 my scrog is 29x29 but I decided not to use the vipar I ordered a Johnson cx-6 that's 340w. 6 Cree 3070 cob so that is gonna replace my 400 hps it should get here by this weekend I decided instead of the 315 lec I would spend a little more & get what I really wanted I want to one day research enough to build one the timber kits are nice but from what I'm seeing you can make your own wiring harnesses & piece everything together for far less


----------



## Fevs (Oct 6, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing that new light! I'm about to go cob mixed with cmh. But just keep having other shit pop up and eating all my money lol

Getting a new roof for my s2000 instead lol I'll start saving again... I'm in veg currently, so still have a month to raise the cash needed


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Looking forward to seeing that new light! I'm about to go cob mixed with cmh. But just keep having other shit pop up and eating all my money lol
> 
> Getting a new roof for my s2000 instead lol I'll start saving again... I'm in veg currently, so still have a month to raise the cash needed


I had a few things that popped up & ate up my new light funds but this grow is showing such promise that I went ahead & went out on a limb & put this on future pay option so after harvest I'll pay it off meanwhile I'm getting stellar growth & in preference to stubbing my toe I decided to do an overnight flush & dropped my ppm to 830 better safe than sorry at this point the investment in the new light is a win win situation as I'm getting the performance of a 600w. hps for less power consumption than the 400w hps I'm running now here is this mornings pic once she fully recoverers from all the topping growth should accelerate quite a bit


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> gonna clone in the next few days I'll only take a few so I'll use a foil casserole dish & a cfl the way I used to do it before the heatmat & humidity dome I use the powder you get at wal-mart it's low- tech but I did it that way for guide awhile fall is here & I lit my first fire this morning View attachment 3796761View attachment 3796764


She's looking nice and healthy mate! 
And it looks nice and cosy in there around that fire, perfect after a days graft in the cold! Its getting pretty cold here now and the days are getting shorter!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's looking nice and healthy mate!
> And it looks nice and cosy in there around that fire, perfect after a days graft in the cold! Its getting pretty cold here now and the days are getting shorter!


yeah ol man winter is right around the corner gotta stock up on firewood soon in the next week or so I've got to insulate my room a little better I think this grow is gonna be considerably better than the last don't know if I'll get that pound but I think a person should set your sights high & try your best to pull it off


----------



## calliandra (Oct 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah ol man winter is right around the corner gotta stock up on firewood soon in the next week or so I've got to insulate my room a little better I think this grow is gonna be considerably better than the last don't know if I'll get that pound but I think a person should set your sights high & try your best to pull it off


You'll definitely get there!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> You'll definitely get there!


thanks calliandra I've seen stickman & anonamos both do it so I know it can be done I'm thinking there will be a second headband grow as I'm gonna clone my new light should get here Monday or Tuesday


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2016)

this is not my first time growing headband when I first started growing indoors a friend had a cut of 707 headband & we let it get away just thought you could go to a club & buy it again but when I bought another baby it wasn't the same it was then I realized I fucked up & didn't realize what I had I took a chance on the dark heart nursery version & the more this develops the more I'm convinced this is the real deal headband I'm gonna clone this as I'm not gonna take a chance of loosing it quality is very good on this strain when it's young it's kinda weak but as she develops she throws semi mutated 3 fingered leaves very similar to my favorite pheno of r- p skywalker but the headband differs in that you've got some sour diesel in there too so later in growth those traits start showing as well the buds get that lemon pinesol / fuel -skunk funk smell I woke up to about 3" of new growth I've heard loompa farms has legit headband seeds but I was never able to get my hands on them


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 7, 2016)

Loads better after the flush, good call!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Loads better after the flush, good call!


I'm gonna flush again tonight as I really liked the result


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 7, 2016)

Yer mate, now your talking  As I said flushing really is they key and your ppm meter will tell you when how and why (most of the time) haha.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Yer mate, now your talking  As I said flushing really is they key and your ppm meter will tell you when how and why (most of the time) haha.


yeah I'll check ppm when I drain the nutes tonight I've been writing them down so far she is not been a heavy feeder but still an aggressive grower all the same like I've said before she is a lot like skywalker


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2016)

she is consuming about 30 ppm a day which is very light compared to my last grow but she is growing at pretty high rate so I'm getting twice the growth on half the nutes when I started he headband was kinda drooped over but as predicted she now reaches for the light & today has grown over 3 in. 3 weeks ago she was 6in. tall now she is 16 in tall & leaves are doubling in size I hope that led gets here soon


----------



## StinkTheRoom (Oct 8, 2016)

Off to a great start mate, will be watching


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 8, 2016)

the main stalk split down the middle I made a splint using bbq skewers & twine if this don't work this could be a major set-back I've broken limbs before but never this severe if the limbs don't start drooping today I think I'll be ok I've been holding off on the scrog until the new light arrives but she is gonna need support gonna be a long day


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 8, 2016)

I can't believe the speed at which this thing is recovering 5 hrs. later & everything has turned around I'm gonna have to be careful until I can get the new light up & the screen in place this could of turned all bad real quick I got lucky


----------



## calliandra (Oct 8, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks calliandra I've seen stickman & anonamos both do it so I know it can be done I'm thinking there will be a second headband grow as I'm gonna clone my new light should get here Monday or Tuesday


OO exciting! Pretty enlightened times coming for this neck of the RIU woods


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> OO exciting! Pretty enlightened times coming for this neck of the RIU woods


yes indeed!!! checked ppm. she is down to 550 so I drained & refilled with water @6.0ph. she looks hungry but I'll flush overnight & feed tomorrow the stardawg is ready to clone upcoming week is gonna be busy stardawg is improving steadily


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 9, 2016)

you're the man!
good inspiration


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you're the man!
> good inspiration


was just over at our thread that Jupiter throws those random 3 fingered leaves like the headband does I hope my buds look like that too


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 9, 2016)

it didnt look like that from seed but when i took cuttings after the first flower cycle it's held these types of leaves constantly. for a while all the clones but one showed presex. the one that didnt show this also grew 5-7 fingered leaves, pretty weird. i done killed her by accident


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm about ready to flip just waiting on my led to arrive & set my room up to accommodate it before I put the wall in its just easier to work before capping off the end wall upped the ppm to 900


----------



## calliandra (Oct 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm about ready to flip just waiting on my led to arrive & set my room up to accommodate it before I put the wall in its just easier to work before capping off the end wall upped the ppm to 900 View attachment 3801489


Ooo she's filling in nicely!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2016)

OK I've got a dilemma here ledlightdepot is dragging their heels on getting my light shipped which if I wait on the led I wont harvest before Christmas so I'm gonna have to flip under the hps & put my wall & door in now as well as apply the screen & I'll have to address any shortcomings in the next grow that being said this grow is a sure improvement over the last if I veg longer harvest won't be until around New Years


----------



## calliandra (Oct 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> OK I've got a dilemma here ledlightdepot is dragging their heels on getting my light shipped which if I wait on the led I wont harvest before Christmas so I'm gonna have to flip under the hps & put my wall & door in now as well as apply the screen & I'll have to address any shortcomings in the next grow that being said this grow is a sure improvement over the last if I veg longer harvest won't be until around New Years View attachment 3802196View attachment 3802197


what a pain! Sounds like vegging her into a monster isn't an option eh
But at least you have the trusty HPS as a fallback


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry your LED isn't getting there quickly enough, but HPS will be fine for the first few weeks of bloom. 

I run clones of everything, I don't run from seed. I do this to be able to compare results of changes made to environment or growing style. 

I'm extremely fortunate to live in Colorado and have access to amazing cuts.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry your LED isn't getting there quickly enough, but HPS will be fine for the first few weeks of bloom.
> 
> I run clones of everything, I don't run from seed. I do this to be able to compare results of changes made to environment or growing style.
> 
> I'm extremely fortunate to live in Colorado and have access to amazing cuts.


yeah it's gonna be business as usual I'm in cen cal & have recently tapped into the clone scene as its really improved lately but I'm for sure cloning this cut of headband as it is pleasing me more all the time & im pretty sure it's the cut or close to the one I let get away & couldn't find again harvest will tell but I'm cloning just in case gonna clone the stardawg as well I prefer clones to seeds as it makes it so much easier to go purpetual after selling my home & buying this one I'm getting my grow back up & running its kind of fun scrounging things up to finish my room next major hurdle will be ac this spring as heat was a major issue over the summer


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 11, 2016)

She looking loads better after calming down on the nutrients. Good stuff mate


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2016)

View attachment 3802648 View attachment 3802648  my room is now closed to 4x4 gonna finish up with the thermal barrier insulation tomorrow & start installing things I've been accumulating it's all coming together I'm gonna flip in a few days the led is supposed to ship out today so hopefully that becomes reality soon she is showing the potential to get large


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2016)

gonna do more work on the room today I really need to clone both plants


----------



## calliandra (Oct 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> gonna do more work on the room today I really need to clone both plantsView attachment 3803058View attachment 3803059


waaaiiit a sec - who's that outdoor looking lady?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3802651 View attachment 3802655 View attachment 3802648 View attachment 3802648 View attachment 3802651 my room is now closed to 4x4 gonna finish up with the thermal barrier insulation tomorrow & start installing things I've been accumulating it's all coming together I'm gonna flip in a few days the led is supposed to ship out today so hopefully that becomes reality soon she is showing the potential to get large


She's looking great pal, so green!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> waaaiiit a sec - who's that outdoor looking lady?


the outdoor lady is the stardawg I just moved her to work on the room I'm gonna clone her she was originally bought as backup for the headband until recently she was considerably smaller & not a good match but as of late she has much improved I moved her indoors last night under the t-5s possibly I'll finish her under my now spare hps when the led arrives the stardawg is a good strain & won a high times competition in sanfrancisco she is a cross of 2 chemdawg phenos I couldn't bring myself to kill her & it's too late in the season to Finnish her outdoors so I'll have to figure something out as even just this young she reeks if you touch her


----------



## calliandra (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the outdoor lady is the stardawg I just moved her to work on the room I'm gonna clone her she was originally bought as backup for the headband until recently she was considerably smaller & not a good match but as of late she has much improved I moved her indoors last night under the t-5s possibly I'll finish her under my now spare hps when the led arrives the stardawg is a good strain & won a high times competition in sanfrancisco she is a cross of 2 chemdawg phenos I couldn't bring myself to kill her & it's too late in the season to Finnish her outdoors so I'll have to figure something out as even just this young she reeks if you touch her


Ahh -- just scrolled back up, you had her inside at first -- didn't recognize her haha
Yeah she is a pretty one, sounds like she'll stink up the whole house though


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahh -- just scrolled back up, you had her inside at first -- didn't recognize her haha
> Yeah she is a pretty one, sounds like she'll stink up the whole house though


she is back inside & im gonna clone her & a friend is doing a 4 plant grow I'm gonna continue running the headband as I've grown Her before headband is a stinky strain as well I'm wanting a grow tent & eventually run a second grow or veg in the tent while the flowering room finishes off & I could afford to run 2 led's & it would pay off effiency is the key here considering buying a 250 w.amare led & a 3x3 tent which would give me 2 rooms with 590 watt draw at the wall


----------



## calliandra (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> she is back inside & im gonna clone her & a friend is doing a 4 plant grow I'm gonna continue running the headband as I've grown Her before headband is a stinky strain as well I'm wanting a grow tent & eventually run a second grow or veg in the tent while the flowering room finishes off & I could afford to run 2 led's & it would pay off effiency is the key here considering buying a 250 w.amare led & a 3x3 tent which would give me 2 rooms with 590 watt draw at the wallView attachment 3803920


hell yeah so many options then too!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm really liking my 4x4 room & in spite of a crisp morning temps are programming I haven't checked my ppm. since I fed but new growth looks good the new led has supposedly shipped but I have no tracking # yet so they might be bullshittin me I'm not wanting to put in the scrogging screen until I hang the led as once I put it in place I can't move the plant I'm gonna flip tomorrow


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 13, 2016)

I like your goals bro, ill be checking in on this till the end


----------



## Fevs (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice shape to her


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm really liking my 4x4 room & in spite of a crisp morning temps are programming I haven't checked my ppm. since I fed but new growth looks good the new led has supposedly shipped but I have no tracking # yet so they might be bullshittin me I'm not wanting to put in the scrogging screen until I hang the led as once I put it in place I can't move the plant I'm gonna flip tomorrowView attachment 3803924View attachment 3803930


I'm struggling to get online at the mo, working away and the internet is terrible, just managing to get on here in short bursts. Everything is looking brilliant mate, but while you are waiting on that LED, take advantage of the Veg time and LST her again, tie all those shoots down and get her as low as possible


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm struggling to get online at the mo, working away and the internet is terrible, just managing to get on here in short bursts. Everything is looking brilliant mate, but while you are waiting on that LED, take advantage of the Veg time and LST her again, tie all those shoots down and get her as low as possible


gonna put the screen on by tomorrow my light hangars arrived today so hopefully the light is soon to follow


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> gonna put the screen on by tomorrow my light hangars arrived today so hopefully the light is soon to follow


Yay! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sneex (Oct 13, 2016)

Cant wait!! Keep up the good work man!! Did u end up doing more LST on her or just letting her go wild until u install the screen


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

Sneex said:


> Cant wait!! Keep up the good work man!! Did u end up doing more LST on her or just letting her go wild until u install the screen


ive done a bit of topping ,lst & tieing her down with jute twine gonna try to fit the screen tonight or tomorrow


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

placed the screen & flipped the light 12/12 this morning she is supposed to stretch for the next 4 weeks so hopefully I didn't flip too early I've got to clone today as well hopefully the Christmas harvest comes off without a hitch


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> placed the screen & flipped the light 12/12 this morning she is supposed to stretch for the next 4 weeks so hopefully I didn't flip too early I've got to clone today as well hopefully the Christmas harvest comes off without a hitch View attachment 3804762View attachment 3804764


There she is! Can't wait to see that net full in four weeks time!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> placed the screen & flipped the light 12/12 this morning she is supposed to stretch for the next 4 weeks so hopefully I didn't flip too early I've got to clone today as well hopefully the Christmas harvest comes off without a hitch View attachment 3804762View attachment 3804764


Nah I'd definitely not say too early, actually I now understand why you're in a rush to flip


----------



## Grojak (Oct 14, 2016)

I love scrogging sativa's I did the Ghost Train Haze #1 (90 day flower) scrogged and it worked out perfect. Just remember to keep tucking them under the net as they grow... If you know it's going to stretch for 4 weeks I'd keep tucking them until week 3 or so. This is MK Ultra x Bubblegum? Sounds like you have a 70-80 day finisher which I would think would only stretch for 3 weeks. The only thing to watch out for is stop bending too early, I've grown sativa's in scrog that stretched so much I should of had a 2nd net 8" above the first one to keep things from flopping.

If this is a Serious Seeds Bubblegum cross you can probably pull 2lbs!! I did a 4 plant under 1k (each in 5gal) and had 1 Serious Seeds Bubblegum in there, I pulled 8oz off the Bubblegum, 4 of those woulda been 2lbs! 

What are you using for netting? I see some are like 1" squares and some you've cut to 2" (guestimating) squares, is that a prefab netting? I'm cheap when I built a scrog (orginally i drilled holes every 3" to run hemp through but said F that and just used the holes are markers and just tied hemp around my pvc every 3")


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Nah I'd definitely not say too early, actually I now understand why you're in a rush to flip


I agree, I was thinking maybe a tad too early but then seeing her under the net has put things into perspective! Photos can be deceiving! Herk knows this strain as well which is a massive bonus as he knows what to expect time wise!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

Grojak said:


> I love scrogging sativa's I did the Ghost Train Haze #1 (90 day flower) scrogged and it worked out perfect. Just remember to keep tucking them under the net as they grow... If you know it's going to stretch for 4 weeks I'd keep tucking them until week 3 or so. This is MK Ultra x Bubblegum? Sounds like you have a 70-80 day finisher which I would think would only stretch for 3 weeks. The only thing to watch out for is stop bending too early, I've grown sativa's in scrog that stretched so much I should of had a 2nd net 8" above the first one to keep things from flopping.
> 
> If this is a Serious Seeds Bubblegum cross you can probably pull 2lbs!! I did a 4 plant under 1k (each in 5gal) and had 1 Serious Seeds Bubblegum in there, I pulled 8oz off the Bubblegum, 4 of those woulda been 2lbs!
> 
> What are you using for netting? I see some are like 1" squares and some you've cut to 2" (guestimating) squares, is that a prefab netting? I'm cheap when I built a scrog (orginally i drilled holes every 3" to run hemp through but said F that and just used the holes are markers and just tied hemp around my pvc every 3")


this is dark heart nursery headband & she is a stretcher


----------



## MeJuana (Oct 14, 2016)

I barely skimmed your thread my friend so take this statement for what it is. I believe your planter is about 3 times too small for your goal.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 14, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> I barely skimmed your thread my friend so take this statement for what it is. I believe your planter is about 3 times too small for your goal.


yeah I absolutely agree


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I absolutely agree


It's not a planter its dwc waterfarm there is a good chance I won't pull this off but others have with similar setups


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

I got back today & decided to veg another 4 days to fill the net a bit more so at this point a Christmas harvest isn't gonna happen but New Years just might today is 1 month since I put her in the waterfarm I'm just wanting a little more growth before I flip no news on my led light yet


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

been studying the scottyballs Pineapple Express g13 labs seed to harvest thread for a little input I've got my grandson this weekend so cloning is put off till Monday stardawg is looking good


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good shit Herk! What're you thinking for veg time?


decided to veg a bit longer I'm still having visions of the 17 oz. amnesia you pulled off


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> It's not a planter its dwc waterfarm there is a good chance I won't pull this off but others have with similar setups


I thought he said plant


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2016)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I thought he said plant


yeah I've got a long ways to go & this is only my second waterfarm grow I've a bit to learn & keep looking at scottyballs old grow that had the same goal as mine & what I'm attempting is not my original idea but merely trying to follow the footsteps of a few others that have pulled a 1 lb or very close to it harvest off 1 plant using a 400 w. light I've ordered a 6 cob led I'm waiting on what I'm wanting to do is a tall order but others lurking about here have done it AnonEmaus did 17 oz. from dinafem original amnesia InTheSystem did real close to 1lb.with r/p-skywalker & a 400w light & the stickman hit a 1 lb. harvest with dna golden lemons with a 400w.light in all reality I would be happy with 1/2 that but I set that goal & im wanting to achieve it hopefully this headband keeps giving me good growth


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 15, 2016)

Indeed, I believe in you herk  you got some sound people looking in and giving advice also which helps, the plants looking good. No reason can't hit a 300g+ harvest in my eyes...


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Indeed, I believe in you herk  you got some sound people looking in and giving advice also which helps, the plants looking good. No reason can't hit a 300g+ harvest in my eyes...


thanks I looked in on your recent pics you make it look so easy I snapped a branch today trying to tuck it under the screen so I made clones out of it thats the second branch I've snapped in the last couple of days I'm gonna start just bending them & tie them to the screen but she is taking to the screen pretty well


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks I looked in on your recent pics you make it look so easy I snapped a branch today trying to tuck it under the screen so I made clones out of it thats the second branch I've snapped in the last couple of days I'm gonna start just bending them & tie them to the screen but she is taking to the screen pretty wellView attachment 3805506


haha its just experience mate doing this style for years.. sometimes you can tape around if it isn't completely snapped. Its kinda like the human body if you get a cut it goes straight to work healing it... but yer - Don't worry about the snap you won't notice it in a week if you keep vegging.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I've got a long ways to go & this is only my second waterfarm grow I've a bit to learn & keep looking at scottyballs old grow that had the same goal as mine & what I'm attempting is not my original idea but merely trying to follow the footsteps of a few others that have pulled a 1 lb or very close to it harvest off 1 plant using a 400 w. light I've ordered a 6 cob led I'm waiting on what I'm wanting to do is a tall order but others lurking about here have done it AnonEmaus did 17 oz. from dinafem original amnesia InTheSystem did real close to 1lb.with r/p-skywalker & a 400w light & the stickman hit a 1 lb. harvest with dna golden lemons with a 400w.light in all reality I would be happy with 1/2 that but I set that goal & im wanting to achieve it hopefully this headband keeps giving me good growth


17.3 I would have you know lol and that was cured bud. I had 19 ounce of bud that was dealer dry, I could have bagged it like everyone else and sold it straightaway without a cure. No one cures bud around here.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks I looked in on your recent pics you make it look so easy I snapped a branch today trying to tuck it under the screen so I made clones out of it thats the second branch I've snapped in the last couple of days I'm gonna start just bending them & tie them to the screen but she is taking to the screen pretty wellView attachment 3805506


I snap branches everytime lol it's so heart breaking!
I think you need to train your girl along the net more mate, tuck those tops in and keep them low


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I snap branches everytime lol it's so heart breaking!
> I think you need to train your girl along the net more mate, tuck those tops in and keep them low


Just a little tip from a woman: you guys need to massage your girls more before bending them over


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Just a little tip from a woman: you guys need to massage your girls more before bending them over


I think I'm gonna stick to tieing her up lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2016)

had company all weekend my clones are still standing tomorrow I'm gonna take more & clone the stardawg as well first storm of the season blew in & have had rain the past few days but it's a warm rain she has grown a couple of inches & tomorrow ill train her some more screen is filling I want to flip by the 20th.the place I ordered the led from is closed until Tuesday it still hasn't shipped so rest assured Tuesday morning bright &early I'm gonna be on somebody's ass it has been 2 weeks


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 16, 2016)

All looking great mate, nice clones too. Im about to germinate Blue OG this weekend so let the multi tasking begin also lols


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2016)

today is clone day I have a clone light & a heat Matt & store bought dome but this gonna be done wal- mart style low-tech like I used to when I was starting out I took a soldering iron & melted vent holes but a recycled cake container & a covered foil casserole dish is what I'm using & headband is in rockwool cubes , stardawg in jiffy pucks shultz rooting powder is used as well all cheap readily available stuff here we go I will update as we go along


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 17, 2016)

Send us a headband dude LOL jokes, well maybe not when I'm back in Spain all legit there hahahaha My Cheesus gone ape shit mate, drunk 1.5 water farm res's the last 24 hours :S


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 17, 2016)

one light one plant 8 pounds


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 17, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> one light one plant 8 pounds View attachment 3807488


Bloody hell thats impressive. What watts you got over that thing?! lol Iv reached my limits with 400 hps need to start exploring options into cmh next methinks


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> one light one plant 8 pounds View attachment 3807488


that pic is like a breath of fresh air the world needs more people like you


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Send us a headband dude LOL jokes, well maybe not when I'm back in Spain all legit there hahahaha My Cheesus gone ape shit mate, drunk 1.5 water farm res's the last 24 hours :S
> 
> View attachment 3807485


I can't wait until she starts to bud- up real good


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2016)

the led light is scheduled to arrive wednesday


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2016)

all the clones are still perky I got them all under one dome & a CFL hopefully they all root as its been awhile tomorro I'll flush & Wednesday is the big day the new light is supposed to arrive did some more training today & broke another limb that is now a clone I'm gonna have to be more careful as I have enough clones


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 18, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Bloody hell thats impressive. What watts you got over that thing?! lol Iv reached my limits with 400 hps need to start exploring options into cmh next methinks





horribleherk said:


> that pic is like a breath of fresh air the world needs more people like you


not his grow....


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> not his grow....


I seen the same pic posted in a hps vs led thread debate


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2016)

she seems to have slowed a bit since placing her under the screen & the fact I've broke 3 nice limbs hasn't helped I'm flushing right now & I'll feed tonight I'm gonna check the ppm to see how heavily she has fed I may switch to the soul synthetic food that might better suit her feeding habits clones are looking good today as well


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 18, 2016)

ahhh got had on that pic LOL Thats like posting a pic of Cristiano Ronaldo in a football thread lol None the less very impressive but I bet there resources are much higher than us grow in a cupboard at home growers lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> ahhh got had on that pic LOL Thats like posting a pic of Cristiano Ronaldo in a football thread lol None the less very impressive but I bet there resources are much higher than us grow in a cupboard at home growers lol


yeah! but I'm undaunted in my quest cause it really is all about good people sharing the adventure & im really thankful for the more simple people I rub elbows with here on a daily basis wev'e got a good thing here


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah! but I'm undaunted in my quest cause it really is all about good people sharing the adventure & im really thankful for the more simple people I rub elbows with here on a daily basis wev'e got a good thing here


Iv seen a setup in Holland in the flesh - its fucking nuts what they are doing with those big gavita lights but I enjoy more looking in threads like yours, stickman and the pineapple dude.. These are grows I can kinda relate too and learn off, even after doing the same setup and same style for years I still learn little things. The girl who did that Kosher Kush was it? on here got me on liquid silicon and what a diff I had to root health - or maybe lack of root problems due to a boosted immune system... I can't get that stuff here was gutted about. Learning a lot now about modern lighting and feel I'm using a dinosaur now - Its just the countries Iv lived in they look at you sideways when you say cmh and then explain its ceramic metal halide etc lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Iv seen a setup in Holland in the flesh - its fucking nuts what they are doing with those big gavita lights but I enjoy more looking in threads like yours, stickman and the pineapple dude.. These are grows I can kinda relate too and learn off, even after doing the same setup and same style for years I still learn little things. The girl who did that Kosher Kush was it? on here got me on liquid silicon and what a diff I had to root health - or maybe lack of root problems due to a boosted immune system... I can't get that stuff here was gutted about. Learning a lot now about modern lighting and feel I'm using a dinosaur now - Its just the countries Iv lived in they look at you sideways when you say cmh and then explain its ceramic metal halide etc lol


yeah it's cool here


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Iv seen a setup in Holland in the flesh - its fucking nuts what they are doing with those big gavita lights but I enjoy more looking in threads like yours, stickman and the pineapple dude.. These are grows I can kinda relate too and learn off, even after doing the same setup and same style for years I still learn little things. The girl who did that Kosher Kush was it? on here got me on liquid silicon and what a diff I had to root health - or maybe lack of root problems due to a boosted immune system... I can't get that stuff here was gutted about. Learning a lot now about modern lighting and feel I'm using a dinosaur now - Its just the countries Iv lived in they look at you sideways when you say cmh and then explain its ceramic metal halide etc lol


You never stop learning mate theres always something new, and I keep forgetting things as well so its always a good refresher on here! lol
Silicon is the dogs bollocks, I wouldn't grow without it. I normally buy a litre for a tenner but I have just splashed out £45 for a litre of Buddahs Tree Solar Green, it's meant to be quality, we'll see, fuckin wants to be at that price!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

the jiffy pucks are a bit slower but they do work


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

the stardawg is really shaping up just might be my next grow


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the jiffy pucks are a bit slower but they do work View attachment 3808995View attachment 3808996


Looking good there!

And she _has _got a nice spot there! She can't finish there?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

fed this morning & switched foods as I think this food best suits the feeding habits of this plant the new led light is coming today since I started using twine to anchor limbs to the screen I haven't broke anything


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You never stop learning mate theres always something new, and I keep forgetting things as well so its always a good refresher on here! lol
> Silicon is the dogs bollocks, I wouldn't grow without it. I normally buy a litre for a tenner but I have just splashed out £45 for a litre of Buddahs Tree Solar Green, it's meant to be quality, we'll see, fuckin wants to be at that price!


the small bottle contains silica extracted from Bamboo


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the small bottle contains silica extracted from Bamboo


Did you extract it yourself?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Looking good there!
> 
> And she _has _got a nice spot there! She can't finish there?


late fall it will start freezing but for now she is ok & my led arrives by tonight & more than likely I'll finish her under 250 hps as I've got a feeling she is quality won an award she might be better than the headband which is top-notch


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> late fall it will start freezing but for now she is ok & my led arrives by tonight & more than likely I'll finish her under 250 hps as I've got a feeling she is quality won an award she might be better than the headband which is top-notch


Yeah she's looking beautiful!
Really excited to see your LED too!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Did you extract it yourself?


no I was given this & didn't know what it was about until I visited their site the stuff is expensive so when it's gone I won't replace it


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> no I was given this & didn't know what it was about until I visited their site the stuff is expensive so when it's gone I won't replace it


Yeah I think it would be better with the whole bamboo shoot pureed up - in soil of course haha!
The whole plant is likely to be great as a nutrient in veg.... sorry, drifting haha
cheers!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> one light one plant 8 pounds View attachment 3807488


Now that's a Super Bowl!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2016)

the led is here & I'll hang it in the morning the stardawg really has my interest I've got to set up a place to finish her I'm seeing some growth characteristics I really like


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

I am now head-first into the 21st. century the led is in operation trying to decide if I'm gonna flip today or not I'm pretty happy with the Johnson led it has switches to run 3 or all 6 cobs naturally I flipped both switches each cob has a small fan ( really quiet) they say you can flower a 3x4 area so next grow I'm gonna enlarged my scrog as after looking at the footprint of the light I believe their claim 2 waterfarms will cut my veg time now the only thing I don't like is the fact it comes from China but as long as it works as advertised I'm cool it also has lenses over the cobs for now I'm running it about 30 in. above the canopy I'll lower it a bit tonight if all looks good


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice Cobb how many true watts? And where did you source it from. 

Tagging along


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice Cobb how many true watts? And where did you source it from.
> 
> Tagging along


actual draw is 340w. supposed to replace 600 hps it's a Johnson used Cree 3070 cob I think if my memory is right you are running clw 220???


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part but the plant seems to be reaching towards the light here is this mornings pic & this afternoons pic I took measurement & I'll check again tonight if I'm right this is amazing shit


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part but the plant seems to be reaching towards the light here is this mornings pic & this afternoons pic I took measurement & I'll check again tonight if I'm right this is amazing shitView attachment 3810010 View attachment 3810012


COB LED is the best lighting I've ever grown plants under, sunlight included.

My plants respond to it much like yours did. 

Johnson is a good brand.


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part but the plant seems to be reaching towards the light here is this mornings pic & this afternoons pic I took measurement & I'll check again tonight if I'm right this is amazing shitView attachment 3810010 View attachment 3810012


no, shes definitely starting to reach up


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> actual draw is 340w. supposed to replace 600 hps it's a Johnson used Cree 3070 cob I think if my memory is right you are running clw 220???


Yes sir, clw is ok for now, just a beginners set up. Good luck on ur grow I'll be tagging along


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> COB LED is the best lighting I've ever grown plants under, sunlight included.
> 
> My plants respond to it much like yours did.
> 
> Johnson is a good brand.


I thought I was imagining things but there is a difference I was hoping I made a sound decision


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yes sir, clw is ok for now, just a beginners set up. Good luck on ur grow I'll be tagging along


glad to have you along


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You never stop learning mate theres always something new, and I keep forgetting things as well so its always a good refresher on here! lol
> Silicon is the dogs bollocks, I wouldn't grow without it. I normally buy a litre for a tenner but I have just splashed out £45 for a litre of Buddahs Tree Solar Green, it's meant to be quality, we'll see, fuckin wants to be at that price!


Indeed mate! Nice to hear of another silicon supporter lol Im pissed I can't get the stuff out here but I have made a concerned effort to monitor the temperature of my res - which normally I cba with (laziness). Hope the Tree Solar Green works I seem to remember a dutch friend banging on about that.


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I am now head-first into the 21st. century the led is in operation trying to decide if I'm gonna flip today or not I'm pretty happy with the Johnson led it has switches to run 3 or all 6 cobs naturally I flipped both switches each cob has a small fan ( really quiet) they say you can flower a 3x4 area so next grow I'm gonna enlarged my scrog as after looking at the footprint of the light I believe their claim 2 waterfarms will cut my veg time now the only thing I don't like is the fact it comes from China but as long as it works as advertised I'm cool it also has lenses over the cobs for now I'm running it about 30 in. above the canopy I'll lower it a bit tonight if all looks goodView attachment 3809760View attachment 3809761


daaaaamn what is this witchcraft?! lol Awesome.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice Cobb how many true watts? And where did you source it from.
> 
> Tagging along


www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com


I got confused with all the cmh lights. Man Im so out the loop with it all  looking forward to see how this does. Damn there expensive though lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> I got confused with all the cmh lights. Man Im so out the loop with it all  looking forward to see how this does. Damn there expensive though lol


they are expensive that's why I looked all over & studied even the people putting together kits I'll never be sharp as some of these people like growmau5 but I learned that Cree cobs work so that's the way I went I'm liking what I'm seeing but I've got a ways before I can honestly evaluate this light whereas a 315 lec is pretty good no matter which one you choose


----------



## calliandra (Oct 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I am now head-first into the 21st. century the led is in operation trying to decide if I'm gonna flip today or not I'm pretty happy with the Johnson led it has switches to run 3 or all 6 cobs naturally I flipped both switches each cob has a small fan ( really quiet) they say you can flower a 3x4 area so next grow I'm gonna enlarged my scrog as after looking at the footprint of the light I believe their claim 2 waterfarms will cut my veg time now the only thing I don't like is the fact it comes from China but as long as it works as advertised I'm cool it also has lenses over the cobs for now I'm running it about 30 in. above the canopy I'll lower it a bit tonight if all looks goodView attachment 3809760View attachment 3809761


Hooray! 
Looking really slick - I bet she'll love it!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2016)

I flipped the light to 12/12 today so far - so good it's time to see this through top pic is this mornings bottom pic is 24 hrs ago I've gotta feed today my ppm. is down to 480


----------



## calliandra (Oct 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I flipped the light to 12/12 today so far - so good it's time to see this through top pic is this mornings bottom pic is 24 hrs ago I've gotta feed today my ppm. is down to 480View attachment 3810574View attachment 3810575


Yup, looks like it's growth spurt time 
Enjoy, haha!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I flipped the light to 12/12 today so far - so good it's time to see this through top pic is this mornings bottom pic is 24 hrs ago I've gotta feed today my ppm. is down to 480View attachment 3810574View attachment 3810575


Amazing what 24 hours can do when everything is working to its potential. 

Great set!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yup, looks like it's growth spurt time
> Enjoy, haha!


thanks calli


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Amazing what 24 hours can do when everything is working to its potential.
> 
> Great set!


I was originally going to buy a 315 lec & at a later date upgrade to a led I'm glad I heeded your advice on the cob led's I started getting growth from under the screen that didn't get light before & has grown up through the screen which translates to more bud sites I'm going to re-think my strategy for next grow as I'm gonna enlarged my screen & go to 2 plants to cut down on my veg time changed out my nutes today @900ppm. I'm sure there is a learning curve to this but I'm enjoying the performance so far I really liked my 600w.hps & I think this will give me similar performance I've made changes to the way I grow mainly the waterfarms & the led my clones are hanging in there this has been a good 24 hrs & the I-pad don't pick up what my eyes do but I'll post the pics anyway note the lighter green color due to the amount of new growth it's like my plant is experiencing some sort of spiritual awakening


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> ...it's like my plant is experiencing some sort of spiritual awakening View attachment 3810891View attachment 3810893 View attachment 3810894


IT HATH SEEN THE LIGHT, AND YEAH IT IS GOOD!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks to be a decent investment! There is something about white light that really brings the best out of plants! I'd prefer to use led over cmh. Cmh ballasts get well hot. My 315w cmh ballasts run hotter than 400w digital hps ballast. Maybe even on a par with a 600w. I plug n extra fans to cool them outside the tent. Add that to your efficiency calculations. Yeah.. led's are even more efficient than you what you thought. I was so close to buying leds, but just didn't, even called them to order and the woman had gone home that does payments, next day I never rang back. No particular reason... I'll make the move soon enough 

Cmh will still have it's place. I may run leds 24-0 and have the cmh come on in the night when my electric is 1/3 of the day price.

Led growing is a real pleasure, compared to growing under hid lamps!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Looks to be a decent investment! There is something about white light that really brings the best out of plants! I'd prefer to use led over cmh. Cmh ballasts get well hot. My 315w cmh ballasts run hotter than 400w digital hps ballast. Maybe even on a par with a 600w. I plug n extra fans to cool them outside the tent. Add that to your efficiency calculations. Yeah.. led's are even more efficient than you what you thought. I was so close to buying leds, but just didn't, even called them to order and the woman had gone home that does payments, next day I never rang back. No particular reason... I'll make the move soon enough
> 
> Cmh will still have it's place. I may run leds 24-0 and have the cmh come on in the night when my electric is 1/3 of the day price.
> 
> Led growing is a real pleasure, compared to growing under hid lamps!


I'm just getting started but I noticed the footprint of this light (2rows of 3 cobs each) is more long than square so I'm gonna build a scrog that follows the actual footprint of the light & fill it in right now it is 29x29 I'm gonna make it 32x40 or thereabouts the 400 hps struggled with this screen winter time I heat my house with wood & utility bills are pretty low & I have the option of running the light day or night summer time running the light at night is a must our prices are based on a tier system & if you exceed your allotment the price goes up I kinda went out on a limb to make this purchase & was really worried I would regret it but long term I feel I made a good choice if my calculations are correct I could run a tent & another led of about 250 w. for about the same cost it took to run my 600w. hps with a significant increase in yield but first I've got to get this setup tuned in


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2016)

OK 48 hrs. under the new light & all seems quite well at this rate I should have the screen pretty much filled in about 4-5 days fed [email protected] 900 ppm. res. this morning is 1/2 gal low ppm. before topping off is 740 so I added 1/2 gal. of water & this afternoon I'll take a more accurate reading next feeding I'll up the ppm to about 1100 clones still look good I was a little concerned about justifying buying this light but that is starting to fade as I've got progress across the board I've had 2 back-to-back grows that were way below average for me I'm hoping I'm on my way to straitening that out a picture is worth a thousand words so here is this mornings pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> OK 48 hrs. under the new light & all seems quite well at this rate I should have the screen pretty much filled in about 4-5 days fed [email protected] 900 ppm. res. this morning is 1/2 gal low ppm. before topping off is 740 so I added 1/2 gal. of water & this afternoon I'll take a more accurate reading next feeding I'll up the ppm to about 1100 clones still look good I was a little concerned about justifying buying this light but that is starting to fade as I've got progress across the board I've had 2 back-to-back grows that were way below average for me I'm hoping I'm on my way to straitening that out a picture is worth a thousand words so here is this mornings picsView attachment 3811576View attachment 3811577 View attachment 3811578View attachment 3811579


Sh's looking mint mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sh's looking mint mate!


thanks stickman good to. see you about


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> OK 48 hrs. under the new light & all seems quite well at this rate I should have the screen pretty much filled in about 4-5 days fed [email protected] 900 ppm. res. this morning is 1/2 gal low ppm. before topping off is 740 so I added 1/2 gal. of water & this afternoon I'll take a more accurate reading next feeding I'll up the ppm to about 1100 clones still look good I was a little concerned about justifying buying this light but that is starting to fade as I've got progress across the board I've had 2 back-to-back grows that were way below average for me I'm hoping I'm on my way to straitening that out a picture is worth a thousand words so here is this mornings picsView attachment 3811576View attachment 3811577 View attachment 3811578View attachment 3811579


Looks good you got a way of controlling humidity in there? 60% with low temps is a good way to get bud rot. I like to run 71° with 35% rh in flower and never an issue. She looks happy for veg tho good job


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 22, 2016)

cool thread


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks stickman good to. see you about


Always here mate, always interested in how you are doing, and your grow! How's your family and the pooch's?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Looks good you got a way of controlling humidity in there? 60% with low temps is a good way to get bud rot. I like to run 71° with 35% rh in flower and never an issue. She looks happy for veg tho good job


 we are coming off of 2-12 in of rain 5 days ago humidity is usually lower as I'm in the hills used to live on the edge of the sanjoaquin delta where 75% is not uncommon I grew this strain at the old location & had no problems hoping to do the same here but that being said bud rot can mean disaster tonight's reading is improved[as things are drying outATTACH=full]3811789[/ATTACH]


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Always here mate, always interested in how you are doing, and your grow! How's your family and the pooch's?


we are dug in & preparing for winter all is good here how about you & yours???


----------



## sierranevadaca (Oct 22, 2016)

Looking great herk. Gotta love the cobs, and going to be a good investment in the long run. I also saw a difference in the plants when I got my light. They respond well to the cob's and prey up to it. Good stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

sierranevadaca said:


> Looking great herk. Gotta love the cobs, and going to be a good investment in the long run. I also saw a difference in the plants when I got my light. They respond well to the cob's and prey up to it. Good stuff


I thought I was imagining things when I first seen it I'm getting used to it now


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

waking up from a good Saturday night I drank cheap beer & the wife made apple pies even got new growth for an old fart like me it's about good as it gets & these cooler mornings sure make a hot cup of coffee taste good


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> we are dug in & preparing for winter all is good here how about you & yours???


Brill mate, all is good over here!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> waking up from a good Saturday night I drank cheap beer & the wife made apple pies even got new growth for an old fart like me it's about good as it gets & these cooler mornings sure make a hot cup of coffee taste good View attachment 3812234View attachment 3812235 View attachment 3812236View attachment 3812237


Great post haha!
And god, Rolling Rock lager, I've not seen that for ages! I remember the advert for it with Bran Van 3000 tune on it, Drinkin in LA




Great tune! Enjoy your pie, makin me hungry!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Brill mate, all is good over here!


how's the seedling? it seemed to take forever to get where I'm at now but she is steadily gaining you'll be there in no time


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> how's the seedling? it seemed to take forever to get where I'm at now but she is steadily gaining you'll be there in no time


Slow mate but is now healthy, so things should improve!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Great post haha!
> And god, Rolling Rock lager, I've not seen that for ages! I remember the advert for it with Bran Van 3000 tune on it, Drinkin in LA
> 
> 
> ...


the one guy with the shoulder length hair kinda resembles Gavin rasdale ( bush) I was listening to social distortion last night I was wrong & ball& chain being among my favs sometimes a lager or Pilsner rolls down good other times I like some of the stuff you guys have like Newcastle & I remember we got this stuff called watneys stingo I think it was it was top notch quality


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 23, 2016)

Wicked Color since switching the light! Gonna be watching her closely the next few weeks. Think I can get these LED lights easily enough looking around


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice grow


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Nice grow


thanks for the compliment nice to hear from within the 209


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Wicked Color since switching the light! Gonna be watching her closely the next few weeks. Think I can get these LED lights easily enough looking around


ppm is down to 510 from 900 gonna flush tonight & feed tomorrow @ about 1000 ppm. as she is steadily feeding now averaging about 250 ppm. every 24 hrs


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

this afternoon [email protected] 480 drained & flushing overnight will feed tomorrow I'm gonna keep [email protected] 1000 or slightly less as things are going good I'm not wanting to get greedy & screw this up


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks for the compliment nice to hear from within the 209


whats that!?!? you guys are from the 209 too??


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm by Merced


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> I'm by Merced


moved to calaveras co. from Stockton about a year ago used to work in Turlock been in that area all my life


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> whats that!?!? you guys are from the 209 too??


there are a few of us I guess every once in awhile you run onto someone


----------



## sierranevadaca (Oct 23, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> whats that!?!? you guys are from the 209 too??


Where ru @bf80255 ? I'm in TUO.


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 24, 2016)

sierranevadaca said:


> Where ru @bf80255 ? I'm in TUO.


Stockton Born and Raised!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 24, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> Stockton Born and Raised!!!


born in Tracy raised in Manteca lived 18 yrs ESOV now in SanAndreas & retired enjoying this little hobby we all share


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 24, 2016)

fed this morning 1000 ppm after overnight flush she seems to feed best for the 24 hrs. following an overnight flush I've got in the system to thank for this little tip the plant loves it had a stormy night with lots of thunder & lightning but it's a warm storm I've got a wall below ground level in my house that leaks when it rains hard in the next week I've got to rent an excavator & dig below the foundation & instal a drain system to rout water away from the house


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> born in Tracy raised in Manteca lived 18 yrs ESOV now in SanAndreas & retired enjoying this little hobby we all share


are we talkin no sidewalks havin esov? cuzz I grew up right around the corner from franklin high school hahahaha small world man


----------



## joey.bagadonuts (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking good man. My grow is just about at the same point as yours. I'm doing a 1 plant DWC Scrog as well. I'm 2 weeks into flower. 

Check out my journal in my signature.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> are we talkin no sidewalks havin esov? cuzz I grew up right around the corner from franklin high school hahahaha small world man


Sinclair & Farmington not far from woody's


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> fed this morning 1000 ppm after overnight flush she seems to feed best for the 24 hrs. following an overnight flush I've got in the system to thank for this little tip the plant loves it had a stormy night with lots of thunder & lightning but it's a warm storm I've got a wall below ground level in my house that leaks when it rains hard in the next week I've got to rent an excavator & dig below the foundation & instal a drain system to rout water away from the house View attachment 3813043View attachment 3813049


Pretty girl. I'd recommend finding a happy medium with your feed instead of alternating water and nutes.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pretty girl. I'd recommend finding a happy medium with your feed instead of alternating water and nutes.


I'm trying to make room for my reservoir that takes my nutrient capacity to 6 gallons instead of 2 the newness of the led is wearing off but the performance is not I'm still liking what I see I kinda went out on a limb when I bought it but so far it hasn't disappointed me this is gonna be what I run for quite awhile the stardawg is still outdoors & until there is frost danger I'm gonna leave it there it looks good but not good enough to replace the headband


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm trying to make room for my reservoir that takes my nutrient capacity to 6 gallons instead of 2 the newness of the led is wearing off but the performance is not I'm still liking what I see I kinda went out on a limb when I bought it but so far it hasn't disappointed me this is gonna be what I run for quite awhile the stardawg is still outdoors & until there is frost danger I'm gonna leave it there it looks good but not good enough to replace the headbandView attachment 3813894View attachment 3813896


Now that's a sentence! Lol

Bigger res is an excellent idea, that girl is too big for 2 gallons.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now that's a sentence! Lol
> 
> Bigger res is an excellent idea, that girl is too big for 2 gallons.


I've got to lengthen 2 hoses when I closed the room off to 4 x4 it changed things up a bit the larger res really stabilizes things & not so critical in veg I'm wanting a stable ppm. instead of rollercoastering things as buds are developing as once they start if you miss that window there is no going back


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2016)

everything is ready to fit the reservoir & pump ,etc. won't have time tomorrow but Thursday its gonna happen I fed yesterday @ 1000 ppm. 24 hrs later it's down to 570 ppm. I've got to get this done


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2016)

my grow was neglected yesterday as the rains are upon me & I have a below ground level room that seeps water I had to rent an excavator & dig 5 ft. down on the north wall to install a drain I have a room & a bathroom downstairs that I can now utilize my operating skills are a bit rusty but I got it dug without fucking anything up so this is why no update yesterday


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2016)

ok back to the grow she is not gaining as much in height with the led vs the hps but really tightening up as she develops & the quality of my growth is off the hook I trial fitted my res . it's tight but it's gonna work & not a moment too soon I'm gonna drain & hook it up today believe it or not 6 gals is easier to mix & control the ppm. than mixing 2 gal. the quality of my growth is good as the nice green color not too dark but no yellowing either gonna have to raise the light soon & for the first time I can squeeze the light & the canopy in the same pic through my open door after this grow I'm gonna pull everything out & get my room setup in its final configuration which will be 2 plants in the waterfarms utilizing the remote reservoir


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> ok back to the grow she is not gaining as much in height with the led vs the hps but really tightening up as she develops & the quality of my growth is off the hook I trial fitted my res . it's tight but it's gonna work & not a moment too soon I'm gonna drain & hook it up today believe it or not 6 gals is easier to mix & control the ppm. than mixing 2 gal. the quality of my growth is good as the nice green color not too dark but no yellowing either gonna have to raise the light soon & for the first time I can squeeze the light & the canopy in the same pic through my open door after this grow I'm gonna pull everything out & get my room setup in its final configuration which will be 2 plants in the waterfarms utilizing the remote reservoirView attachment 3815782View attachment 3815783 View attachment 3815785


Looking great pal, lusciously green! Nice looking light you got there as well, what is the other res for? Is it like a header tank or summat?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking great pal, lusciously green! Nice looking light you got there as well, what is the other res for? Is it like a header tank or summat?


it feeds my waterfarm & holds 4 gal of nutes giving me a total of 6 gal when you figure in the 2 gallons in the unit that holds the plant


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks awesome mate, such a turnaround. Power of less lutes, crazy ass lighting and good old trusty waterfarm lol Well done. Looks like that light is providing so much goodness - it dont need to stretch. The colour is very healthy too, taken me 7 weeks of precise feeding to get mine looking that healthy lol On that note Cheesus has been a breeze to grow the last week. Such a big difference to the whole of veg basically lol Looks like got some stiff competition anyway mate.. Im on target but I have no idea really its a crazy forrest type strain haha


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Looks awesome mate, such a turnaround. Power of less lutes, crazy ass lighting and good old trusty waterfarm lol Well done. Looks like that light is providing so much goodness - it dont need to stretch. The colour is very healthy too, taken me 7 weeks of precise feeding to get mine looking that healthy lol On that note Cheesus has been a breeze to grow the last week. Such a big difference to the whole of veg basically lol Looks like got some stiff competition anyway mate.. Im on target but I have no idea really its a crazy forrest type strain haha


the light seems to be as advertised but I'm really wanting to do a complete grow a-z & Finish my room the way I want it this light will cover 2 plants there is a grower named my passion he is using one of those ecosunlite he has a thread in indoor growing led lighting section he is also in the UK


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2016)

got my res hooked up fed @ 880 ppm. raised the light & tied down some limbs the screen is close to full according to the breeder I've got 3 weeks of stretch left how much the led changes that remains to be seen this is gonna be a learning experience


----------



## calliandra (Oct 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> my grow was neglected yesterday as the rains are upon me & I have a below ground level room that seeps water I had to rent an excavator & dig 5 ft. down on the north wall to install a drain I have a room & a bathroom downstairs that I can now utilize my operating skills are a bit rusty but I got it dug without fucking anything up so this is why no update yesterdayView attachment 3815757View attachment 3815758 View attachment 3815759


Haha awesome -- you know, it always strikes me how you guys just hop onto any machine and know how to use it?
Makes me so jealous! 

Lovely, how your girl is coming along!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2016)

she is in her groove the screen with the exception of the very corners has filled & my growth pattern has went vertical soon I'm gonna have to thin some growth to clear up some bud sites I'm not a big fan of of defoliating but sometimes a little don't hurt


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha awesome -- you know, it always strikes me how you guys just hop onto any machine and know how to use it?
> Makes me so jealous!
> 
> Lovely, how your girl is coming along!!


I might of bit off more than I can chew when I titled this thread but that being said things are going well if not this grow a 1 lb harvest with his room is gonna happen at this point I'm not using this light to its full potential a larger screen & possibly 2 plants to fill it is in the future I'm starting to get a lot of enjoyment out of this that I haven't seen in a while we've got us a good little groupe of people here lately that keeps the fun in it


----------



## calliandra (Oct 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> she is in her groove the screen with the exception of the very corners has filled & my growth pattern has went vertical soon I'm gonna have to thin some growth to clear up some bud sites I'm not a big fan of of defoliating but sometimes a little don't hurtView attachment 3816636View attachment 3816637


Ahno, twould be a pity, leave them on, for now at least - they're your plant's solar panels 
I switched to COBs a grow ago and my plants are doing great without any of that 
Here's a bud from the middling growth of my current grow (an auto on day45)

They're developing well despite the leaves above them 
On my Pineapple Express, the very lowest buds were just a tad fluffy, but totally trich-laden.
So it's not a problem, and she gets to do the most photosynthesis she can to build her structure for bloom!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 28, 2016)

Not easy going for 1lb from a plant. I did it once, by that I mean went for 1lb  Not actually achieving it though 

Instead of the ambitious 1lb, I got 7 3/4 ounces from a white widow under led too. I vegged that bitch for 2 months too  I was almost in tears at harvest time. We'd become great friends over the 4 months! Then I killed her with scissors o

1lb, if you get that I'll be well happy for you!

Good idea increasing the area too. Use the efficiency


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> my grow was neglected yesterday as the rains are upon me & I have a below ground level room that seeps water I had to rent an excavator & dig 5 ft. down on the north wall to install a drain I have a room & a bathroom downstairs that I can now utilize my operating skills are a bit rusty but I got it dug without fucking anything up so this is why no update yesterdayView attachment 3815757View attachment 3815758 View attachment 3815759


I'd have been buzzing me tits off on that digger hahaha bet you had loads of fun Herk!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> she is in her groove the screen with the exception of the very corners has filled & my growth pattern has went vertical soon I'm gonna have to thin some growth to clear up some bud sites I'm not a big fan of of defoliating but sometimes a little don't hurtView attachment 3816636View attachment 3816637


I'm a fucker for defoliating, I've always done it, but this grow i'm going to abstain myself, just the odd leaf I think. Although i bet i get carried away!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'd have been buzzing me tits off on that digger hahaha bet you had loads of fun Herk!


I did!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I might of bit off more than I can chew when I titled this thread but that being said things are going well if not this grow a 1 lb harvest with his room is gonna happen at this point I'm not using this light to its full potential a larger screen & possibly 2 plants to fill it is in the future I'm starting to get a lot of enjoyment out of this that I haven't seen in a while we've got us a good little groupe of people here lately that keeps the fun in it


How many tops have you got mate? Each one will have at least a Henry deffo's, and some will be massive, over an ounce each. Your 1lb goal is do-able and I think you'll be surprised.
And enjoyment is the biggest thing for me pal, the big yield is an added bonus in our hobby. I don't smoke weed anymore and don't make much money from what I grow, but I do love our hobby and our little community, it makes it all the more special.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm a fucker for defoliating, I've always done it, but this grow i'm going to abstain myself, just the odd leaf I think. Although i bet i get carried away!


I tied down a few branches trying to get all this in her final configuration once again the weekend is upon us I did pinch off a few leaves but not enough to notice by tomorrow they will be turned upwards probably should of vegged a bit longer but time will tell at this point I feel pretty good & gearing up for the next one I'm getting quite a few bud sites I hope they fatten up 880 ppm was a bit low on the last feeding but I'll top off & see how much she has consumed in the morning it might be time to kick it up a bit


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I tied down a few branches trying to get all this in her final configuration once again the weekend is upon us I did pinch off a few leaves but not enough to notice by tomorrow they will be turned upwards probably should of vegged a bit longer but time will tell at this point I feel pretty good & gearing up for the next one I'm getting quite a few bud sites I hope they fatten up 880 ppm was a bit low on the last feeding but I'll top off & see how much she has consumed in the morning it might be time to kick it up a bitView attachment 3816789View attachment 3816790


She looks brilliant mate and to be fair there isn't much room left to veg anymore, especially if she has 3 weeks worth of stretch left! 
You've put a tremendous amount of effort into this grow and she looks mint, I hope she gives you back a lot more than you deserve!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She looks brilliant mate and to be fair there isn't much room left to veg anymore, especially if she has 3 weeks worth of stretch left!
> You've put a tremendous amount of effort into this grow and she looks mint, I hope she gives you back a lot more than you deserve!!


thanks stickman good to see you closer to home these days before I retired we had a saying we all lived by & it's kinda folklore among blue collar workers & it goes like this " you gotta mow hay when the sun is shining" which really means you gotta make the money while the opportunity is there we all gotta get by in this world anyhow it's good you're back


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 29, 2016)

it looks like she is gonna start flowering soon way sooner than expected


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2016)

I pulled the dome off the clones & gave them the 1st. feeding also moved them under the t-5s I'll know soon if they wilt or not they have new growth that is very pale looking so it's either swim or drown


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2016)

ok back to the headband she is programming at this rate I'll have to raise the light again tomorrow next feeding is gonna be considerable stronger as I believe she is ready for 1000-1100 ppm. New growth is pretty light green this light is capable of a larger footprint than I'm using so some changes are in store for the next grow mainly 2 plants as 1 plant is just a bit shy of filling my room 2 plants would require a larger screen as well to fill my room also would keep the veg time the same or shorten it a wee bit but even if I don't make my goal this grow is gonna exceed my last 2 combined I'm happy


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Not easy going for 1lb from a plant. I did it once, by that I mean went for 1lb  Not actually achieving it though
> 
> Instead of the ambitious 1lb, I got 7 3/4 ounces from a white widow under led too. I vegged that bitch for 2 months too  I was almost in tears at harvest time. We'd become great friends over the 4 months! Then I killed her with scissors o
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be too unhappy if I did that good


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

not much new looks good


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 1, 2016)

1 600w.. 4 days into flower. I'm guessing a pound? give or take


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

not to mention I wish everyone a very happy Halloween wherever you may roam all the best


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> 1 600w.. 4 days into flower. I'm guessing a pound? give or take


keep me posted!!!


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> keep me posted!!!


I just let them sit in veg a while and have a lot of room.. it's no secret or trick... but I'll post another pic in a few weeks. she just started showing pistils...but here's my veg


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

I've forgotten how much patience clones require I had to put them back under the dome for a day now they're back out I foliar them a weak 300 ppm. solution this morning had w wee bit too much fun last night so moving a bit slow this morning gonna have to feed her today as she seems hungry


----------



## calliandra (Nov 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> not to mention I wish everyone a very happy Halloween wherever you may roam all the bestView attachment 3819889View attachment 3819890


Haha cool thanks! Hope yours was fun!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

trying out my latest brine recipe on fish in the smoker this morning I'm trying to get away from the store- bought brines as I have to drive to get them I'll know by tonight also experimenting with catfish & tilapia this summer I didn't get any trout or Kokanee which are the easiest to smoke checked the ppm of my nutes which is low @ 450 ppm. I'll have to remedy that


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> trying out my latest brine recipe on fish in the smoker this morning I'm trying to get away from the store- bought brines as I have to drive to get them I'll know by tonight also experimenting with catfish & tilapia this summer I didn't get any trout or Kokanee which are the easiest to smoke checked the ppm of my nutes which is low @ 450 ppm. I'll have to remedy that View attachment 3820188View attachment 3820190 View attachment 3820191


you could clean up those bottom parts


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2016)

today is 11 days since the flip & she is starting to eat I fed today @ 1140 ppm. she is gonna bud -up pretty good


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2016)

fall is definatly here put the heater in the room & test- fired it & marked the temp setting @ 65 so I'm pretty much ready for a cool down hope to get some buds soon now I've got to figure out what to do with the stardawg that is outdoors


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2016)

stardawg in a jiffy-puck is first to root


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2016)

getting a lot of bud sites everything is programming


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2016)

the nights are getting colder so I put the clones under a dome & heatmat they seem to like it also fired up the heater in the growroom getting good growth & im gonna have to raise the light again


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2016)

raised the light today gonna have to repeat tomorrow getting good rate of growth I credit a lot of this growth to the new light which so far I'm very happy with


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2016)

ITS FRIDAY!!! & ive got to raise the light once again for the 3 rd. time this week I'm happy with the growth I'm getting this plant is pleasing me more by the day & ive cloned so I'll have the exact same cut should I choose to run her again


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> today is clone day I have a clone light & a heat Matt & store bought dome but this gonna be done wal- mart style low-tech like I used to when I was starting out I took a soldering iron & melted vent holes but a recycled cake container & a covered foil casserole dish is what I'm using & headband is in rockwool cubes , stardawg in jiffy pucks shultz rooting powder is used as well all cheap readily available stuff here we go I will update as we go along View attachment 3807408View attachment 3807409 View attachment 3807410


I've used thoughs same cake pan's an covers for my clones.. Cool to see garbage have a second life


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2016)

I've got to suck it up and get me some cobs. It's hard to change from h.p.s./m.h.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I've got to suck it up and get me some cobs. It's hard to change from h.p.s./m.h.


it was a very hard move as I have a friend who bought 2 vipar spectra 1200s & doesn't like them but that being said they're not cobs I was really nervous about the purchase & wont have a complete evaluation until I harvest but my concerns are fading fast as these cobs are performing my light has cree3070s 3590s I think might be a tad better it's only been a couple of weeks but based on everything I've seen so far I'm turning into a believer on cob led's


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

What light did you finally end up going with? 

Grow looks good


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What light did you finally end up going with?
> 
> Grow looks good


Johnson cx6 it has 6-3070 Cree cobs


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Johnson cx6 it has 6-3070 Cree cobs


Awesoem what swayed you from the 315 CMH just curious? I think you made a good choice though


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Awesoem what swayed you from the 315 CMH just curious? I think you made a good choice though


you're gonna laugh ! my light money got used on emergency veterinary bills for my dog & as I was rooting around looking at lights one day I discovered ledgrowlightsdepot had future pay the led is roughly double the price of a cmh & I still believe the cmh is good bang for the buck my goal was a 315 first then transition to led & the main goal was to have a small cost efficient set-up that produces using a waterfarm(s) inspired by scottyballs & some of these dwc people who have achieved 1lb. with a 400 hps. I've discovered this is easier said than done & a lot of it is strain choice but it gives me a goal & a learning curve all at the same time now all I gotta do is pay for the light lol!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> you're gonna laugh ! my light money got used on emergency veterinary bills for my dog & as I was rooting around looking at lights one day I discovered ledgrowlightsdepot had future pay the led is roughly double the price of a cmh & I still believe the cmh is good bang for the buck my goal was a 315 first then transition to led & the main goal was to have a small cost efficient set-up that produces using a waterfarm(s) inspired by scottyballs & some of these dwc people who have achieved 1lb. with a 400 hps. I've discovered this is easier said than done & a lot of it is strain choice but it gives me a goal & a learning curve all at the same time now all I gotta do is pay for the light lol!


Well congrats either way. Yes the magic 1 lb number is not easy by any means.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

another Saturday morning & just finished my coffee/ take pics morning ritual the stardawgs I rooted in the jiffy-pucks are ready to transplant they're going into a friends grow the headband is still busy making buds & probably by tomorrow I'll have to raise the light again I'm still debating if I should do 2 plants or stick to 1 either way I've got to enlarged my screen


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> not much new looks good View attachment 3819884View attachment 3819885 View attachment 3819886





horribleherk said:


> not to mention I wish everyone a very happy Halloween wherever you may roam all the bestView attachment 3819889View attachment 3819890


love this photo!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> another Saturday morning & just finished my coffee/ take pics morning ritual the stardawgs I rooted in the jiffy-pucks are ready to transplant they're going into a friends grow the headband is still busy making buds & probably by tomorrow I'll have to raise the light again I'm still debating if I should do 2 plants or stick to 1 either way I've got to enlarged my screenView attachment 3823342View attachment 3823343 View attachment 3823345View attachment 3823346


You deserve 2lbs from this grow, she just looks perfect!


----------



## OnePrays (Nov 5, 2016)

This is motivational, never tried Dwc or hydro but it sure makes me want to look into it. I've only have tried coco. Have not tried soil yet either. She's huge how's the underside looking? All those branches


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

OnePrays said:


> This is motivational, never tried Dwc or hydro but it sure makes me want to look into it. I've only have tried coco. Have not tried soil yet either. She's huge how's the underside looking? All those branches


Coco is mint! Do try DWC! Don't try soil, you will be massively underwhelmed!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

OnePrays said:


> This is motivational, never tried Dwc or hydro but it sure makes me want to look into it. I've only have tried coco. Have not tried soil yet either. She's huge how's the underside looking? All those branches


1-1/2 month ago this was a dark heart nursery clone I bought from rcp in Sacramento I did e&f for about 3-1/2 years 2 years with coco in smart pots flooding from the bottom of the tub daily was always afraid of dwc but finally gave in this is my second round & is much improved than my last grow this to me is much easier to maintain single plant grows can rock & im on the learning curve as I go here is bottom pics & working my way up to the canopy I've found dirt to be considerable harder than hydro


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Coco is mint! Do try DWC! Don't try soil, you will be massively underwhelmed!


hey stickman all of your input has been greatly appreciated & the results I'm getting are a direct result of your advice all I can say is thank you it's working my friends here keep me motivated


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You deserve 2lbs from this grow, she just looks perfect!


judging from the first 2 weeks there might of been room for more veg time the new light is working good so far from here out is my favorite part of the grow I'm hoping all these bud sites load up good I just love a lanky strain


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman all of your input has been greatly appreciated & the results I'm getting are a direct result of your advice all I can say is thank you it's working my friends here keep me motivated


Thank you for your kind words, but I thank you more for sharing your work with us and you are learning me a thing or two, i was sloppy with checking my girls EC/CM/PPM, you are always on point with that, and your girls show it, they are absolutely perfect. You deserve a Blue Peter Badge, a Biscuit , a Beer and a Blow job from some Bird whos name begins with B.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you for your kind words, but I thank you more for sharing your work with us and you are learning me a thing or two, i was sloppy with checking my girls EC/CM/PPM, you are always on point with that, and your girls show it, they are absolutely perfect. You deserve a Blue Peter Badge, a Biscuit , a Beer and a Blow job from some Bird whos name begins with B.


Yeah speaking of beer it's about time to make a run to the store maybe I can gather he rest of that stuff along the way lol


----------



## OnePrays (Nov 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> 1-1/2 month ago this was a dark heart nursery clone I bought from rcp in Sacramento I did e&f for about 3-1/2 years 2 years with coco in smart pots flooding from the bottom of the tub daily was always afraid of dwc but finally gave in this is my second round & is much improved than my last grow this to me is much easier to maintain single plant grows can rock & im on the learning curve as I go here is bottom pics & working my way up to the canopy I've found dirt to be considerable harder than hydro View attachment 3823569View attachment 3823570 View attachment 3823571View attachment 3823572


That looks crazy intense and thick i sure will try it probably will try next grow I have a few seeds for options I just can't decide what to grow. My space is limited.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

OnePrays said:


> That looks crazy intense and thick i sure will try it probably will try next grow I have a few seeds for options I just can't decide what to grow. My space is limited.


My room is 4x4 my screen is 29x29 as I started this grow with a 400 hps I'm only running the one plant but my stand has the option of running 2 waterfarms side by side which I might do after I make a larger scrog for next grow


----------



## calliandra (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't try soil, you will be massively underwhelmed!


LMAO you just wait, good soil can be grrrreat!  haha


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO you just wait, good soil can be grrrreat!  haha


Soilless mix is much bettee. i.e. Roots Organic. The faster growth of hydro, the stability of soil.


----------



## OnePrays (Nov 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> My room is 4x4 my screen is 29x29 as I started this grow with a 400 hps I'm only running the one plant but my stand has the option of running 2 waterfarms side by side which I might do after I make a larger scrog for next grow


So in a 4x4 you could only fit that one girl? Woah she must be big I have a 8x6 so maybe I'll be able to do two? I want them huge. I'm here till the end I've enjoyed reading your journal and have learned a little of dwc in looking into making my own diy dwc


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

OnePrays said:


> So in a 4x4 you could only fit that one girl? Woah she must be big I have a 8x6 so maybe I'll be able to do two? I want them huge. I'm here till the end I've enjoyed reading your journal and have learned a little of dwc in looking into making my own diy dwc


dwc is very easy to make I've built a few including the drippers that work off an aquarium air pump instead of using an electric pump I grew tomatoes in them over the summer


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

just waiting for these bud sites to fatten up blue dream would be very compatible with this setup I'm looking at dark heart version www.darkheartnursery.com I get their gear at rcp in sac. it's the easiest club that carries their gear for me to drive to


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO you just wait, good soil can be grrrreat!  haha


You are the Queen of soil, and it shows with your beast of a girl! What I meant was that for someone who has previous experience in hydro, soil would be a bit disappointing growth wise!! And from my own terrible experience lol
Also, I'm sorry for calling you the Queen of Soil after thinking about that title, it doesn't sound nice! LOL 

"Pleasure to meet you Ma'am, and what are you the Queen of?"

"Soil, muck, dirt and that. I'm Queen of Soil innit." (Spits on floor with a fag in one hand and a can of lager in other)


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Soilless mix is much bettee. i.e. Roots Organic. The faster growth of hydro, the stability of soil.


the nutrients I'll use to finish this off is made by the people that make roots organics


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You are the Queen of soil, and it shows with your beast of a girl! What I meant was that for someone who has previous experience in hydro, soil would be a bit disappointing growth wise!! And from my own terrible experience lol
> Also, I'm sorry for calling you the Queen of Soil after thinking about that title, it doesn't sound nice! LOL
> 
> "Pleasure to meet you Ma'am, and what are you the Queen of?"
> ...


soil to me is hard as it requires a lot of knowledge it's too easy to mix stuff take a couple readings ,adjust if necessary and feed that's just me though


----------



## calliandra (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You are the Queen of soil, and it shows with your beast of a girl! What I meant was that for someone who has previous experience in hydro, soil would be a bit disappointing growth wise!! And from my own terrible experience lol
> Also, I'm sorry for calling you the Queen of Soil after thinking about that title, it doesn't sound nice! LOL
> 
> "Pleasure to meet you Ma'am, and what are you the Queen of?"
> ...


LMAO love it
Actually, yesterday I was talking with a friend about starting a bike-driven-mini-gardening service -- haha I could use Queen of Soils as the name  Not sure how to get the "innit" part in there though, it's essential!!

Of course you're right, even with the most loaded of soils you won't get that incredible growth DWC gives you  I couldn't let you get away with stating it that absolutely though, gotta defend my critters. they do a good job too haha 

I do wonder what happens to the plant's exudate system (plant-microbe communication for nutrients) when it's in DWC ( direct feeding)... does the plant realize there are no microorganisms to talk to and stop making the exudates?
The water does get icky, doesn't it.... so maybe plants always put out exudates, and then just take what they get, be it what they ordered or the ppm you gave them


----------



## calliandra (Nov 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> just waiting for these bud sites to fatten up blue dream would be very compatible with this setup I'm looking at dark heart version www.darkheartnursery.com I get their gear at rcp in sac. it's the easiest club that carries their gear for me to drive to View attachment 3824396View attachment 3824399View attachment 3824401View attachment 3824403View attachment 3824404View attachment 3824406


Coming along beautifullly, she is!!!
Haha yeah the Blue Dream, I've begun gearing up my worm compost for that one


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Coming along beautifullly, she is!!!
> Haha yeah the Blue Dream, I've begun gearing up my worm compost for that one


I have a friend that grows in soil & I give him clones so usually I can compare what we grow & as you've said I'll out yield him but his grown in the soil has better flavor & smell


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 7, 2016)

weekend is over I'm back to my routine , getting lots of bud sites gonna have to feed soon I'm gonna back off a wee bit to about 1000 ppm. I'm not seeing any advantage to feeding any heavier than that with the gh 3- part nutes & soon I'm gonna start blending in the soul synthetics nutrients as they are derived from kelp,alfalfa & bamboo extracts I keep the gh in there for yield & as the flowering cycle progresses the ratio of the soul synthetics will increase it has silica , cane sugars & molases as well it makes a nice finished product even the popcorn from the PINKPANTIES is very flavorful to smoke headband is rich in terpenes & im wanting to develop this into my finished product


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> soil to me is hard as it requires a lot of knowledge it's too easy to mix stuff take a couple readings ,adjust if necessary and feed that's just me though


Yeah I agree mate, I think you would be great in soil though with the amount of time and effort you put into your grows, but like you say it is just too easy to change the environment in a hydro set up. But it is a balance of quality vs quantity, hydro will always yield more but the quality won't be as good as soil grown bud. 
And me being a DWC thicko, heading over to Calli's thread absolutely boggles my fucking brain, have you seen some of the words they use? pmsl it is quality reading though, and some great growers on there, especially The Queen of Soil her self! Haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO love it
> Actually, yesterday I was talking with a friend about starting a bike-driven-mini-gardening service -- haha I could use Queen of Soils as the name  Not sure how to get the "innit" part in there though, it's essential!!
> 
> Of course you're right, even with the most loaded of soils you won't get that incredible growth DWC gives you  I couldn't let you get away with stating it that absolutely though, gotta defend my critters. they do a good job too haha
> ...


Ahhh thats an excellent idea! That would suit you down to the ground, a job that you would really enjoy and it would flexible for you as well, you should definitely look further into this!
I can only come up with slogans.

"If you hate the idea of gardening, bin it. I'll do it cos I'm the Queen of Soil innit!"

"Does the thought of gardening make your head boil? Fear not for I am the Queen of Soil!!"

"Look at the fucking state of your garden, pay me and i'll sort it out you scruffy cunt" 

I think the last one may need a little work


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Coming along beautifullly, she is!!!
> Haha yeah the Blue Dream, I've begun gearing up my worm compost for that one


Mmmmmm Blue Dream, I might have to pop one now with how my terrible vegging skills are going! She might be ready to flip by Christmas lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> weekend is over I'm back to my routine , getting lots of bud sites gonna have to feed soon I'm gonna back off a wee bit to about 1000 ppm. I'm not seeing any advantage to feeding any heavier than that with the gh 3- part nutes & soon I'm gonna start blending in the soul synthetics nutrients as they are derived from kelp,alfalfa & bamboo extracts I keep the gh in there for yield & as the flowering cycle progresses the ratio of the soul synthetics will increase it has silica , cane sugars & molases as well it makes a nice finished product even the popcorn from the PINKPANTIES is very flavorful to smoke headband is rich in terpenes & im wanting to develop this into my finished productView attachment 3825066View attachment 3825067


Everything is looking sweet like Tropicana mate, can't wait to see those buds! 
And the Soul Synthetics are out, the band is back together! @Anon Emaus fetch the guitar!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2016)

raised the light again this morning & the stretch continues but it's predictable & manageable so far today is feed day


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> raised the light again this morning & the stretch continues but it's predictable & manageable so far today is feed day View attachment 3825979View attachment 3825980 View attachment 3825981


I'm in awe at how perfect she is. How far do you need to keep the LED away?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm in awe at how perfect she is. How far do you need to keep the LED away?


the manufacturer says 24-36 in. away I keep it 24-22 in. away gotta remember 36 in. is just shy of 1 meter if I get the light closer than 20 in. the leaves start warping & acting weird so far I like this light ( which really means the plant likes it) harvest will tell the whole story I fed @1000 ppm of 50% soul synthetics & 50% gh 3 part nutrients I've so far seen no advantage to feeding above 1000 ppm. after over feeding in my first grow I'm a bit paranoid of fucking something up as things are going smooth so I'm not gonna push my luck I've been feeding at about ph.6.0+- but today dropped to 5.7 my ph doesn't much change in 7-10 days


----------



## calliandra (Nov 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> And me being a DWC thicko, heading over to Calli's thread absolutely boggles my fucking brain, have you seen some of the words they use? pmsl it is quality reading though, and some great growers on there, especially The Queen of Soil her self! Haha


She smiled and nodded benignly. 
haha! 


TheStickMan said:


> Ahhh thats an excellent idea! That would suit you down to the ground, a job that you would really enjoy and it would flexible for you as well, you should definitely look further into this!
> I can only come up with slogans.
> 
> "If you hate the idea of gardening, bin it. I'll do it cos I'm the Queen of Soil innit!"
> ...


LMAO!!!! Ah now I need to start this business just so we can use those!!! Absolutely ace haha!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2016)

I fed yesterday & she is programming I really like the quality of the growth I'm getting I'm trying to locate alien sour apple from midnight farms for a future grow but so far no success


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the manufacturer says 24-36 in. away I keep it 24-22 in. away gotta remember 36 in. is just shy of 1 meter if I get the light closer than 20 in. the leaves start warping & acting weird so far I like this light ( which really means the plant likes it) harvest will tell the whole story I fed @1000 ppm of 50% soul synthetics & 50% gh 3 part nutrients I've so far seen no advantage to feeding above 1000 ppm. after over feeding in my first grow I'm a bit paranoid of fucking something up as things are going smooth so I'm not gonna push my luck I've been feeding at about ph.6.0+- but today dropped to 5.7 my ph doesn't much change in 7-10 days


I've got a lot of the bud sites I hope they bulk up the led seems to speed things up compared to hps by about a week we will see


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> keep me posted!!!


update on her...her sister


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 10, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> update on her...her sister


thanks man! it's really nice to view what other people are doing those look good


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 10, 2016)

this I-pad doesn't have a flash so the pics leave something to be desired I'll probably have to raise the light again today I've grown this strain before but forgot what a stretcher she is according to the breeder I've got another solid week of vertical stretch to go I think I can cope with that if you look at the beginning of this thread you can see this was a scraggly looking plant she has come a long ways in a short amount of time


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2016)

today's pics everything is going good


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> today's pics everything is going goodView attachment 3828171View attachment 3828172


She is moving quickly mate, well done!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She is moving quickly mate, well done!


today is 3 weeks (21days) since flipping the light my bud sites are in place I'm hoping they fatten up according to the breeder she should stretch for another week I've got plenty of room I'm thinking when I grew this before ( about 4-5 yrs ago) my memories are of the finished product & not growth character & I didn't scrog back then or have access to cob led's so it's almost like starting new I'm really hoping I can fatten these colas up before she finishes around Christmas if my calculations are correct after 2 not so great grows I'm hoping this one ends my losing streak


----------



## calliandra (Nov 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> today is 3 weeks (21days) since flipping the light my bud sites are in place I'm hoping they fatten up according to the breeder she should stretch for another week I've got plenty of room I'm thinking when I grew this before ( about 4-5 yrs ago) my memories are of the finished product & not growth character & I didn't scrog back then or have access to cob led's so it's almost like starting new I'm really hoping I can fatten these colas up before she finishes around Christmas if my calculations are correct after 2 not so great grows I'm hoping this one ends my losing streakView attachment 3828313View attachment 3828314 View attachment 3828316


Well she definitely has a winning air to her! Looking amazingly vital!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well she definitely has a winning air to her! Looking amazingly vital!


hey calli thanks for stopping by I hope this strain does what it has done in the past I've been so preoccupied with this grow I've neglected to ask what you've been up to lately & if you've a thread I haven't seen the gas light one in a while


----------



## calliandra (Nov 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey calli thanks for stopping by I hope this strain does what it has done in the past I've been so preoccupied with this grow I've neglected to ask what you've been up to lately & if you've a thread I haven't seen the gas light one in a while


haha yeah the gas light routine experiment was ruthlessly and silently terminated a while back 
The thread I'm documenting my current grow in: https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-i-made-myself-some-calphos.921606/page-12#post-13125992
My Sour Stomper auto last night at day 62 (1-2 weeks to go) almost 1m from the soil tall, she's getting massive


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> today is 3 weeks (21days) since flipping the light my bud sites are in place I'm hoping they fatten up according to the breeder she should stretch for another week I've got plenty of room I'm thinking when I grew this before ( about 4-5 yrs ago) my memories are of the finished product & not growth character & I didn't scrog back then or have access to cob led's so it's almost like starting new I'm really hoping I can fatten these colas up before she finishes around Christmas if my calculations are correct after 2 not so great grows I'm hoping this one ends my losing streakView attachment 3828313View attachment 3828314 View attachment 3828316


In the same boat mate, its like starting all over again with the new light, I really don't know what to expect! And my last two grows were dog shit, this one needs to pay, this hobby owes me a lot of money! lol 
And mine originally was meant to be finished around New Year time, I'm looking more like end of January now with the setbacks. 
And yours is looking great, seeing it has really encouraged me to focus more on nutrient levels. Those stems look wicked as well, really fat, as though they are expecting to hold some heavy weight, let's hope so!


----------



## InTheSystem (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks wicked mate, good stuff. Not been online in ages due to stupidly busy and lack of device haha so its cool to see her well on her way now and doing tip top.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> In the same boat mate, its like starting all over again with the new light, I really don't know what to expect! And my last two grows were dog shit, this one needs to pay, this hobby owes me a lot of money! lol
> And mine originally was meant to be finished around New Year time, I'm looking more like end of January now with the setbacks.
> And yours is looking great, seeing it has really encouraged me to focus more on nutrient levels. Those stems look wicked as well, really fat, as though they are expecting to hold some heavy weight, let's hope so!


I hope all these bud sites pack on some weight as everything else seems spot on


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Looks wicked mate, good stuff. Not been online in ages due to stupidly busy and lack of device haha so its cool to see her well on her way now and doing tip top.


glad to see you've made it back!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 13, 2016)

Sunday afternoon & the end of a nice weekend spent mostly in the countryside & swimming the dogs & watching for signs of the fall salmon run at te Mokelumne River just fun in the fall some folks call this Indian summer which is quite fitting any way you call it it's nice & a big part of the reason I moved here


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 13, 2016)

lady started budding... I hope I get a pound out of her.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 13, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> lady started budding... I hope I get a pound out of her.


we should harvest close to the same time +- this is gonna be cool to watch as it happens


----------



## Jubilant (Nov 13, 2016)

Looking great friend! Can't wait to see more


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Sunday afternoon & the end of a nice weekend spent mostly in the countryside & swimming the dogs & watching for signs of the fall salmon run at te Mokelumne River just fun in the fall some folks call this Indian summer which is quite fitting any way you call it it's nice & a big part of the reason I moved hereView attachment 3830004View attachment 3830012 View attachment 3830017View attachment 3830019


Looks lovely out there Herk, its pretty cold and miserable over here now!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2016)

one clone didn't make it & im gonna cull another one but I've got my 2 headbands & 5 stardawgs for my friends grow gonna have to feed by tomorrow & due to the rate she is feeding it's gonna be in excess of 1200 ppm.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha yeah the gas light routine experiment was ruthlessly and silently terminated a while back
> The thread I'm documenting my current grow in: https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-i-made-myself-some-calphos.921606/page-12#post-13125992
> My Sour Stomper auto last night at day 62 (1-2 weeks to go) almost 1m from the soil tall, she's getting massive
> View attachment 3828682


I ran that in veg with poor results. More recently, I switched to 6 on and 2 off three times daily. This schedule works great! I'm also pushing a lot more light and this schedule helps keep both plants and room from getting too hot.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I ran that in veg with poor results. More recently, I switched to 6 on and 2 off three times daily. This schedule works great! I'm also pushing a lot more light and this schedule helps keep both plants and room from getting too hot.


yeah I can imagine the plants thriving with it! How much is alot more light?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yeah I can imagine the plants thriving with it! How much is alot more light?


50% more than they were getting. 500W of CMH lights per trellis equivalent.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2016)

I fed her pretty heavy today @ 1240 ppm. the stretch I thought was slowing is back I've got little buds everywhere today is 24 days of 12/12 light cycle I'm really praying all these little buds start swelling up there is very little smell yet


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2016)

I had previously stated I seen no advantage to feeding over 1000 ppm. but after thinking it over decided to make an exception here as I'm getting stretch & bud development at the same time I fed yesterday @ 1240 ppm. & had concerns I might of overdone it but this morning she is sitting at 1090 ppm. my goal is to make sure both bud development & the stretch are fed hand - in- hand while they will take it I hope I made a sound decision


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2016)

not much change all my buds are in place the canopy could of went a little more even I'm impatient & want these buds to fatten up now & she comes back with she,ll do it in her own sweet time & yes I need patience & I need it now!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> not much change all my buds are in place the canopy could of went a little more even I'm impatient & want these buds to fatten up now & she comes back with she,ll do it in her own sweet time & yes I need patience & I need it now! View attachment 3832134View attachment 3832135


Ahh just enjoy!
Imagine! All those tons of hairs, they each have a calyx to them!!! 
Something to dream about while waiting haha
Honestly, flower is the most boring part of the grow for _me_!! So I feel ya


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahh just enjoy!
> Imagine! All those tons of hairs, they each have a calyx to them!!!
> Something to dream about while waiting haha
> Honestly, flower is the most boring part of the grow for _me_!! So I feel ya


well I'm gonna fill in some of this waiting time with some of the feeding details I fed @ 1240 ppm. General hydroponics 3- part flora series nutes & schedule ph.was 5.6 I lower my ph. with lemon juice which here in California is cheap & abundant I don't et excited about ph. as long as it's above 5.5 or below 6.5 so I try to feed in the neighborhood of 5.7 generaly by a week later it's still below 6.5 but as the plant gets larger & the roots fill the res. ph. tends to rise a bit faster today is no exception @ 6.5 I'm running 6 gallons of nutrients I added 25 m/l of lemon juice & will take a ph reading this afternoon to see how much I lowered it


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 17, 2016)

I've got mold on some of my lower growth so I'm combating that with a vengeance Ive added a fan focused just on the bottom growth the canopy has an oscillating fan I started running my heater last night humidity sits at 57% this morning I also sprayed & will repeat in a few days if it spreads up to the canopy I'm through I'm gonna seriously consider a different strain for my next grow possibly blue dream


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2016)

still too early to tell but it's looking like I may of caught the mold in time I now have the heater on a timer


----------



## B-Dizzle (Nov 18, 2016)

looking awesome, I will keep checking back for progress. Did a similar grow with one plant under a 1k of some Cheese. Turned out well, stoked to see your results.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2016)

B-Dizzle said:


> looking awesome, I will keep checking back for progress. Did a similar grow with one plant under a 1k of some Cheese. Turned out well, stoked to see your results.


thanks for your interest in my grow appreciate you dropping by I'm still n the learning curve & just kind of learning as I go both the led & the waterfarm are new to me


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm hoping I have the mold stopped in its tracks since adding the second fan my humidity has dropped the added air circulation seems to have helped


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

Better air circulation is a great remedy for mold.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Better air circulation is a great remedy for mold.


yeah I'm still on the learning curve for some reason since adding the led my fan leaves weep moisture from within with hid it happened at times but the led seems more intense & although cooler if I don't maintain 24 in. above the canopy I get this moisture the bottom fan is right at screen level which seems to dry the bottom of the canopy & the oscillating fan covers the top also thinned some of the bottom fan leaves to improve circulation


----------



## calliandra (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I'm still on the learning curve for some reason since adding the led my fan leaves weep moisture from within with hid it happened at times but the led seems more intense & although cooler if I don't maintain 24 in. above the canopy I get this moisture the bottom fan is right at screen level which seems to dry the bottom of the canopy & the oscillating fan covers the top also thinned some of the bottom fan leaves to improve circulation


Well caught!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well caught!!!


I'm hoping I've seen the last of the mold & im starting to get concerned a wee bit about the small bud size at this point it's been 29 days since the flip & this is a 9 week strain which puts my harvest around New Year's Day beings that his is sativa dominant I'm hoping these buds continue to swell


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hoping I've seen the last of the mold & im starting to get concerned a wee bit about the small bud size at this point it's been 29 days since the flip & this is a 9 week strain which puts my harvest around New Year's Day beings that his is sativa dominant I'm hoping these buds continue to swellView attachment 3834633 View attachment 3834636View attachment 3834637


Glad to see the mold has fucked off mate! But like I said earlier, don't start the flower time from when you switched to 12/12!! Start from when you first noticed her flowering!
She looks like she's 2/3 weeks in! Be patient mate, she will swell up like fuck.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Glad to see the mold has fucked off mate! But like I said earlier, don't start the flower time from when you switched to 12/12!! Start from when you first noticed her flowering!
> She looks like she's 2/3 weeks in! Be patient mate, she will swell up like fuck.


yeah she is 2 weeks since I spotted the first bud- nubbins I got an I-pad of my own now ( early b-day present) I think it takes better pics these are the first I'm thinking harvest shortly after New Years the bud hairs look a little brown but that's from the fungus spray they're not even close to turning on their own still a bit early but it looks like I got the mold in check & my humidity has dropped into the 45% range for the most part


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah she is 2 weeks since I spotted the first bud- nubbins I got an I-pad of my own now ( early b-day present) I think it takes better pics these are the first I'm thinking harvest shortly after New Years the bud hairs look a little brown but that's from the fungus spray they're not even close to turning on their own still a bit early but it looks like I got the mold in check & my humidity has dropped into the 45% range for the most partView attachment 3834912View attachment 3834913 View attachment 3834914


Well she's looking mighty fine for 2 weeks mate. And yeah the pic quality does look better! Wish someone would buy me a new ipad lol


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice grow so far, glad the mold is in check. look forward to seeing how this turns out. I never even thought about using leds. i may add a few to my setup.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Tagging along 
Looks great so far!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Tagging along
> Looks great so far!


thanks bassman looking forward to having you around I'm in the gold country ( sanandreas) relocated from Stockton & I fish as well so welcome aboard!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> Nice grow so far, glad the mold is in check. look forward to seeing how this turns out. I never even thought about using leds. i may add a few to my setup.


thanks for stopping by this is my first time using a led so by the end of this grow I will have a better understanding of a cob led


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm in the second day of rain showers so the humidity is up but so far it looks like the second fan is working I'm expecting a lot of rain this winter so this may just end up being normal when I lived in Stockton the delta kept humidity at higher levels than this worst case is that I might have to change strains but it's too early to tell


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks bassman looking forward to having you around I'm in the gold country ( sanandreas) relocated from Stockton & I fish as well so welcome aboard!


Sounds like fun, I am in Sacramento.
In my experience HID needs fans for heat, but LED needs fans for circulation as a result of less heat
I actually reversed my exhaust as an intake to blow heat from cobs onto canopy in the winter


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds like fun, I am in Sacramento.
> In my experience HID needs fans for heat, but LED needs fans for circulation as a result of less heat
> I actually reversed my exhaust as an intake to blow heat from cobs onto canopy in the winter


yeah I learn slow but I'm learning I read somewhere you have dream Queen? I'm considering it for future grow any input you have appreciated


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I learn slow but I'm learning I read somewhere you have dream Queen? I'm considering it for future grow any input you have appreciated


My clones are 3 days old so no info there really, but I did grow a cut of her 6 yrs ago from a random dispensary.
She builds solid colas, and only needs 8 weeks flowering 50-100% stretch in first 2 weeks flowering.
Very fruity smelling and tasting, slightly sativa leaning hybrid, but this might be wrong entirely if this cut is different.
I will look and see if I have any old pics of her.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

today is drizzle out so I'm gonna clean my black powder stuff & just hang out in front of the fire since retiring out my lifestyle has slowed considerably


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have never grown a single plant to try for a pound from one, but I have grown a pound from 376 watts at the wall in a 2x4 tent with my diy leds. I had 4 plants in there in 2 totes.
One tote was Jack Herer, the other was Killawatt, I pulled 16.8x oz between them.
Like 1.25gm/w, under hid I NEVER broke/0.5g/w so I am not leaving my cobs especially since the hid stuff is all sold now except one hood with no glass and 6 used bulbs. Probably toss that stuff soon


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have never grown a single plant to try for a pound from one, but I have grown a pound from 376 watts at the wall in a 2x4 tent with my diy leds. I had 4 plants in there in 2 totes.
> One tote was Jack Herer, the other was Killawatt, I pulled 16.8x oz between them.
> Like 1.25gm/w, under hid I NEVER broke/5g/w so I am not leaving my cobs especially since the hid stuff is all sold now except one hood with no glass and 6 used bulbs. Probably toss that stuff soon


this is the kind of stuff I like to hear I doubt if I make it this grow but I'm not giving up & learning as I go at some point I'm gonna research diy cobs as your imagination is the limit timber is easiest but if you can make wiring harnesses & rout stuff as well as fabricate you can cut a lot of the cost now on the lighter side I sure miss drifting live bluegills for stripers in the delta


----------



## Fevs (Nov 20, 2016)

Haven't stopped in since a few weeks ago. Man I've missed a lot! 

I'm sorry to hear of the mold, but least you got on top of that early!

Don't worry about the flowering, I've grown under led for years. It just grows a bit more neater than hps does. It's a great looking plant and is clearly loving the led. It's been leaf praying relentlessly for ages now  Providing you don't cut it down early, it will start growing buds out the sides of the buds, later in flowering. By then you will look back and laugh at the concerns you had, coz if this plant stays this happy and healthy you're onto a real winner!

Imo for every 100 tops grown under hps, you need 150 tops grown under led. By that I mean in the same space, 150 led buds will take up the same amount of space as 100 hps buds. So with led growing, you just create more tops to begin with. You end up with more smaller tops, but more dense buds with led. But take advantage of them being smaller by creating so many tops! That's the secret to matching hps yields with led. Don't worry though, you have created those extra tops on your plant! I just meant in general growing under leds. Your plant has loads of tops, so will be a major success!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Haven't stopped in since a few weeks ago. Man I've missed a lot!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of the mold, but least you got on top of that early!
> 
> ...


hey fevs thanks for stopping by & thanks for sharing your knowledge I've been intending to to check on your c-99 as that strain is on my bucket list & in these days of newest & bestest gotta have it strains c-99 & a handful of others have stood the test of time


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I will confirm what Fevs says that COB buds are very dense, not sure if the light does it or the heat in tent is lower causing it, after flowering 3x under cobs its not a fluke its real.
Tighter buds does raise the risk of mold if air flow isnt strong. I added a fan under canopy during flowering
This is speculation, but I think terp profiles are stronger with cobs as well


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey fevs thanks for stopping by & thanks for sharing your knowledge I've been intending to to check on your c-99 as that strain is on my bucket list & in these days of newest & bestest gotta have it strains c-99 & a handful of others have stood the test of time


C99 is an amazing strain!
I love hazes, but hate the typical jack smell/taste. C99 has fruity smell/taste and solid colas and 7.5-8 weeks flowering time.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I will confirm what Fevs says that COB hubs are very dense, ot sure if the light does it or the heat in tent is lower causing it, after flowering 3x under cobs its not a fluke its real.
> Tighter buds does raise the risk of mold if air flow isnt strong. I added a fan under canopy during flowering
> This is speculation, but I think terp profiles are stronger with cobs as well


as my canopy grew vertical I raised my oscillating fan with it & deprived the bottom of circulating air I added a fan to the bottom focusing it on the top portion of the water farm which has a large drip ring a good source of moisture I also thinned out growth in the area to the point that I can hold my hand on the opposite side of the plant & feel air which is working I'm gonna add another oscillating tower fan for the lower level as the tower fans sit in a corner & don't take a lot of room to operate when this grow is done I gonna pull everything out & get my room into its final configuration


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> C99 is an amazing strain!
> I love hazes, but hate the typical jack smell/taste. C99 has fruity smell/taste and solid colas and 7.5-8 weeks flowering time.


people hate on greenhouse /arjan but speaking of hazes superlemonhaze has been some of my best grows when riu had the great crash all my pics were lost blue dream/ dream queen are catching my interest as well as midnight farms Tahoe cure & the sour alien Apple one citrus sap looks like a good one as well this spring I'm seriously considering firing up a second grow to offset my harvest times to every 45 days instead of 90 days possibly an a are se-250 & a 3x3 tent & of course a dwc/ water farm as I'm learning more every grow


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> people hate on greenhouse /arjan but speaking of hazes superlemonhaze has been some of my best grows when riu had the great crash all my pics were lost blue dream/ dream queen are catching my interest as well as midnight farms Tahoe cure & the sour alien Apple one citrus sap looks like a good one as well this spring I'm seriously considering firing up a second grow to offset my harvest times to every 45 days instead of 90 days possibly an a are se-250 & a 3x3 tent & of course a dwc/ water farm as I'm learning more every grow


I just harvested some SLH from clone. Dried for close to 3 weeks and 1 week in jars. Really nice and energetic but still not a pounding heartbeat and great smell and taste.
I did the 4 plants in a 2x4 again with close to 400 watts cobs, and the SLH side pulled over 8 oz.
The buds are SUPER triched out, and my wife who doesnt smoke pointed out how shiny they look.
The other side of tent was Killawatt. Not a super impressive strain, and will hermy after 8.5 weeks IME but yields and has the densest buds I have ever grown. I dont grow that strain for personal use.

Ive grown BD from clone 3 different times, and never got a bid yield like everyone claims (maybe they prefer hydro or outdoors?), actually under average for me. Everyone always likes it and so I grow her every 2nd or 3rd grow.
I grow in recycled organic soil, people who say soil cant yield are much better at hydro than me I guess, my best yields ever are organic soil, and Ive tried several ways.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> as my canopy grew vertical I raised my oscillating fan with it & deprived the bottom of circulating air I added a fan to the bottom focusing it on the top portion of the water farm which has a large drip ring a good source of moisture I also thinned out growth in the area to the point that I can hold my hand on the opposite side of the plant & feel air which is working I'm gonna add another oscillating tower fan for the lower level as the tower fans sit in a corner & don't take a lot of room to operate when this grow is done I gonna pull everything out & get my room into its final configuration


I also think air flow under canopy gets stale air out helping lower buds get more solid and less larfy


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I just harvested some SLH from clone. Dried for close to 3 weeks and 1 week in jars. Really nice and energetic but still not a pounding heartbeat and great smell and taste.
> I did the 4 plants in a 2x4 again with close to 400 watts cobs, and the SLH side pulled over 8 oz.
> The buds are SUPER triched out, and my wife who doesnt smoke pointed out how shiny they look.
> The other side of tent was Killawatt. Not a super impressive strain, and will hermy after 8.5 weeks IME but yields and has the densest buds I have ever grown. I dont grow that strain for personal use.
> ...


 if things are working out I wouldn't change a thing most of those huge yielders lack on quality I once grew female seeds white widow-x- big bud it looked amazing but one hit & you were through ( lol) no one wanted it so that was a lesson learned the hard way I've grown headband about 4-5 years back this cut is more og than what I had & I cloned so if This comes out like I think it's gonna I've got my next round & im gonna get another strain before the spring rush for clones rcp is convenient for me as I don't like the traffic going over the hill to the bay we always hit the elk grove Golden Corral on the way back


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 20, 2016)

update...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> if things are working out I wouldn't change a thing most of those huge yielders lack on quality I once grew female seeds white widow-x- big bud it looked amazing but one hit & you were through ( lol) no one wanted it so that was a lesson learned the hard way I've grown headband about 4-5 years back this cut is more og than what I had & I cloned so if This comes out like I think it's gonna I've got my next round & im gonna get another strain before the spring rush for clones rcp is convenient for me as I don't like the traffic going over the hill to the bay we always hit the elk grove Golden Corral on the way back


Yeah I am going to try a different strain next time to replace the KW. I know there are other indicas that yield well that are better, but I dont know what exactly to get as I am no the big indica guy anymore.

I will likely be there again before the spring rush even if just because I have an addiction to trying new strains. 
I have been to that Golden Corral many times


----------



## ChuckGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Haven't stopped in since a few weeks ago. Man I've missed a lot!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of the mold, but least you got on top of that early!
> 
> ...





I want to grow blue dream in fox farm OF soil. I will start with clones in red solo cups, veg for 4-5 weeks in a 3 gallon smart breathable pot. In week 3-4 I will top, lolly pop and super crop. Prior to transplanting into their final container, a 10 gallon pot, I will flush before moving them into the flowering room. Here is my question. Do you guys think I can yield at least half pound per plant if I have each plant under its own P450 led lights, which replaces a 600PHS bulb? I will be starting a 15 plant perpetual grow cycle.


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 20, 2016)

ChuckGreen said:


> I want to grow blue dream in fox farm OF soil. I will start with clones in red solo cups, veg for 4-5 weeks in a 3 gallon smart breathable pot. In week 3-4 I will top, lolly pop and super crop. Prior to transplanting into their final container, a 10 gallon pot, I will flush before moving them into the flowering room. Here is my question. Do you guys think I can yield at least half pound per plant if I have each plant under its own P450 led lights, which replaces a 600PHS bulb? I will be starting a 15 plant perpetual grow cycle.


maybe....have you grown before?....I would top more and early....about every 3 nodes or so


----------



## ChuckGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> maybe....have you grown before?....I would top more and early....about every 3 nodes or so



Never grown before. I have a buddy who has, and is currently growing blue dream under HPS. his last 24 plants yeilded 10lbs dry. I want to go with LED because of the utilities, also, I feel that I can control the humidity and temp better, providing super ideal conditions.


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 20, 2016)

ChuckGreen said:


> Never grown before. I have a buddy who has, and is currently growing blue dream under HPS. his last 24 plants yeilded 10lbs dry. I want to go with LED because of the utilities, also, I feel that I can control the humidity and temp better, providing super ideal conditions.


well go for it man...how big was his room?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> maybe....have you grown before?....I would top more and early....about every 3 nodes or so


Agreed


----------



## ChuckGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> well go for it man...how big was his room?



15 x 15


----------



## ChuckGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

I am working on my three month task list, I will upload it and share with you guys to get your insight. Btw, what do you think about adding blackstrap molasses during weeks 5-8 of flower?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

ChuckGreen said:


> I want to grow blue dream in fox farm OF soil. I will start with clones in red solo cups, veg for 4-5 weeks in a 3 gallon smart breathable pot. In week 3-4 I will top, lolly pop and super crop. Prior to transplanting into their final container, a 10 gallon pot, I will flush before moving them into the flowering room. Here is my question. Do you guys think I can yield at least half pound per plant if I have each plant under its own P450 led lights, which replaces a 600PHS bulb? I will be starting a 15 plant perpetual grow cycle.


That light pulls 255 watts so you will need to do a very good job with topping and training to get 8 zips.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

ChuckGreen said:


> I am working on my three month task list, I will upload it and share with you guys to get your insight. Btw, what do you think about adding blackstrap molasses during weeks 5-8 of flower?


Do you have a grow thread?
I can make more comments there if so.


----------



## ChuckGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That light pulls 255 watts so you will need to do a very good job with topping and training to get 8 zips.



What do you suggest? Can you help me out


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 20, 2016)

ChuckGreen said:


> 15 x 15


how long has he grown for?


----------



## ChuckGreen (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Do you have a grow thread?
> I can make m
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 20, 2016)

well try and see


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> update...


thanks you're moving along good


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I am going to try a different strain next time to replace the KW. I know there are other indicas that yield well that are better, but I dont know what exactly to get as I am no the big indica guy anymore.
> 
> I will likely be there again before the spring rush even if just because I have an addiction to trying new strains.
> I have been to that Golden Corral many times


I'm not big on indices all my best grows have been sativa dominant hybrids the stardawg is indica dominant but I haven't grown it out yet but vegged her & took babies she did however have good growth characteristics & cloned well


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Do you have a grow thread?
> I can make more comments there if so.


please feel free to discuss anything here exchange of information always welcome here


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

ChuckGreen said:


> I am working on my three month task list, I will upload it and share with you guys to get your insight. Btw, what do you think about adding blackstrap molasses during weeks 5-8 of flower?


hey chuck that should work be Shure its unsulphured I'm not a soil grower but I have done it I mixed happy frog &ffof 50/50 then 20% perlite in 4 gal smart pot not that I'm a pro just saying!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

well another week has came & gone once again I've posted enough for 3 threads but I guess that's just me since I've retired a cup of coffee & a grow update is my morning ritual & an end of the day note my ppm. is down to 840 & all is well today is day#30 of 12/12 light cycle & as the breeder stated 4 weeks of stretch is complete she seems to have slowed now to get my buds to fatten up


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> well another week has came & gone once again I've posted enough for 3 threads but I guess that's just me since I've retired a cup of coffee & a grow update is my morning ritual & an end of the day note my ppm. is down to 840 & all is well today is day#30 of 12/12 light cycle & as the breeder stated 4 weeks of stretch is complete she seems to have slowed now to get my buds to fatten upView attachment 3835913


I'm liking the due diligence. It tends to result in better buds, lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm not big on indices all my best grows have been sativa dominant hybrids the stardawg is indica dominant but I haven't grown it out yet but vegged her & took babies she did however have good growth characteristics & cloned well


I prefer sativas as I am an active person.
Until last yr I was always in the gym or doing something.
Now my back problems went to another level, and all that has stopped, so maybe time for some indicas to slow me down so I can heal?!?
I was all indica in the beginning actually because sativas seemed to give anxiety, but now I am the opposite I guess. No anxiety from indicas but they make my legs vibrate badly.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> please feel free to discuss anything here exchange of information always welcome here


Nice, I have seen some get frustrated with their threads getting cluttered.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm liking the due diligence. It tends to result in better buds, lol


thanks ttystikk when it gets deep you know who I'm gonna turn to? just sayin!


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks you're moving along good


think they're stacking nice or are they stretched?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> think they're stacking nice or are they stretched?


it's still early but to me it looks like maybe you'll get some colas along with golf balls which depending on the density can really add up


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I prefer sativas as I am an active person.
> Until last yr I was always in the gym or doing something.
> Now my back problems went to another level, and all that has stopped, so maybe time for some indicas to slow me down so I can heal?!?
> I was all indica in the beginning actually because sativas seemed to give anxiety, but now I am the opposite I guess. No anxiety from indicas but they make my legs vibrate badly.


I have diabetes related neuropathy in my feet,lower legs & now starting in my arms I also have an extra vertebrae down by my tailbone after years of driving concrete trucks that have no rear springs on slab highways coupled with my age & the fact I should took better care of myself any way new regulations from dot forced me into early retirement @ 59 I tapped out we sold out & moved to the hills a year ago it's funny I remember seeing people complain of the very stuff I have now & never thought much about it but after you experience it you have a different outlook that's why eventually I will have 2 small rooms as a sleepy time indica is not such a bad thing at the end of the day


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm happy with what I see but that being said I don't predict a 1 lb harvest & unless these buds start bulking up real soon 1/2 lb might not happen either the math is not adding up I checked my nutrients last night @840 ppm. but what I am getting looks really good & im not the least bit disappointed as so far I've gotten countless hours of enjoyment from this grow & what I've learned will carry over into the next one


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm happy with what I see but that being said I don't predict a 1 lb harvest & unless these buds start bulking up real soon 1/2 lb might not happen either the math is not adding up I checked my nutrients last night @840 ppm. but what I am getting looks really good & im not the least bit disappointed as so far I've gotten countless hours of enjoyment from this grow & what I've learned will carry over into the next oneView attachment 3836272View attachment 3836274


They do bulk up pretty good in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 21, 2016)

I say you will pull over 1/2 unit dry from that when it's all said and done if you let her go and don't pull her early. She looks great.

She reminds me of my NL from not long ago that got me a half pouind dry but your's looks wider spread so............


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2016)

You are only 3 weeks into flower mate, she's got at least 6 weeks left. The buds look fat as fuck already. You've pissed half a pound easy, and I will be surprised if you don't yield a pound.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I have diabetes related neuropathy in my feet,lower legs & now starting in my arms I also have an extra vertebrae down by my tailbone after years of driving concrete trucks that have no rear springs on slab highways coupled with my age & the fact I should took better care of myself any way new regulations from dot forced me into early retirement @ 59 I tapped out we sold out & moved to the hills a year ago it's funny I remember seeing people complain of the very stuff I have now & never thought much about it but after you experience it you have a different outlook that's why eventually I will have 2 small rooms as a sleepy time indica is not such a bad thing at the end of the day


I have a list of spinal issues, initially a rear end accident at 20yrs old started it, but 20 yrs in the gym and several more injuries to it, and still having to carry heavy stuff to this day. I dont think its gonna get any better honestly. Still trying to be positive though.
Indicas are nice sometimes, but not if they cause discomfort and RLS like symptoms


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm happy with what I see but that being said I don't predict a 1 lb harvest & unless these buds start bulking up real soon 1/2 lb might not happen either the math is not adding up I checked my nutrients last night @840 ppm. but what I am getting looks really good & im not the least bit disappointed as so far I've gotten countless hours of enjoyment from this grow & what I've learned will carry over into the next oneView attachment 3836272View attachment 3836274


They look great!
My HB never made fat buds, but I think my cut might have been sensitive to overfeeding, and she was neglected in a small pot and not flushed till the leaves showed major damage


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice, I have seen some get frustrated with their threads getting cluttered.


I like people to feel comfortable enough to post whatever is on their mind a lot of the good stuff I've learned came to me that way even if you don't use the information at that time don't mean it won't come in handy down the road & I like company lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

here is tonight's pics my sky walker had buds about the size of small v-8 cans which I'm hoping for here I don't think they will reach beer can status & ive got a lot of them all pretty uniform in size this cut of headband is definitely OG dominant the rain is gone & humidity dropping again no sign of mold


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I like people to feel comfortable enough to post whatever is on their mind a lot of the good stuff I've learned came to me that way even if you don't use the information at that time don't mean it won't come in handy down the road & I like company lol


I love helping others.
When I started out growing I didnt try forums, and ppl werent very helpful.
Then initially trying forums I got ZERO replies to my help threads.
So I understand and have asked for help in others threads and also been brutally rebuffed at times.
This is why I offer to help on a separate thread.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I love helping others.
> When I started out growing I didnt try forums, and ppl werent very helpful.
> Then initially trying forums I got ZERO replies to my help threads.
> So I understand and have asked for help in others threads and also been brutally rebuffed at times.
> This is why I offer to help on a separate thread.


yeah I share the same outlook & have had the same experiences I really like the low pressure approach & to treat others with respect & if my head swells I would hope someone tells me lol I have seen some heated discussion on some of these threads life is too short & im too old for all that


----------



## mossyrocks123 (Nov 22, 2016)

looking great herk hard to believe thats the same plant!!

i feel ur pain everyday i look in my cab and hope the buds will be so fat they fall out, i heard like ttystick said that they fatten up in the last 2 weeks that's what I'm hoping to but not sure would feel better if shed just get fat already haha!! only 2 n a half weeks left for me so she better start piling it on ha


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2016)

mossyrocks123 said:


> looking great herk hard to believe thats the same plant!!
> 
> i feel ur pain everyday i look in my cab and hope the buds will be so fat they fall out, i heard like ttystick said that they fatten up in the last 2 weeks that's what I'm hoping to but not sure would feel better if shed just get fat already haha!! only 2 n a half weeks left for me so she better start piling it on ha


I've grown p/c before but aside from it getting tall I don't remember much so I'm afraid I'm not much help


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've grown p/c before but aside from it getting tall I don't remember much so I'm afraid I'm not much help


Are you talking about Purple Cadillac?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are you talking about Purple Cadillac?


no he is growing Barnes farm pineapple chunk


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> no he is growing Barnes farm pineapple chunk


Ok I didnt see the name besides PC...


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ok I didnt see the name besides PC...


yeah they have the same initials if my memory is right he is doing pineapple chunk in hydro I haven't visited his thread in a while


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2016)

we'll thanksgiving is almost upon us & reflecting on things realize I have a lot to be thankful for right here on this thread so I'll take this opportunity to thank everyone for visiting my thread & all the input you've brought with you I've had my grandson so I'm late with the pics so here are tonight's pics


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah they have the same initials if my memory is right he is doing pineapple chunk in hydro I haven't visited his thread in a while


Ill prolly check his tread out as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 23, 2016)

It's good to reflect on what you have to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's good to reflect on what you have to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving!


still in the spirit of being thankful my grow for the next couple of days is on auto pilot as we've got housecleaning/ turkeys bake then I've got to feed & do a few changes in preparation for cooler weather ahead A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> still in the spirit of being thankful my grow for the next couple of days is on auto pilot as we've got housecleaning/ turkeys bake then I've got to feed & do a few changes in preparation for cooler weather ahead A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!View attachment 3837774View attachment 3837775 View attachment 3837776


It's official; the eyes have it!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's official; the eyes have it!


when I first sprayed for mold it turned my bud hairs brown & it looked like the buds were close to done I've sprayed for spider mites & had the same thing happen but my buds are back to throwing white hairs & no sign of calyx swelling which makes me happy cause I'm thinking they've got a ways to go my last 2 grows were Diablo & pink panties which leaned towards or were indica so I flipped anticipating a good amount of stretch that just didn't happen the buds appeared & just didn't swell I could see them maturing too fast & realized I had missed the window this strain is much more to my liking as far as growth characteristics goes last hurdle is gonna be the quality of the finished product


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Turkey Day brother grow is looking good!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> when I first sprayed for mold it turned my bud hairs brown & it looked like the buds were close to done I've sprayed for spider mites & had the same thing happen but my buds are back to throwing white hairs & no sign of calyx swelling which makes me happy cause I'm thinking they've got a ways to go my last 2 grows were Diablo & pink panties which leaned towards or were indica so I flipped anticipating a good amount of stretch that just didn't happen the buds appeared & just didn't swell I could see them maturing too fast & realized I had missed the window this strain is much more to my liking as far as growth characteristics goes last hurdle is gonna be the quality of the finished product


Seems most sprays will do that to the hairs, even some ferts and teas sprayed will do it.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> still in the spirit of being thankful my grow for the next couple of days is on auto pilot as we've got housecleaning/ turkeys bake then I've got to feed & do a few changes in preparation for cooler weather ahead A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!View attachment 3837774View attachment 3837775 View attachment 3837776


Coming along great!
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone too!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Coming along great!
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone too!


thanks calli how's everything going with you?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Seems most sprays will do that to the hairs, even some ferts and teas sprayed will do it.


happy thanksgiving bassman have you grown the sherbet? it's had my curiosity for awhile


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

wishing everyone a HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## calliandra (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> thanks calli how's everything going with you?


Yeah no turkey to kill here, just a Sour Stomper - she's going down today, so I'm a bit sad, I hate the chop 
Hope you have a very happy one over there!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> happy thanksgiving bassman have you grown the sherbet? it's had my curiosity for awhile


I want a sherbet cut! @Grandpapy visited me a few months ago and we swapped some of my weed for some of his. One strain he left me was the sherbet and the flavor was amazing!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I want a sherbet cut! @Grandpapy visited me a few months ago and we swapped some of my weed for some of his. One strain he left me was the sherbet and the flavor was amazing!


I didn't have room to keep it but have a few Sherbet x SR-71xOrange OG seeds Ive yet to try, should end up flavorful. 
Purple city genetics had cuts a few weeks ago, I can keep an eye out for you.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I didn't have room to keep it but have a few Sherbet x SR-71xOrange OG seeds Ive yet to try, should end up flavorful.
> Purple city genetics had cuts a few weeks ago, I can keep an eye out for you.


A top quality cut would be my personal choice, thank you very much.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A top quality cut would be my personal choice, thank you very much.


my last grow was pink panties which is one of the sherbet parents & very flavorful just not over the top in potency or very dense


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

I ended up with a little time before everyone shows up so I'll just post a few pics she is starting to give off a little smell lemon/pinesol & a wee bit of stickiness ever so slight I'm thinking whatever she lacks it won't be in the quality dept. I'm glad I cloned as I think I'm gonna take her another round


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hoping I've seen the last of the mold & im starting to get concerned a wee bit about the small bud size at this point it's been 29 days since the flip & this is a 9 week strain which puts my harvest around New Year's Day beings that his is sativa dominant I'm hoping these buds continue to swellView attachment 3834633 View attachment 3834636View attachment 3834637


Is this the temp. in your room or the temp in the grow area? From what I have read this low of temp will stop growth! also mold will grow at lower temps. you should be in the low 70's and around 65 at lights off in flower. this will also lower your RH and stop mold. What is that stuff you are spraying on your weed? Fix your temps's, throw that s#*t out. and never tell anyone you used it!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 24, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> Is this the temp. in your room or the temp in the grow area? From what I have read this low of temp will stop growth! also mold will grow at lower temps. you should be in the low 70's and around 65 at lights off in flower. this will also lower your RH and stop mold. What is that stuff you are spraying on your weed? Fix your temps's, throw that s#*t out. and never tell anyone you used it!


check this @ growweedeasy
http://www.growweedeasy.com/temperature


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> check this @ growweedeasy
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/temperature


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> happy thanksgiving bassman have you grown the sherbet? it's had my curiosity for awhile


Havent tried it yet, but am also curious.
I tried to grow cookies several times yrs ago with bad results, and sorta decided these new strains are fads and mostly garbage.
I have changed my mind recently, and now plan to try some different strains each grow, sherbet is one of them.
RCP in Sac said today over the phone they have 40 strains in clone form from secret delivery. I was going there till a car accident stopped me. I didnt crash, but almost got in the mix and slamming on brakes to avoid it really aggravated my back.

Thanksgiving well wishes to all!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> Is this the temp. in your room or the temp in the grow area? From what I have read this low of temp will stop growth! also mold will grow at lower temps. you should be in the low 70's and around 65 at lights off in flower. this will also lower your RH and stop mold. What is that stuff you are spraying on your weed? Fix your temps's, throw that s#*t out. and never tell anyone you used it!


I didnt pay attention to the temp, but I can say that grows I have done with low temps have definitely yielded less while keeping potency.
I actually reverse my exhaust and use as an intake from the top over lights to keep the girls warmer when cold weather abounds.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt pay attention to the temp, but I can say that grows I have done with low temps have definitely yielded less while keeping potency.
> I actually reverse my exhaust and use as an intake from the top over lights to keep the girls warmer when cold weather abounds.


my temps start low in the mornings after the heater kicks off & the light takes over getting warmest late afternoons & overnight when I run heat @ 65-70


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> my temps start low in the mornings after the heater kicks off & the light takes over getting warmest late afternoons & overnight when I run heat @ 65-70


 didn't mean to jump in with that I was stoned Your plants look great though. still watching


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> people hate on greenhouse /arjan but speaking of hazes superlemonhaze has been some of my best grows when riu had the great crash all my pics were lost blue dream/ dream queen are catching my interest as well as midnight farms Tahoe cure & the sour alien Apple one citrus sap looks like a good one as well this spring I'm seriously considering firing up a second grow to offset my harvest times to every 45 days instead of 90 days possibly an a are se-250 & a 3x3 tent & of course a dwc/ water farm as I'm learning more every grow


That wasn't a crash.. That's are government tentacles probing..Lol..sorry herk, I'm thankful tonight..(drunk)


----------



## calliandra (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Havent tried it yet, but am also curious.
> I tried to grow cookies several times yrs ago with bad results, and sorta decided these new strains are fads and mostly garbage.
> I have changed my mind recently, and now plan to try some different strains each grow, sherbet is one of them.
> RCP in Sac said today over the phone they have 40 strains in clone form from secret delivery. I was going there till a car accident stopped me. I didnt crash, but almost got in the mix and slamming on brakes to avoid it really aggravated my back.
> ...


Ouch! Well reacted though, hope you don't get toooo sore from it!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 24, 2016)

I just had the same problem with My grow room but, a little different.(samesameonlydifferent.) I'm just finishing My second grow with Auto's and I just leave the lights on all the time 24/7 so no temp. drop. No problem but, now I'm growing with photo period Bubba Kush and had to tweek a few things.
I'm growing in a ply box in My basement the grow box pulls air through the box and out of the main room through a wall to a carbon filter. This back pressures the room to keep smell down in My house.. There is enough makeup air to keep fresh air coming in.the problem was that it's cold in the basement and stays about 62 all year. When I turn the lights out my box would cool to 62 so, I warm the room with a ceramic heater to 65 and problem solved. I just turn up My intake fan a little to keep the heat in My grow box around 80. I am also venting My hood to the room during lights on and so the heater hardly ever comes on. That 3 degrees is the difference between bud rot and no bud rot,also faster growth.
It also drops the RH from 67% to 54% so, no mold out there too


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ouch! Well reacted though, hope you don't get toooo sore from it!


I have some back problems already otherwise it wouldnt have bothered me.
Gotta be a defensive driver, just driving your car safe isnt enough.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 25, 2016)

I like to play around with temps a bit. I find with soil it can get cold easily, where as hydro they usually have pumps and bubblers, which give off heat and keep the roots warm. My aeroponics cloner has to be used in a cool place too keep the water temps low enough. 

I like to go slightly warm, 77-78 in the day, then I will turn the fan up for about 4 hours day and drop it to 70-72 to offload any excess moisture. Sometimes if I'm just feeding plain water, I'll raise the temps even more, but won't make them drink nutes faster than what they want...

We are lucky in the UK to have these nice cool temps. Never need air con!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

No suck luck for me with the cool temps except winter


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> No suck luck for me with the cool temps except winter


COB LED isn't the answer to every problem but it might be for yours.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> COB LED isn't the answer to every problem but it might be for yours.


I'm starting to think that it is the answer to everything tbh  I swear blind I get less deficiencies with white light! The other day I had sad plants, all I did was remove a 2050k 400w hps and replace it with a 4500k crisp white 400w metal halide. Literally within 10 minutes, they were happy again. Wierd! Doesn't matter to me whether it's cob or mh for plant health, just want white light.

It does matter for this though...

I'm getting fucked off with high electric bills and high temps, loud extraction etc, so will invest real soon in cobs. My electric bill for the last 1/4 was £930  Seriously! That was over the summer too! WTF man! Trust me, Npower won't grass you up! I'm always with Npower and always take the piss beyond belief, they never grass me up! lmao

In my 100% led growing days it was never over £350, plus my fans were silent. I'm definitely heading back there!

It was all ok until I went on my quest for greed!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I'm starting to think that it is the answer to everything tbh  I swear blind I get less deficiencies with white light! The other day I had sad plants, all I did was remove a 2050k 400w hps and replace it with a 4500k crisp white 400w metal halide. Literally within 10 minutes, they were happy again. Wierd! Doesn't matter to me whether it's cob or mh for plant health, just want white light.
> 
> It does matter for this though...
> 
> ...


Did you earn more than your expenses?


----------



## Fevs (Nov 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Did you earn more than your expenses?


Yes I did  By loads, but I still feel I can do better with less light and better environment. Interestingly enough I'm 2 months in to the next 1/4, only owe £320 so far, worked it out yesterday. Not too bad for 6 set up's. I have cut back a lot.

Some of my lights have been switching on between midnight and 7am, when it's 1/3 of the day price, well not now, but earlier in the grows. It's made a hell of a difference!

I'm right in a transitional period. Going from all auto's on 24-0 to 1 auto tent on 24-0, low draw ligths in vegging tents and two 12/12 tents. Takes me months to change that, but already have my elite regular females cloned and vegging, whilst others are in flowering.

Growing this many plants takes over my life and puts lots of strain on my mental health. Soon I'll be growing maximum of 4 in each set up. Can't wait! Some will have just 1 plant in. I want to get to know my C'99 mothers. See what feeds they thrive on and that! Then just veg for 7 weeks whilst the other flowers for 7 weeks.

Trouble is with us growers, we always have extra ideas, little side projects, urges to put more tents up


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yes I did  By loads, but I still feel I can do better with less light and better environment. Interestingly enough I'm 2 months in to the next 1/4, only owe £320 so far, worked it out yesterday. Not too bad for 6 set up's. I have cut back a lot.
> 
> Some of my lights have been switching on between midnight and 7am, when it's 1/3 of the day price, well not now, but earlier in the grows. It's made a hell of a difference!
> 
> ...


You're in England?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 25, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have some back problems already otherwise it wouldnt have bothered me.
> Gotta be a defensive driver, just driving your car safe isnt enough.


Yeah actually I'd say 75% of my attention in traffic is not on my own driving but on that of others


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah actually I'd say 75% of my attention in traffic is not on my own driving but on that of others


I'd say that's a good split. I'm the same way, an old habit leftover from my motorcycling days.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'd say that's a good split. I'm the same way, an old habit leftover from my motorcycling days.


Interesting you connect it to motorcycling (and yes, though I don't ride myself, really got to be careful not to get knocked off the road!). Maybe I have it from bicycling, which I did in traffic _before _I began driving cars... Though back then, I was a stereotypically annoying cyclist, riding against all rule and without even checking the traffic  haha!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 25, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yes I did  By loads, but I still feel I can do better with less light and better environment. Interestingly enough I'm 2 months in to the next 1/4, only owe £320 so far, worked it out yesterday. Not too bad for 6 set up's. I have cut back a lot.
> 
> Some of my lights have been switching on between midnight and 7am, when it's 1/3 of the day price, well not now, but earlier in the grows. It's made a hell of a difference!
> 
> ...


Nice cutback! And yeah, night lighting is the way to go if it's cheaper - _aand _you have the coldest hours covered temperaturewise too, so double benefit 

Yeah it's been crazy what you've been doing - small wonder it's been taking over your life! But I imagine your cause helps ride the storm of all those tents and lights getting shifted. And I'm really happy for you that your dual purpose thing with the sales side covering the free meds part is working out so well, tis the reward for lots of hard work!
I told my son about what you're doing today, and he sends big cudos to you! 
And me too!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yes I did  By loads, but I still feel I can do better with less light and better environment. Interestingly enough I'm 2 months in to the next 1/4, only owe £320 so far, worked it out yesterday. Not too bad for 6 set up's. I have cut back a lot.
> 
> Some of my lights have been switching on between midnight and 7am, when it's 1/3 of the day price, well not now, but earlier in the grows. It's made a hell of a difference!
> 
> ...


I'd run as many lights as I possibly could during the low rate hours, even overlapping bloom rooms.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Interesting you connect it to motorcycling (and yes, though I don't ride myself, really got to be careful not to get knocked off the road!). Maybe I have it from bicycling, which I did in traffic _before _I began driving cars... Though back then, I was a stereotypically annoying cyclist, riding against all rule and without even checking the traffic  haha!


Interesting- and logical. After all, no matter whose fault the collision is, the two wheeler always loses.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> That wasn't a crash.. That's are government tentacles probing..Lol..sorry herk, I'm thankful tonight..(drunk)


Yah me too( last night)


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> didn't mean to jump in with that I was stoned Your plants look great though. still watching


please feel free to post what's on your mind I don't get all bowed over people's input if we were all the same life would be meaningless


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> COB LED isn't the answer to every problem but it might be for yours.


I'm really liking the cobs originally I was considering an amare ( chips & cobs) & the ecosunlite but I'm thinking of staying with just cobs as I seen the happiness in my plant with my own eyes immediately after adding the cob led I'm a creature of habit if it's working that frees me up to work on something else that possibly isn't I'm getting real close to having my room dialed in & im also getting ready to order a tent & another cob led so I can hit every 45 days instead of every 90 days it is gonna take me to complete this grow also will have 2 strains instead of 1 outside of the mold this grow is pretty strait-forward by the time it's done I'll have a good idea of how I'm gonna be doing my future grows as well as ideas of stuff I'll be wanting to try here is this mornings pics I'm gonna hang a thermometer in my canopy as the one I'm using sits on the north wall of my shop( coldest) & might not tell actual temperature of my buds


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah actually I'd say 75% of my attention in traffic is not on my own driving but on that of others


I totally agree


ttystikk said:


> I'd say that's a good split. I'm the same way, an old habit leftover from my motorcycling days.


Mototcycles are so dangerous because other drivers dont see you or care that you arent well protected like they are.


ttystikk said:


> COB LED isn't the answer to every problem but it might be for yours.


Yeah my summer temps would be through the roof without my under driver cobs


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

the speed of a well spirited bike is as fascinating as it is deadly I had the pleasure of grabbing a handful of a well tuned hyabusa (Webb cams & a header) a good reminder of my age & reflexes aren't what they used to be & compared to the gsxr it's a heavy machine my off heater cycle temps tend to climb as the day passes but as of now I'm not gonna change it up I hung a thermometer in the canopy which so far is about 4 degrees.f. warmer than the wall I'm really liking the information exchanged here lately thank you everyone this is how riu is supposed to work & the reason I've hung out here for quite a while now


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the speed of a well spirited bike is as fascinating as it is deadly I had the pleasure of grabbing a handful of a well tuned hyabusa (Webb cams & a header) a good reminder of my age & reflexes aren't what they used to be & compared to the gsxr it's a heavy machine my off heater cycle temps tend to climb as the day passes but as of now I'm not gonna change it up I hung a thermometer in the canopy which so far is about 4 degrees.f. warmer than the wall I'm really liking the information exchanged here lately thank you everyone this is how riu is supposed to work & the reason I've hung out here for quite a while nowView attachment 3839075View attachment 3839079


Fuck me you're right about fast bikes and old, slow reflexes. Nevermind vision that's a shadow of its former self.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

looking at some of timbers new stuff simple & produces the goods where it counts my temps are programming I'm a day behind in changing out my nutes so tomorrow I figure out my new feed schedule


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck me you're right about fast bikes and old, slow reflexes. Nevermind vision that's a shadow of its former self.


yeah I'm rolling up on 60 & have crammed enough shit into one lifetime to fill 3 but no longer feel the world is safe for me & a bike but that being said there is plenty of other stuff to do


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I'm rolling up on 60 & have crammed enough shit into one lifetime to fill 3 but no longer feel the world is safe for me & a bike but that being said there is plenty of other stuff to do


I never tried a bike because I was a big drinker, but now that am not I still wouldnt want to put my life in others hands that way.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 26, 2016)

haven't changed out the nutrients yet & I made a paddle to tell me where my best light footprint is so for next grow I can build a larger Scrog as I have none of those high - tech gadgets to measure light so it looks like my next Scrog is gone be 34-x-40 in instead of the 29-x-29 I'm running now & I'll be running 2 plants


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 27, 2016)

looking so nice. I also don't have any fancy light measuring devices, what is that paddle thing and how does it work?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

it's looking like the led is gonna make this Finnish faster than 5 more week flower time I had calculated I'm guesstimateing 3 weeks here


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> looking so nice. I also don't have any fancy light measuring devices, what is that paddle thing and how does it work?


it's just a white piece of paper with a few colors on it taped to a stick & you just move it around under the light starting in the center & move outwards watching for the white & colors to dim you could use a flyswater or back scratcher or anything similar as long as you can see it & figure out where your light coverage starts to fall off I knew when I put the light in I wasn't using it to its full potential


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it's just a white piece of paper with a few colors on it taped to a stick & you just move it around under the light starting in the center & move outwards watching for the white & colors to dim you could use a flyswater or back scratcher or anything similar as long as you can see it & figure out where your light coverage starts to fall off I knew when I put the light in I wasn't using it to its full potential


Makes sense to me, I get yah,


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 27, 2016)

Got to love an early finish, 3 more weeks on those and they will be beasts. May need a few support lines, lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

I could be wrong as I have no prior led experience so I'm learning as I go & I rely heavily on ttystikk as he is pretty sharp she is looking more advanced than I first thought the spray turned the hair brown & she resumed throwing white ones but now they're turning & I haven't sprayed cause no mold returned after adding the second fan also the calyxs are swelling in about 2 weeks I'm gonna pull out the loupe I feel I'm that close


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

You've got weeks left yet mate, be patient!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I could be wrong as I have no prior led experience so I'm learning as I go & I rely heavily on ttystikk as he is pretty sharp she is looking more advanced than I first thought the spray turned the hair brown & she resumed throwing white ones but now they're turning & I haven't sprayed cause no mold returned after adding the second fan also the calyxs are swelling in about 2 weeks I'm gonna pull out the loupe I feel I'm that closeView attachment 3840411


Looking good bro, still using the water farm?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looking good bro, still using the water farm?


still using the water farm & to this day I appreciate your input when I first started out


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> still using the water farm & to this day I appreciate your input when I first started out


No doubt, that's a big plant man you think it's gonna be a pound? I think it is gonna be close


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

I've switched from the gh 3 part to the soul synthetics as the stretch is over & the soul synthetics are more derived from kelp,alfalfa & the like & the additive also from soul synthetic has silica extracted from bamboo as well as cane sugar & molases the N-P-K numbers are lower than gh across the board I fed @ 1150ppm. but I'm not feeling like I over fed I finished the pink panties off with these same nutes & the flavor is really good & I hope the same happens this time


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Colas are filling in nicely


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Colas are filling in nicely


woke up to a helluva mess gonna have to chop my way in boat & quad damage neighbors trees did damage


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow that sucks!!
I hope you and or neighbor are insured for this damage.
Must be stormy over there.
Glad it didnt hit you house


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> woke up to a helluva mess gonna have to chop my way in boat & quad damage neighbors trees did damageView attachment 3841152 View attachment 3841148View attachment 3841151 View attachment 3841149


Whoa, that's terrible! I hope your boat is okay, looks iffy so far. 

It will be your homeowners insurance, most likely. 

Sorry, man. Not the kind of fun you want around the holidays. 

Good to know everyone is ok.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Wow that sucks!!
> I hope you and or neighbor are insured for this damage.
> Must be stormy over there.
> Glad it didnt hit you house


yeah the neighbors house is. A rental & his landlord has insurance that has been a good little boat & so far looks fixable


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the neighbors house is. A rental & his landlord has insurance that has been a good little boat & so far looks fixable


Have you been in contact with owner yet?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Whoa, that's terrible! I hope your boat is okay, looks iffy so far.
> 
> It will be your homeowners insurance, most likely.
> 
> ...


neighbors insurance I believe is gonna cover it probably after a few negotiations I'm sure now back to my grow I chopped my way in & all is well she looks like she is gonna possibly earlier than New Years do you think adding the led could be speeding things along? I'm also gonna have to look at her with another light source instead of just this led


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

People have said up to a week early with led. I havent compared same strains directly.
I also changed growing style when I switched light source


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

I pulled SLH at 8 weeks under cobs, could have gone a few more days, but was basically done. I think thats pretty fast


----------



## InTheSystem (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello mate, still alive. Sorry so illusive been a nightmare lately lol

Plant is looking pukka must say. Such a "different" look to it than the HPS. The buds on mine are great big fat things with less colour to them I would say (sorry shit pic)

 

Yet yours are more compact, colourful and a lot more of them.

How far you away from harvest? I think Im chopping the Cheesus this weekend it literally just gone to done mode tyesterday so im flushing it through (pic is 4 days ago)


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> neighbors insurance I believe is gonna cover it probably after a few negotiations I'm sure now back to my grow I chopped my way in & all is well she looks like she is gonna possibly earlier than New Years do you think adding the led could be speeding things along? I'm also gonna have to look at her with another light source instead of just this ledView attachment 3841281View attachment 3841282 View attachment 3841286View attachment 3841287


No, Sir. That tree falling on your shit is 'an act of God' and if you want compensation your only recourse is your own homeowners policy. 

It fucking happened to ME, just a couple years ago. Fortunately the only casualty was 6' of wood fence.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, Sir. That tree falling on your shit is 'an act of God' and if you want compensation your only recourse is your own homeowners policy.
> 
> It fucking happened to ME, just a couple years ago. Fortunately the only casualty was 6' of wood fence.


does that law hold the same in all states? my homeowners don't want to cover the boat & the house is ( their house) is a rental the fence damaged was theirs the landlord lives out of town I know these insurance people deal with this daily


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow, that tree was pissed when it came down.
It just looked for the path of most resistance.
Thankfully no one was hurt.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 28, 2016)

Just looked at the photo again. Did that thing smash up your kayak's too?
Just wiped out summer vacation too.
That tree was mad...


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Hello mate, still alive. Sorry so illusive been a nightmare lately lol
> 
> Plant is looking pukka must say. Such a "different" look to it than the HPS. The buds on mine are great big fat things with less colour to them I would say (sorry shit pic)
> 
> ...


that strain resembles sour diesel or chemdawg4 she is massive for sure my grow resembles sky walker more by the day you've got some massive buds to say the least


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> does that law hold the same in all states? my homeowners don't want to cover the boat & the house is ( their house) is a rental the fence damaged was theirs the landlord lives out of town I know these insurance people deal with this daily


I'm gonna look heavier into MY homeowners & pay the deductible as there is about $5.000 damage I think what you say might be correct the quad ain't the same either just like everything else this is gonna be a learning experience that is the boat I kept when I moved I sold a cabin boat & an aluminum one as this one is versatile


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> Just looked at the photo again. Did that thing smash up your kayak's too?
> Just wiped out summer vacation too.
> That tree was mad...


the kayaks are safe the quad I think can be patched up that leaves the boat got a crew coming tomorrow to remove the tree then I'll have a better idea I might have to fire up a second grow lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I pulled SLH at 8 weeks under cobs, could have gone a few more days, but was basically done. I think thats pretty fast


some phenos of slh go longer if you buy a 10 pack of slh you might get my fav pheno that gives off golf- ball buds & stays medium height as well as finished @ 8-9 weeks


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> some phenos of slh go longer if you buy a 10 pack of slh you might get my fav pheno that gives off golf- ball buds & stays medium height as well as finished @ 8-9 weeks


Mine from clones.
Mine smells awesome, but taste is mild at best.
Its a strain I plan to buy seeds of though, and might try the Lemon Skunk its used with also


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Mine from clones.
> Mine smells awesome, but taste is mild at best.
> Its a strain I plan to buy seeds of though, and might try the Lemon Skunk its used with also


dna lemon skunk is killer they released the GYO series & they have a lemon skunk x sky walker called lemon walker & it's on my hit list as dna sky walker is good too


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> dna lemon skunk is killer they released the GYO series & they have a lemon skunk x sky walker called lemon walker & it's on my hit list as dna sky walker is good too


I was thinking of the GHS lemon Skunk, but if you think the DNA is better Ill get that one. I havent tried either.

Is the Lemon walker sturdy or lanky structure I wonder?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was thinking of the GHS lemon Skunk, but if you think the DNA is better Ill get that one. I havent tried either.
> 
> Is the Lemon walker sturdy or lanky structure I wonder?


I'm sure because of the sky walker in it she is gonna be lanky sky walker buds are dense & weigh heavy for their size


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm sure because of the sky walker in it she is gonna be lanky sky walker buds are dense & weigh heavy for their size


I was thinking that too.
Never tried Skywalker.
Only smoke what I grow except for free grams here and there from clubs when I buy clones or edibles


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

snuck down tonight for some lights out pics I'm getting some frost that you can't see when the light is on even on the edges of the fan leaves


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

Lights out I can see the extent of the white hairs and think shes gonna fill in lots more soon.
Colas filling in nicely too


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was thinking that too.
> Never tried Skywalker.
> Only smoke what I grow except for free grams here and there from clubs when I buy clones or edibles


yeah I don't get much smoke to try either but I've grown lemon skunk & skywalker both with great results both need to be scrogged


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Lights out I can see the extent of the white hairs and think shes gonna fill in lots more soon.
> Colas filling in nicely too


I'm getting happier by the day


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I don't get much smoke to try either but I've grown lemon skunk & skywalker both with great results both need to be scrogged


Unless I have too much in tent (often) I always scrog these days because tent in short and tiny


horribleherk said:


> I'm getting happier by the day


It was just the spray that turned pistils brown that threw me off. I see all the now growth now.

Is the Lemon Skunk a sativa high?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Unless I have too much in tent (often) I always scrog these days because tent in short and tiny
> 
> It was just the spray that turned pistils brown that threw me off. I see all the now growth now.
> 
> Is the Lemon Skunk a sativa high?


yeah so is the skywalker it is about my favorite to date I have a thread called r-p skywalker round 2 if it hasn't faded into oblivion skywalker was one of my personal all time favorites I looked up my old skywalker thread & it still exist also has pics of some of my other grows including slh 2 liter ( close) pop bottle size its in the first 6 posts I think R-P SKYWALKER round 2


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been preoccupied with the trees I haven't checked my ppm. but my nutrient level is down by close to 2 gallons ( about 7 liters) the weather has been cool so I'm kinda puzzled about the volume she has consumed as my night temp averages 66 degrees f. days it varies depending a lot on ambient temperature 58-68 avg if it's below 60 I turn off the exhaust fan & adjust the speed of the oscillating fan but for the most part my temps are programming after this grow I'm gonna reline the inside of this room & re-set everything in the configuration I'm gonna run for awhile this is the last room I will build the next one is gonna be a tent & possibly one of the timber lights as most tents are 7' tall & the timbere can be ran 12"-18" over the canopy & there is the possibility of another light identical to the one I'm using now as I like it pretty well


----------



## weariedjuggler (Nov 29, 2016)

Ive been following along for a little while now and im gettin stoked for you. since ive switched to cobs ive been getting 1gpw or pretty close to it... im dealin with low temps at one of my locations also so im thinkin about throwin a hps 400w in there just for the winter...problem at that location is that im not running enough lights there anymore to keep the basement temps up...in one of my 3x3 tents ive got a romulan that im hoping will get 240g ish. i cant imgine a pound indoors off one plnt... best of luck!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

weariedjuggler said:


> Ive been following along for a little while now and im gettin stoked for you. since ive switched to cobs ive been getting 1gpw or pretty close to it... im dealin with low temps at one of my locations also so im thinkin about throwin a hps 400w in there just for the winter...problem at that location is that im not running enough lights there anymore to keep the basement temps up...in one of my 3x3 tents ive got a romulan that im hoping will get 240g ish. i cant imgine a pound indoors off one plnt... best of luck!!!


I can, I've pulled two from some of mine. 

Even if his plant doesn't hit a whole one, it's still very nice, frosty, healthy and green thru the finish.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah so is the skywalker it is about my favorite to date I have a thread called r-p skywalker round 2 if it hasn't faded into oblivion skywalker was one of my personal all time favorites I looked up my old skywalker thread & it still exist also has pics of some of my other grows including slh 2 liter ( close) pop bottle size its in the first 6 posts I think R-P SKYWALKER round 2


Ill check it out.


----------



## weariedjuggler (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can, I've pulled two from some of mine.
> 
> Even if his plant doesn't hit a whole one, it's still very nice, frosty, healthy and green thru the finish.


My bad... maybe i sounded like i didnt think it was possible...i def think its possible as ive been seeing your plants for the last couple years  i just have never done it so i dont even know what it would look like in my own space...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

weariedjuggler said:


> My bad... maybe i sounded like i didnt think it was possible...i def think its possible as ive been seeing your plants for the last couple years  i just have never done it so i dont even know what it would look like in my own space...


Big! lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2016)

weariedjuggler said:


> My bad... maybe i sounded like i didnt think it was possible...i def think its possible as ive been seeing your plants for the last couple years  i just have never done it so i dont even know what it would look like in my own space...


yeah I made a pretty bold goal & odds are I'm not gonna pull it off this time & 2 things need improvement one is veg time needs to be longer or I need to add a second plant another strain like big bud or critical mass or something similar but none of those strains interest me quality-wise so I'm gonna keep playing around until I get good harvests of quality product any how welcome aboard !


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I made a pretty bold goal & odds are I'm not gonna pull it off this time & 2 things need improvement one is veg time needs to be longer or I need to add a second plant another strain like big bud or critical mass or something similar but none of those strains interest me quality-wise so I'm gonna keep playing around until I get good harvests of quality product any how welcome aboard !


A lil more veg time, plenty of soil volume, good environment and lots of light. That and some SCRoG training should get you there. 

I've seen guys pull pound plus plants in 3x3 tents under a 600W HPS, it's all about plant management.


----------



## 420Barista (Nov 29, 2016)

try mainlining a 16 manifold plant on each of the 2 next time. that should do it!!!


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 29, 2016)

my kush yield 1 pound for 1ooow but my cheese yield 2 pound for 1000w 
it all about the genetic and the pheno .
I was sure you were getting it


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> my kush yield 1 pound for 1ooow but my cheese yield 2 pound for 1000w
> it all about the genetic and the pheno .
> I was sure you were getting it


buds are still fattening up the stretch has stopped at 4 weeks as the breeder says & she is starting to smell if what the breeder says holds true I've about a month left till harvest


----------



## InTheSystem (Nov 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> buds are still fattening up the stretch has stopped at 4 weeks as the breeder says & she is starting to smell if what the breeder says holds true I've about a month left till harvestView attachment 3842721View attachment 3842722 View attachment 3842723View attachment 3842724


Looks awesome, what are you 2 weeks away?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2016)

InTheSystem said:


> Looks awesome, what are you 2 weeks away?


supposed to have about a month left the buds have just began to swell she is very similar to skywalker I think I undervegged her but this grow is an improvement over my last as far as finish time it would be nice to harvest around x- mas but New Years & a fatter harvest would be better getting in the Christmas spirit about the house


----------



## weariedjuggler (Dec 1, 2016)

Dont chop too early even if you get some early amber...i noticed my cobs give some early amber trichomes but if you wait the yoeld will be better... learned it the semi hard way as its all smoke anyway


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

weariedjuggler said:


> Dont chop too early even if you get some early amber...i noticed my cobs give some early amber trichomes but if you wait the yoeld will be better... learned it the semi hard way as its all smoke anyway


I might have done that with my SLH, because I was afraid of couchlock while on my quest for rocket fuel


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I might have done that with my SLH, because I was afraid of couchlock while on my quest for rocket fuel


Chopping somewhat early is the right move, then.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

One plant (Star Glue), sharing two lights with two other plants, still well in excess of a pound;


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One plant (Star Glue), sharing two lights with two other plants, still well in excess of a pound;
> View attachment 3843264


that a vertical grow ?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One plant (Star Glue), sharing two lights with two other plants, still well in excess of a pound;
> View attachment 3843264


Do you remember how much in excess? 
To get an idea of what portion of that would be what a pound looks like on-plant


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> that a vertical grow ?


yeah but basically to get a comparison for Herk you'd just need to flip it sideways - and see whether his plant looks similar in the end


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One plant (Star Glue), sharing two lights with two other plants, still well in excess of a pound;
> View attachment 3843264


majestic is what comes to mind, and you're saying she's just a princess!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Do you remember how much in excess?
> To get an idea of what portion of that would be what a pound looks like on-plant


I'll let you know when she's done curing.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> majestic is what comes to mind, and you're saying she's just a princess!


Thank you. I'm still in awe of what our plant is capable of.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One plant (Star Glue), sharing two lights with two other plants, still well in excess of a pound;
> View attachment 3843264


is star glue a stardawg-x- gg #4 cross of some kind? I have a loupe magnifier but it's still a bit early for that & the stretch stopped about a week ago & my buds are swelling a little each day my I- pad don't pick up the detail the naked eye does & just as I applied what I learned last grow on this one my mind is gearing up for the next one but no matter what I do I'm leaning somewhat in the quality over quantity direction that being said the best of both would be nice meanwhile I'm happy now


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

weariedjuggler said:


> Dont chop too early even if you get some early amber...i noticed my cobs give some early amber trichomes but if you wait the yoeld will be better... learned it the semi hard way as its all smoke anyway


this is my first cob grow & the water farm is kinda new too so no matter my past experiences which I've had to un-learn a lot of I'm a newbie all over again fortunate to get all the input I've been getting thanks!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> is star glue a stardawg-x- gg #4 cross of some kind? I have a loupe magnifier but it's still a bit early for that & the stretch stopped about a week ago & my buds are swelling a little each day my I- pad don't pick up the detail the naked eye does & just as I applied what I learned last grow on this one my mind is gearing up for the next one but no matter what I do I'm leaning somewhat in the quality over quantity direction that being said the best of both would be nice meanwhile I'm happy now View attachment 3843320


Yes that's exactly what it is. 

I'm of the opinion that quality and quantity need not be mutually exclusive endeavors- but it is harder.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I might have done that with my SLH, because I was afraid of couchlock while on my quest for rocket fuel


I have if I remember correctly 4 slh grows & a friend still growing it to this day I even pollinated her with sannies jackberry at one point for an off the shelf feminized strain there is good to be had I just ran with it to the point we all got tired of it


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I have if I remember correctly 4 slh grows & a friend still growing it to this day I even pollinated her with sannies jackberry at one point for an off the shelf feminized strain there is good to be had I just ran with it to the point we all got tired of it


Lol it happens!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes that's exactly what it is.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that quality and quantity need not be mutually exclusive endeavors- but it is harder.


you're exactly right & it's a never ending quest I have stardawg babies now so your plant should be chemdawg dominant with a hint of the sour' in there my headband shows none of her sour' d lineage she is og all the way the 707 headband I had before truly was both strains right up the middle 50/50 where the one I have now is more like the sour' d is nonexistent


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yeah but basically to get a comparison for Herk you'd just need to flip it sideways - and see whether his plant looks similar in the end


hey calli top of the day to you!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey calli top of the day to you!


Actually it's goodnight time for me 
Your plant is coming along great, a joy to watch along!


----------



## weariedjuggler (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Chopping somewhat early is the right move, then.


Agreed wholeheartedly  its all about our achieving our own goals in this hobby. 



horribleherk said:


> this is my first cob grow & the water farm is kinda new too so no matter my past experiences which I've had to un-learn a lot of I'm a newbie all over again fortunate to get all the input I've been getting thanks!


 its pretty amazing that you still have 4 weeks to go. my romulan is a little over 3 weeks in and she still doesnt have any calyxes swelling yet.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

weariedjuggler said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly  its all about our achieving our own goals in this hobby.
> 
> its pretty amazing that you still have 4 weeks to go. my romulan is a little over 3 weeks in and she still doesnt have any calyxes swelling yet.


my calyxs just started to swell she liked changed up overnight


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

@ttystikk all that from a 5 gallon bucket of soil?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> my calyxs just started to swell she liked changed up overnight View attachment 3843365View attachment 3843366


Filling in more and more!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I have if I remember correctly 4 slh grows & a friend still growing it to this day I even pollinated her with sannies jackberry at one point for an off the shelf feminized strain there is good to be had I just ran with it to the point we all got tired of it


I got tired of my DJ's Grape Krush but now wish I had her back (been 5 yrs)


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I got tired of my DJ's Grape Krush but now wish I had her back (been 5 yrs)


Midnight farms has Tahoe cure it's Tahoe og-x-gage green grape stomper rcp carries their stuff & if I was there & ran into it it would be coming home with me


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Midnight farms has Tahoe cure it's Tahoe og-x-gage green grape stomper rcp carries their stuff & if I was there & ran into it it would be coming home with me


Ill look into that one
I grew a Tahoe OG run and it had no taste, I think maybe a bad pheno.
Havent tried any Tahoe since so dont know what the potential is.
Heard about Grape Stomper a few times and always sounded good


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> @ttystikk all that from a 5 gallon bucket of soil?


Tupur Royal Gold, yeah. No one is more amazed than I am!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Tupur Royal Gold, yeah. No one is more amazed than I am!


I dont think I ever beat an oz a gallon in soil.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont think I ever beat an oz a gallon in soil.


I'm feeding a complete hydroponic mix in the water.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Coco or soil etc..?


----------



## wsntme (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Coco or soil etc..?


" Tupur Royal Gold"


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> my calyxs just started to swell she liked changed up overnight View attachment 3843365View attachment 3843366


Ah it's so cool when they do those visible quantum leaps!
Is she still feeding & drinking as much as when she got into that growth spurt?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah it's so cool when they do those visible quantum leaps!
> Is she still feeding & drinking as much as when she got into that growth spurt?


no the nutrient uptake seems to be dropping off to about 130 ppm in about 3 days


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> no the nutrient uptake seems to be dropping off to about 130 ppm in about 3 days


Ah awesome, that confirms what I observed on my last grow too. 
That's one thing I love about watching you guys do DWC, so much I can learn as regards the different developmental stages and their respective needs!
Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah awesome, that confirms what I observed on my last grow too.
> That's one thing I love about watching you guys do DWC, so much I can learn as regards the different developmental stages and their respective needs!
> Cheers!


I'm going back to general hydro 3 part nutrients as I'm having a really hard time keeping my ph. below 7 I might be getting some sort of lock- out due to ph. being high the gh nutes kept the ph. right for about 10 days without adjusting & that's what I'm going back to


----------



## ItalianMike (Dec 2, 2016)

Looking good Herc!

So would you say there is about a 4x1 area just in front of the camera that you are not using?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

I used GH 3part also, but I only used the 2 parts (Lucas Formula) and It did great for me, with minimal additives.
I used Micro and Bloom only, never bought the Green liquid grow. Later I went to Powdered Maxi grow and saved more money, them went to Jacks Professional

Jacks Prof 77010 General Purpose Fertilizer, 20-20-20
and
Jacks Prof 77160 Blossom Booster 10-30-20

Powdered so gotta dissolve but great fertilizer and did this outdoor


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Do you remember how much in excess?
> To get an idea of what portion of that would be what a pound looks like on-plant


I'll let you know when she's cured!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont think I ever beat an oz a gallon in soil.


It's looking like about 24 zips, give or take. That's knocking on the door of five ounces per gallon of substrate.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's looking like about 24 zips, give or take. That's knocking on the door of five ounces per gallon of substrate.


Haha amazing!
So one growing pound looks like 2/3s of that vertical canopy - great to get a bit of a visual 

I've just begun seeing people relativate yield to substrate mass, not sure how useful that is if you're not in a water-only situation though? Clearly, if the plant is being fed (well) directly, root mass doesn't need to be so expansive...
But it does sound killer lol
I just pulled a pretty good 8oz off a 77day auto grow, but it's only 1oz/gallon


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha amazing!
> So one growing pound looks like 2/3s of that vertical canopy - great to get a bit of a visual
> 
> I've just begun seeing people relativate yield to substrate mass, not sure how useful that is if you're not in a water-only situation though? Clearly, if the plant is being fed (well) directly, root mass doesn't need to be so expansive...
> ...


I'm still switching to ten gallon tubs, and very likely SIPS.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still switching to ten gallon tubs, and very likely SIPS.


wait a sec, arent you doing SIPs already? 
uhoh lol I think I'm looking into too many gardens at the mo


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> wait a sec, arent you doing SIPs already?
> uhoh lol I think I'm looking into too many gardens at the mo


I started with RDWC, then went to Tupur in 5 gallon buckets. After disappointing results- only 20-25 zips per bucket, lol- I'm going to larger tubs. Haven't installed the SIPS part yet, but that's on the cards soon.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

ItalianMike said:


> Looking good Herc!
> 
> So would you say there is about a 4x1 area just in front of the camera that you are not using?


there is right now about 1ft up front & about 5 in in the back when I built the Scrog I had a 400w hps & this Scrog 29x29 was a tiny bit too large & the outer buds didn't get enough light but after adding the it was easy to see this light is capable of much more I believe Johnsons claim it will flower a 3x4 area I changed lights in the middle of the grow so next grow I'll use this light to its capacity my first move is a larger Scrog & then finishing up my room but for now I've got this to flower and then I've got nutrients to figure out I think the next grow is gonna be on this thread too & by the end of this grow I'll have an in- depth idea of the performance of this light but so far I really like it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I started with RDWC, then went to Tupur in 5 gallon buckets. After disappointing results- only 20-25 zips per bucket, lol- I'm going to larger tubs. Haven't installed the SIPS part yet, but that's on the cards soon.


Tupur is basically inert coco?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Tupur is basically inert coco?


Coco, perlite, composted wood chips for buffering and rock dust.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Coco, perlite, composted wood chips for buffering and rock dust.


is there any minerals to be released from the rock dust ? & I would imagine not all composted wood is created equal as well I know not all coco is the same when I did coco the botanicare was my favorite I tried some from roots organic & didn't like it either I also preferred to add my own cal-mg -vs- the coco that now has it in it


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

after getting my ph. stable at 6 she is back to consuming nutrients & in spite of cooler temps she requires a 2-1/2 gal top off about every 3 days she is ripening faster on the top stuff & although I don't like removing growth I thinned out quite a bit of the lower stuff as I think the led promotes sweating in the leaves which in turn promotes mold development which I'm holding at bay on the bottom growth I'm close enough to harvest I'm gonna pull this off but I'm gonna switch strains probably to chemdawg4 for the next grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I used GH 3part also, but I only used the 2 parts (Lucas Formula) and It did great for me, with minimal additives.
> I used Micro and Bloom only, never bought the Green liquid grow. Later I went to Powdered Maxi grow and saved more money, them went to Jacks Professional
> 
> Jacks Prof 77010 General Purpose Fertilizer, 20-20-20
> ...


Look at that bastard, proper donkey schlong!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> after getting my ph. stable at 6 she is back to consuming nutrients & in spite of cooler temps she requires a 2-1/2 gal top off about every 3 days she is ripening faster on the top stuff & although I don't like removing growth I thinned out quite a bit of the lower stuff as I think the led promotes sweating in the leaves which in turn promotes mold development which I'm holding at bay on the bottom growth I'm close enough to harvest I'm gonna pull this off but I'm gonna switch strains probably to chemdawg4 for the next grow View attachment 3844867View attachment 3844868 View attachment 3844869View attachment 3844871


Not seen her for a while Herk, she's deffo fattening up!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I used GH 3part also, but I only used the 2 parts (Lucas Formula) and It did great for me, with minimal additives.
> I used Micro and Bloom only, never bought the Green liquid grow. Later I went to Powdered Maxi grow and saved more money, them went to Jacks Professional
> 
> Jacks Prof 77010 General Purpose Fertilizer, 20-20-20
> ...


I bet you could do a whole grow on jacks blossom booster 10-30-20 I've never ran into jacks yet but have used the maxi with good results when I exhaust my flora series nutes I'm going back to the maxi series nutes


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I bet you could do a whole grow on jacks blossom booster 10-30-20 I've never ran into jacks yet but have used the maxi with good results when I exhaust my flora series nutes I'm going back to the maxi series nutes


You'd get better results with Jacks 20-20-20


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

Agreed the 1-3-2 wouldnt keep em green in veg
I start blending from veg formula to flower when I see initial flowers and stretch slows, then eventually go to fade to just bloom when they are ready.
Otherwise they get too leafy, but I use it outdoors.
Just organic these days indoors


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 4, 2016)

everything is programming I'm keeping the mold at bay & the race is on to get this finished getting ready to go get babies for my next grow so far I think this light was a good choice & because this started out as a hps grow I'm not using the light to its potential & the yield will pick up with either a og cross or a sativa dominant hybrid I'm looking at blue dream,strawberry/banana & chemdawg4 to name a few & I'll be doing 2 plants in the water farms & the cx-6 will be used from the start to the finish I believe in this little light to the point when I get this dialed in I'm gonna get another one also working with a friend that bought viper spectras that burn about 540w.& don't perform nothing like the cx-6 he wants 2 of these or possibly cx-9 when I get another light I'll order a tent as well


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 4, 2016)

@horribleherk 

Looking great thus far. Glad to hear you are enjoying the light. I'm here if you need anything just hit me up


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 5, 2016)

Stephenj37826 said:


> @horribleherk
> 
> Looking great thus far. Glad to hear you are enjoying the light. I'm here if you need anything just hit me up


my main goal right now is a larger Scrog I'm wanting to make the new one 34-x-40 I don't have any meters & doubt if I could use one correct any way but prefer to do the hands approach I've noticed some of the technical discussions get really heated & to be honest when I read a lot of that stuff I'm in over my head I bought this light at ledgrowlights.com & for the same price as an amare se-250 which in my opinion had less to offer for dollar spent same for the California light works ss-440 which cost more so that leaves us with strait cobs & my method of testing is to throw it in there & see if it works


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 5, 2016)

@horribleherk

and i see no doubt that cobs works just fine.


----------



## weariedjuggler (Dec 5, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> everything is programming I'm keeping the mold at bay & the race is on to get this finished getting ready to go get babies for my next grow so far I think this light was a good choice & because this started out as a hps grow I'm not using the light to its potential & the yield will pick up with either a og cross or a sativa dominant hybrid I'm looking at blue dream,strawberry/banana & chemdawg4 to name a few & I'll be doing 2 plants in the water farms & the cx-6 will be used from the start to the finish I believe in this little light to the point when I get this dialed in I'm gonna get another one also working with a friend that bought viper spectras that burn about 540w.& don't perform nothing like the cx-6 he wants 2 of these or possibly cx-9 when I get another light I'll order a tent as wellView attachment 3845506View attachment 3845507 View attachment 3845508View attachment 3845509


Sexy!


----------



## ItalianMike (Dec 6, 2016)

Hows the frost Herc? Hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 6, 2016)

ItalianMike said:


> Hows the frost Herc? Hard to tell in the pics.


my I-pad doesn't have a flash & the frost is setting in I tried different lights but I'm just not picking up the frost these pics were taken with a drop light


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 6, 2016)

dark heart nursery's info says I have 25 days left some of my limbs are starting to sag & that's a sign she is putting on some weight she pulls about 1/2 gal. Of liquid a day but is feeding light about 320 ppm. all week & as I've said I'm going back to the gh 3-part nutes as they've given me the best results overall


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 6, 2016)

got her fed tonight & switched back to gh 3-part as I think it works better than the soul synthetics I fed @ph 6.1 & ppm. of 920 I'll check in 48 hrs & see what I've got but over the last week or so she has only consumed 320 ppm. which may be normal this is definitely a og type plant she shows none of her sour diesel ancestry she is not gonna be a keeper strain quality wise she is good but the mold & her structure mainly the small size of the buds are working against me


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 7, 2016)

had to leave early this morning & returned to my res. down a gallon I topped off & I have to let that circulate before I can get an accurate reading not much change that can be seen in the pics but she seems to be filling in


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 8, 2016)

the end is near she is pulling an average of 1/2 gal. from the res. a day & averaging so far 60ppm. daily she is slowly swelling the buds starting high on the canopy & working her way to the lower stuff a lot of which I should of pruned off but in spite of my constant grumbling she is really shaping up when you rub her she smells of lemon pine-sol this weekend I'm gonna pull out the loupe I like clear/cloudy on some strains & sometimes cloudy with a touch of amber


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 9, 2016)

too cold out in the shop babies are seriously lagging I mixed them their own food & 4m/l cal mag the headband is a mold magnet as the babies have it too so I sprayed them & sat them in a dark place until dry stardawg in the same location didn't mold I haven't altogether ruled out a second headband grow but not likely & if I had 2 extra stardawg babies that would be my next grow


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 9, 2016)

my girlfriend won't let me put them nere my bed she will be jelous lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm gonna chop in a week she is about done & so far I've been fortunate enough to keep the mold at bay but if it gets up into the bud growth I'm through there is no fixing it so the old saying "a bird in hand is better than a bird in the bush" comes to mind


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> my girlfriend won't let me put them nere my bed she will be jelous lol.


they're in the spare bedroom I have to sneak off in the middle of the night to visit them


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

chop time is near at hand haven't decided if I'm gonna flush or not


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> they're in the spare bedroom I have to sneak off in the middle of the night to visit them


Just put out for the GF first. Less chance of spooge on the nugs that way, too.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

I hope you get near or break the pound goal!


----------



## ItalianMike (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks great Herc. Def add some volume.

Any guestimates on final yield before you pull it Herc?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

ItalianMike said:


> Looks great Herc. Def add some volume.
> 
> Any guestimates on final yield before you pull it Herc?


'Bout a pound. 

You didn't seriously expect me to say anything else, did you?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

to be honest with everyone I see about 6 zips as she is really leaning to the og side but I could get surprised & I was planning on letting her go until New Years but the mold issue has me spooked I won't smoke mold contaminated bud & wouldn't expose anyone else either I had a friend loose a good grow as he couldn't stop it & it reached the buds


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hope you get near or break the pound goal!


I would be happy with 1/2 that but undaunted I'm going right back in with either gg#4 or chemdawg4 I'm gonna order some seeds of some sort of og cross as this cut too og dominant to get the yield I'm wanting that being said I'm not wanting a big bud/critical mass type product that gives you bushels of stuff that isn't fit to smoke


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 10, 2016)

I have 2 Skywalker OG kush from Oregon elite seeds I'm still testing them they look more tight then my kush 
2 week in 12/12 she suppose to yield good ! and still kushy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I would be happy with 1/2 that but undaunted I'm going right back in with either gg#4 or chemdawg4 I'm gonna order some seeds of some sort of og cross as this cut too og dominant to get the yield I'm wanting that being said I'm not wanting a big bud/critical mass type product that gives you bushels of stuff that isn't fit to smoke


I agree about big yields of mediocre or crappy bud. Sannies Jack yielded loads, but I hate it.

I still wonder how much difference with a higher average temperature you would get.

Ill never smoke moldy bud, I got pneumonia that way yrs ago.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> I have 2 Skywalker OG kush from Oregon elite seeds I'm still testing them they look more tight then my kush
> 2 week in 12/12 she suppose to yield good ! and still kushy


I did 3 grows of r-p skywalker it is similar to this headband except for the mold they crossed it with lemon skunk & it's called lemon walker I'm gonna order either that ,kandy kush or something from hso like blueberry headband if I knew I could control the mold I would have no problem giving this strain another round it is good & I can definitely get more yield with a larger Scrog & 2 plants as right now I'm wasting some of my lights foot print for only 340watts I'm pretty happy with this lights performance & there is more to be had I just need to tap into it


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 10, 2016)

This Star Glue will be between 20-24 zips;


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This Star Glue will be between 20-24 zips;
> View attachment 3850578


what a monster is that the plant you fed the hydro nutes to? kinda like dtw? that's a lot for the volume of roots you've got soon I'll have both of those strains just not combined I'm gonna try to get gg#4 clones tomorrow for my next grow & in second place is chemdawg4 gonna give the og stuff a break this round


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> what a monster is that the plant you fed the hydro nutes to? kinda like dtw? that's a lot for the volume of roots you've got soon I'll have both of those strains just not combined I'm gonna try to get gg#4 clones tomorrow for my next grow & in second place is chemdawg4 gonna give the og stuff a break this round


Might have better luck getting the clones Thursday?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Might have better luck getting the clones Thursday?


I know Thursday is the day dark heart makes their drop ill call first


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2016)

this is a classic case of "I need patience and I need it now!" this is obviously a strain that saves the best for last she is still consuming about 1-qt of liquid a day & the buds are still swelling & the mold has stopped in its tracks I'm thinking I'm gonna add a fan & hook up a second waterfarm,add the larger screen headband is going another round I know that's a 180 degree turn but I believe there is much more to be had & the lemon heads-pinesol smell is really coming on I think chopping now would be a mistake


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I agree about big yields of mediocre or crappy bud. Sannies Jack yielded loads, but I hate it.
> 
> I still wonder how much difference with a higher average temperature you would get.
> 
> Ill never smoke moldy bud, I got pneumonia that way yrs ago.


I had the same experience with female seeds ww-x-bb just wasn't a good experience for me sannies killing fields hung in there for awhile & looked beautiful but just wasn't all that sannies is wonderful to order from but these days I prefer to get my stuff closer to home any way you look at it mold is bad shit as is fungicide &insecticide my grows are small & ill go the extra mile for the certified organic safe stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2016)

the lower stuff is starting to fatten up as well & I now have 5 stardawg babies but I'm gonna ship them off to a friend who has been shut down because he lives in sanjoaquin co. where up until this month has had a ban on growing I have the option of babies at a later date here is my headband babies since I brought them into the house they're doing considerably better this bud is about 8" down in the canopy so the pruning helped get some light penetrating on the lower stuff too


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Killings Fields was a strain I always wanted to grow (so many great sounding ones out there!!) Sorry it wasnt good for you, but keeps me from wasting my time with her.
What was wrong, was it the taste?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Killings Fields was a strain I always wanted to grow (so many great sounding ones out there!!) Sorry it wasnt good for you, but keeps me from wasting my time with her.
> What was wrong, was it the taste?


bag appeal was a 10 dark purp almost black good sparkle it was lacking in both smell& flavor as well as potency


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> bag appeal was a 10 dark purp almost black good sparkle it was lacking in both smell& flavor as well as potency


Did you run more than one seed? Ive read some good things, but you have to take reivews from strangers with a grain of salt.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Did you run more than one seed? Ive read some good things, but you have to take reivews from strangers with a grain of salt.


I can't remember how many seeds I started out with 5 or 10 but I did a few grows of it as well as jackberry & I had 2 freebies of lady cane which gave huge buds potency & flavor lacked in all 3 not a one failed to pop though I've read a lot about sugar punch & herijuana too but there is so much here in the states these days the Netherlands just isn't generating the quality it takes to get me by


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I can't remember how many seeds I started out with 5 or 10 but I did a few grows of it as well as jackberry & I had 2 freebies of lady cane which gave huge buds potency & flavor lacked in all 3 not a one failed to pop though I've read a lot about sugar punch & herijuana too but there is so much here in the states these days the Netherlands just isn't generating the quality it takes to get me by


I followed a journal of sugar punch and the dude was in love with it. Said super strong and great taste, and I saw the yields in his threads. That was why I looked to Sannies and ended up with the Jack becuase I want that haze high, but want FLAVOR.
Now the listing For Sannies Jack doesnt say fruity flavor, but haze taste or something....


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm a sucker for og flavor & this has it also wanted bigger buds for my pic so I did the next best thing I got a smaller can lol chopped a sample from the lower growth trichs are still clear but I'm sure the story is different up on top I'm still smoking the pink panties from last harvest the wife loves it but I'm not too happy with the potency or the high just not enough giggle in it for me I can already tell this is gonna do better the hairs are turning from brown to brick red as she matures & my mugs are pretty dense as soon as I harvest I'm gonna start a few mods to my room in the direction of mold prevention I'm gonna overcome this if I can as I have another mold prone strain I'm wanting to try my thoughts are instead of avoiding this I need to figure it out I'm gonna keep the next grow here as well although the title won't be correct as I'll have 2 plants instead of the single plant I have now


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm a sucker for og flavor & this has it also wanted bigger buds for my pic so I did the next best thing I got a smaller can lol chopped a sample from the lower growth trichs are still clear but I'm sure the story is different up on top I'm still smoking the pink panties from last harvest the wife loves it but I'm not too happy with the potency or the high just not enough giggle in it for me I can already tell this is gonna do better the hairs are turning from brown to brick red as she matures & my mugs are pretty dense as soon as I harvest I'm gonna start a few mods to my room in the direction of mold prevention I'm gonna overcome this if I can as I have another mold prone strain I'm wanting to try my thoughts are instead of avoiding this I need to figure it out I'm gonna keep the next grow here as well although the title won't be correct as I'll have 2 plants instead of the single plant I have nowView attachment 3851552View attachment 3851558View attachment 3851559View attachment 3851564View attachment 3851568


MY SD had buds that size and was a small plant in 3g cloth pot. I was expecting a half oz, but it was 2 oz. It was pretty dense I guess. I was surprised.


----------



## ItalianMike (Dec 12, 2016)

Yall got me scared with these skimpy yields, yikes. Considering I now own the same light as Herc lol.

I think if all I can do is 2oz off one plant I will consider the grow a total failure/waste.

I'm stunned, based on Hercs pics, if he can't get 6oz Im sending this sucker back asap. Thats not growers lack of talent thats no light power imo.

Kinda scary considering Herc probably owns the only Johnson c6 grow journal on the planet. Rooting for you buddy.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

most of my focus/pics have been on the top of the canopy but 8" to 12" down there is a lot of nugs that's tight to the main stem that are considerably larger & denser than popcorn & it's starting to ripen up you've gotta remember this was vegged under hps I'm thinking if I veg under the led this is gonna get even tighter also these are gonna require almost no manicure them small dense nugs like that add up when they hit the tray


----------



## ItalianMike (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice Herc. Yeah these pics tellaa different story. How much topping would you say you did?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

ItalianMike said:


> Very nice Herc. Yeah these pics tellaa different story. How much topping would you say you did?


at one point I had 8 branches but this strain is really branchy & started a lot of limbs on its own hard to believe it's only one plant my main problem right now is that my light is capable of running a 36 x 42 Scrog instead of this 29x29 I made for my 400 hps. there is more to be had & this next grow is gonna tap into it in the next 2weeks or so it's all gonna come together I'm accumulating things now 2 babies 2 waterfarms ,the remote res & all the plumbing is here so as soon as I chop I can put it all together 2 days tops & the other grow will kick off while this one is drying then we will see what I've got here probably in the neighborhood of 8 zips unless I'm wrong


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

the main thing that makes me happy is my power bill since getting the led for nov. it was just under $100.00 $83 of that was electric I live in a 1500sq.ft. 3 bed 2 bath house & im using my wood burning fireplace insert for heat


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the main thing that makes me happy is my power bill since getting the led for nov. it was just under $100.00 $83 of that was electric I live in a 1500sq.ft. 3 bed 2 bath house & im using my wood burning fireplace insert for heat


I think my tent draws about $20/month electric at 376 watts draw and I get more bud than when I used 600 and even 1k hps, which put me in to a higher usage bracket and made power more per kw/h


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think my tent draws about $20/month electric at 376 watts draw and I get more bud than when I used 600 and even 1k hps, which put me in to a higher usage bracket and made power more per kw/h


yeah at one time I ran a 600&a1000 like you said it puts you in a higher usage tier I think I have room to run one more light like what I have now I'm wanting to get this one hitting on all 8 then duplicate it if I had it to do all over I would went with a little larger light the timber 400w with the vero 29 cobs catches my fancy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah at one time I ran a 600&a1000 like you said it puts you in a higher usage tier I think I have room to run one more light like what I have now I'm wanting to get this one hitting on all 8 then duplicate it if I had it to do all over I would went with a little larger light the timber 400w with the vero 29 cobs catches my fancy


I have too many plants because it seems all my seeds ended up as girls, and I bought clones thinking I wouldnt have enough, and just plain got carried away!
So 11 plants and a 2x4 tent.
Another 2x4 will be here soon and now Ill need more light. Time to build another one, but budget is low, and so the debate cheap cobs (CMX22) or efficient cobs (72v Vero gen7)
My Dogs just started getting huge and are trying to take the whole tent on their own.
I wish I could throw some of these outside.

At one time I was running (2) 600s and (1-2) 1000s. The elec bill was of the charts with the needed ac to cool it down. I have better buds now and more than double the bud per watt.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have too many plants because it seems all my seeds ended up as girls, and I bought clones thinking I wouldnt have enough, and just plain got carried away!
> So 11 plants and a 2x4 tent.
> Another 2x4 will be here soon and now Ill need more light. Time to build another one, but budget is low, and so the debate cheap cobs (CMX22) or efficient cobs (72v Vero gen7)
> My Dogs just started getting huge and are trying to take the whole tent on their own.
> ...


I hear you & if I'm gonna run leds I need to study up on them because I want my next one to be my best & then I'm gonna stop as I'll have pretty much what I'm wanting & summer when I run ac I'll move one grow outdoors until fall


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I hear you & if I'm gonna run leds I need to study up on them because I want my next one to be my best & then I'm gonna stop as I'll have pretty much what I'm wanting & summer when I run ac I'll move one grow outdoors until fall


I really want to move so that I can grow outside, there are other reasons also for the needed move.

Outdoors is great except for the extra pest potential and weather issues, but I figure anything you get from outside is good since almost free to grow it.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I really want to move so that I can grow outside, there are other reasons also for the needed move.
> 
> Outdoors is great except for the extra pest potential and weather issues, but I figure anything you get from outside is good since almost free to grow it.


yeah the 2 legged pest is my main concern when I lived in Stockton every Holliday at about midnight I used to empty a clip in the backyard but it's too quiet here to send out that kind of message


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the 2 legged pest is my main concern when I lived in Stockton every Holliday at about midnight I used to empty a clip in the backyard but it's too quiet here to send out that kind of message


I did one dwc plant on my patio last summer amongst my tomatoes people walked by daily it blended in that good


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

she is looking about done I'm gonna go a few more days to plump up the bottom stuff but it's turning as well what I'm gonna get is anyone's guess I have 2 headbands ready to go back in as well as 2 stardawgs just waiting to do a more in -depth look at the headband


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the 2 legged pest is my main concern when I lived in Stockton every Holliday at about midnight I used to empty a clip in the backyard but it's too quiet here to send out that kind of message


Yeah this yrs outdoor was at a friends house and the 2 legged bandits came in a swarm of 4 and took it all


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> she is looking about done I'm gonna go a few more days to plump up the bottom stuff but it's turning as well what I'm gonna get is anyone's guess I have 2 headbands ready to go back in as well as 2 stardawgs just waiting to do a more in -depth look at the headband View attachment 3853590View attachment 3853591 View attachment 3853592View attachment 3853593


Looks about done, and I think it will get a decent weight


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah this yrs outdoor was at a friends house and the 2 legged bandits came in a swarm of 4 and took it all


sorry to hear that it's been going on up here too last year I guess they tried to jack a guys outdoor & it ended up 12 ga. pump vs intruders 3 down 2 dead & they charged the guy in the deaths he still sits in jail awaiting trial so in the end he didn't win either I hope the jury lets him go home soon you put in all the work & they want to steal your shit it ain't fair can't say I would of handled it any different


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks about done, and I think it will get a decent weight


you know I'm not real knowledgeable in led lighting but I did a little comparison in my light & the timber 400 w. vero 29 4-cob my light has a ppfd of 722 @3x3 &a a 340 w. Power draw at the plug so not being sharp in math either started counting fingers the timber draws 400w. at the plug I figure a 15% increase in power consumption now the ppfd for the timber @ 3x3 is 1100 now using the s.w.a.g.(scientific wildass guess) method is about 40% increase in light output correct me if I'm wrong but it's looking like a win win situation


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks about done, and I think it will get a decent weight


yeah its getting better


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 14, 2016)

My guess 286 grams lol doesn't look huge but a lil bigger than my average plant at 4 a light which is like a half lb. I'd bet over half under 3/4


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah its getting better


update...she has about 2 weeks ta go


her sister didn't really strech but they're like softball sized


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> sorry to hear that it's been going on up here too last year I guess they tried to jack a guys outdoor & it ended up 12 ga. pump vs intruders 3 down 2 dead & they charged the guy in the deaths he still sits in jail awaiting trial so in the end he didn't win either I hope the jury lets him go home soon you put in all the work & they want to steal your shit it ain't fair can't say I would of handled it any different


I have to say Im glad I wssnt there when they jacked it, because I have been to jail for assault for attacking car jackers. I dont have a gun anymore because I WILL shoot (and have but missed) and dont want to go to jail.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> you know I'm not real knowledgeable in led lighting but I did a little comparison in my light & the timber 400 w. vero 29 4-cob my light has a ppfd of 722 @3x3 &a a 340 w. Power draw at the plug so not being sharp in math either started counting fingers the timber draws 400w. at the plug I figure a 15% increase in power consumption now the ppfd for the timber @ 3x3 is 1100 now using the s.w.a.g.(scientific wildass guess) method is about 40% increase in light output correct me if I'm wrong but it's looking like a win win situation


I forgot how to measure ppfd. I wonder what mine is? I run 12 cobs in a 2x4ft space at 800ma when dimmed to 376 watts which is where I have had them


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> update...she has about 2 weeks ta goView attachment 3853719
> 
> 
> her sister didn't really strech but they're like softball sizedView attachment 3853720


that has came a long ways since the last pic


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have to say Im glad I wssnt there when they jacked it, because I have been to jail for assault for attacking car jackers. I dont have a gun anymore because I WILL shoot (and have but missed) and dont want to go to jail.


yeah I'm in the same boat you are


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> My guess 286 grams lol doesn't look huge but a lil bigger than my average plant at 4 a light which is like a half lb. I'd bet over half under 3/4


that would make me happy as the quality is up to par I'm gonna veg this time with the led as well


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that would make me happy as the quality is up to par I'm gonna veg this time with the led as well


Ya no she don't look bad at all still got some to go and she's a banger lol


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2016)

tonight I'm gonna chop rainy weather has set in & im gonna have to dry it inside my living room as the humidity out in the shop is too high today is 55 days since the flip I could go another 5 days but I like my trichs about where they are clear / cloudy next grow I will try to go a bit longer I want it dried &bout of my living room before x-mas


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2016)

I think she got about 50% bigger around than was 2-3 weeks ago.
Hopefully 10 days is long enough to dry. 
I hung my last run as whole plants over a month ago and they too over 2 weeks to dry


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 15, 2016)

yeah I brought her in the house as it's stormin to beat hell out right now


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 16, 2016)

Seems like you flushed a lot. Did you develope a flushing schedule? If so what worked for you?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 16, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Seems like you flushed a lot. Did you develope a flushing schedule? If so what worked for you?


I flushed a lot early in the grow when I didn't have the reservoir hooked up & after the plant took off I quit flushing I would drain everything &flush 24 hrs before feeding


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 16, 2016)

it looks like it was helping. I'm about to setup a 5 gallon ebb n flo bucket system with Hydroton and debating on how often to flush.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 17, 2016)

while I'm waiting for this to dry I've got a few chores to do in the room I've got my next babies they're called double dream which is blue dream -x- dream star (blue dream x stardawg) I figure it is about 75% blue dream & 25% stardawg hope to get it kicked off by Monday or Tuesday if all goes well these clones are from purple city genetics so far they look healthy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> while I'm waiting for this to dry I've got a few chores to do in the room I've got my next babies they're called double dream which is blue dream -x- dream star (blue dream x stardawg) I figure it is about 75% blue dream & 25% stardawg hope to get it kicked off by Monday or Tuesday if all goes well these clones are from purple city genetics so far they look healthyView attachment 3856143


I flowered Double Dream like 8-9 mos ago.
It grew similar to my BD, but I dont remember too much about it as I gave most away. I think I remember it being more sedating than BD.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I flowered Double Dream like 8-9 mos ago.
> It grew similar to my BD, but I dont remember too much about it as I gave most away. I think I remember it being more sedating than BD.


all of my grows the past couple of years have been og kush I'm wanting to get away from that for a bit &I I'm wanting to pop some from seed either hso blueberry headband or DNA kandy kush or their gyo lemon walker


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2016)

as it's freezing outside &hi have a cold I'm just gonna do a minimum of work &kick off this next round


----------



## AtterStiga (Dec 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> DNA kandy kush


Just read through this thread hoping to see you succeed. Kandy kush was a true happyweed for me. pretty good yields too. Will grow that for a while.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

AtterStiga said:


> Just read through this thread hoping to see you succeed. Kandy kush was a true happyweed for me. pretty good yields too. Will grow that for a while.


It's going around here, too. I have a cut I'm looking forward to running.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2016)

AtterStiga said:


> Just read through this thread hoping to see you succeed. Kandy kush was a true happyweed for me. pretty good yields too. Will grow that for a while.


it has been on my hit list for a long time did real good with their skywalker & even then I don't know why kandy kush wasn't ordered


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2016)

dec18 2016 it's now kicked off got her hooked up this afternoon gonna do some minor adjustments with the heat & the light position running on 3 cobs until they get a little larger got the framework for the larger Scrog done left room for a little air to circulate around between it &other walls also gonna let her get a ways past the drip rings before topping as I don't want any branching near the drip rings a lesson learned from last grow this is no longer a 1 plant grow but I'll be utilizing my lights full footprint


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2016)

Healthy looking cuts


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Healthy looking cuts


first thing from purple city genetics I've tried got them at rcp


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> first thing from purple city genetics I've tried got them at rcp


I think the Tangie I got at RCP might be Purple City Genetics also
They are going into flower as soon as I get tent put up and some new lights built.
Ill be using non-MW drivers this time as I got them cheap. I can replace them later. Luminus CXM-22 cobs from Cobkits, and heatsinks and frames material from local store.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think the Tangie I got at RCP might be Purple City Genetics also
> They are going into flower as soon as I get tent put up and some new lights built.
> Ill be using non-MW drivers this time as I got them cheap. I can replace them later. Luminus CXM-22 cobs from Cobkits, and heatsinks and frames material from local store.


do they give you a wiring diagram? Or are they available elsewhere? I'm very good at tinkering & mechanical stuff even timber kits are pricey that arctic paste sounds like it's a heat conductor/adhesive that goes between the chip & the heat sink &I like timber if you use an open frame the passive heat sink without a fan would work ? I've wired trucks,cars boats ? The like what's the ball-park figure on the ppfd? I know the more wiring & fabrication you do the better deal you get lol


----------



## AtterStiga (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> do they give you a wiring diagram? Or are they available elsewhere? I'm very good at tinkering & mechanical stuff even timber kits are pricey that arctic paste sounds like it's a heat conductor/adhesive that goes between the chip & the heat sink &I like timber if you use an open frame the passive heat sink without a fan would work ? I've wired trucks,cars boats ? The like what's the ball-park figure on the ppfd? I know the more wiring & fabrication you do the better deal you get lol


Sorry for butting in, and I'm so stoned my reading comprehension might be off. but if you're wondering about wiring cobs, that's as easy as can be. I'm not an expert diy guy, but that was no problem at all. I've never seen so nice plants before either. I would never buy those finished lights, I've already rebuilt my set up once and it's a great option for later. again, sorry if you were talking about something else lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> do they give you a wiring diagram? Or are they available elsewhere? I'm very good at tinkering & mechanical stuff even timber kits are pricey that arctic paste sounds like it's a heat conductor/adhesive that goes between the chip & the heat sink &I like timber if you use an open frame the passive heat sink without a fan would work ? I've wired trucks,cars boats ? The like what's the ball-park figure on the ppfd? I know the more wiring & fabrication you do the better deal you get lol


Thee are wiring diagrams in PDF on the net and its not that hard. Ive never done it before, but mine came out fine except that it could have been neater looking.
2 kinds of drivers, constant current, and constant voltage.
Constant current end like this -700, -1050, -1400 etc...and wire in series to the cobs. Constant Voltage drivers end like this -24, -36, -42, -48, -54 etc...and wire in parallel.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

There is even a site where he sells empty lights and you add driver and cobs yourself if you dont want to make a frame
https://northerngrowlights.com/collections/all/products/photon-180-case-only


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thee are wiring diagrams in PDF on the net and its not that hard. Ive never done it before, but mine came out fine except that it could have been neater looking.
> 2 kinds of drivers, constant current, and constant voltage.
> Constant current end like this -700, -1050, -1400 etc...and wire in series to the cobs. Constant Voltage drivers end like this -24, -36, -42, -48, -54 etc...and wire in parallel.


this is interesting do the constant current double in voltage like batteries when you wire them in series constant voltage sounds the easiest but you're farther ahead than I am I'm definatly gonna start researching a bit deeper


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 19, 2016)

AtterStiga said:


> Sorry for butting in, and I'm so stoned my reading comprehension might be off. but if you're wondering about wiring cobs, that's as easy as can be. I'm not an expert diy guy, but that was no problem at all. I've never seen so nice plants before either. I would never buy those finished lights, I've already rebuilt my set up once and it's a great option for later. again, sorry if you were talking about something else lol.


no need to apologize your input is appreciated thanks


----------



## AtterStiga (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> this is interesting do the constant current double in voltage like batteries when you wire them in series constant voltage sounds the easiest but you're farther ahead than I am I'm definatly gonna start researching a bit deeper


Yes. check out growmau5, but there's a lot of good info on this out there. before you know it you'll be fluent in cob. I've got eight up now, gonna add four more as soon as I get around to it. The plants love it, I've never seen so nice looking babies irl before. perhaps mostly due to temps. building a cob light is totally logical, and if you get pin fin heatsinks predrilled it's dirt simple. solder free connectors, just run wire and some nice boxes for connections. once you have tried it you'll see just how easy it is. I'm assuming you're smart enough to get the basics pretty fast, and just follow directions and you're golden. And don't be stupid lol.


----------



## AtterStiga (Dec 19, 2016)

AtterStiga said:


> Yes. check out growmau5, but there's a lot of good info on this out there. before you know it you'll be fluent in cob. I've got eight up now, gonna add four more as soon as I get around to it. The plants love it, I've never seen so nice looking babies irl before. perhaps mostly due to temps. building a cob light is totally logical, and if you get pin fin heatsinks predrilled it's dirt simple. solder free connectors, just run wire and some nice boxes for connections. once you have tried it you'll see just how easy it is. I'm assuming you're smart enough to get the basics pretty fast, and just follow directions and you're golden. And don't be stupid lol.


Damn, I think this^^ guy is in love with his light. seems a bit of a tosser, but probably good info.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> this is interesting do the constant current double in voltage like batteries when you wire them in series constant voltage sounds the easiest but you're farther ahead than I am I'm definatly gonna start researching a bit deeper[/]


Heres the low down Constant voltage doent add up, but the current gets distributed between all the cobs added. 
Example HLG-240H-42B This driver can take up to 42V I have CXB3590s on it. 240watts/42v=5.71Amps. I can run as many cobs as I want as long as that doesnt exceed the rating on the cob. I run 6 cobs per driver so 950ma each if I dont dim them. I could run 4 cobs at roughly 1400ma. so the wattage per cob varies based on how many cobs used.
Constant current driver... 
Example...HLG-185H-C1400... it has a constant current range from 71v-143V.
In the range cabs get 1400ma. so 2 36v cobs would each get 1400 ma, or 4 36v cobs will still get 1400 ...2 cobs would 50 watts each and 4 cobs would get 50 each also


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 19, 2016)

Hlg 240h-42b how do you get the 42 v to run it? Is a voltage dropping device or possibly a transformer used ? & my next question are books available possibly from a public library


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 19, 2016)

the first nugs are still not fully dry but some of the stickiest I've encountered lemon/pinesol with a hint of musk the high is good & pretty potent an og kush that borderlines being racy no paranoia but not far from it almost a haze gonna have to evaluate further I-pad pics don't show sugar frosting which is heavy


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hlg 240h-42b how do you get the 42 v to run it? Is a voltage dropping device or possibly a transformer used ? & my next question are books available possibly from a public library


Im not sure, but I just run positive wires to all the + pads on cobs, and negative wires to the - pads.
Cobs only pull what they ned based on current available, current increases forward Voltage (FV) increases. Now a dc fan will pull all 42 volts even of rated for 12 and burn out.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the first nugs are still not fully dry but some of the stickiest I've encountered lemon/pinesol with a hint of musk the high is good & pretty potent an og kush that borderlines being racy no paranoia but not far from it almost a haze gonna have to evaluate further I-pad pics don't show sugar frosting which is heavyView attachment 3857373


I see some sticky scissors, and i like the high description!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I see some sticky scissors, and i like the high description!


that's the first impression I'll have to try more & I've only been smoking the pink panties lately also gonna get some feedback from my friends that being said she's solid in the quality dept. still too damp but tomorrow looks promising for better trimming im gonna keep a baby stringing along as springtime will be lower humidity &this strain could really shine


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2016)

A cure makes some strains much improved, my BD got much stronger and smoother with a 7+ month cure (found a jar with about an eighth in it that was stashed)


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 20, 2016)

are the pink panties Organic? 

if they are from the 70's and nylon they could be nasty to smoke

jk

cant wait to see the final dry weight for that haul herk


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

420Barista said:


> are the pink panties Organic?
> 
> if they are from the 70's and nylon they could be nasty to smoke
> 
> ...


gonna start trimming today looking like about 7-8 zips


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

getting used to the 2 waterfarm concept & increased nutrient capacity got the [email protected] including calmag ph was a bit high at 7 & I over corrected so I should be on track by tonight weaker nutrient levels seem to be harder to regulate I've gotta transplant the headband babies they're not liking the soil/containers they're in & tbh I'm not either


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> getting used to the 2 waterfarm concept & increased nutrient capacity got the [email protected] including calmag ph was a bit high at 7 & I over corrected so I should be on track by tonight weaker nutrient levels seem to be harder to regulate I've gotta transplant the headband babies they're not liking the soil/containers they're in & tbh I'm not eitherView attachment 3857786


I had bad luck with Waterfarms, mine got root rot.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

I had to use sterilizers to keep root rot down with ebb-n-gro
Hydro is just too hard for me it seems. It could have been the old tubing and or heat of summer.
I bought a chiller and used one to kill microbes and it was all good again for a few weeks. I was flushing with H2o2 every 4-5 days and refilling with new nutes. Sold that setup after that.
I never had bad issues with hempy really, and great growth and buds.
My ph meters broke all the time also and I just decided soil is where Ill play.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I had bad luck with Waterfarms, mine got root rot.


this is my 3rd round with the waterfarms & so far I've been ok as far as root problems the fear of root rot kept me away from dwc type stuff for a long time I stuck with e&f for a long time with rock wool slabs then I went to coco in smart pots in the e&f tub flooding once a day I still like that method might go back to it one of these days but right now I'm enjoying the waterfarm that being said I've heard numerous horror stories of root rot which probably shouldn't be taken lightly


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No, Sir. That tree falling on your shit is 'an act of God' and if you want compensation your only recourse is your own homeowners policy.
> 
> It fucking happened to ME, just a couple years ago. Fortunately the only casualty was 6' of wood fence.


we finally sat down & came to a reasonable agreement you're right about the act of god thing but he removed the tree &his fixing the fence &a cash to buy the parts for the boat &will do the labormyself in light of how that kind of stuff works I'm happy with the outcome


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I had to use sterilizers to keep root rot down with ebb-n-gro
> Hydro is just too hard for me it seems. It could have been the old tubing and or heat of summer.
> I bought a chiller and used one to kill microbes and it was all good again for a few weeks. I was flushing with H2o2 every 4-5 days and refilling with new nutes. Sold that setup after that.
> I never had bad issues with hempy really, and great growth and buds.
> My ph meters broke all the time also and I just decided soil is where Ill play.


it's opposite for me I can't seem to tackle soil very well for some reason I know good soil done right makes some really nice product & one of these days I'm gonna do another soil grow


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 20, 2016)

ok my man I think I hit a pound..I have 50 colas all about this size


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it's opposite for me I can't seem to tackle soil very well for some reason I know good soil done right makes some really nice product & one of these days I'm gonna do another soil grow


Im still perfecting my soil to get better taste, but just easier after the soil has cooked and just water and no need to ph etc...easier for mediocre growers like me lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> we finally sat down & came to a reasonable agreement you're right about the act of god thing but he removed the tree &his fixing the fence &a cash to buy the parts for the boat &will do the labormyself in light of how that kind of stuff works I'm happy with the outcome


Glad you have the resolved!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> ok my man I think I hit a pound..I have 50 colas all about this sizeView attachment 3858262 View attachment 3858263


SHAZBOT!

Pretty!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it's opposite for me I can't seem to tackle soil very well for some reason I know good soil done right makes some really nice product & one of these days I'm gonna do another soil grow


To be brutally honest I experienced occasional flashes of brilliance, scattered among many, many inconsistencies. 

I'm taking an aggressive approach to soilless substrates in an attempt to maintain the strengths of pure hydro but also take advantage of the advantages of having a solid soil.

Your own experience explains why I'm running a soilless mix with fully soluble hydroponic nutrients. I don't yet trust organic methods, either!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> ok my man I think I hit a pound..I have 50 colas all about this sizeView attachment 3858262 View attachment 3858263


a nice harvest like that you deserve a cold beer congratulations I'm not there yet but I'm gonna drink a beer anyway I'm not even close


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> a nice harvest like that you deserve a cold beer congratulations I'm not there yet but I'm gonna drink a beer anyway I'm not even close


yeah only way to trimm....It took 3 guys a 30 pack and 4 hours to get through 3/4 of the plant....I finished the last 1/4 today...the photos don't show all the colas


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

it's looking like about 7 oz. the easy stuff is trimmed (5oz.) the rest I'm gonna have to work at the next round is kicked off &a a few changes first is the larger screen second is veg until I fill it corner-to-corner & nothing less next I'm putting shields over the drip rings &him not gonna top early &I have limbs literally touch the drip rings & I've lowered the hydroton 2" in an effort to further keep moisture contained below the rim of the bucket &a this round I'm running a non og strain blue dream-x-dream star the latter is blue dream -x- stardawg


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

420Barista said:


> are the pink panties Organic?
> 
> if they are from the 70's and nylon they could be nasty to smoke
> 
> ...


pink panties ain't the only thing smokin got some salmon going in the smoker tomorrow along with pickled sausages its Christmas time yeah polyester is rough on the bong!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it's looking like about 7 oz. the easy stuff is trimmed (5oz.) the rest I'm gonna have to work at the next round is kicked off &a a few changes first is the larger screen second is veg until I fill it corner-to-corner & nothing less next I'm putting shields over the drip rings &him not gonna top early &I have limbs literally touch the drip rings & I've lowered the hydroton 2" in an effort to further keep moisture contained below the rim of the bucket &a this round I'm running a non og strain blue dream-x-dream star the latter is blue dream -x- stardawg View attachment 3858309


it's really nice to have some smoke that gets the job done not to mention the lemon heads/pinesol smell I will be back with an og/cross of some sort after this next round I did clone the headband this summer it could shine


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it's really nice to have some smoke that gets the job done not to mention the lemon heads/pinesol smell I will be back with an og/cross of some sort after this next round I did clone the headband this summer it could shine


nice....I'll post dry in a week


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 21, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> nice....I'll post dry in a week


thanks for posting I see those buds & realize yeah it can be done good job!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 21, 2016)

got ph. dialed in @ 6.1 made some drip ring splatter shields out of an old pie container I like the clear piece better as I can see the drip ring maybe I'll find another clear one my train of thought is to not have a source for any kind of mold to start in the first place I'm running on 3 cobs right now &has soon as they find their groove I'll fire up the other 3 I transferred the headband into 4x4 rock wool blocks & they are doing better I really like the product the headband generates she's a keeper


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I had to use sterilizers to keep root rot down with ebb-n-gro
> Hydro is just too hard for me it seems. It could have been the old tubing and or heat of summer.
> I bought a chiller and used one to kill microbes and it was all good again for a few weeks. I was flushing with H2o2 every 4-5 days and refilling with new nutes. Sold that setup after that.
> I never had bad issues with hempy really, and great growth and buds.
> My ph meters broke all the time also and I just decided soil is where Ill play.



I had the same issue with my old 2.5 gallon bucket system. I picked up the new 5 gallon center drain hydrofarm system and hoping I don't run into the same issues this go around.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 21, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> I had the same issue with my old 2.5 gallon bucket system. I picked up the new 5 gallon center drain hydrofarm system and hoping I don't run into the same issues this go around.


I think I'm gonna build my own when I fire up another light looking at containers that horse food comes in looks like it will hold about 8 gallons


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> I had the same issue with my old 2.5 gallon bucket system. I picked up the new 5 gallon center drain hydrofarm system and hoping I don't run into the same issues this go around.


I bought my system used, and should have replaced all the tubing. Also spring/summer weather in the garage lead to issues. The hid lighting heated up the nutes in the tubes and caused bacterial growth.
And my buckets dont fully drain and lave nutrients in the buckets to get hot and master bucket was actually in the tent.
Maybe I could do better with a better setup


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I bought my system used, and should have replaced all the tubing. Also spring/summer weather in the garage lead to issues. The hid lighting heated up the nutes in the tubes and caused bacterial growth.
> And my buckets dont fully drain and lave nutrients in the buckets to get hot and master bucket was actually in the tent.
> Maybe I could do better with a better setup


Use black tubing and recirculate your water through waterfalls.


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I think I'm gonna build my own when I fire up another light looking at containers that horse food comes in looks like it will hold about 8 gallons


I'd like to see that when you get around to it.


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I bought my system used, and should have replaced all the tubing. Also spring/summer weather in the garage lead to issues. The hid lighting heated up the nutes in the tubes and caused bacterial growth.
> And my buckets dont fully drain and lave nutrients in the buckets to get hot and master bucket was actually in the tent.
> Maybe I could do better with a better setup


The new system comes with 3/4" line and the center drain is suppose to eliminate the standing water. Mine will be in a room and not a tent but I'll be faced with the same type issues as it will all be together. I'm still debating if I want to run a water cooler for the resivior and a higher room temp or keep the temp down and leave the water at room temp. Sorry for the derail OP.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Use black tubing and recirculate your water through waterfalls.


Done and Done, but still no go lol


sgrowdum said:


> The new system comes with 3/4" line and the center drain is suppose to eliminate the standing water. Mine will be in a room and not a tent but I'll be faced with the same type issues as it will all be together. I'm still debating if I want to run a water cooler for the resivior and a higher room temp or keep the temp down and leave the water at room temp. Sorry for the derail OP.


Eliminating standing water will help, and I wasnt really in a tent, but was a 4x8x8 diy tent with 2x4s and panda film, so basically the same. Temps got well over 80F in there


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Done and Done, but still no go lol
> 
> Eliminating standing water will help, and I wasnt really in a tent, but was a 4x8x8 diy tent with 2x4s and panda film, so basically the same. Temps got well over 80F in there


I had plenty of cooling in my RDWC and had problems, too. That's why I went to a soilless substrate.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I had plenty of cooling in my RDWC and had problems, too. That's why I went to a soilless substrate.


I want to try that soil-less stuff you use eventually.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I want to try that soil-less stuff you use eventually.


At the recent convention I attended with HLG, I had the chance to talk to one of the principals of Tupur. He said their Royal Gold mix was buffered using wood chips competed with calcium nitrate.

According to him, this has the effect of making the plants far less susceptible to EC and pH irregularities. It has definitely improved the consistency of my results vs RDWC.


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 21, 2016)

I recently saw a commercial Ebb & flo grow (rooted meds) using some stuff that looked like big chunks of rocks.. I couldn't get them to tell me what it was. I'm trying avoid Hydroton at all cost but I need something reusable.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> At the recent convention I attended with HLG, I had the chance to talk to one of the principals of Tupur. He said their Royal Gold mix was buffered using wood chips competed with calcium nitrate.
> 
> According to him, this has the effect of making the plants far less susceptible to EC and pH irregularities. It has definitely improved the consistency of my results vs RDWC.


When I am ready Ill ask you about the use and feeding.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> When I am ready Ill ask you about the use and feeding.


Shockingly simple; 'just like hydro'


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Shockingly simple; 'just like hydro'


Drain to waste?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Drain to waste?


You can if you want. I don't. My 5 gallon buckets sit in trays which hold the runoff long enough for the plant to suck it all back up.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can if you want. I don't. My 5 gallon buckets sit in trays which hold the runoff long enough for the plant to suck it all back up.


With the size of your plants and the 5g bucket, drain to waste would need to be done often I guess.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> With the size of your plants and the 5g bucket, drain to waste would need to be done often I guess.


Not even once, brother.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> The new system comes with 3/4" line and the center drain is suppose to eliminate the standing water. Mine will be in a room and not a tent but I'll be faced with the same type issues as it will all be together. I'm still debating if I want to run a water cooler for the resivior and a higher room temp or keep the temp down and leave the water at room temp. Sorry for the derail OP.


please feel free to be part of the conversation here wherever it may go sharing the experience is what I think makes the world go around without even knowing it you may have provided someone with some useful advice they can use now or later on


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can if you want. I don't. My 5 gallon buckets sit in trays which hold the runoff long enough for the plant to suck it all back up.


don't you run into issues like that?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> At the recent convention I attended with HLG, I had the chance to talk to one of the principals of Tupur. He said their Royal Gold mix was buffered using wood chips competed with calcium nitrate.
> 
> According to him, this has the effect of making the plants far less susceptible to EC and pH irregularities. It has definitely improved the consistency of my results vs RDWC.


that sounds interesting do you think it will wick the nutrients up if flooded in a e&f tray from the bottom perhaps in cloth smart pots that used to be my preferred method using coco/perlite


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that sounds interesting do you think it will wick the nutrients up if flooded in a e&f tray from the bottom perhaps in cloth smart pots that used to be my preferred method using coco/perlite


I'm running 2 gallon Tupur buckets in ebb n flow tables at a friend's house, we're growing for his wife who has stage 4 bray cancer. 

This is very possibly the lowest effort setup I've ever laid eyes on; the runts don't drown and the big ones never dry out, EC and pH are very stable and I don't need to touch the res more than once a week!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> don't you run into issues like that?


I don't run high EC so I don't have such problems.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 22, 2016)

as long as it never dries out salt won't build up. same in coco........


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm running 2 gallon Tupur buckets in ebb n flow tables at a friend's house, we're growing for his wife who has stage 4 bray cancer.
> 
> This is very possibly the lowest effort setup I've ever laid eyes on; the runts don't drown and the big ones never dry out, EC and pH are very stable and I don't need to touch the res more than once a week!


before I moved I was using coco / perlite 60%coco & 40% perlite I liked the botanicare coco both brick & bag in 2 gal. smart pots I would feed at about 5.6 & flood daily on a timer about 4 days later the ph. would creep up to about 6.3-6.6 & I would top off & lower ph. I liked that because I covered a range of ph. instead of just sitting at one ph. level when I tried the roots organic coco that was buffered & had cal mag already in it I didn't like the results e&f has been so far the easiest for me especially with multiple plants


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

by this spring I'm gonna fire up a grow tent gonna research this tupur sounds like an advancement over coco


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

The salmon really came out good this time finished about 4 am. nothing like drinking beer & smoking fish lol


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> I'd like to see that when you get around to it.


these are ones I built & grew tomatoes outdoors last summer using waste nutes from my indoor grow I duplicated the drip column &I just used a single discharge line at the base of the plant so easy & cheap to build I won't buy another one I had a thread in the gardening anything but weed called tidy-cat hydro the junky one worked as good as the fancy one


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

this is the most boring part of the grow & for me the stage I'm most likely to screw something up


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

1 present is mine can you guess which one? lol!


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> these are ones I built & grew tomatoes outdoors last summer using waste nutes from my indoor grow I duplicated the drip column &I just used a single discharge line at the base of the plant so easy & cheap to build I won't buy another one I had a thread in the gardening anything but weed called tidy-cat hydro the junky one worked as good as the fancy one View attachment 3859152



Love the DIY stuff. It always seems to work out better since your tailoring it. one feature I've never seen on a bucket system that I think should be there is a sump drain on each one. I mean it cant be hard to manufacture a bucket with a little catch sump at the bottom.. Seems like it would solve a lot of issues. I'm curious why you drip ring feed over simply flooding?


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> please feel free to be part of the conversation here wherever it may go sharing the experience is what I think makes the world go around without even knowing it you may have provided someone with some useful advice they can use now or later on



Happy to read this. I completely agree.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> 1 present is mine can you guess which one? lol! View attachment 3859167


forgot the stocking stuffer!


sgrowdum said:


> Love the DIY stuff. It always seems to work out better since your tailoring it. one feature I've never seen on a bucket system that I think should be there is a sump drain on each one. I mean it cant be hard to manufacture a bucket with a little catch sump at the bottom.. Seems like it would solve a lot of issues. I'm curious why you drip ring feed over simply flooding?


i think you could take one of those hot air guns (the kind like a blow dryer on steroids) &warm up the bottom of your bucket & stretch or concave a low spot in the location you choose then use a through hull boat fitting like they use for live wells & bilge pumps as they are flat on the inside & would pretty much allow a complete drain


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> forgot the stocking stuffer!
> 
> i think you could take one of those hot air guns (the kind like a blow dryer on steroids) &warm up the bottom of your bucket & stretch or concave a low spot in the location you choose then use a through hull boat fitting like they use for live wells & bilge pumps as they are flat on the inside & would pretty much allow a complete drain


I had a hot air gun from Harbor Freight tool blow up on the 2nd use.
Installing sound deadening in my trunk when it got louder and louder and started shooting sparks and fire. I havent bought a new one...


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Happy to read this. I completely agree.


I don't get high pressure about people conversations on my thread as long as people show respect to one another speak your mind I like different views & the things that make a person an individual the world would be boring if we were all the same


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I had a hot air gun from Harbor Freight tool blow up on the 2nd use.
> Installing sound deadening in my trunk when it got louder and louder and started shooting sparks and fire. I havent bought a new one...


typical harbor freight quality & the craftsman quality is on a downward spiral hopefully I run into one at a yard sale I had a harbor freight one as well with the same result


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> typical harbor freight quality & the craftsman quality is on a downward spiral hopefully I run into one at a yard sale I had a harbor freight one as well with the same result


I tripped out as it was shooing sparks and flames at my inner trunk with all my audio equipment.
Decided that day no more electronic crap from HF.
Sucks you can buy quality stuff much anymore


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 22, 2016)

Im thinking of trying this out on a future grow.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

420Barista said:


> Im thinking of trying this out on a future grow.


Fuck ya. 

I'm building a slightly larger size system; I'm using ten gallon Rubbermaid tubs with a hole in the bottom sized to accept an 8" netpot bucket lid. 

The tubs sit on bricks so the netpot hangs beneath and all that sits inside a 27 gallon tub. The larger tubs are connected together RDWC style and I'll circulate nutrient solution through them. 

Exactly the same concept, though; SIPS with a soil wick.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

it's been 5 days ppm holding @ 390 ph. @ 6.2 they are above the drip rings so I gave them their first topping my light has 2 rows of cobe at 3 cobs each each row has a switch that controls 3 cobs I alternate each day today I noticed each plant is slightly larger , not taller or new branches just larger all the way around I'm thinking they're about to start waking up & giving me some growth getting ready to order some seeds hso has some good looking offerings that come in 3-packs & I want kandy kush I've had good results running r-p /DNA stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

finally finished my trimming difinatly gonna prune off all the smaller popcorn generating stuff this next grow its such a bitch to trim final weight 7-1/4 oz. less than half of what I was shooting for & way smaller nugs even for an og type plant but you know what there is better to be had &I I'm gonna tap into it all in all I had a good time with this grow as I will the next one as well almost doubled my last grow this little light is capable of more than I'm getting


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

trial fitted the new Scrog (modified the old one) to fit the footprint of my light it's 43in.x 30in. the 1/2in. pvc risers are made to fit by cutting to length & coupling to the risers no glue is used there for that reason hopefully these changes put me in the ball-park of where I want to be & I can focus on strain choice also gonna open the squares in the wire to 4in. X 4in. as the smaller openings in the last screen resulted in broken limbs


----------



## ItalianMike (Dec 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> finally finished my trimming difinatly gonna prune off all the smaller popcorn generating stuff this next grow its such a bitch to trim final weight 7-1/4 oz. less than half of what I was shooting for & way smaller nugs even for an og type plant but you know what there is better to be had &I I'm gonna tap into it all in all I had a good time with this grow as I will the next one as well almost doubled my last grow this little light is capable of more than I'm getting View attachment 3859859


Nice Herc. 
How dense are the nugs?

Sure wish you had a high res camera Id love to be able to see your harvest up close.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

ItalianMike said:


> Nice Herc.
> How dense are the nugs?
> 
> Sure wish you had a high res camera Id love to be able to see your harvest up close.


the nugs are fairly dense but what they lacked in density they more than make up for in stickiness this is one of the more sticky strains I've ran across this grow will really tell the story as it will be led start to finish & this time I'll have a Scrog I made for this light &not a 400hps


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2016)

I got sidetracked & havent removed the Scrog yet but this morning the plant on the right is touching the screen so they are growing I'm turning all 6 cobs on for a few hours every day & soon they will stay on throughout the light cycle I'm only gonna top twice & im gonna be far more vigilant on trimming off non productive growth as I just spent hours trimming popcorn on the headband 2 plants should decrease the time needed to fill this screen I found gyo seedbank has kandykush in 3- packs & im gonna order one I haven't popped seeds in awhile


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2016)

the big day is almost upon us I think I enjoy getting ready for Christmas more than Christmas itself the nights in front of the fire getting gifts ready to go & munching my creations ( gotta make sure they're fit for human consumption) this year I smoked salmon & pickled little smokies , kielbasa & hard boiled eggs some of which I'll give out & some I'll munch really enjoying the headband in these cold nights these are pretty good times just hanging out with my wife & dogs getting ready for the kids & grandkids & just want to take a second &I wish everyone a merry Christmas whatever you're doing I hope you're enjoying all the little things as much as I am


----------



## PicklesRus (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Heres the low down Constant voltage doent add up, but the current gets distributed between all the cobs added.
> Example HLG-240H-42B This driver can take up to 42V I have CXB3590s on it. 240watts/42v=5.71Amps. I can run as many cobs as I want as long as that doesnt exceed the rating on the cob. I run 6 cobs per driver so 950ma each if I dont dim them. I could run 4 cobs at roughly 1400ma. so the wattage per cob varies based on how many cobs used.
> Constant current driver...
> Example...HLG-185H-C1400... it has a constant current range from 71v-143V.
> In the range cabs get 1400ma. so 2 36v cobs would each get 1400 ma, or 4 36v cobs will still get 1400 ...2 cobs would 50 watts each and 4 cobs would get 50 each also


Hey Bassman, theres a guy over on LedBuilder.org with some panels that have burnt out LEDs... he's got (2?) Meanwell LRS-350-48's, and he's trying to salvage what he's got. He wants to just plug in the partially working LED boards to one driver but doesn't want to blow anything up. http://ledbuilder.org/index.php?threads/parts-matching-question.77/#post-293 

Can you help him?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

PicklesRus said:


> Hey Bassman, theres a guy over on LedBuilder.org with some panels that have burnt out LEDs... he's got (2?) Meanwell LRS-350-48's, and he's trying to salvage what he's got. He wants to just plug in the partially working LED boards to one driver but doesn't want to blow anything up. http://ledbuilder.org/index.php?threads/parts-matching-question.77/#post-293
> 
> Can you help him?


Ill take a look


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 24, 2016)

17.1oz out of one plant


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> 17.1oz out of one plantView attachment 3860366


Ladies and Gentlemen, it's......







ABOUT A POUND!

LMAO

Congrats, brother- nice bag appeal!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> 17.1oz out of one plantView attachment 3860366


that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the big day is almost upon us I think I enjoy getting ready for Christmas more than Christmas itself the nights in front of the fire getting gifts ready to go & munching my creations ( gotta make sure they're fit for human consumption) this year I smoked salmon & pickled little smokies , kielbasa & hard boiled eggs some of which I'll give out & some I'll munch really enjoying the headband in these cold nights these are pretty good times just hanging out with my wife & dogs getting ready for the kids & grandkids & just want to take a second &I wish everyone a merry Christmas whatever you're doing I hope you're enjoying all the little things as much as I amView attachment 3860322View attachment 3860324 View attachment 3860325


Love how happy the pooch looks sat next to the tree! Got a reyt smile on face!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 25, 2016)

merry Christmas everyone!!! just hanging out this morning coffee in front of the fire with john Wayne & my babies are sitting under the tree warm & content these don't seem to be inclined to stretch much


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm about to hit the couch with a nice remote and watch the latest Jason Bourne movie


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm about to hit the couch with a nice remote and watch the latest Jason Bourne movie


I'm about to do the same


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 26, 2016)

Getting ready to raise my ppm. a wee bit as my color is starting to lighten up quite a bit I'm running all 6 cobs now & turned my heat down a bit as 82 degrees isn't needed about 65-70 should do fine I'll check where the ppm is sitting this morning as I haven't checked it in a few days it was sitting at 390 you can tell when there is a good frost out as the humidity drops when it freezes outside


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

I think 75-80F is the sweet spot for me at least


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2016)

Not much change but this is the slowest part of the grow for me & the time patience really is a virtue as I was just about to kick up the ppm because the new growth wasn't as dark as I would like it so I changed that thought 400 ppm. is fine & even better than that it's safe so for now I'm not gonna up the nutes until I get more growth the plants are starting to even out in size


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Not much change but this is the slowest part of the grow for me & the time patience really is a virtue as I was just about to kick up the ppm because the new growth wasn't as dark as I would like it so I changed that thought 400 ppm. is fine & even better than that it's safe so for now I'm not gonna up the nutes until I get more growth the plants are starting to even out in sizeView attachment 3862150View attachment 3862153 View attachment 3862154View attachment 3862155


Have you ever heard of perpetual gardening? Think of it as a way to keep busy during those waits!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Have you ever heard of perpetual gardening? Think of it as a way to keep busy during those waits!


in a few months I'm wanting to fire up another grow that should take some of this idle time off my hands as well as give me a harvest about every 45 days-+ I'm really liking the operating cost of the led I should get some of the kinks worked out this grow also like the thought of having a couple strains as well


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> in a few months I'm wanting to fire up another grow that should take some of this idle time off my hands as well as give me a harvest about every 45 days-+ I'm really liking the operating cost of the led I should get some of the kinks worked out this grow also like the thought of having a couple strains as well


You could run just two bloom zones and harvest every month.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You could run just two bloom zones and harvest every month.


something along those lines would be cool I would imagine you would need an area to get those clones a bit larger before going under the cobs which would reduce veg time I have a 4 bulb t-5 (24") fixture that I'm gonna put to work it would be nice to put them in the room @ 16" ,topped & ready to go instead of the 6" I'm starting out with now there is much more I can be doing with stuff I have laying around I used at my old house only doing 2 plants makes it so convenient to go buy babies instead of cloning but cloning leaves you room to start from seed & pheno hunt & there is not nearly the selection for clones that there is for seeds all that being said there is more I can be doing with resources I already have


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think 75-80F is the sweet spot for me at least


I upped the temps a wee bit I'll have to check later to see what I've got ph tending to climb up around 7 gotta lower it about every 3 days still playing with the screen this weekend I'm gonna build a nursery for my seedlings the headband babies are trying to mold so in spite of the quality it's too hard to grow I'm gonna replace it


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 28, 2016)

I've got the heater on a timer there is a stretch of time in the afternoon that the heater is off & the cobs keep the temps mid 60s but for the most part I'm having to run the heater all night ,the mornings then off afternoons & early evening that schedule can change with weather conditions as it gets warmer with rain & colder when clear


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2016)

I think 60* lights off and 75* lights on is good enough, well Ill see at least as thats what I am doing.
I think I might have been better off with lights on at night to make it cheaper to keep them warm. Im already doing it this way for 12 days so Ill stick with it


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2016)

it has been pretty cool outside & 2 of my walls are made out of styrofoam type siding but heat is a must the ceiling is made of the foam stuff as well my nutrient temp is 57 degrees where I topped is putting out new growth & finally they're starting to wake up when I topped the left plant I got a little close but it looks like she is gonna be ok & now the start of a lengthy veg time hopefully this time my results improve


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2016)

the new growth where I topped them continues to sprout I've gotta feed in the next few days I'm gonna up the ppm up to about 550-600 they look ready to feed a wee bit more my thoughts are turning to building a small closet for my t-5 so I can be getting the jump on the next grow


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm thinking the ice is broke & they're finally acclimated to the waterfarms also my top leaves are perking upwards in the direction of the light I'm gonna leave the ppm. alone as if it isn't broke don't screw with it I think since retiring I've too much time on my hands & as a result giving too much attention to my plants so I'm gonna re-rout my efforts into a cabinet for my t-5 lamp had I done this sooner these would be considerably farther advanced than they are now


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

They are looking stronger and fuller now, I agree the ppm you are at is doing well


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2016)

They still seem a bit pale to me. They need nitrogen.

If you use Cal-mag I'd add some.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 30, 2016)

yeah 2 m/l per gal the color is definitely light like I've got a mild case of lockout ph was 7 ish but last few days I've got it down to 6.1 maybe start with an additional 1.5 m/l cal mag per gal


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah 2 m/l per gal the color is definitely light like I've got a mild case of lockout ph was 7 ish but last few days I've got it down to 6.1 maybe start with an additional 1.5 m/l cal mag per gal


In veg I'd push the pH down to the 5.6-5.8 range and EC no lower than 1.6, or 800 ppm on the 500 scale.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

they're ready to kick it up a bit clones seem to take nutes better than seedlings after I overfed the my-ultra x bubblegum seedling in my first waterfarm grow I'm paranoid of over feeding these probably could of been fed a bit heavier a week ago probably I upped the cal-mag & added micro & grow now @810 ppm. this morning they're perky & angled slightly towards the light new growth all around


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Better! The spots on the leaves are nutrient deficiencies, so more nutes are in order.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Better! The spots on the leaves are nutrient deficiencies, so more nutes are in order.


because of the way my res is setup I have to make adjustments,let everything circulate at least 3 hours & then take a sample I'm getting it figured out I need patience & I need it low lmfao once dialed in these should respond in kind this grow will give a full account of the cob light but myself I've seen enough my next light will definatly be a cob of some sort just don't know which vero,citizen or Cree


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

Once your nutes are in range, pour some thru the rocks around your plants. This will rinse anything old away and replace it with fresh nutes.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Once your nutes are in range, pour some thru the rocks around your plants. This will rinse antigen old away and replace it with fresh nutes.


drained everything & made a fresh batch of nutes I'll take readings in a few hours the old nutes were in there since the 18th. so fresh nutes & higher ppm, fresh cal- mag will no doubt be an improvement


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

getting back to the headband I thought the babies were gonna die but they've turned around & im glad they did everyone loves it & it's gone except what I kept for my own smoke but more important than that my perseverance paid off instead of scrapping it I nursed it along not sure if I'm gonna do another grow or not but at least I have that option I'll clone as soon as they're a bit better


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

in spite of the nutrient change I got an inch of new growth the ppm ended up @ 830 & the ph @ 5.8 so I'm good to go I'm pretty happy my biggest concern is the mold I got in the last grow & I've got to be on the lookout in case it returns I'm gonna spray all my pourous surfaces with fungicide in case there is any spors lurking about I should of done that while my room was empty


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

new for 2017 is my security systems as the old ones are getting tired


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> new for 2017 is my security systems as the old ones are getting tiredView attachment 3865387 View attachment 3865388 View attachment 3865378


I had some very similar I used outside for my plants and are very effective if they get turned on lol.
My friend turned it off in daytime and got drunk and never turned on at night and we got our trees snatched


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New year Herk


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Happy New year Herk


happy new year to you & yours


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

first day of the new year I had enough new growth to top them for their second time checked nutes hanging @ 800 ppm. ph a little high @6.7 so I added 60m/l lemon juice I'll see how the ph. is this afternoon I don't know if it's the led but I expected these to be a stretcher but they seem to be short coupled & compact so far I'm thinking they're gonna start greening up in the upcoming week


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I had some very similar I used outside for my plants and are very effective if they get turned on lol.
> My friend turned it off in daytime and got drunk and never turned on at night and we got our trees snatched


hey bassman happy new year & would like to take a minute to thank you for all your input here greatly appreciated


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey bassman happy new year & would like to take a minute to thank you for all your input here greatly appreciated


Same to you! Not as knowledgeable as most I am afraid, but I try!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Once your nutes are in range, pour some thru the rocks around your plants. This will rinse anything old away and replace it with fresh nutes.


Happy new year & thanks for the input ,much appreciated I kinda stepped out of my comfort zone with the waterfarms &I the leds it has been a learning experience also going from 6-9 plants down to 1-2 puts a whole new emphasis on veg time & canopy control


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Same to you! Not as knowledgeable as most I am afraid, but I try!


you have a wealth of knowledge on the local clone scene which I have only recently accessed as well as lighting & building things all in all a valued member of community here


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you have a wealth of knowledge on the local clone scene which I have only recently accessed as well as lighting & building things all in all a valued member of community here


Thanks!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks!


I should be thanking you as I'm the one benifiting from your experience lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I should be thanking you as I'm the one benifiting from your experience lol


I am just glad to have someone willing to listen to me haha.
Nothing good about knowledge if others cant use it.
You have no idea what I have learned on this forum!!
Or maybe you do.
6-7 yrs ago I had never grown weed, and was the most clueless soul making every mistake.
There are several threads with great peeps that helped every way possible even sending me good seeds!
There are lots of threads here with jerks, but I avoid them


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Happy new year & thanks for the input ,much appreciated I kinda stepped out of my comfort zone with the waterfarms &I the leds it has been a learning experience also going from 6-9 plants down to 1-2 puts a whole new emphasis on veg time & canopy control


Happy New Year to you as well! 

Yes, low plant counts present their own special challenges.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you have a wealth of knowledge on the local clone scene which I have only recently accessed as well as lighting & building things all in all a valued member of community here


I concur.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I am just glad to have someone willing to listen to me haha.
> Nothing good about knowledge if others cant use it.
> You have no idea what I have learned on this forum!!
> Or maybe you do.
> ...


agree 100%


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 2, 2017)

the growth pattern is holding each plant has been topped twice don't know if I'll top again or not I also adjusted the nutrient level to where there is a 1" gap between the bottom of the hydroton & the nutrients in the bottom reservoir in both units ph. still a bit high I'll check again in a few hours I wasn't expecting these to be so bushy nonetheless I'm gonna veg the hell out of these & train them to fill the screen until I get the canopy I need just in case there isn't a huge stretch after the flip


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 2, 2017)

I've got 6 branches on each plant I pruned the rest off also got 1 in.of height in the last 24 hours but leaves & limbs are larger in diameter,length as well as width I'm hanging in indecision as to top once more or not , still playing with the res. & 2 plant setup as to adjustment of ph. I got it too low so I put the gallon of nutes I removed before I made the adjustment back in I'll let that circulate a few hours & re-check the color has improved quite a bit this strain is pungent even this young kinda like stardawg but with a slight floral twist or maybe a hint of fuel/ berry it's very own distinctive smell not unlike a cut of strawberry cough a friend of mine had everything below the bottom fan leaves has been removed I was gonna use the limbs for clones but decided there will be plenty of clone material to be had a bit later in the grow I put the headband clones in rock wool blocks to clone later as well outside of some minor issues I'm gonna address a couple of shortcomings from my last grow mainly not enough veg time & filling my screen to capacity


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

not much has changed since yesterday


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

I have some minor clawing I think it's because I over corrected the ph & it was low (4.9) got it up to 6.3 today I'm gonna let things stabilize & take what I think I should add & then cut that in half until I can get this figured out a bit better the single plant setup was more simple to care for I'm gonna get a tote that I can mix 8 gal.of nutrients in & make all my adjustments beforehand ATTACH=full]3867197[/ATTACH]View attachment 3867199


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have some minor clawing I think it's because I over corrected the ph & it was low (4.9) got it up to 6.3 today I'm gonna let things stabilize & take what I think I should add & then cut that in half until I can get this figured out a bit better the single plant setup was more simple to care for I'm gonna get a tote that I can mix 8 gal.of nutrients in & make all my adjustments beforehand ATTACH=full]3867197[/ATTACH]View attachment 3867199


Big pH swings cause twisty leaves too.
6.3 way too high. You want 5.6-5.8 in veg.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Big pH swings cause twisty leaves too.
> 6.3 way too high. You want 5.6-5.8 in veg.


that's what I'm shooting for I've over corrected twice & ended up low so I'm gonna let things circulate & hopefully make the final adjustment in a couple of hours


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3867197 I have some minor clawing I think it's because I over corrected the ph & it was low (4.9) got it up to 6.3 today I'm gonna let things stabilize & take what I think I should add & then cut that in half until I can get this figured out a bit better the single plant setup was more simple to care for I'm gonna get a tote that I can mix 8 gal.of nutrients in & make all my adjustments beforehand ATTACH=full]3867197[/ATTACH]View attachment 3867199


when I did hydro I noticed my ph always raised so I started slightly low and let it raise on ite=s own till i hit over 6 then dropped it to 5.4 again.
Im no expert though.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> when I did hydro I noticed my ph always raised so I started slightly low and let it raise on ite=s own till i hit over 6 then dropped it to 5.4 again.
> Im no expert though.


that's pretty much what I've always done I've used this res.with the single waterfarm but this is the first time doubling them up what worked before has changed up our tap water comes from a nearby lake I'm sure the recent storms have changed the runoff up a bit as well


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that's pretty much what I've always done I've used this res.with the single waterfarm but this is the first time doubling them up what worked before has changed up our tap water comes from a nearby lake I'm sure the recent storms have changed the runoff up a bit as well


Have you tried tap water in a barrel or tub for a few days with a pump and see if it settles ph swing maybe before adding nutes to it.
My tap water would change PH as the chlorine evaporated I think


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

I think the culprit is my tap water it holds at 7.4 right now I usually run my tap water I'm gonna use 24 hrs. in advance to mixing nutes usually it will ph @ 6.7-6.9 out of the tap ppm usually 35-60 I used r/o water for awhile but it didn't make any difference I'm gonna buy some ph-down I usually use lemon juice to lower the ph. I had this same problem last year in the spring I'm gonna add the soul synthetics swell as one of the main ingredients is silica I managed to get the ph down to 5.7 I'll check again in the morning


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Silica raises ph
I was using ro and tap mixed at one point it seemed to help the ph swing some.
I have well water here or reference


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Silica raises ph
> I was using ro and tap mixed at one point it seemed to help the ph swing some.
> I have well water here or reference


I've never used well water since I've been doing hydro but I was mixing r/o & tap water in my first waterfarm grow which I had all screwed up from of all things over feeding which in turn I misdiagnosed & blamed on the water my fan leaves looked like the ears on some of those mma cage fighters I even tried to blame th-seeds but funny thing when I backed off the nutes I got normal growth total grower error on my part if I have to I'll just keep checking/adjusting ph every day until I can get it sorted out it sure is good to have friends right now in spite of roller coaster ph. things are going well & do you remember if your double dreams had much smell these reek if you brush up against them much like stardawg with a hint of menthol/strawberry faint , tough to identify I had a friend with a cut of strawberry cough this has a faint whiff of that


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've never used well water since I've been doing hydro but I was mixing r/o & tap water in my first waterfarm grow which I had all screwed up from of all things over feeding which in turn I misdiagnosed & blamed on the water my fan leaves looked like the ears on some of those mma cage fighters I even tried to blame th-seeds but funny thing when I backed off the nutes I got normal growth total grower error on my part if I have to I'll just keep checking/adjusting ph every day until I can get it sorted out it sure is good to have friends right now in spite of roller coaster ph. things are going well & do you remember if your double dreams had much smell these reek if you brush up against them much like stardawg with a hint of menthol/strawberry faint , tough to identify I had a friend with a cut of strawberry cough this has a faint whiff of that


 Some of the BD smell and some kush undertone I think.
I dont remember strawberry smell, but I am terrible with smells.
Always wanted to try Strawberry Cough!
I always over fertilized even did with the Double Dream, and that was my last run with Jacks ferts before I switched to organic


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Some of the BD smell and some kush undertone I think.
> I dont remember strawberry smell, but I am terrible with smells.
> Always wanted to try Strawberry Cough!
> I always over fertilized even did with the Double Dream, and that was my last run with Jacks ferts before I switched to organic


hey bassman I tried a couple of drops & it lowered the ph.it also has aminos & molasses


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey bassman I tried a couple of drops & it lowered the ph.it also has aminos & molasses View attachment 3867638View attachment 3867640


Yeah it works well


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah it works well


I'll keep that in mind as an option for an additive we'll see what tomorrow's ph check looks like


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2017)

Ph. this morning was 5.9 that's cool for now but I'm gonna lower it just a bit this is where I over corrected the last few times they are growing again , topping slowes them down a bit I'm still debating if I'll top again or not as they're pretty bushy View attachment 3868177 View attachment 3868177


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2017)

The other 2 pics


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2017)

They've consumed 50 ppm down to 750 from 800 finally got the ph. holding at 5.7 so I'm happy for now with everything


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks good


My tap caused all sorts of issues for me. I use only Ro water now


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> My tap caused all sorts of issues for me. I use only Ro water now


my water comes from snow runoff from a nearby lake never over about 60 ppm. when I use the filter in my refrigerator it comes out as good as any bottled water I'm 2 towns north of sierranevadica my little town ( sanandreas) sits in the heart of gold country only about 2000 people so outside of a little ph jump I've really had very minor problems mostly self created I'm thinking this is shaping up to the makings of a good grow how do you like your 3x3 tent? I'm seriously considering firing up a second grow this spring I have that 250-400 switchable galaxy ballast the air cooled hood etc, just sitting or I could order another led I'm wanting to get my current setup hitting on all 8 before I can justify a second room


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> My tap caused all sorts of issues for me. I use only Ro water now


RO uses so much less ph up and own to make a change if I remember right


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my water comes from snow runoff from a nearby lake never over about 60 ppm. when I use the filter in my refrigerator it comes out as good as any bottled water I'm 2 towns north of sierranevadica my little town ( sanandreas) sits in the heart of gold country only about 2000 people so outside of a little ph jump I've really had very minor problems mostly self created I'm thinking this is shaping up to the makings of a good grow how do you like your 3x3 tent? I'm seriously considering firing up a second grow this spring I have that 250-400 switchable galaxy ballast the air cooled hood etc, just sitting or I could order another led I'm wanting to get my current setup hitting on all 8 before I can justify a second room


Nice!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my water comes from snow runoff from a nearby lake never over about 60 ppm. when I use the filter in my refrigerator it comes out as good as any bottled water I'm 2 towns north of sierranevadica my little town ( sanandreas) sits in the heart of gold country only about 2000 people so outside of a little ph jump I've really had very minor problems mostly self created I'm thinking this is shaping up to the makings of a good grow how do you like your 3x3 tent? I'm seriously considering firing up a second grow this spring I have that 250-400 switchable galaxy ballast the air cooled hood etc, just sitting or I could order another led I'm wanting to get my current setup hitting on all 8 before I can justify a second room


It's good so far. Temps have been under 80* Most nights.

Already seeing a big difference. All I had before was a LED


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> RO uses so much less ph up and own to make a change if I remember right


Ya just a few drops per gallon


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> RO uses so much less ph up and own to make a change if I remember right


Lower EC always needs less adjustment.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice!


hey bassman have you ever fished lake natomas???


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> It's good so far. Temps have been under 80* Most nights.
> 
> Already seeing a big difference. All I had before was a LED


it's been pretty cool here lately if my room hits 80 it's from the heater


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey bassman have you ever fished lake natomas???


No I dont really fish anymore.
My name is a misnomer sorta.
Bass the fish and bass the sound spelled the same.
I am an audio junkie. I used be a car audio and home theater installer. I still build speakers as a hobby though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> No I dont really fish anymore.
> My name is a misnomer sorta.
> Bass the fish and bass the sound spelled the same.
> I am an audio junkie. I used be a car audio and home theater installer. I still build speakers as a hobby though.


Bumpin'!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> No I dont really fish anymore.
> My name is a misnomer sorta.
> Bass the fish and bass the sound spelled the same.
> I am an audio junkie. I used be a car audio and home theater installer. I still build speakers as a hobby though.


that explains the electrical knowledge lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that explains the electrical knowledge lol





ttystikk said:


> Bumpin'!


One of my favorite sub-woofers, pair of neo motors that I am going to build into some nice subs, and an example of an unfinished lil 2 way speaker project


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I could be wrong as I have no prior led experience so I'm learning as I go & I rely heavily on ttystikk as he is pretty sharp she is looking more advanced than I first thought the spray turned the hair brown & she resumed throwing white ones but now they're turning & I haven't sprayed cause no mold returned after adding the second fan also the calyxs are swelling in about 2 weeks I'm gonna pull out the loupe I feel I'm that closeView attachment 3840411


Thats a lot of colas, how many times did you top?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thats a lot of colas, how many times did you top?


I topped quite a few times & she ended up being a strain that produced a lot of limbs this time I'm gonna top a bit less & see if I can get larger buds it seemed like I was trimming small stuff for days also gonna be more aggressive at pruning off non productive bottom growth as I had a lot of popcorn


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> One of my favorite sub-woofers, pair of neo motors that I am going to build into some nice subs, and an example of an unfinished lil 2 way speaker projectView attachment 3868759 View attachment 3868763


that ought to blow the windshield out what does it take do drive something like that ? possibly a nuclear power plant! lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

things are looking pretty good this morning they have greened up considerably & I see new growth which has nice color as well soon it will be time to start training my canopy to the lights footprint I think I'm gonna try raising the light a bit in an effort to promote a little stretch like I'm getting on the headband that is lower & giving me more stretch than it did before


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> things are looking pretty good this morning they have greened up considerably & I see new growth which has nice color as well soon it will be time to start training my canopy to the lights footprint I think I'm gonna try raising the light a bit in an effort to promote a little stretch like I'm getting on the headband that is lower & giving me more stretch than it did before View attachment 3868905 View attachment 3868910View attachment 3868912


Don't raise the light, you've just gotten them going again!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that ought to blow the windshield out what does it take do drive something like that ? possibly a nuclear power plant! lol


I have some bigger more powerful woofers, but thats the one that I think sounds the cleanest.
I have a 4KW Rms amp to power car subs.
I have 2KW Rms amp in my HT to power the 18" sub and several 600-100 watt amps as well to run mains speakers etc...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> things are looking pretty good this morning they have greened up considerably & I see new growth which has nice color as well soon it will be time to start training my canopy to the lights footprint I think I'm gonna try raising the light a bit in an effort to promote a little stretch like I'm getting on the headband that is lower & giving me more stretch than it did before View attachment 3868905 View attachment 3868910View attachment 3868912


The color on them is getting better!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have some bigger more powerful woofers, but thats the one that I think sounds the cleanest.
> I have a 4KW Rms amp to power car subs.
> I have 2KW Rms amp in my HT to power the 18" sub and several 600-100 watt amps as well to run mains speakers etc...


That's more than most people's whole grow op!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's more than most people's whole grow op!


Yeah I love music and movies!!
I have a guitar, but cant play FFS

I never even learned to read music


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Don't raise the light, you've just gotten them going again!


I don't think I'm gonna upon closer inspection my branches are growing good it's just the fan leaves are hiding the growth the headband that I almost killed off are turning around I never liked the way algae grows on the rock wool blocks & I used to cover the tops of the blocks but it never seemed to spread anywhere except where the light hit so I just leave it alone I trimmed them back & I'll have plenty of clones when I'm ready I'm gonna setup a place for my t-5 but for now they're enjoying the cobs I used to veg in r/w blocks while my stuff in the room finished I just cloned what I had growing & if all looked good a few days later I would flip the stuff I had in the room & as soon as the clones rooted I would advance them into the blocks I always took way more clones than I needed then picked the very best looking ones & trade the others off spring time the demand for babies is higher


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 5, 2017)

started training them tonight


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

they're responding well to the training & ph. has a predictable climb but does require adjusting daily at this point it takes 5 m/l ph. down daily just like clockwork I'm gonna give things a good flush with ph,d water next feeding


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's more than most people's whole grow op!


yeah like about 6 or 8 of my grow lights now if we could combine the 2 I always wanted tunes for my plants


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah like about 6 or 8 of my grow lights now if we could combine the 2 I always wanted tunes for my plants


Heard plants like sounds, no ears, but they feel vibrations likely.
Not to mention I have see where hippies have connected equipment and let the plants sing through speakers


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Heard plants like sounds, no ears, but they feel vibrations likely.
> Not to mention I have see where hippies have connected equipment and let the plants sing through speakers


hey bassman it's the weekend & im just kinda digging in for the big storm it's supposed to hit us hard 10-15 in. of rain I'm gonna sand bag my bottom door tonight plants are doing good & im thinking of removing the drip ring covers as I don't think they let enough air circulation over the top of the hydroton & the plants are well above the drip rings now dropped the ph. down to 5.5 I'm shooting for 48 hrs before I have to drop it again they seem to be taking the toppings well I have no plans to do any more toppingATTACH=full]3870075[/ATTACH]View attachment 3870076


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3870081 View attachment 3870083
> hey bassman it's the weekend & im just kinda digging in for the big storm it's supposed to hit us hard 10-15 in. of rain I'm gonna sand bag my bottom door tonight plants are doing good & im thinking of removing the drip ring covers as I don't think they let enough air circulation over the top of the hydroton & the plants are well above the drip rings now dropped the ph. down to 5.5 I'm shooting for 48 hrs before I have to drop it again they seem to be taking the toppings well I have no plans to do any more toppingATTACH=full]3870075[/ATTACH]View attachment 3870076


I think the airflow aound the base is a good idea.

Gonna be a bad storm there? 
We have weather warnings coming up here as well.

Yeah I think 2 or 3 x is plenty
My current run I didnt top or crop or tie anything. Hopefully i dont get a bunch of larf on the bottoms. My tents are packed so bottoms might not be getting the light needed, and the Dogs are going wide and tall!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I think the airflow aound the base is a good idea.
> 
> Gonna be a bad storm there?
> We have weather warnings coming up here as well.
> ...


yeah & a lot of those small buds can be hard to trim that being said the small buds saved my ass this last grow right now my biggest enemy is the cold the electric heater added about $35.00 to my power bill last month the led just don't generate much heat I'm having to overlap heat & light timers to keep temps up to par I have a spare room in the house downstairs it would be nice to have 2 grow tents downstairs as the house is split level & temps down there are manageable especially in summer ac isn't really needed but the wife would have a cow


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah & a lot of those small buds can be hard to trim that being said the small buds saved my ass this last grow right now my biggest enemy is the cold the electric heater added about $35.00 to my power bill last month the led just don't generate much heat I'm having to overlap heat & light timers to keep temps up to par I have a spare room in the house downstairs it would be nice to have 2 grow tents downstairs as the house is split level & temps down there are manageable especially in summer ac isn't really needed but the wife would have a cow


I dont use heater in my house, but I have 2 tents in my bedroom, 2 birds one stone lol.
Heat is definitely expensive, and I have a warm blanket and wear a sweater around the house and to bed.
Ill just make small buds if they aren't worth trimming into a tincture or oil or something this time maybe. Will be a first time, but gotta learn sometime.
I actually have some crap from my outdoor grow that might be good to use to learn


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah & a lot of those small buds can be hard to trim that being said the small buds saved my ass this last grow right now my biggest enemy is the cold the electric heater added about $35.00 to my power bill last month the led just don't generate much heat I'm having to overlap heat & light timers to keep temps up to par I have a spare room in the house downstairs it would be nice to have 2 grow tents downstairs as the house is split level & temps down there are manageable especially in summer ac isn't really needed but the wife would have a cow


What you really need is better insulation.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

I am a renter, but I had insulation added here and it saves me lots of money heating and cooling.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What you really need is better insulation.


I'm accumulating it now this is my first winter growing here & summer the shoe will be on the other foot as it gets pretty warm


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I dont use heater in my house, but I have 2 tents in my bedroom, 2 birds one stone lol.
> Heat is definitely expensive, and I have a warm blanket and wear a sweater around the house and to bed.
> Ill just make small buds if they aren't worth trimming into a tincture or oil or something this time maybe. Will be a first time, but gotta learn sometime.
> I actually have some crap from my outdoor grow that might be good to use to learn


moving into the house would solve my problems but so will insulation which is easier for now my utility bill for the whole house was under $140.00 November was $98.00 I heat a lot with wood the shop I have the grow in is separate from the house the only insulation is in 2 walls of the growroom & the ceiling I'm gonna definatly improve on that


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> moving into the house would solve my problems but so will insulation which is easier for now my utility bill for the whole house was under $140.00 November was $98.00 I heat a lot with wood the shop I have the grow in is separate from the house the only insulation is in 2 walls of the growroom & the ceiling I'm gonna definatly improve on that


Im not as cold in Cali as other places, but my bill was $102.07 running 2 tents.
I am always walking around turning off lights behind my daughter. She will pull out the portable heater on set it to high not the temp setting and go to bed with it blasting non stop.
I get up and turn it down to 70...kids


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im not as cold in Cali as other places, but my bill was $102.07 running 2 tents.
> I am always walking around turning off lights behind my daughter. She will pull out the portable heater on set it to high not the temp setting and go to bed with it blasting non stop.
> I get up and turn it down to 70...kids


I'll take the subzero temperature, lethal windchill, and the 8 feet of Atlantic and Lake Effect snow that hammers Fort Drum nine months out of the year before I ever put up with the heat of Georgia again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'll take the subzero temperature, lethal windchill, and the 8 feet of Atlantic and Lake Effect snow that hammers Fort Drum nine months out of the year before I ever put up with the heat of Georgia again.


I hate heat also, gets pretty hot here.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I hate heat also, gets pretty hot here.


My sympathies.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My sympathies.


How can it get to 114F in summer and then 25F in winter in the same place lol
My grow keeps me warm in my bedroom in the winter though


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm accumulating it now this is my first winter growing here & summer the shoe will be on the other foot as it gets pretty warm


Win/win, because it will also help hold excess summer heat out.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

Northern Colorado is really pretty darn temperate; -20 is right about the extreme of cold and it doesn't do that every winter, 104 is the record high here and we don't see 100 every summer. The best part is that due to high altitude and low humidity these extremes don't FEEL nearly as bad as they sound.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Northern Colorado is really pretty darn temperate; -20 is right about the extreme of cold and it doesn't do that every winter, 104 is the record high here and we don't see 100 every summer. The best part is that due to high altitude and low humidity these extremes don't FEEL nearly as bad as they sound.


yeah I used to work in Wyoming & although extreme it feels different when it's cold worked out in the mojave desert too I'll take the winter in Wyoming over the summer in the desert


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I used to work in Wyoming & although extreme it feels different when it's cold worked out in the mojave desert too I'll take the winter in Wyoming over the summer in the desert


I'm as close to Wyoming as I want to get, lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm as close to Wyoming as I want to get, lol


me too


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

it's raining today & im cool with that as it warms up to rain & makes my little heater not work as hard for now I'm just gonna quit sniveling & pay the bill until I can revamp my room it's not perfect but it is working although not as efficient as I would like...it could be worse if I can keep heat at mid 60s daytime light on no heat & nighttime lights out heat on at about high 60s-low 70s I think I'll get through this next move is to get something on the north wall to replace the wool army blanket I have tacked up there now & I have a roll of thermal barrier that they put in new homes I'm gonna line the inside of my room as soon as I get the 2 uninsulated walls done


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I used to work in Wyoming & although extreme it feels different when it's cold worked out in the mojave desert too I'll take the winter in Wyoming over the summer in the desert


I suffered a heat stroke here on a hot summer day here like 5 years ago. Seems like my heat tolerance is much reduced now.
It was 114*F that day, and I was outside from 8 am till 4pm when I passed out


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I suffered a heat stroke here on a hot summer day here like 5 years ago. Seems like my heat tolerance is much reduced now.
> It was 114*F that day, and I was outside from 8 am till 4pm when I passed out


heat & my diabetes don't mix well in summer when I camp I go to the higher elevations less heat less people just nicer all the way around my favorite little lake is [email protected],500 ft.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> heat & my diabetes don't mix well in summer when I camp I go to the higher elevations less heat less people just nicer all the way around my favorite little lake is [email protected],500 ft.


Diabetes and heat huh. I dont know enough about diabetes...
I used to love camping, but without my bed I couldnt make it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> heat & my diabetes don't mix well in summer when I camp I go to the higher elevations less heat less people just nicer all the way around my favorite little lake is [email protected],500 ft.


I know the feeling, my favorite lil lake is over 10,000'. Lake Agnes;


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I know the feeling, my favorite lil lake is over 10,000'. Lake Agnes;
> View attachment 3870839


that looks nice 


bassman999 said:


> Diabetes and heat huh. I dont know enough about diabetes...
> I used to love camping, but without my bed I couldnt make it.


these days I have a pop-up tent trailer it's light & pulls with my 4 cyl pickup or my wife's 4- runner haven't got to use it much yet but that's about to change took a ride this afternoon just to get out of the house for a bit new hogan lake is filling up & didn't see any deer but the turkeys were out I really love it since I relocated from Stockton it's pretty quiet


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

the headband is curing up nice (what's left) it sure makes smoked salmon , horseradish jack cheese & pickled eggs (stuff from Christmas) taste good on a rainy night just hanging around the house all is well hope the next stuff comes out this good ......


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice scenery!!
Nice dinner also!


----------



## r.i.kid (Jan 7, 2017)

got another 18.7oz off the 2nd plant.that's a 5×3 table


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the headband is curing up nice (what's left) it sure makes smoked salmon , horseradish jack cheese & pickled eggs (stuff from Christmas) taste good on a rainy night just hanging around the house all is well hope the next stuff comes out this good ......View attachment 3870913 View attachment 3870912


Nice bro good stuff 

I love headband


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice bro good stuff
> 
> I love headband


I like headband too that's why I kept those babies alive so I have the option of running it again


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2017)

r.i.kid said:


> got another 18.7oz off the 2nd plant.that's a 5×3 table View attachment 3870954


is that from the same 600w. light ?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2017)

this strain screams out to be trained the temp has warmed with the tropical pattern storm that blew in I'm getting happier by the day I'm hoping the quality is as good as the headband I've heard nothing negative about blue dream or stardawg I like the growth character of this strain kind of a slow starter but they're waking up


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2017)

things are programming my ph has tamed down & holds for 3 days before I have to lower it trial fitted the Scrog & I figure in a week or so I'll reinstall it to stay


----------



## Csar (Jan 9, 2017)

hey what's the chopportunity stock for herk.? 
and also I just grabbed me a stardawg clone how did you like it so far


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2017)

Csar said:


> hey what's the chopportunity stock for herk.?
> and also I just grabbed me a stardawg clone how did you like it so far


I passed the pure stardawg clones to a friend as my mom got froze but stardawg has good growth characteristics,is smelly even when young ,& even though mine was nowhere close to being done it was potent the double dream I'm growing now has ( as near as I can figure) 25%stardawg & 75% blue dream but I can smell & see some of the stardawg genetics in it I have access to stardawg babies from my friend the babies I gave him are really looking good I think you made a good choice the 2 scraggly plants in the middle are headband I'm nursing back to health to clone when I clone the double dream


----------



## Csar (Jan 9, 2017)

on the bigger plants do you use the chop sticks to train them? never seen that before


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

Csar said:


> on the bigger plants do you use the chop sticks to train them? never seen that before


Only on the Asian land race strains.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 9, 2017)

Csar said:


> on the bigger plants do you use the chop sticks to train them? never seen that before


You mean bamboo sticks?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2017)

Csar said:


> on the bigger plants do you use the chop sticks to train them? never seen that before


yeah those are BBQ skewers tied in place with jute twine it makes things go easier when you lower the screen in place I'm gonna tie 2 more limbs tomorrow I'll take closer pics it works out pretty good


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah those are BBQ skewers tied in place with jute twine it makes things go easier when you lower the screen in place I'm gonna tie 2 more limbs tomorrow I'll take closer pics it works out pretty good


Thats a good idea, Ill try that next time I scrog


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2017)

I tie the limbs down because when I lst or supercrop I've been known to snap limbs & although they seem to get over it snapped limbs can slow the whole process down


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Only on the Asian land race strains.


newly formed ghiengus - chiengus kush from outer mongloidia in the yunname province!   they've recovered in just a few hours


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 11, 2017)

I've got a little discoloration/crispness on 1 of my fan leaves it might be from the oscillating fan that I've moved on top of my reservoir all my other growth looks healthy


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

finally getting a rate of growth I'm happy with and for the 4th morning in a row my ph has held steady under 6.0 (5.9 this morning) the plant on the left looking the healthiest


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe it's the lighting but they still look N deficient. If you had a strong white light to use for pics is be better able to tell. 

They are definitely making progress and I'm enjoying the daily progression of pics!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe it's the lighting but they still look N deficient. If you had a strong white light to use for pics is be better able to tell.
> 
> They are definitely making progress and I'm enjoying the daily progression of pics!


I'm gonna up the ppm to about 850-900 ppm & add 1 m/l grow per gallon these just might be one of those strains that like nitrogen this schedule worked very well on the headband giving me a deep color just not the case here you are calling it right the color is light I've been using 5 m/l calmag im gonna double that to 10 ,the max is 15m/l per gal.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe it's the lighting but they still look N deficient. If you had a strong white light to use for pics is be better able to tell.
> 
> They are definitely making progress and I'm enjoying the daily progression of pics!


Here they are under a drop light still not as dark as I would like , glad they're the same color ppm.has finally started dropping so they're starting to feed


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

I think my heater caused the leaf damage I changed the direction of my heater fan the good rate of growth is holding they're as wide as tall in the next couple of days the screen is gonna be put in for keeps one plant lags slightly but that could change


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

my room is 4 x 4 my light covers 3 x 4 max for bloom I moved my light 6 in. towards the back of my room & re-centered everything under it this frees up some room in the front of the room for my heater , reservoir & fans just makes things a little more user friendly the Scrog is in place & im gonna start training as they develop I've opened up my squares to 4" x 4" hopefully I won't snap as many limbs this time also gonna tie branches to the screen as they grow instead of trying to tuck them under the headband that was sickly that I put in 4x 4 rock wool blocks have roots out the bottoms I'm gonna clone them & the double dream soon just to have something around although I'm eyeballing sunset sherbet for my next grow


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm getting growth daily the screen will start filling soon tomorrow or Monday I'm gonna feed I removed a couple of the very bottom leaves that weren't getting any light I'm not a big fan of removing leaves but I don't think I hurt them any eventually the stuff below the screen is gonna go but not now they've finally woke up now I plan to veg another month & possibly longer until my Scrog is finished filling in & I have the canopy I want


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2017)

The bigger they get the faster they grow. I'd recommend you flip when they're about 2/3 of the way to filling in your SCRoG screen, then the stretch in the first 2 to 3 weeks of bloom will finish the job without overcrowding.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The bigger they get the faster they grow. I'd recommend you flip when they're about 2/3 of the way to filling in your SCRoG screen, then the stretch in the first 2 to 3 weeks of bloom will finish the job without overcrowding.


yeah they're steadily gaining momentum I wish I knew the rate of stretch that would really give me a good insight on when to flip too soon & you lose out & if you wait too long they get hard to control the highest rate of growth is yet to come the 18 th.will be a month but if the rate of growth keeps accelerating I don't think I'll need to veg 2 months like I originally planned because as I train the canopy there won't be as much of the top growth piling up over the bottom stuff I just know the last grow didn't have enough canopy to use the lights full footprint upping to 2 plants should fill the screen faster than a single plant would I should do better this grow


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 15, 2017)

More growth today soon I'll remove some more of the bottom fan leaves as the canopy developers they'll be in darkness


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2017)

this Wednesday will be a month since I put these in here soon I'm gonna clone this & the headband just in case this is too good to pass up another round but I'm seriously considering sunset sherbet for my next grow


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this Wednesday will be a month since I put these in here soon I'm gonna clone this & the headband just in case this is too good to pass up another round but I'm seriously considering sunset sherbet for my next grow View attachment 3877831View attachment 3877833 View attachment 3877834


I got some of that sunset sherbet from @Grandpapy when he came thru and visited last summer. That was some damn tasty smoke, for sure!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I got some of that sunset sherbet from @Grandpapy when he came thru and visited last summer. That was some damn tasty smoke, for sure!


I've grown one of the parents(pink panties) & it was pretty tasty too & early in budding smells like grape & then changes up more in the direction of berries I guess the cut of gsc they cross it with adds some potency that the pink panties was a wee bit shy on


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2017)

the growth is gaining daily & my learning curve on dwc as well as doing a 2 plant Scrog is getting a bit sharper as this goes along today I'm gonna do a reservoir change & advance the nutes as well as tweed the feeding schedule a bit leaning in the direction of nitrogen I'm gonna reduce the bloom 1 m/- gal & increase the grow 1/2 ml- gal. then the micro 1/2ml-gal so the increase is split between the grow & micro as well as raising the total ppm & a slight increase in cal mag. as well


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice man, looks like you have a healthy looking set of girls


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice man, looks like you have a healthy looking set of girls


hey Eddie how's your grow doing?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey Eddie how's your grow doing?


Things are moving along man. Still getting the new 600w dialed in. These plants in flower are huge almost maxing out my 5.5 tent. Can't complain though my last light I was just using a little led as you saw. 

Anyways seems like you got the hydro down huh that scrog is going to fill up fast


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2017)

I fed last night & this morning the ppm was high @ 1130 so I removed 1 gallon of nutrients & replaced with water I'm wanting to get the ppm in the neighborhood of 1000 steadily cleaning up the bottom stuff but I'm not gonna remove any limbs until I clone been in here 1 month today


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

How many gallons is your reservoir?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

32 days into flowering for my clones from RCP, nd I wish I had kept a copy of each.
The Tange smell is crazy like tangerine skin, and he DQ smells like sweet fruitiness.
The Purple Cadillac clones seem different with one purpling and other isn yet for some reason


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> 32 days into flowering for my clones from RCP, nd I wish I had kept a copy of each.
> The Tange smell is crazy like tangerine skin, and he DQ smells like sweet fruitiness.
> The Purple Cadillac clones seem different with one purpling and other isn yet for some reason


Always keep clones, so you can keep the good phenos!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> How many gallons is your reservoir?


the res. holds 4 & each unit holds 2 for a total of 8


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Always keep clones, so you can keep the good phenos!


I'm gonna clone both of these plants & number my babies to the mom just in case I have 2 phenos ( which I seriously doubt) & im also gonna clone the headband just to have around


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna clone both of these plants & number my babies to the mom just in case I have 2 phenos ( which I seriously doubt) & im also gonna clone the headband just to have around


You can clone late in bloom, just get some roots going and then hit them with strong light on a veg schedule. It just takes longer this way.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You can clone late in bloom, just get some roots going and then hit them with strong light on a veg schedule. It just takes longer this way.


Im not good at cloning anyway. Ill likely just lose a bud and not gain a clone lol.
If I really though I could root them I would do it in a heartbeat though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the res. holds 4 & each unit holds 2 for a total of 8


So like 12.5% replaced, that sounds good to me.
I would think that would drop you back to the high 900s dep on your tap water ppm


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im not good at cloning anyway. Ill likely just lose a bud and not gain a clone lol.
> If I really though I could root them I would do it in a heartbeat though.


Can I just put a cut in soil and go with it like that?
Do the buds need to get removed?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Can I just put a cut in soil and go with it like that?
> Do the buds need to get removed?


Don't remove the bud as it acts like leaves, root however you're comfortable.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Don't remove the bud as it acts like leaves, root however you're comfortable.


I suck at rooting lol, and thats why I thought to try this way since I havent done it yet, meaning I havent failed this way yet haha

Leave buds...check!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I suck at rooting lol, and thats why I thought to try this way since I havent done it yet, meaning I havent failed this way yet haha
> 
> Leave buds...check!


I cloned the stardawg late & they rooted & tried to bud at the same time I kept them on 18 hrs light & they reverted back my friend is getting ready to kick off a grow with them


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I cloned the stardawg late & they rooted & tried to bud at the same time I kept them on 18 hrs light & they reverted back my friend is getting ready to kick off a grow with them


Ill take a cut from each of these strains and see if they will root.
I never succeeded in rooting something in the 5th week of flowering though


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> So like 12.5% replaced, that sounds good to me.
> I would think that would drop you back to the high 900s dep on your tap water ppm


that's pretty close I checked tonight it's [email protected] 1010 ph. with no adjustment is 5.8 I'm gonna call it good


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2017)

today everything is progressing good & growth is almost touching in the middle


----------



## ItalianMike (Jan 19, 2017)

VK is a beast!

Herc - whats wrong with the auto? My ph is fine..Manganese?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2017)

ItalianMike said:


> VK is a beast!
> 
> Herc - whats wrong with the auto? My ph is fine..Manganese?


hey mike is the auto on the right? If so it looks like it needs cal- mag the one on the left looks like the ppm. is too high I would reduce the ppm. To about 450 but you gotta remember I'm not the sharpest


----------



## ItalianMike (Jan 20, 2017)

Auto is on the right, my 3 part nutes has cal mag - guess its not enough?

The vk on the left is actually under 400ppm as of that photo.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2017)

ItalianMike said:


> Auto is on the right, my 3 part nutes has cal mag - guess its not enough?
> 
> The vk on the left is actually under 400ppm as of that photo.


I use the gh 3 part flora series nutes & tap water but if I don't add cal - mag ny plants get light & kind of dull looking they say cal- mag helps the plants absorb nutrients I've came to rely on it as my go - to first when things aren't going as they should my nutrient has cal -mag but as you said I don't think it's enough then you need to look at the new top growth & see what it looks like I think you're doing things right & your ppm. doesn't seem excessive I overfed in my first dwc grow & there was hell to pay I turned a 3 month grow into a 5+ month grow the plant don't look that bad maybe it will come around & i have absolutely no experience with autoflowers but worst case you can always center the vk under the light & probably get a full harvest the vk has got good green color you're gonna do good with that I think my main problem is I have no patience I want everything now im constantly having to make myself slow down


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2017)

another day of growth too early to tell but they seem to be warming up to the nutrient increase


----------



## ItalianMike (Jan 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I use the gh 3 part flora series nutes & tap water but if I don't add cal - mag ny plants get light & kind of dull looking they say cal- mag helps the plants absorb nutrients I've came to rely on it as my go - to first when things aren't going as they should my nutrient has cal -mag but as you said I don't think it's enough then you need to look at the new top growth & see what it looks like I think you're doing things right & your ppm. doesn't seem excessive I overfed in my first dwc grow & there was hell to pay I turned a 3 month grow into a 5+ month grow the plant don't look that bad maybe it will come around & i have absolutely no experience with autoflowers but worst case you can always center the vk under the light & probably get a full harvest the vk has got good green color you're gonna do good with that I think my main problem is I have no patience I want everything now im constantly having to make myself slow down



Just brought ph back to 6.0 - was too low, around 5.1


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 21, 2017)

the screen is starting to fill & tonight the outermost leaves are starting to touch in the middle & im getting thick crazy growth in the tops of my plants these pics were actually taken last night


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the screen is starting to fill & tonight the outermost leaves are starting to touch in the middle & im getting thick crazy growth in the tops of my plants these pics were actually taken last night View attachment 3881194View attachment 3881195 View attachment 3881196


Time to spread those girls out and thin them just a bit. You're gonna be ready to flip in a few days.


----------



## r.i.kid (Jan 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> is that from the same 600w. light ?


yeah 600w...good smoke. it's a little to dopey for my liking tho...but it was intended to serve it's purpose as a night time bud and it hit its mark


----------



## r.i.kid (Jan 21, 2017)

my new girl...lemon haze. she's looking good 5' high by 4' wide


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2017)

r.i.kid said:


> my new girl...lemon haze. she's looking good 5' high by 4' wideView attachment 3881875


She looks good
Im smoking some SLH right now


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Time to spread those girls out and thin them just a bit. You're gonna be ready to flip in a few days.


did a little thinning tonight I'm waiting on another few inches in height so I can bend & tie this strain is supposed to be stardawg xbluedream-x- bluedream so on paper it looks like 75% blue dream & 25% stardawg but this stuff so far isn't a real stretcher like I've always thought blue dream to be it tends to grow like a tumbleweed I had every intention of a 60 day veg today is day#33 they're blowing up as ttystikk has stated I better start a training program started the stuff I pruned off I don't think is gonna phase it


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 21, 2017)

r.i.kid said:


> my new girl...lemon haze. she's looking good 5' high by 4' wideView attachment 3881875


I really liked slh when I grew it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I really liked slh when I grew it


I still grow it. And, I still like it!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

the crazy growth continues tomorrow I'm gonna break out the twine & scissors


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

My SLH in jar for a month and a half has already converted to a stoney almost couch lock from a slightly sativa feeling high.
Still awesome smell, but the high or stone actually isnt my taste


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I still grow it. And, I still like it!


Do you use the GHS SLH?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

meanwhile.....gathering beverage for the super bowl party yee-haw!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Do you use the GHS SLH?


My cut is the first Colorado Cannabis Cup winner.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My cut is the first Colorado Cannabis Cup winner.


Energetic high?
So disappointed with the lazy high from this cut


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> meanwhile.....gathering beverage for the super bowl party yee-haw!View attachment 3882581View attachment 3882582 View attachment 3882584


Moonshine?
I have never tried that


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Energetic high?
> So disappointed with the lazy high from this cut


Yes, heady and spacy.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, heady and spacy.


how is the high from the spacedawg-x- gg#4 ? & did you ever get that kandy kush cut? kandy kush rates high on my hit list I just love an og just not fond of their growth characteristics a cross would be nice possibly the best of both worlds in my opinion a good train wreck is underrated just love the stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Moonshine?
> I have never tried that


rice,pears ,applesauce for the mash came out way more potent than expected


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, heady and spacy.


slh in moderation is cool for me if I'm a piggy I get paranoid same for the edibles from it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> how is the high from the spacedawg-x- gg#4 ? & did you ever get that kandy kush cut? kandy kush rates high on my hit list I just love an og just not fond of their growth characteristics a cross would be nice possibly the best of both worlds in my opinion a good train wreck is underrated just love the stuff


Haven't finished the Kandy Kush yet.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Haven't finished the Kandy Kush yet.


just curious I figure if anyone would know it would be you


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, heady and spacy.


Nice I love the energetic and heady ones more than the pillow strains for the most part


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> rice,pears ,applesauce for the mash came out way more potent than expected


Nice, how does it taste?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> slh in moderation is cool for me if I'm a piggy I get paranoid same for the edibles from it


The SLH I have gotten has never been a paranoid cut, but mine are from clubs that always push indica dom phenos at least from what I have seen. Ill just have to buy seeds I think to get the real deal, just trying to decide what company to breeder from.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The SLH I have gotten has never been a paranoid cut, but mine are from clubs that always push indica dom phenos at least from what I have seen. Ill just have to buy seeds I think to get the real deal, just trying to decide what company to breeder from.


I've only grew greenhouse version everyone hates on arjan & probably with some merit but I put all that aside for the finished product


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice, how does it taste?


like a chrome cleaner of some sort probably tear the top of your head off & leave your eye sockets full of sand this is more of a novelty I prefer a good beer but you always get the idiot that wants to be gung- ho bad ass ,haven't had a good grin in awhile this is gonna be a good time to be an old fart & let the young- uns carry the torch


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've only grew greenhouse version everyone hates on arjan & probably with some merit but I put all that aside for the finished product


I remember there was another breeder, but for some reason right now I cant find it.
Likely just get the GHS version 
Im not gonna buy all their strains, but the SLH can be nice, and the first cut I had was more heady and motivating, stuff like that is good for me to combat depression (I dont do pills).


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> like a chrome cleaner of some sort probably tear the top of your head off & leave your eye sockets full of sand this is more of a novelty I prefer a good beer but you always get the idiot that wants to be gung- ho bad ass ,haven't had a good grin in awhile this is gonna be a good time to be an old fart & let the young- uns carry the torch


Can you make it less potent?
I have been thinking about DIY wines and beer brewing, but another expense, so Ill wait till I have some credit cards down after all this grow equipment I bought and built.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 22, 2017)

Looking good man


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Can you make it less potent?
> I have been thinking about DIY wines and beer brewing, but another expense, so Ill wait till I have some credit cards down after all this grow equipment I bought and built.


yeah the beer making is where my true passion lies the shine is as simple as a trip to you tube I had to use amalyse enzyme on the rice it's cheap & as you're in sac. a good yeast is readily available I'm gonna use this in a mixed drink perhaps with cranberry juice it don't taste bad kinda like everclear this is my first run & thrift shop stainless pressure cooker & surprisingly enough the 2 jars I didn't keep were gone before they cooled off for a diy guy this could be right up your alley I had some misgivings about my mash but it's real similar to pruno like hooch in the jailhouse I've got a few bugs to work out but it's working


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Can you make it less potent?
> I have been thinking about DIY wines and beer brewing, but another expense, so Ill wait till I have some credit cards down after all this grow equipment I bought and built.


I hear you on the outgoing expenses


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the beer making is where my true passion lies the shine is as simple as a trip to you tube I had to use amalyse enzyme on the rice it's cheap & as you're in sac. a good yeast is readily available I'm gonna use this in a mixed drink perhaps with cranberry juice it don't taste bad kinda like everclear this is my first run & thrift shop stainless pressure cooker & surprisingly enough the 2 jars I didn't keep were gone before they cooled off for a diy guy this could be right up your alley I had some misgivings about my mash but it's real similar to pruno like hooch in the jailhouse I've got a few bugs to work out but it's working


So you have been making some beer?
I like dark beers and IPAs best, but Im cheap and drink Papst often.

I was a bad alcoholic, but I only allow myself a single 16oz beer a day now, but usually dont finish the can.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> So you have been making some beer?
> I like dark beers and IPAs best, but Im cheap and drink Papst often.
> 
> I was a bad alcoholic, but I only allow myself a single 16oz beer a day now, but usually dont finish the can.


so do I except Busch is cheaper & you're right those dark beers cost I have a mr.beer kit but those cost too gonna research more options


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> so do I except Busch is cheaper & you're right those dark beers cost I have a mr.beer kit but those cost too gonna research more options


If you make any beer dont forget to post it.
I have heard beer is harder to make than wine with temps being critical


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2017)

started my first round of training today checked the nutrients the ppm has dropped from 1010 to 920 & it took 2 gallons to top off I put the gallon of nutrients I removed to lower the ppm. back in along with a gallon of water the ph. was 5.6 removed a lot of useless stuff


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> started my first round of training today checked the nutrients the ppm has dropped from 1010 to 920 & it took 2 gallons to top off I put the gallon of nutrients I removed to lower the ppm. back in along with a gallon of water the ph. was 5.6 removed a lot of useless stuff View attachment 3883368View attachment 3883372 View attachment 3883374


Oh yeah, you're getting close to flip.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah, you're getting close to flip.


they rebounded quick & the time to flip is close at hand & im wondering what the stretch is gonna be & realize there is only one way to find out decided against cloning in favor of getting sunset sherbet for my next grow so soon I'm gonna make that trip as I'm gonna put them in rock wool blocks to veg under t-5 s while this finishes off I'm hoping by increasing my veg time I'll pick up a bit more yield I vegged the last grow 30 days but this time I have upped to 2 plants & made the Scrog larger if I flip now an early April harvest would be in the works I expected more stretch from this strain but they have stayed pretty short much like a tumbleweed in stature


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm thinking I'm gonna flip Sunday & as the rain has stopped it is a mixed blessing as humidity has dropped but so has the temperatures it's chilly so I'm gonna re set my heater timer the light now that it's colder only heats the room to 57-59 degrees I'll be happy to see spring get here


----------



## r.i.kid (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice I love the energetic and heady ones more than the pillow strains for the most part


just harvest your crop sooner, it'll give you more of an upper..


----------



## r.i.kid (Jan 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna flip Sunday & as the rain has stopped it is a mixed blessing as humidity has dropped but so has the temperatures it's chilly so I'm gonna re set my heater timer the light now that it's colder only heats the room to 57-59 degrees I'll be happy to see spring get hereView attachment 3884876


don't flip till the net is full...then wait a week so they can build nodes to pack bud on...my plants never stretch like other ppl claim. I keep my 660w about 9-10 inches from the top canopy and my 1100w 12 inches...I think ppl are getting that huge stretch cause they're not keeping the light close enough...and I tend to get wind burn a lot more often then light burn.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2017)

gonna do some more training & thinning in the next few days the good rate of growth is holding & im getting some good fan leaves this is the first non- og type I've grown in a few years


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

r.i.kid said:


> just harvest your crop sooner, it'll give you more of an upper..


I tried that with my SLH and it wasnt any speedier, maybe just the wrong pheno


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 27, 2017)

just playing it by ear as to when I'm gonna flip as these probably would of been just fine without the Scrog these limbs are strong


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2017)

today is flip day & about time to start a new thread more suited to this grow as I just kind of slid it in on the headband growATTACH=full]3887132[/ATTACH]


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2017)

maybe I'll just keep things here a bit longer


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2017)

still filling in gonna do a little more training & thinning tomorrow gonna get a bit more aggressive with thinning as this stuff is thick


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 30, 2017)

I pruned a bunch of stuff today & you can't even tell tomorrow I'm gonna tie some more limbs down & some smaller lower ones I'm just gonna snip I'm hoping the coldest part of winter is on it's way out as it's nice when my light gives me temps like this in the afternoons as it cuts back on the amount of hours I've been running the electric heater


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

I am running a window fan to cool my room slightly and you need a heater...


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

I thinned more stuff but this foliage is thick it's been 5 days since the flip & my nutrients are down to a ppm. of 520 I fed at 1010 ph. has finally crept up to 6.4 so I'm shooting to drop it down to about 5.7ish I'm thinking by getting my branching higher above the drip rings as well as lowering my nutrient levels has prevented the mold maybe this strain is more mold resistant in any case it's gone


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

forgot the pics my next move is gonna be to get my sunset sherbet babies for my next grow


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

They are of to the races and going fast with growth now!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> They are of to the races and going fast with growth now!


hey bassman how's it goin? I'm thinning this stuff almost daily & they continue to give me the profile of a tumbleweed I'm gonna make the trip soon to get a couple sherbet babies I have headband & the doubledream I'm gonna clone


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> So you have been making some beer?
> I like dark beers and IPAs best, but Im cheap and drink Papst often.
> 
> I was a bad alcoholic, but I only allow myself a single 16oz beer a day now, but usually dont finish the can.


I got my distillers yeast here www.homebrewsupply.com their main thing is beer & they have educational stuff too so I'm gonna start researching cash is in short supply so I plan on going basic & im anticipating a better harvest so I'll have bartering material but until then I'm gonna study this beer making stuff a little closer as I like beer


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I got my distillers yeast here www.homebrewsupply.com their main thing is beer & they have educational stuff too so I'm gonna start researching cash is in short supply so I plan on going basic & im anticipating a better harvest so I'll have bartering material but until then I'm gonna study this beer making stuff a little closer as I like beer


Offgas your carboys into your bloom room.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey bassman how's it goin? I'm thinning this stuff almost daily & they continue to give me the profile of a tumbleweed I'm gonna make the trip soon to get a couple sherbet babies I have headband & the doubledream I'm gonna clone


I might grab a few clones soon also since I am close to done here with this run.
I like the smell of all 3 strains I have from RCP, and might grab a few more of them if they have them. I might go this thursday since I think thats when they'll be restocked.

Ill post a few pics of what I have flowering here if you are interested.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I got my distillers yeast here www.homebrewsupply.com their main thing is beer & they have educational stuff too so I'm gonna start researching cash is in short supply so I plan on going basic & im anticipating a better harvest so I'll have bartering material but until then I'm gonna study this beer making stuff a little closer as I like beer


I want to make both beer and wine.
My wife says I have enough over priced hobbies already lol, but I could sell some beer or wine after I make them possibly and make it a free hobby or at last cheaper maybe.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Offgas your carboys into your bloom room.


that would also keep the mash temp up to par the turbo yeast by- product is co2


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want to make both beer and wine.
> My wife says I have enough over priced hobbies already lol, but I could sell some beer or wine after I make them possibly and make it a free hobby or at last cheaper maybe.


that's the way I'm rollin except I'm gonna sell the hooch & drink the beer lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want to make both beer and wine.
> My wife says I have enough over priced hobbies already lol, but I could sell some beer or wine after I make them possibly and make it a free hobby or at last cheaper maybe.


my wife says the same thing they seem to home in the things you enjoy the most


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I might grab a few clones soon also since I am close to done here with this run.
> I like the smell of all 3 strains I have from RCP, and might grab a few more of them if they have them. I might go this thursday since I think thats when they'll be restocked.
> 
> Ill post a few pics of what I have flowering here if you are interested.


pics welcome always interested


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want to make both beer and wine.
> My wife says I have enough over priced hobbies already lol, but I could sell some beer or wine after I make them possibly and make it a free hobby or at last cheaper maybe.


also related www.BrewersFriend.com


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my wife says the same thing they seem to home in the things you enjoy the most


Yeah guys seem to have more hobbies or just much different ones that women


horribleherk said:


> pics welcome always interested


Ok Ill add some


horribleherk said:


> that's the way I'm rollin except I'm gonna sell the hooch & drink the beer lol


I like both, but dont drink much anymore, but like to cook with wine


horribleherk said:


> also related www.BrewersFriend.com


Joined


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah guys seem to have more hobbies or just much different ones that women
> 
> Ok Ill add some
> 
> ...


today is feed day I've retreated to my workshop/ man cave now my operations center I'm gonna let things circulate a few hours then check/adjust everything


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2017)

Haha I love the sign! What does she think of it?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Haha I love the sign! What does she think of it?


No stab wounds in it... Yet.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> today is feed day I've retreated to my workshop/ man cave now my operations center I'm gonna let things circulate a few hours then check/adjust everything View attachment 3890764 View attachment 3890765 View attachment 3890762View attachment 3890763


Spread those girls out again, they're really close to flip time.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Spread those girls out again, they're really close to flip time.


I flipped Saturday thinning & tie down almost daily these plants are really short & stocky in stature not what I was expecting at all


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Spread those girls out again, they're really close to flip time.


training day they look like hurricane victims


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> training day they look like hurricane victims View attachment 3891070View attachment 3891074 View attachment 3891075


Anytime in the next week.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> today is feed day I've retreated to my workshop/ man cave now my operations center I'm gonna let things circulate a few hours then check/adjust everything View attachment 3890764 View attachment 3890765 View attachment 3890762View attachment 3890763


it's now my sanctuary wouldn't let me put it on our front gate


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Feb 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> training day they look like hurricane victims View attachment 3891070View attachment 3891074 View attachment 3891075


How many clones you take? Gonna take?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 1, 2017)

Kevin Pickford said:


> How many clones you take? Gonna take?


I'm switching strains but I want to take a couple just in case & a couple from the headband as well


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No stab wounds in it... Yet.


yeah none in me either , funny how they harp on the hobby that actually pays it's own way ....


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2017)

they're rebounding I'm not so far seeing any traits that tells me this is a keeper strain & for next grow I'm gonna slow down & get what I want out of what's available & im gonna mix my strains & thats sunsetsherbet paired up with do-si-dos those are available in clone form & I also want fireballs I'm gonna shift my focus to quality over quantity still remember the time I grew female seeds ww-x- bb & no one liked it including me I think I'll get better quality first then figure out how to get more of it


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they're rebounding I'm not so far seeing any traits that tells me this is a keeper strain & for next grow I'm gonna slow down & get what I want out of what's available & im gonna mix my strains & thats sunsetsherbet paired up with do-si-dos those are available in clone form & I also want fireballs I'm gonna shift my focus to quality over quantity still remember the time I grew female seeds ww-x- bb & no one liked it including me I think I'll get better quality first then figure out how to get more of it View attachment 3891371


Patience, my friend. Things are going very well, no time to get ahead of yourself.

You could flip anytime, and keep in mind the plants will stretch for another two to three weeks after the flip.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Patience, my friend. Things are going very well, no time to get ahead of yourself.
> 
> You could flip anytime, and keep in mind the plants will stretch for another two to three weeks after the flip.


I flipped Saturday I'm counting on some stretch to start soon


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I flipped Saturday I'm counting on some stretch to start soon


Stretch is very dependent on strain, indicas don't stretch nearly as much as sativas, and to a lesser extent on light spectrum; going from a colder light (high Kelvin number) to warmer light increases stretch. The bigger the change in color temperature, the bigger the stretch.

I was suggesting you start your bloom cycle as I did based on the growth characteristics of your plants, which seem pretty indica dominant to me.

Nonetheless, I think you'll have a good run and it should provide you with plenty of good meds. And of course plenty of fun along the way!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Stretch is very dependent on strain, indicas don't stretch nearly as much as sativas, and to a lesser extent on light spectrum; going from a colder light (high Kelvin number) to warmer light increases stretch. The bigger the change in color temperature, the bigger the stretch.
> 
> I was suggesting you start your bloom cycle as I did based on the growth characteristics of your plants, which seem pretty indica dominant to me.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think you'll have a good run and it should provide you with plenty of good meds. And of course plenty of fun along the way!


I like your train of thought I was expecting stretch because of high amount of blue dream in it & the stardawg I grew although not real stretchy didn't stay short either I have a 4 bulb t-5 I'm wanting to put to work vegging while this finishes off which when I get my keeper strain will make me somewhat perpetual my medical card expires this month which I'm gonna renew although we legalized pot here you still need the card to buy babies from a dispensary not sure if I like the new law or not or have a clear understanding of how it's gonna work but tomorrow I'm gonna clone the double dream & the headband & then get the sherbet & do-si-dos before the outdoors rush for babies kicks off & last but not least I'm out of pot I didn't keep enough back in cold weather my neuropathy kicks in pretty good so my preference turns to couch- lock sleepy time stuff that starts out sativa like where you can get a few laughs out of tv before shutting down for the night r/p skywalker was a good strain for me & as you've suggested kandy kush has had my interest for awhile I guess what I'm trying to say is I like a hybrid & today there is a selection like never before which in turn has turned me into somewhat of a strain junkie & then there is that sense of pride when you roll up to the local waterhole & you have something different that rocks you're right though because the grow is a fun part of all that too & so is this site I used to go over to 420 mag. & the farmer but these days just stay here


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Stretch is very dependent on strain, indicas don't stretch nearly as much as sativas, and to a lesser extent on light spectrum; going from a colder light (high Kelvin number) to warmer light increases stretch. The bigger the change in color temperature, the bigger the stretch.
> 
> I was suggesting you start your bloom cycle as I did based on the growth characteristics of your plants, which seem pretty indica dominant to me.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think you'll have a good run and it should provide you with plenty of good meds. And of course plenty of fun along the way!


have considered flipping back to veg mode but might be too late I'm sure it could be done but would considerably lengthen the grow I agree these seem indica dominant it takes more than one grow to get the most a strain has to offer I look at those headbands & know I could make them rock but the mold has me paranoid of it I barely pulled that one off & right now I have a cornucopia of available clones so I haven't been ordering seeds lately


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Stretch is very dependent on strain, indicas don't stretch nearly as much as sativas, and to a lesser extent on light spectrum; going from a colder light (high Kelvin number) to warmer light increases stretch. The bigger the change in color temperature, the bigger the stretch.


Thanks for that info, I was wondering if that might be the case
I veg under 5500K and flower under 3000K and a mix of 3000K and 3500K in other tent


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I like your train of thought I was expecting stretch because of high amount of blue dream in it & the stardawg I grew although not real stretchy didn't stay short either I have a 4 bulb t-5 I'm wanting to put to work vegging while this finishes off which when I get my keeper strain will make me somewhat perpetual my medical card expires this month which I'm gonna renew although we legalized pot here you still need the card to buy babies from a dispensary not sure if I like the new law or not or have a clear understanding of how it's gonna work but tomorrow I'm gonna clone the double dream & the headband & then get the sherbet & do-si-dos before the outdoors rush for babies kicks off & last but not least I'm out of pot I didn't keep enough back in cold weather my neuropathy kicks in pretty good so my preference turns to couch- lock sleepy time stuff that starts out sativa like where you can get a few laughs out of tv before shutting down for the night r/p skywalker was a good strain for me & as you've suggested kandy kush has had my interest for awhile I guess what I'm trying to say is I like a hybrid & today there is a selection like never before which in turn has turned me into somewhat of a strain junkie & then there is that sense of pride when you roll up to the local waterhole & you have something different that rocks you're right though because the grow is a fun part of all that too & so is this site I used to go over to 420 mag. & the farmer but these days just stay here


Dude. Breathe.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> have considered flipping back to veg mode but might be too late I'm sure it could be done but would considerably lengthen the grow I agree these seem indica dominant it takes more than one grow to get the most a strain has to offer I look at those headbands & know I could make them rock but the mold has me paranoid of it I barely pulled that one off & right now I have a cornucopia of available clones so I haven't been ordering seeds lately


Don't flip back.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I like your train of thought I was expecting stretch because of high amount of blue dream in it & the stardawg I grew although not real stretchy didn't stay short either I have a 4 bulb t-5 I'm wanting to put to work vegging while this finishes off which when I get my keeper strain will make me somewhat perpetual my medical card expires this month which I'm gonna renew although we legalized pot here you still need the card to buy babies from a dispensary not sure if I like the new law or not or have a clear understanding of how it's gonna work but tomorrow I'm gonna clone the double dream & the headband & then get the sherbet & do-si-dos before the outdoors rush for babies kicks off & last but not least I'm out of pot I didn't keep enough back in cold weather my neuropathy kicks in pretty good so my preference turns to couch- lock sleepy time stuff that starts out sativa like where you can get a few laughs out of tv before shutting down for the night r/p skywalker was a good strain for me & as you've suggested kandy kush has had my interest for awhile I guess what I'm trying to say is I like a hybrid & today there is a selection like never before which in turn has turned me into somewhat of a strain junkie & then there is that sense of pride when you roll up to the local waterhole & you have something different that rocks you're right though because the grow is a fun part of all that too & so is this site I used to go over to 420 mag. & the farmer but these days just stay here


PMing you


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2017)

I've got the headband under the t-5s kinda glad I cloned it now I've got something to clone in case clone supply dwindles out the doubledream continues to program tomorrow is one week of 12/12


----------



## ItalianMike (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice Herk!

I want to do scrog too but I dont understand how I would go about feeding with my setup.

And Im pretty sure my auto ODd early from too much nutes.


Herk how long did you veg your last grow? The first one with the cx6?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2017)

ItalianMike said:


> Nice Herk!
> 
> I want to do scrog too but I dont understand how I would go about feeding with my setup.
> 
> ...


30 days but should of went to about 45 I'm always trying to flip too soon


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2017)

ItalianMike said:


> Nice Herk!
> 
> I want to do scrog too but I dont understand how I would go about feeding with my setup.
> 
> ...


hey mike I put drain tubes in all my stuff & put a mark on them so I know if I'm low on nutes some hydro shops have the fittings which are quite simple I use the 1/2 in. fittings & drill my holes with a 3/4 in. wood bit these systems are pretty easy to build although I used clear hose I'm gonna change it out with the colored stuff as the clear grows algae I drain from the hose & use a flower watering container with a piece of hose on the end to pour nutrients over the hydroton to fill I grew tomatoes in this one but I'm gonna use it to fire up a second grow it uses a single hose dripper that runs off a fish aquarium pump a few refinements & it will be back up


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have the opposite problem where I flip too late often


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have the opposite problem where I flip too late often


patience is something I need to learn


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> patience is something I need to learn


Just wait for it...


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm starting to like the way they are growing I took 3 clones this morning just to keep this around today is 7 days since the flip & these babies might try to bud on me but I'll keep them under the t-5 until they revert I figure I've got a 50/50% chance on them trying to flower or not our local hydro shop moved to another town so I've got to get some more rockwool cubes to clone in or as I did with the stardawg I could use the jiffy pucks


----------



## ItalianMike (Feb 4, 2017)

I can't seem to clone for shit with hydro..3rd try...


How long more or less should I expect to see root growth Herk?


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Dude. Breathe.


I get like that too


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

ItalianMike said:


> I can't seem to clone for shit with hydro..3rd try...
> 
> 
> How long more or less should I expect to see root growth Herk?


for me it's about 3 weeks others get it done faster but when I'm in tune success is about 98% I just put them under a dome at room temperature,mist them every other day with water until I see roots then a very mild feeding I use the wal- mart Schultz powder I've used the gel but prefer the powder just keep reading & trying you'll eventually get something you're comfortable with


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> patience is something I need to learn


Im greedy for bigger yields in my problem.
Heres a 2 Psycho Killers in flower right now 49 days
Looks like an indica and a sativa leaner


----------



## ItalianMike (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> for me it's about 3 weeks others get it done faster but when I'm in tune success is about 98% I just put them under a dome at room temperature,mist them every other day with water until I see roots then a very mild feeding I use the wal- mart Schultz powder I've used the gel but prefer the powder just keep reading & trying you'll eventually get something you're comfortable with



Ill keep trying. I use the gel - how many times do you apply your powder over the 3 weeks?

Check out my page later the auto is flowering and the vk is beastly man! Really needs a scrog


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> for me it's about 3 weeks others get it done faster but when I'm in tune success is about 98% I just put them under a dome at room temperature,mist them every other day with water until I see roots then a very mild feeding I use the wal- mart Schultz powder I've used the gel but prefer the powder just keep reading & trying you'll eventually get something you're comfortable with


Always been a poor cloner.
I think temperature might be the issue


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im greedy for bigger yields in my problem.
> Heres a 2 Psycho Killers in flower right now 49 days
> Looks like an indica and a sativa leaner
> View attachment 3893408 View attachment 3893409


those are programming I'm quite envious have you ever grown GDP? there was a cut I had & gave away & kicked myself in the ass as it was pretty darned good r/p skywalker is another good one I want to revisit it was my flagship for a few grows close to 1/2 lb from 400 w. hps rock hard thumb size nugs that weighed like lead quality & high was good as well


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im greedy for bigger yields in my problem.
> Heres a 2 Psycho Killers in flower right now 49 days
> Looks like an indica and a sativa leaner
> View attachment 3893408 View attachment 3893409


the one in the bottom pic looks very sativa dominant what's the genetics? you know the doubledream is proving to be a wild card I'm really wondering if they weren't mislabeled somewhere along the way as they're stinky & stretch little not something I expected from the high amount of blue dream in the cross


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> those are programming I'm quite envious have you ever grown GDP? there was a cut I had & gave away & kicked myself in the ass as it was pretty darned good r/p skywalker is another good one I want to revisit it was my flagship for a few grows close to 1/2 lb from 400 w. hps rock hard thumb size nugs that weighed like lead quality & high was good as well


I grew GDP once and it grew a huge main cola and maybe 6 satellite colas and purpled up in the leaves and was super dense and had a very stoney high and nice smell/taste


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the one in the bottom pic looks very sativa dominant what's the genetics? you know the doubledream is proving to be a wild card I'm really wondering if they weren't mislabeled somewhere along the way as they're stinky & stretch little not something I expected from the high amount of blue dream in the cross


*Psycho Killer* »»» Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Psycho_Killer/Breeders_Boutique/

Maybe move the light up an extra foot or so and make them reach for it for a week or so?
Not sure if that will make em stretch, but I know I had serious stretch in the past when I had insufficient light


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> *Psycho Killer* »»» Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Psycho_Killer/Breeders_Boutique/
> 
> Maybe move the light up an extra foot or so and make them reach for it for a week or so?
> Not sure if that will make em stretch, but I know I had serious stretch in the past when I had insufficient light


yeah I'm seriously considering that I'm really curious about what kind of bud structure I'm gonna get I'm thinking I might get some serious bud production as I'm having to supercrop or tie something down daily Jack the Ripper is probably sub cool's best strain did you get the psycho killer in seed form?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I grew GDP once and it grew a huge main cola and maybe 6 satellite colas and purpled up in the leaves and was super dense and had a very stoney high and nice smell/taste


sounds like this cut they called it jacks cut or something like that


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I'm seriously considering that I'm really curious about what kind of bud structure I'm gonna get I'm thinking I might get some serious bud production as I'm having to supercrop or tie something down daily Jack the Ripper is probably sub cool's best strain did you get the psycho killer in seed form?


Yeah seeds from BB website
I never grew or smoked the Jack the ripper, but I might try it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> sounds like this cut they called it jacks cut or something like that


Never heard of Jacks cut
My Gdp didnt get purple

I also grew a cut of Kens GDP, but it was tall and lanky and small buds. I might have gotten a crappy cut, but I wouldnt grow it again.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Never heard of Jacks cut
> My Gdp didnt get purple
> 
> I also grew a cut of Kens GDP, but it was tall and lanky and small buds. I might have gotten a crappy cut, but I wouldnt grow it again.


mine didn't either but it had a grape kool-aid smell yeah the kens cut is why I've passed it over at rcp I just didn't know anybody that's grown that cut


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Im greedy for bigger yields in my problem.
> Heres a 2 Psycho Killers in flower right now 49 days
> Looks like an indica and a sativa leaner
> View attachment 3893408 View attachment 3893409


it looks like the sativa leaning one is gonna finish just as fast if not faster than the indica one


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> mine didn't either but it had a grape kool-aid smell yeah the kens cut is why I've passed it over at rcp I just didn't know anybody that's grown that cut


I may have gotten a poor cut. the clubs were inundated with fake and crap cuts till last few years


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it looks like the sativa leaning one is gonna finish just as fast if not faster than the indica one


I think so as well, but hope she fattens up some.
They claim to be an 8 weeker that has some 9 weekers also. I am 50 days today so I will know soon


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 4, 2017)

ItalianMike said:


> Ill keep trying. I use the gel - how many times do you apply your powder over the 3 weeks?


Mike in my experience wether you use gel or powder its only applied to the clone stem at the time of the cut and its applied then stuck in a cloner, rockwool cube, or rapid rooter plug.

good rule of thumb is to take clones only when in veg.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I may have gotten a poor cut. the clubs were inundated with fake and crap cuts till last few years


yeah the clubs used to be & im sure some still are a dumping grounds for bunk clones I've heard people complain about dark heart but compared to some of the other crap I've got before they're Cadillac of course you gotta remember these aren't the most elite cuts but for the average joe like me they work that being said there is between seeds & clone a lot of decent stuff available today but I believe the best stuff comes from non - commercial growers you might meet out & about rubbing elbows with people & since moving to the hills I ve turned into a homebody I live in a county that is a Mecca of outdoor growers but not being native to these parts choose not to mingle in local affairs the main reason I moved here was to be away from the hustle & bustle of city life that I never really adapted to but I'm gonna figure it out


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the clubs used to be & im sure some still are a dumping grounds for bunk clones I've heard people complain about dark heart but compared to some of the other crap I've got before they're Cadillac of course you gotta remember these aren't the most elite cuts but for the average joe like me they work that being said there is between seeds & clone a lot of decent stuff available today but I believe the best stuff comes from non - commercial growers you might meet out & about rubbing elbows with people & since moving to the hills I ve turned into a homebody I live in a county that is a Mecca of outdoor growers but not being native to these parts choose not to mingle in local affairs the main reason I moved here was to be away from the hustle & bustle of city life that I never really adapted to but I'm gonna figure it out


There was a Club out in Sacramento on El Camino that had the real deal cuts like 5-6 yrs ago but got closed down. I got some super fire clones from them and wish I didnt lose the moms, nor did I realize they were that special at the time.

Living in the hills sounds perfect and has been my dream for years. I am so tired of the city!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> There was a Club out in Sacramento on El Camino that had the real deal cuts like 5-6 yrs ago but got closed down. I got some super fire clones from them and wish I didnt lose the moms, nor did I realize they were that special at the time.
> 
> Living in the hills sounds perfect and has been my dream for years. I am so tired of the city!


it's actually in a lot of ways cheaper


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

bend....tie.....repeat......


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

I figured out a way to veg in rockwool blocks one step closer to cutting my time between harvests


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2017)

I'll see if I can get any pics to load 6 o'clock thurs eve. & I just got back on this crash lasted longer than the last one


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'll see if I can get any pics to load 6 o'clock thurs eve. & I just got back on this crash lasted longer than the last one


Yeah there are issues here sometimes, and this was a bad one it seems. I hope it stays up


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2017)

tonight's pics , I guess things aren't all the way up yet


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> tonight's pics , I guess things aren't all the way up yet


Not quite some pics arent loading


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not quite some pics arent loading


any way things are looking pretty good I've been pruning here & there the blue mountain collective at the end of my street ( about 1/2 mile) now has dark heart clones & gets its drop on fridays


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

I asked for Purple Cadillac and for Dream Queen to be delivered to RCP they (DHN) said yeah.
I tried to make an order at RCP for 2 each they said no gotta order 1,000,000
Not really they said 18, might just as well have said not for medical users.
I went down there at 9 this morning, by 9:30 I was almost to the window, then they said,"no more clones"
So pissed!
I really wanted some more and waited 3 months for a drop but till I asked they werent dropping those strains anymore.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I asked for Purple Cadillac and for Dream Queen to be delivered to RCP they (DHN) said yeah.
> I tried to make an order at RCP for 2 each they said no gotta order 1,000,000
> Not really they said 18, might just as well have said not for medical users.
> I went down there at 9 this morning, by 9:30 I was almost to the window, then they said,"no more clones"
> ...


my friend called today & rcp said they didn't get a drop today


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my friend called today & rcp said they didn't get a drop today


They got drop last night and sold them this morning

02.08.17

By Dsouza

*RCP Sacramento*
HEARTLETS: Allen Wrench, Blue Dream, Boss OG, Chemdawg 4, Dream Queen, Fire OG, Gorilla Glue #4, Girl Scout Cookies, Purple Cadillac, Platinum OG, Remedy CBD, Sour Diesel, Sour Patch Kids, Sherbet, Skywalker OG, Strawberry Banana, Tahoe OG, The WhiteLABLETS: Alien OG, Grape Ape, Headband, Ken’s Granddaddy Purple, Remedy CBD, Sour Diesel, Sherbet


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

http://darkheartnursery.com/clone-drops/


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> http://darkheartnursery.com/clone-drops/


so they don't drop on Thursdays anymore?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 10, 2017)

I've been looking at the sour patch kids


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> so they don't drop on Thursdays anymore?


They drop Wednesday night so that they can get sold as soon as doors open Thursday morning


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been looking at the sour patch kids


I love the smell and taste of SD, but havent tried candyland. I think I have some Candyland cross seeds though


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

I dont see a drop for Blue Mountain Collective today or last night...maybe they are dropping tonight for opening tomorrow?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I dont see a drop for Blue Mountain Collective today or last night...maybe they are dropping tonight for opening tomorrow?


blue mountain is a very small operation at least the one here is I took 3 clones of the doubledream the 2 headbands I had molded again so I'm tossing it too much other stuff to grow I think I'll go another round with the dd tomorrow is 2 weeks since the flip , no signs of buds yet but I'm not too concerned because they're developing nice & finally showing me some vertical growth I'm so glad riu is back up I visited 420 mag it's just not the same as here


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> blue mountain is a very small operation at least the one here is I took 3 clones of the doubledream the 2 headbands I had molded again so I'm tossing it too much other stuff to grow I think I'll go another round with the dd tomorrow is 2 weeks since the flip , no signs of buds yet but I'm not too concerned because they're developing nice & finally showing me some vertical growth I'm so glad riu is back up I visited 420 mag it's just not the same as here


Yeah too any strains to deal with a mold susceptible strain.
Surprised a small collective got hooked up with DHN, hopefully more will soon and I wont have to deal with trying to get clones from that Damn RCP anymore.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah too any strains to deal with a mold susceptible strain.
> Surprised a small collective got hooked up with DHN, hopefully more will soon and I wont have to deal with trying to get clones from that Damn RCP anymore.


rcp is a hassle to get in and out of as soon as I get my strain I'm gonna keep for awhile I won't be having to be buying babies also wanting to order 2 strains in seed form the first is rp/DNA kandy kush & the second is their gyo series lemon walker ( skywalker x lemon skunk) I've grown both parents of this cross & really liked both


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> rcp is a hassle to get in and out of as soon as I get my strain I'm gonna keep for awhile I won't be having to be buying babies also wanting to order 2 strains in seed form the first is rp/DNA kandy kush & the second is their gyo series lemon walker ( skywalker x lemon skunk) I've grown both parents of this cross & really liked both


They are a hassle and favor big business over individuals, bad attitude for a business that is designed for medical use.

Those sound like some nice strains!
Anything with Lemon Skunk


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 10, 2017)

weeeve been reeel good when do we get our picture privileges back???


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 11, 2017)

you realize what time it is when you can access the guyapex Chinese led light advertiser but you can't post pics of your own stuff I guess that's just the way it is


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you realize what time it is when you can access the guyapex Chinese led light advertiser but you can't post pics of your own stuff I guess that's just the way it is


after reading this I realize what a whining crybaby I sound like my apologies to everyone


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 11, 2017)

nah you are not a whining cry baby, As far as i am concerned no appologies are needed since its a tech issue RIU are working on. I cant wait to see your latest pics so hopefully the techs get it fixed quickly


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 11, 2017)

420Barista said:


> nah you are not a whining cry baby, As far as i am concerned no appologies are needed since its a tech issue RIU are working on. I cant wait to see your latest pics so hopefully the techs get it fixed quickly


things are starting to take shape & im finally getting a wee bit of stretch & possibly some cola sites tomorrow is feed day & im gonna get the ppm. somewhere around 1100 the color is lightened up again I'm really happy with things in general & I cloned soon enough after the flip that I don't think the clones are gonna try to bud


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> after reading this I realize what a whining crybaby I sound like my apologies to everyone


I dont think its much to ask for to have the pics enabled. A week to fix the website seems a bit long unless they arent working on it.

Looking forward to pics when if/when the return.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 12, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I dont think its much to ask for to have the pics enabled. A week to fix the website seems a bit long unless they arent working on it.
> 
> Looking forward to pics when if/when the return.


yeah we will get there I've made myself a make shift veg area for my little t-5 light & some folgers coffee containers I'm experimenting with the headband as opposed to chucking them that way I can clone at the flip get things rooted & hopefully have about 1 ft. of growth by the time I chop this should give me a good head start


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

got a break between storms so I'm taking this opportunity to feed as the ppm. has dropped to 430 so they are feeding I'll take a ppm. reading this evening after everything circulates for a few hours the plants are looking good hopefully soon I can post pics as they really tell the story I'm predicting bud- nubbins this coming weekend which will be 3 weeks since the flip


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> got a break between storms so I'm taking this opportunity to feed as the ppm. has dropped to 430 so they are feeding I'll take a ppm. reading this evening after everything circulates for a few hours the plants are looking good hopefully soon I can post pics as they really tell the story I'm predicting bud- nubbins this coming weekend which will be 3 weeks since the flip


So I'm a bit lost. Did you already run the one plant with the one light? Did you get your pound?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So I'm a bit lost. Did you already run the one plant with the one light? Did you get your pound?


yeah the headband fell way short I started it out under the 400 hps & a 29x29 Scrog the 6 cob light has a different foot print so I made a 42x30 Scrog more suited to the configuration of the light & im running 2 stardawg -x- blue dream-x- blue dream it's called doubledream I got 7-1/4 oz from the headband I have that pipe dream of 1 lb harvest I might of let my mouth overload my ass but I'm determined I would of went back with the headband but it is a mold magnet the babies I took molded as well I cloned the doubledream & it will be back for another round & a longer veg time as I now know what to expect after the flip once I get this hitting on all 8 I'm gonna get another cob led & possibly follow your example with the tupur or possibly pro- mix it just seems more simple


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the headband fell way short I started it out under the 400 hps & a 29x29 Scrog the 6 cob light has a different foot print so I made a 42x30 Scrog more suited to the configuration of the light & im running 2 stardawg -x- blue dream-x- blue dream it's called doubledream I got 7-1/4 oz from the headband I have that pipe dream of 1 lb harvest I might of let my mouth overload my ass but I'm determined I would of went back with the headband but it is a mold magnet the babies I took molded as well I cloned the doubledream & it will be back for another round & a longer veg time as I now know what to expect after the flip once I get this hitting on all 8 I'm gonna get another cob led & possibly follow your example with the tupur or possibly pro- mix it just seems more simple


How many watts at the wall does you light pull?
That could give a rough idea what you can expect from a dialed in system


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> How many watts at the wall does you light pull?
> That could give a rough idea what you can expect from a dialed in system


340 I'm figuring the 6 small fans=40 & the 6 cobs = 300 so there is lots of room for improvement


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> 340 I'm figuring the 6 small fans=40 & the 6 cobs = 300 so there is lots of room for improvement


It would be tough to pull a pound under that, even with several plants.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It would be tough to pull a pound under that, even with several plants.


probably tougher with the strains I like as bib bud , critical mass & the like don't have the quality I want but that being said I gotta give it my best shot even if my goal isn't achieved probably be more realistic if I doubled my light 8-10 zips & I'll do the happy dance


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It would be tough to pull a pound under that, even with several plants.


I was thinking he said around 300 before.
@300watts of cobs that would be 15.g/w
Thats a tough goal, I had broken 1.25g/w but that was high yielding strains


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> 340 I'm figuring the 6 small fans=40 & the 6 cobs = 300 so there is lots of room for improvement


I think 1g/w is a good goal with normal strains, so-like 10.7 oz


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I think 1g/w is a good goal with normal strains, so-like 10.7 oz


I could really dig that I'm new to both led & dwc/ waterfarm but I'm reasonably sure this grow is gonna be much improved over the last the next round they're gonna be vegged under the t-5s getting more size than the dispensary sized clones I started with this time I expected a lot more stretch considering the amount of blue dream in this strain don't know anyone growing this or any purple city genetics gear so far I like it hopefully soon we can post pics I'm eyeballing the timber growlights frame series with the vero 29 I'm wanting to get a second grow up over the summer but first I've got to get this one hitting a bit better


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I could really dig that I'm new to both led & dwc/ waterfarm but I'm reasonably sure this grow is gonna be much improved over the last the next round they're gonna be vegged under the t-5s getting more size than the dispensary sized clones I started with this time I expected a lot more stretch considering the amount of blue dream in this strain don't know anyone growing this or any purple city genetics gear so far I like it hopefully soon we can post pics I'm eyeballing the timber growlights frame series with the vero 29 I'm wanting to get a second grow up over the summer but first I've got to get this one hitting a bit better


I think my Tangie is Purple City


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 24, 2017)

Well glad to see the site up. unfortunately still no pics can be viewed yet..


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2017)

420Barista said:


> Well glad to see the site up. unfortunately still no pics can be viewed yet..


yeah I tried other sites but they're not the same it is good to see everyone here hopefully they will get the pics back up


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I tried other sites but they're not the same it is good to see everyone here hopefully they will get the pics back up


Grasscity is where I've been spending my time. Very vanilla compared to RIU but hey at least we can upload pictures


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Grasscity is where I've been spending my time. Very vanilla compared to RIU but hey at least we can upload pictures


Wait a minute- I LIKE vanilla. 

Grass shitty isn't tasty, it's just weak sauce.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Grasscity is where I've been spending my time. Very vanilla compared to RIU but hey at least we can upload pictures


yeah I have been to ic-mag & 420 mag but I've been hanging out here for about 6 years old habit hard to break my girls have finally started to get bud nubbins we've had monumental rain storms & now frost had to fire my little heater back up my clones aren't doing too good but it's not the end of the world this grow is definitely gonna be an improvement over the last


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wait a minute- I LIKE vanilla.
> 
> Grass shitty isn't tasty, it's just weak sauce.


I have to agree very plain. I like seeing people getting trolled.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I have been to ic-mag & 420 mag but I've been hanging out here for about 6 years old habit hard to break my girls have finally started to get bud nubbins we've had monumental rain storms & now frost had to fire my little heater back up my clones aren't doing too good but it's not the end of the world this grow is definitely gonna be an improvement over the last


Can't wait to see pictures.... if THAT ever happens.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Can't wait to see pictures.... if THAT ever happens.


Sunni says they're working on it on top of everything else one of the owners of the site is in critical condition in the hospital


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Sunni says they're working on it on top of everything else one of the owners of the site is in critical condition in the hospital


Dam that sucks. Well time will tell.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 25, 2017)

I fed yesterday my good tds meter needs batteries which the local hardware is out of so I had to use the little drinking water meter which tops out at 1000ppm. I fed @ 890 which will have to work for now plants are looking really nice


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 26, 2017)

i see pics now on this and other threads so I am trying to upload a pic here.

eureka!!!! their back in business 

get them pics posted people I miss fresh bud porn!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2017)

420Barista said:


> i see pics now on this and other threads so I am trying to upload a pic here.
> View attachment 3894904
> eureka!!!! their back in business
> 
> get them pics posted people I miss fresh bud porn!!!


here we go YEEE-HAAAW!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2017)

I had a rough time with my clones but I have a couple rooted for my next grow this strain is dream-star-x-bluedream & even the young bud nubbins are starting to frost with a very sweet smell to them I've been keeping a little extra nitrogen in my feeding schedule but the color tends to stay on the light side


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 26, 2017)

they are looking great. feels good to see your progress once AGAIN. lets hope your clones get with the program.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2017)

420Barista said:


> they are looking great. feels good to see your progress once AGAIN. lets hope your clones get with the program.


thanks when I first started this grow I wasn't sure if I liked the way this stuff grows but it's starting to grow on me these days


----------



## confussed.com (Feb 26, 2017)

too many yee haaws in this thread i am out


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 26, 2017)

Gawd damn


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2017)

for the first time in a long time I've had problems getting my clones to root but finally I'm getting there I'm really wanting another round of this strain


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 27, 2017)

Howdy? ( banjo music in the background)
Gawl dam slim, them there some mighty fine crops, yeah man.


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> for the first time in a long time I've had problems getting my clones to root but finally I'm getting there I'm really wanting another round of this strain View attachment 3896001


Pain in the arse strain or environmental?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2017)

Cx2H said:


> Pain in the arse strain or environmental?


it's the environment/ grower error I got careless


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2017)

just finished my daily ritual of bend&tie limbs as pruning leaves to open up bud sites to light it's looking like this may very well be a 10 week strain


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it's the environment/ grower error I got careless


Yeah, I've been known to do that too.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2017)

Cx2H said:


> Howdy? ( banjo music in the background)
> Gawl dam slim, them there some mighty fine crops, yeah man.


a little sumpn to go with the banjo music lol


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2017)

getting cold at night & ive got the heat going springlike weather is supposed to hit in a few days & im ready still a daily ritual of training but the stage is just about set I might of jumped the gun on the [email protected] 43 days I got 2 babies to root & they'll be vegging under the t-5s until these girls finish


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2017)

Big difference since last time I saw pics.
Filled in well!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> a little sumpn to go with the banjo music lolView attachment 3896055


That's purely for medicinal purposes, right?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's purely for medicinal purposes, right?


right!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Big difference since last time I saw pics.
> Filled in well!


I'm pretty happy how have you been I looked up that psycho killer you might be on to something there how are they looking ? they looked nice in your pics dark heart released a strain called sour patch kids ( sour'diesel-x-candyland) that catches my interest meanwhile this is going another round & im getting closer to pulling the trigger on another light & tent it's looking like timber on the light & although pricey there is a package deal on the amare se-250 & 3x3 tent I'm considering from ledgrowlightsdepot.com where I have an account theoretically the Johnson paid for itself last grow so maybe after harvest I'll expand


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2017)

still thinning out a few leaves here & there to allow full light on my buds otherwise I only prune off damaged or sick looking growth a few days of no rain & frosty nights has brought the humidity back down to where I'm comfortable after the mold issues with the headband I'm not fond of humidity as the frost melts the humidity will rise a bit


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 28, 2017)

looking great!!!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2017)

the clones are in bad shape but in spite of my carelessness they are getting roots & a tiny bit of new growth I was gonna change strains & wasn't too concerned about the clones but changed my mind so now they're important the final decision will hinge on the quality of the finished product of course so far it looks & smells good even this early the growth smells like stardawg but the buds tend to smell on the blueberry side


----------



## iHearAll (Feb 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the clones are in bad shape but in spite of my carelessness they are getting roots & a tiny bit of new growth I was gonna change strains & wasn't too concerned about the clones but changed my mind so now they're important the final decision will hinge on the quality of the finished product of course so far it looks & smells good even this early the growth smells like stardawg but the buds tend to smell on the blueberry side View attachment 3896791


hey good idea for suspending those rockwool cubes. i may steal that idea one day


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> hey good idea for suspending those rockwool cubes. i may steal that idea one day


yeah it lets the roots dangle underneath & gives me the option of a small air stone & nutrients to veg until my waterfarms are finished if you just sit the cubes on a flat surface the roots get squashed


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2017)

a top view of the canopy it's getting there I was planning on more stretch another week veg time would of been better


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> a top view of the canopy it's getting there I was planning on more stretch another week veg time would of been better View attachment 3896864


A little judicious adjustment now will help fill it in nicely, accomplishing the same thing.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 2, 2017)

I tie a limb or pluck a leaf or train something every morning not much change but I'll update tonight before lights out I'm gonna start running the light at night


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 2, 2017)

it took 2-1/2 gallons to top off the res tonight I'll check the ppm in the morning to see where things stand they're growing good I'm getting a lot of bud sites


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

View attachment 3898814 everything is cool & they're programming checked [email protected] 605 & [email protected] 5.7 this morning after last nights top-off of 2-1/2 gal. of water I'll add nutrient tonight to bring up the ppm.View attachment 3898814


----------



## Csar (Mar 3, 2017)

What week r u in...

Looking real good


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3898838 View attachment 3898814 everything is cool & they're programming checked [email protected] 605 & [email protected] 5.7 this morning after last nights top-off of 2-1/2 gal. of water I'll add nutrient tonight to bring up the ppm.View attachment 3898814


tomorrow is 5 weeks since I flipped the light 12/12 & it's been 2 weeks since I seen the first sign of them starting to bud


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

@horribleherk what do you think, 

Sun systems 315w 

Or the timbergrow light clu048 250w kit. 

I'm going back and fourth


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> tomorrow is 5 weeks since I flipped the light 12/12 & it's been 2 weeks since I seen the first sign of them starting to bud


What cob kit Are you running


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> @horribleherk what do you think,
> 
> Sun systems 315w
> 
> ...


that is a tough decision to make tha cmh has a good rep & I think the cob you're looking at would give you a slightly lower operating cost as I've read a 315 cmh actually draws about 340w at the wall so theoretically you could operate the cob & a 4- bulb 24" t-5 for the same cost as the cmh which calculates to a lesser outgoing cash flow I've been doing inside grows for about 7 years so even a slight savings adds up I would lean towards the cob but there would definitely be no hard feelings about a cmh as you've got the option of playing with bulbs it might be as simple as a coin toss lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that is a tough decision to make tha cmh has a good rep & I think the cob you're looking at would give you a slightly lower operating cost as I've read a 315 cmh actually draws about 340w at the wall so theoretically you could operate the cob & a 4- bulb 24" t-5 for the same cost as the cmh which calculates to a lesser outgoing cash flow I've been doing inside grows for about 7 years so even a slight savings adds up I would lean towards the cob but there would definitely be no hard feelings about a cmh as you've got the option of playing with bulbs it might be as simple as a coin toss lol


Ya it's getting warming here in socal so I'm thinking about summer time. 

I think I'm going with the sun systems cmh. 

I want a cob kit form timber but the actual kit that covers my tent is out of budget. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What cob kit Are you running


I'm running a Cree 3070 6- cob Johnson so far very happily but they didn't have the timber framework lights at the time I bought it also I had to finance it as I had to spend my money I had saved for a light on emergency veterinary bills when my dog got sick a comparable timber light is actually $200.00 cheaper my light performs flawless & the only bitch is the made in China writing I found on it


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya it's getting warming here in socal so I'm thinking about summer time.
> 
> I think I'm going with the sun systems cmh.
> 
> ...


there is a ton of information on the cmh I almost bought the hydrofarm/ phantom one


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2017)

COB LED is better than 315W. Quantum Boards are even better than COB. It's not just low heat and power savings, spectrum is better, too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> COB LED is better than 315W. Quantum Boards are even better than COB. It's not just low heat and power savings, spectrum is better, too.


Yea that says a lot. I'd rather get a cob kit when I can afford a legitimate one.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> there is a ton of information on the cmh I almost bought the hydrofarm/ phantom one


Ya I just sold my blurple clw light out the blue so now I'm figuring out lighting situation. I think I'm picking up the cmh today. A proper cob kit is over my 500$ budget right. Now. 

Shit !


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> there is a ton of information on the cmh I almost bought the hydrofarm/ phantom one


Ya I just sold my blurple clw light out the blue so now I'm figuring out lighting situation. I think I'm picking up the cmh today. A proper cob kit is over my 500$ budget right. Now. 

Shit !


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya I just sold my blurple clw light out the blue so now I'm figuring out lighting situation. I think I'm picking up the cmh today. A proper cob kit is over my 500$ budget right. Now.
> 
> Shit !


the timber 4 cob vero29v-7 is about $550.00 with riu discount its rated @ 400w. framed & ready to plug in & go


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the timber 4 cob vero29v-7 is about $550.00 with riu discount its rated @ 400w. framed & ready to plug in & go


Yea with tax and shipping puts it closer to 600$ i have my heart set on that one tho


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea with tax and shipping puts it closer to 600$ i have my heart set on that one tho


that's the one that dollar-for-dollar I think would make things happen for me I'm holding off on a second grow until I can make this one pop at least 1/2 lb. harvests or better


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that's the one that dollar-for-dollar I think would make things happen for me I'm holding off on a second grow until I can make this one pop at least 1/2 lb. harvests or better


Why did you want Togo with the phantom?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Why did you want Togo with the phantom?


the price & remote ballast & there is air cooling available for the reflector as it gets hot here in the summer it also has the option of putting the ballast outside the room in the summer & moving it in the room in the winter for a source of free heat if I remember right www.plantgrowinghydroponics.com had the ballast ,reflector & bulb for like $330.00 I might be wrong on the site I'll have to find the exact one if you're interested


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the price & remote ballast & there is air cooling available for the reflector as it gets hot here in the summer it also has the option of putting the ballast outside the room in the summer & moving it in the room in the winter for a source of free heat if I remember right www.plantgrowinghydroponics.com had the ballast ,reflector & bulb for like $330.00 I might be wrong on the site I'll have to find the exact one if you're interested


it's www.plantlightinghydroponics.com $329.00


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it's www.plantlightinghydroponics.com $329.00


@horribleherk dude you just saved me some serious cash! Thank you. I like how the updated the ballast. I may very well get this light


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it's www.plantlightinghydroponics.com $329.00


What do you think the coverage is on that bad boy ?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What do you think the coverage is on that bad boy ?


I would think 40x40 most people I think do a 36x36 Scrog there are a lot of 315 cmh growers & I haven't ruled one out for my next grow as that is a sweet deal only cheaper setup is htg.com has their house brand it comes with their house brand bulb that has a mogul (screw in bulb) for a little more you can upgrade with the mogul/ Phillips adapter & the 2- prong Phillips bulb my first light 7 years ago was one of their hps lights I gave it to a friend who still uses it people bad mouth hightechgardensupply.com but they did right by me their stuff mightnot be the fanciest but it worked for me hard to beat the deal on the phantom I guess the early phantoms had some issues that have been worked out & you've the option of hooking up ducting to the reflector


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> @horribleherk dude you just saved me some serious cash! Thank you. I like how the updated the ballast. I may very well get this light


my original plan was to get a cmh & let it finance a led farther down the road so I researched them pretty good & there is no denying people are getting results with them


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm now running my light at night as days are 60ish & nights can get frosty but the light gives enough heat to keep my room 65-70 degrees this all but eliminates the need for the electric heater the leaves smell like stardawg but the buds right now smell like blueberries


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm now running my light at night as days are 60ish & nights can get frosty but the light gives enough heat to keep my room 65-70 degrees this all but eliminates the need for the electric heater the leaves smell like stardawg but the buds right now smell like blueberries View attachment 3899512View attachment 3899514 View attachment 3899516View attachment 3899518 View attachment 3899519


Shave those legs!


----------



## Strocat (Mar 4, 2017)

Friends.. my new friend grower is kind of clueless when it comes to yields. he is on his first grow and he just kept buying more lights/nutrients/starting more plants etc. he hasnt even finished 1 plant.. he is expecting insane yields.

I've been trying to be realisitic with him but he just gets pissed.



Tell me.


Could 2 mars 600 LED lights (278 actual watt per light) do a 1 pound 1 plant?

He doesn't seem to understand just how much u have to put into 1 single plant to get a pound dry.


so... what do ya'll think is the max yield one could get off a huge yielder like dr krippling incredible bulk under 2 mars 600's ???.


thanks.. I'm trying to help him but he isnt getting it. I told him.. start 1 plant under 1 mars 600 and get it to harvest then go from there but instead he has spent 1600$ on things he simply doesnt need,


I could use your alls help to help him out.


he saw me get 88 grams off 1 auto flower under a mars 300 so he thought he could just buy 2 mars 600's and get 20 oz dry off 4 plants. I told him.. dude its alot more complicated than that and strains vary and hell phenotypes of a strain can vary greatly.


thank you


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm now running my light at night as days are 60ish & nights can get frosty but the light gives enough heat to keep my room 65-70 degrees this all but eliminates the need for the electric heater the leaves smell like stardawg but the buds right now smell like blueberries View attachment 3899512View attachment 3899514 View attachment 3899516View attachment 3899518 View attachment 3899519


Beautiful holy cow ! I've been itching to build a scrog. 

Damn man looks great


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Friends.. my new friend grower is kind of clueless when it comes to yields. he is on his first grow and he just kept buying more lights/nutrients/starting more plants etc. he hasnt even finished 1 plant.. he is expecting insane yields.
> 
> I've been trying to be realisitic with him but he just gets pissed.
> 
> ...


so many variables all I can say is a 1 lb. harvest is a lot easier said than done I'm not saying not to give it a try every grow I know absolutely nothing about mars lights so I'm afraid I'm not much help


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Beautiful holy cow ! I've been itching to build a scrog.
> 
> Damn man looks great


you should be able to fill a 36x36 Scrog with a 315 with 2 plants & get the same result if you use 2 plants of the same strain my Scrog is 42x30 to fit the footprint of my light but I bet you could achieve the same result my old Scrog was 20x29 here is a pic of that single plant grow


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Friends.. my new friend grower is kind of clueless when it comes to yields. he is on his first grow and he just kept buying more lights/nutrients/starting more plants etc. he hasnt even finished 1 plant.. he is expecting insane yields.
> 
> I've been trying to be realisitic with him but he just gets pissed.
> 
> ...


Some people need to hit the wall themselves to know it's hard.

You've offered help and advice; if he won't take it, then just sit back and enjoy the trainwreck, lol

Maybe he'll be more inclined to listen once he's fucked a crop or two up.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm getting a lot of enjoyment out of this grow & the haze in it is starting to show I've been doing og kush grows for the last couple of years the change is kinda nice today is 2 weeks since the first signs of budding & 5 weeks since the flip


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2017)

That's a really nice canopy.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm getting a lot of enjoyment out of this grow & the haze in it is starting to show I've been doing og kush grows for the last couple of years the change is kinda nice today is 2 weeks since the first signs of budding & 5 weeks since the flipView attachment 3899890View attachment 3899892 View attachment 3899893View attachment 3899894


Looks good man


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the timber 4 cob vero29v-7 is about $550.00 with riu discount its rated @ 400w. framed & ready to plug in & go


I ended up getting this light Herk, can't wait to get it. I got just the kit so I am going to have to be handy and build the frame.
Beyond excited


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I ended up getting this light Herk, can't wait to get it. I got just the kit so I am going to have to be handy and build the frame.
> Beyond excited


I'm really envious that is as far I am concerned the best value I would look at the dimensions of the square framed ones they offer & duplicate it then you're setup for a true 4x4 Scrog that has a ppfd higher than what I'm running that is gonna be a formidable weapon


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's a really nice canopy.


thanks ttystikk I heeded your advice & got as much stuff off those "legs " as I could reach I think this is gonna work out good


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks ttystikk I heeded your advice & got as much stuff off those "legs " as I could reach I think this is gonna work out good


Keep going like you are and I think your yield will pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Keep going like you are and I think your yield will pleasantly surprise you.


thanks ttystikk your advice & input is appreciated


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2017)

my clones are pathetic but they're alive I fully plan on running this again with my handwritten notes from this grow I should be able to do even better on the next one


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2017)

everything is pretty much in place not much change except they seem to be fattening up a bit


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> everything is pretty much in place not much change except they seem to be fattening up a bit View attachment 3901211View attachment 3901213 View attachment 3901214


Those plants look so good reaching for the light


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my clones are pathetic but they're alive I fully plan on running this again with my handwritten notes from this grow I should be able to do even better on the next one View attachment 3900275View attachment 3900279 View attachment 3900284


Cloning isnt pretty but you accomplished the objective, roots


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Cloning isnt pretty but you accomplished the objective, roots


this winter has been wet & cold I'm now running my light at night to cut back on the hours I have to run the heater it snowed a couple of days ago in some of the neighboring towns ol'man winter is making one last power drive in a couple of days it's supposed to hit 70 degrees I'm ready for spring this has been a tough winter the clones are gonna snap out of it I originally was gonna switch to sherbet but this strain is really starting to grow on me so I'm really glad I cloned as it might be a problem finding this exact same cut again


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Those plants look so good reaching for the light


you'll be seeing the same thing when you get yours fired up I think you made a good choice I see happiness in your future


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 6, 2017)

Here comes the swell!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Here comes the swell!


I'm hoping! I'm due to hit a good lick lol


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hoping! I'm due to hit a good lick lol


It's looking awfully promising, for sure.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice work...


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 7, 2017)

this grow is going good & I have a lot to be thankful for mainly a good bunch of people around here when this site was down I visited other sites it's just not the same we actually share a pretty good thing here & I like the people I rub elbows with here & every once in a while I think I need to stress the fact of how cool this is here


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 8, 2017)

I got my good tds meter powered up & discovered the little tds meter has gone south fortunately no damage done next tds meter I buy is gonna be a blue lab I'm really happy with their ph pen the oakton meters I've had have served me well but at pretty close to the same price I like the the blue lab stuff


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 8, 2017)

Side note you can only calibrate with blue lab tds solution. They came out with their maintenance kit after i bought mine.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 8, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Side note you can only calibrate with blue lab tds solution. They came out with their maintenance kit after i bought mine.


thanks pinner that's good to know outside of that issue how do you like it? when I bought my ph meter I bought extra calibration solution my oakton meter is getting old my oakton ph meter finally gave up I bought both the oakton meters about 6 years ago just used the ph. a lot more when I did e&f dwc is a different story I rely heavily on the tds meter


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 8, 2017)

Its fast and floats well. Its only ever been .2 ec off at any given time. Did have to warranty the first one two years ago but very well built...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm a confirmed Blue Lab Rat. I won't buy anything else.


----------



## Blitz35 (Mar 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> everything is pretty much in place not much change except they seem to be fattening up a bit View attachment 3901211View attachment 3901213 View attachment 3901214


Hi, saw your journal last night, just wanted to say good job! Do you remember what your dry yield was for the first plant in this journal? Very nice canopy for the two growing now! My only suggestion for you to reach your goal, which is the same goal im looking for in 2 grows from now, is that to achieve that for one plant, I would say if you find a way to set up a co2 diffuser in the grow room, it will raise your yield by at least 30%! To me, its the only thing missing in your setup, the plants will make use of the light much better with added carbon dioxide. Good job on your grows!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 9, 2017)

Blitz35 said:


> Hi, saw your journal last night, just wanted to say good job! Do you remember what your dry yield was for the first plant in this journal? Very nice canopy for the two growing now! My only suggestion for you to reach your goal, which is the same goal im looking for in 2 grows from now, is that to achieve that for one plant, I would say if you find a way to set up a co2 diffuser in the grow room, it will raise your yield by at least 30%! To me, its the only thing missing in your setup, the plants will make use of the light much better with added carbon dioxide. Good job on your grows!


the first grow yielded low 7-1/4 oz. co2 is something I haven't looked at but will research it


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the first grow yielded low 7-1/4 oz. co2 is something I haven't looked at but will research it


The better you seal your grow the more you need supplementation.


----------



## Blitz35 (Mar 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The better you seal your grow the more you need supplementation.


Even without having a sealed grow room, the extra co2 will allow the plant to make more sugars from the light that its getting, provided its getting intense lighting. If you can raise the levels to somewhere between 700-1200ppm's, the plants will love it!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2017)

I fed last night I'm using these additives up for 2 reasons the main reason being they just need used up & the second reason is that the sweet has sulphur & the big swell has silica once they're gone I'm not replacing them they just ain't "all that" things have circulated all night so I'm gonna check & adjust if necessary it still amazes me the way the leaves "pray" up to the light next grow related purchases are gonna be a magical butter machine for e- liquid & of course another cob led


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The better you seal your grow the more you need supplementation.


the thing is to prevent mold I run an 8" exhaust fan ,2 circulating fans & passive air intakes down low mold is an issue here


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2017)

Ppm. Settled in at 1120 ph.was 6.4 & needed lowering a bit another weekend is upon us things are going well the weather has warmed up 70s by day 40s by night


----------



## GrowingTheDream (Mar 10, 2017)

What size is that space?

Looking mighty fine


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2017)

GrowingTheDream said:


> What size is that space?
> 
> Looking mighty fine


4x4


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

my clones aren't advancing at the same rate 1 has good roots & the other has roots but they haven't protruded out yet I've got over a month to straiten them out hoping as the weather warms they take off right now they're in a funk


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my clones aren't advancing at the same rate 1 has good roots & the other has roots but they haven't protruded out yet I've got over a month to straiten them out hoping as the weather warms they take off right now they're in a funkView attachment 3903995View attachment 3903996


Looks good bro. At least you can clone the one that does look good


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

officially it's still winter but the days are warming up for sure


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> officially it's still winter but the days are warming up for sure View attachment 3904225View attachment 3904226


Ya I had to dial the 600w down to 400w in the hps. 

The cob is definitely a lot easier to handle only 3-4 degrees above room temperature. I love this light man l


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya I had to dial the 600w down to 400w in the hps.
> 
> The cob is definitely a lot easier to handle only 3-4 degrees above room temperature. I love this light man l


I thought you might


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good bro. At least you can clone the one that does look good


I'm hoping I can get both straightened out gotta go check your thread


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hoping I can get both straightened out gotta go check your thread


they put some good size heatsinks on those cobs that was the exact light I'm wanting my I- pad pics aren't capturing the frost & stickiness this stuff is putting out I'm gonna try a different light because they're putting on frost & a good amount of it


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2017)

Lights off pics you can see a little frosting


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 11, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## sunny747 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm subbed..I want to see a happy ending to this season..!


----------



## sunny747 (Mar 12, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Friends.. my new friend grower is kind of clueless when it comes to yields. he is on his first grow and he just kept buying more lights/nutrients/starting more plants etc. he hasnt even finished 1 plant.. he is expecting insane yields.
> 
> I've been trying to be realisitic with him but he just gets pissed.
> 
> ...



Sounds like he will have to learn the hard way..

Break it down like this... If he is half good and his beans are decent he will get .4-.5 grams per watt under the mars assuming he has adequate plant size and everything goes according to plan.. (This is info from Growmau5)

I have a freind that also has dellusions of grandeur and I say "Dude" you have 400 watts of HID.. You will ikely get 200-300 grams no matter what you do.. Yield comes down to par watts, environment, genetics and plant size.

He should stop wasting his money on Mars.. If they were still relevant there wouldn't be 100 articles on how to convert them to cob. They do make a great veg light though.. Real bushy plants.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> I'm subbed..I want to see a happy ending to this season..!


hopefully this will set the mood for the rest of the year it has been a work in progress since I shut down my old grow & sold out & moved then I got the waterfarms & led but finally I'm getting some results I'm happier with


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> Sounds like he will have to learn the hard way..
> 
> Break it down like this... If he is half good and his beans are decent he will get .4-.5 grams per watt under the mars assuming he has adequate plant size and everything goes according to plan.. (This is info from Growmau5)
> 
> ...


I have a friend who did the same thing with viper spectras after seeing my cobs is now looking at timber framed cobs which is gonna be my choice when I fire up a second grow there is a lot of options with leds these days


----------



## sunny747 (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have a friend who did the same thing with viper spectras after seeing my cobs is now looking at timber framed cobs which is gonna be my choice when I fire up a second grow there is a lot of options with leds these days


I just bought 2 vero v7 run at 1400ma from Timber. Can't beat it. It's pulling 183 watts from the wall. I'm looking forward to a good run in my 2x2.. The only problem now is that I don't have any beans and it's become a pain to order ... Looking for some clones locally.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> I just bought 2 vero v7 run at 1400ma from Timber. Can't beat it. It's pulling 183 watts from the wall. I'm looking forward to a good run in my 2x2.. The only problem now is that I don't have any beans and it's become a pain to order ... Looking for some clones locally.


I'm in the cal. Gold country & have recently tapped into rcp in Sacramento for clones it has been working out good I cloned my doubledream & im a little rusty at it but I have survivors & over a month to straiten them out dark heart, midnight farms & purple city genetics make the clone scene interesting as I'm only doing 2 plants at a time


----------



## sunny747 (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm in the cal. Gold country & have recently tapped into rcp in Sacramento for clones it has been working out good I cloned my doubledream & im a little rusty at it but I have survivors & over a month to straiten them out dark heart, midnight farms & purple city genetics make the clone scene interesting as I'm only doing 2 plants at a time


Ahh... that's a beautiful area.. 
We took a trailer up to the stanislaus for a few weeks and prospected.. Not a lot of gold, but the fishing was good.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> I just bought 2 vero v7 run at 1400ma from Timber. Can't beat it. It's pulling 183 watts from the wall. I'm looking forward to a good run in my 2x2.. The only problem now is that I don't have any beans and it's become a pain to order ... Looking for some clones locally.


All star clones in la off the 5fwy has legit clones. If you go let me ride with you lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hopefully this will set the mood for the rest of the year it has been a work in progress since I shut down my old grow & sold out & moved then I got the waterfarms & led but finally I'm getting some results I'm happier with


Your scrog looks great man


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> I just bought 2 vero v7 run at 1400ma from Timber. Can't beat it. It's pulling 183 watts from the wall. I'm looking forward to a good run in my 2x2.. The only problem now is that I don't have any beans and it's become a pain to order ... Looking for some clones locally.


Yeah I remember you were trying to get a 2-cob setup from them I haven't been making my rounds I'll have to see how your thread is doing


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> Ahh... that's a beautiful area..
> We took a trailer up to the stanislaus for a few weeks and prospected.. Not a lot of gold, but the fishing was good.


the Stanislaus is named after the son of a local Indian chief it joins the San Joaquin in the valley & is a thing of beauty there as well I haven't gold panned yet but I've fished the lower stanislaus but only some of the lakes mainly alpine & spicer that have beautiful trout we recently bought a pop- up trailer but before that had another trailer as well as a motor home love to camp


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Your scrog looks great man


hey Eddie how's your weekend going? good news I got roots in both clones so going into my next grow I'll be armed with the knowledge of a prior grow of this the quality of the purple city genetics doubledream is pretty good I really dig your new light & hope to have one in a few months my Johnson is working really well but think putting the timber in a 4x4 tent would give me a harvest every 45+- days & I could use my current t-5 to veg. I'm taking advantage of 70 degrees outside to give my babies some real sunlight those coffee containers are soon to become converted to mini dwc to veg in


----------



## Strocat (Mar 12, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> Sounds like he will have to learn the hard way..
> 
> Break it down like this... If he is half good and his beans are decent he will get .4-.5 grams per watt under the mars assuming he has adequate plant size and everything goes according to plan.. (This is info from Growmau5)
> 
> ...



I myself grow with a single mars 300 on 1 plant and the only reason i can give them any praise is.. a 132 actual wattage light off an autoflower in 5 gallons of soil gave me 90 grams dry of really good smoke.


But .. yes.. my friend is the type of person that has spent 2,000$ on useless junk and not even come to harvest.

he vegged a reserva privada og 18 till its huge like 70 days and is now flowering it under a scrog net under 2 mars 600's


sunny747 said:


> Sounds like he will have to learn the hard way..
> 
> Break it down like this... If he is half good and his beans are decent he will get .4-.5 grams per watt under the mars assuming he has adequate plant size and everything goes according to plan.. (This is info from Growmau5)
> 
> ...


I agree dont get me wrong. I use a mars 300 on 1 plant at a time... how is it though that i got 90 grams off a mars 300 (132 acutal watt) ??? That would come out to 66 at .5 grams per watt. some it seems like I bumped my mars 300 up to like .75 grams per watt??? and that was with an autoflower in 5 gallons of soil


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

Strocat said:


> I myself grow with a single mars 300 on 1 plant and the only reason i can give them any praise is.. a 132 actual wattage light off an autoflower in 5 gallons of soil gave me 90 grams dry of really good smoke.
> 
> 
> But .. yes.. my friend is the type of person that has spent 2,000$ on useless junk and not even come to harvest.
> ...


if he vegged that strain that long & developed the canopy he is gonna get something I can't predict his exact outcome I think the important thing here is the fact he is getting hands- on experience & just like the rest of us he can sit back , look at his short comings ,make some changes & hit it again you've got to like doing this as it's time consuming if you're just expecting a pay-out you'll come up short that being said I've never lost money on anything that has made it to harvest some have done better than others but for the most part they've all done good


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

I've got my mini dwc going my goal is to have a beard of roots suspended in nutrients


----------



## radrolley (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey Eddie how's your weekend going? good news I got roots in both clones so going into my next grow I'll be armed with the knowledge of a prior grow of this the quality of the purple city genetics doubledream is pretty good I really dig your new light & hope to have one in a few months my Johnson is working really well but think putting the timber in a 4x4 tent would give me a harvest every 45+- days & I could use my current t-5 to veg. I'm taking advantage of 70 degrees outside to give my babies some real sunlight those coffee containers are soon to become converted to mini dwc to veg in View attachment 3904730View attachment 3904733


looks like you might have algae growth on top of those cube on the bottom pic. might want to cover it with some kind of medium like clay pellets.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey Eddie how's your weekend going? good news I got roots in both clones so going into my next grow I'll be armed with the knowledge of a prior grow of this the quality of the purple city genetics doubledream is pretty good I really dig your new light & hope to have one in a few months my Johnson is working really well but think putting the timber in a 4x4 tent would give me a harvest every 45+- days & I could use my current t-5 to veg. I'm taking advantage of 70 degrees outside to give my babies some real sunlight those coffee containers are soon to become converted to mini dwc to veg in View attachment 3904730View attachment 3904733


Looks good. Good job on the clones. Rocking a T5 for veg would be a good idea.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

radrolley said:


> looks like you might have algae growth on top of those cube on the bottom pic. might want to cover it with some kind of medium like clay pellets.


rockwool always gets algae


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good. Good job on the clones. Rocking a T5 for veg would be a good idea.


I have the same setup for 4x4 blocks these will be transfered into hydroton in the waterfarms when the current grow is done my main goal is to suspend the roots in nutrients allowing growth under the t-5 while my main room finishes off & in this case things have slowed up a bit because these clones aren't the healthiest but those roots should advance & growth should start taking off


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

I've got a gang of bud sights all almost identical I'm hoping they all fatten up at the same rate


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've got a gang of bud sights all almost identical I'm hoping they all fatten up at the same rateView attachment 3905040


Fantastic canopy management man wow ! Quick study over here


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Fantastic canopy management man wow ! Quick study over here


hey evil I'm gonna have to go over & see how your thread is doing I'm really needing to get more knowledgeable about these leds & their components as I'm wanting to set up a second grow just have been putting it off until I get more favorable results out of my current grow & im getting close I'm wanting my current room as well as a tent & another led that will have a different strain long story short 2 smaller efficient grows that hit 40-45 days apart perpetual using a common veg area under my t-5 & of coarse when I get my keeper strains I'll be cloning I'll be doing dwc/waterfarm & scrogging


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey evil I'm gonna have to go over & see how your thread is doing I'm really needing to get more knowledgeable about these leds & their components as I'm wanting to set up a second grow just have been putting it off until I get more favorable results out of my current grow & im getting close I'm wanting my current room as well as a tent & another led that will have a different strain long story short 2 smaller efficient grows that hit 40-45 days apart perpetual using a common veg area under my t-5 & of coarse when I get my keeper strains I'll be cloning I'll be doing dwc/waterfarm & scrogging


I just got going again in my new space running two 3x3's and will have a closet for pre veg clones seed starting under some Citi 1212's hung over a shelf on a rack like I use to have with my T5's.......I'm working on adjusting to a much different climate and it has been going well so far. I am also trying DWC again have a chip on my shoulder with it, and I always felt it was from the heat where I lived before so we will see now. Stop by anytime and you know where to find me with any specific questions you may have. You have some guys much more knowledgeable than myself helping you out though


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 12, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just got going again in my new space running two 3x3's and will have a closet for pre veg clones seed starting under some Citi 1212's hung over a shelf on a rack like I use to have with my T5's.......I'm working on adjusting to a much different climate and it has been going well so far. I am also trying DWC again have a chip on my shoulder with it, and I always felt it was from the heat where I lived before so we will see now. Stop by anytime and you know where to find me with any specific questions you may have. You have some guys much more knowledgeable than myself helping you out though


it's all about sharing the experience a lot of times I can only tell someone what did or didn't work for me & let them form their own opinion & a lot of the times advice that was given today might be valuable down the road so it pays to listen always appreciate advice I'm still learning dwc myself & it works good but can be unforgiving compared to e&f


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it's all about sharing the experience a lot of times I can only tell someone what did or didn't work for me & let them form their own opinion & a lot of the times advice that was given today might be valuable down the road so it pays to listen always appreciate advice


Oh anytime you know I like chatting it up about growing


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 13, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Oh anytime you know I like chatting it up about growing


yeah me too! Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm scrounging up stuff to fire up a second grow even if I have ro power it with my 250-400 switchable hid setup & a single plant to start out with meanwhile my clones are waking up slow but sure & my buds are developing as for the second room I'm not sure if I'm gonna get a tent or just frame in a 4x4 as for light I'm really leaning towards something from timber eventually ATTACH=full]3905819[/ATTACH]


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 15, 2017)

the roots on the underdog (on the right) are gonna overtake the other clone soon


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 15, 2017)

everything is in place I'm just waiting for them to start swelling I've got a lot of bud sites that are almost identical humidity is still high


----------



## OdysseyGrower (Mar 15, 2017)

Gotta love March and April Humidity

looking good


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 15, 2017)

OdysseyGrower said:


> Gotta love March and April Humidity
> 
> looking good


yeah I know you get it where you're at Jan.& feb. had record or right at record breaking rainfall after a long drought but so far I've been lucky


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> everything is in place I'm just waiting for them to start swelling I've got a lot of bud sites that are almost identical humidity is still highView attachment 3906707View attachment 3906710


What are you talking about? That RH level is perfect!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What are you talking about? That RH level is perfect!


It has been holding close to 80% until 4-5 days ago this summer it will drop to about 27% I have a little water cooler I fill with water to bring it up


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> It has been holding close to 80% until 4-5 days ago this summer it will drop to about 27% I have a little water cooler I fill with water to bring it up


I'm a big fan of RH in the mid 50s, even higher in veg.

Follow the VPD guidelines.

Keep in mind that high RH doesn't by itself cause powdery mildew or mold issues; it's big daily swings like between day and night time and lack of good air movement that cause problems.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a big fan of RH in the mid 50s, even higher in veg.
> 
> Follow the VPD guidelines.
> 
> Keep in mind that high RH doesn't by itself cause powdery mildew or mold issues; it's big daily swings like between day and night time and lack of good air movement that cause problems.


the headband seemed like a mold magnet this grow seen a lot more humidity but no problems I also ran heat all night & through most of the lights on period I'm still a bit paranoid added a fan this grow might of helped that gives me one fan below the canopy & an oscillating tower fan at canopy level & an 8" exhaust fan up top the light itself has 6 small fans


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the headband seemed like a mold magnet this grow seen a lot more humidity but no problems I also ran heat all night & through most of the lights on period I'm still a bit paranoid added a fan this grow might of helped that gives me one fan below the canopy & an oscillating tower fan at canopy level & an 8" exhaust fan up top the light itself has 6 small fans


Fan and heater are the classic combo for keeping nighttime conditions in check.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Fan and heater are the classic combo for keeping nighttime conditions in check.


I have a small ceramic electric heater with a thermostat so it shuts off when it's warm enough we've been hit with warm high humidity (spring has sprung) cloudy weather fronts but nights are mid to high 50s days are low 70s to low 80s on the high end the plants are doing good I don't think my little weather meters are altogether accurate one says 67% & the other says 62% one of them might be right


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have a small ceramic electric heater with a thermostat so it shuts off when it's warm enough we've been hit with warm high humidity (spring has sprung) cloudy weather fronts but nights are mid to high 50s days are low 70s to low 80s on the high end the plants are doing good I don't think my little weather meters are altogether accurate one says 67% & the other says 62% one of them might be right View attachment 3907181View attachment 3907182 View attachment 3907183View attachment 3907184 View attachment 3907185


Looks awesome in any case!


----------



## sierranevadaca (Mar 16, 2017)

Looking might dank herk! Your the canopy master


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Looks awesome in any case!


thanks ttystikk the bluedream they used in this strain is supposed to be the santacruz haze one from the coast maybe it's a little more mold resistant or I just found a strain more suitable to my room in any case I'm going right back with it for another round & im scrounging stuff for another room that this time I'm gonna make ti 4x8 with all the insulation & venting done right divided in the middle for 2 separate grows coming off at around 45 days between harvests along with a clone cabinet & a small veg area insulation & ventilation are gonna be a priority as it gets hot in the summer & being well insulated is just so much easier to heat or cool


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Looking might dank herk! Your the canopy master


the 4"x4" openings in the screen are pretty easy to manage using jute twine & tying rather than bending & tucking has really reduced the amount of broken limbs the plants have done the rest


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks ttystikk the bluedream they used in this strain is supposed to be the santacruz haze one from the coast maybe it's a little more mold resistant or I just found a strain more suitable to my room in any case I'm going right back with it for another round & im scrounging stuff for another room that this time I'm gonna make ti 4x8 with all the insulation & venting done right divided in the middle for 2 separate grows coming off at around 45 days between harvests along with a clone cabinet & a small veg area insulation & ventilation are gonna be a priority as it gets hot in the summer & being well insulated is just so much easier to heat or cool


That sounds like a very fun project. I could see you doing big things in there. 

If I wasn't apartment living at the moment I would go balls out as well.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That sounds like a very fun project. I could see you doing big things in there.
> 
> If I wasn't apartment living at the moment I would go balls out as well.


that's a good point in favor of tents they're so mobile & self contained & as long as you have good zippers you're good to go I'm just wanting a little more productivity but keep it efficient another 300-400 w. of led is what I'm after to break up the time between harvests & give another strain too


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

st.patty's day is creeping on me so I'm runnin a wee bit for me Irish heritage ,sweet potato & apple


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

first time I've came out with flammable hooch my mods to my still payed off


----------



## radrolley (Mar 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> rockwool always gets algae


not if you cover it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 17, 2017)

No wonder the clones wouldn't root, they were getting drunk lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> No wonder the clones wouldn't root, they were getting drunk lol


at least now I got something to threaten them with not to mention genuine st patty's day beverage aged a whole 20 hrs.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2017)

A happy st.patricks day to all they're filling in slow but sure


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy st. Pattys. Day jerk.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Happy st. Pattys. Day jerk.


happy one to you as well did you see what I did with the folgers containers?


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol yes I did, very nice, hope the work well for you.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 17, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Happy st. Pattys. Day jerk.


Lmao! Sorry about that. I ment herk. Fucking auto correct..


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Lmao! Sorry about that. I ment herk. Fucking auto correct..


my spell check fucks me up all the time I knew exactly what happened lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Lol yes I did, very nice, hope the work well for you.


I got the idea from you if my memory is correct I still have that tidy cat container it's about to get a rebuild


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm really stoked on how well this grow is going I'm really fighting the urge to do this or that but all I need to do I think is to not make any major changes & follow a conservative feeding schedule this is a good time winter is pretty much done & it's not hot yet I've got to pick up some plywood & insulation to start the new room I have a pretty good idea of how I want it snug with ventilation I can control & keeping the possibility of co2 in mind at a later date light on don't do these girls justice I think they're saving the best for last , I hope!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm really stoked on how well this grow is going I'm really fighting the urge to do this or that but all I need to do I think is to not make any major changes & follow a conservative feeding schedule this is a good time winter is pretty much done & it's not hot yet I've got to pick up some plywood & insulation to start the new room I have a pretty good idea of how I want it snug with ventilation I can control & keeping the possibility of co2 in mind at a later date light on don't do these girls justice I think they're saving the best for last , I hope!View attachment 3908023View attachment 3908024


Looks great man just keep her steady


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been playing with these mini dwc coffee containers & I think it's gonna work [email protected] 200 they're a bit hungry today is 1 month since they started budding I've at least another month to go


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3908668 I've been playing with these mini dwc coffee containers & I think it's gonna work [email protected] 200 they're a bit hungry today is 1 month since they started budding I've at least another month to goView attachment 3908666View attachment 3908667


I think your biggest problem with this is those fucking rockwool cubes. They just soak up too much moisture and hold it. If you can find something that doesn't hold quite so much and I think you'll do better. Maybe root riot plugs? I think it would be well worth it to experiment with different types.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think your biggest problem with this is those fucking rockwool cubes. They just soak up too much moisture and hold it. If you can find something that doesn't hold quite so much and I think you'll do better. Maybe root riot plugs? I think it would be well worth it to experiment with different types.


rockwool does hold a lot of moisture I've been dropping the nutrient level to keep the r/w from wicking up the moisture & staying wet as the roots get longer this is gonna be less of an issue I've been doing well cloning in the peat pucks but they break up when I put them in hydroton & that clogs my drippers in coco that wasn't a problem I was originally gonna replace this with sherbet & kind of neglected the 3 clones I took & they almost died before I decided I like this stuff they are gonna take off I've got about a month or so before I'm gonna need them


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2017)

got roots going & ive dropped the nutrient level tomorrow I'll up the ppm. to about 400 not much change in the doubledream today gonna have to feed in a few days this is the last time I'm gonna remove the cubes as I don't want to damage the roots


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2017)

I've got about a month left I'm thinking these definitely lean towards a haze in everything but the rate of stretch


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've got about a month left I'm thinking these definitely lean towards a haze in everything but the rate of stretch View attachment 3909571View attachment 3909572


They look really happy, you've had them praying the whole time.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> They look really happy, you've had them praying the whole time.


it looks like they're trying to get some color , not that it matters my better grows have been green this stuff has turned dark in the beginning the color was almost lime green I even added nitrogen & they stayed lime green the hairs are turning brown a wee bit & overnight I'm seeing the swelling start on the calyxs I'm gearing up to expand not sure if I'm gonna get the 400w. & harvest about every 45 days or get 2 of the 200w. 4- cob lights & have a potential although smaller harvest about every 30 days or get the light like yours & run 4 plants & just kind of slay it on the harvest I guess I'll get it figured out I added a 4th. fan today to improve my air circulation after finding a couple of white spots on one of my leaves


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2017)

not much change as soon as I get a break in the weather I'm gonna feedView attachment 3910584View attachment 3910585


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 22, 2017)

I've got pretty much everything rounded up to start the second room I'm having problems with light getting into the coffee containers so for now have cardboard over them it's still storming so actual work on the second room won't start until I get a break in the weather


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm upgrading my aging security system with wireless components that are quieter & more efficient they've put in enough years to receive a full pension


----------



## ItalianMike (Mar 22, 2017)

Looking great man wow


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 22, 2017)

I got my mini dwc' s done this afternoon the roots are developing good compared to a short time ago I thought they would never root


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking good herk


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 23, 2017)

today there is a change ! Up until now I have seen no stardawg traits but this morning out of nowhere I'm getting a fuel smell as well as blueberry the sweet vanilla smell is all but gone I liked the old sweet vanilla/blueberry fresh out of the oven smell but this new smell is way better it has a sourness to it but not lemon I'm really curious as to what's gonna develop I'm also getting a slight coloring on the very tops of some of my buds


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 24, 2017)

it's Friday & the rain has returned Sunday if it's clear I'm gonna feed


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2017)

Looking beautiful Herk. Almost as good as the dog pics! Sorry but a pooch layed on its back acting daft will always win over any ganja pic no matter how good the bud is! 
Have any of you fine chaps used Rock Resinator before? @ttystikk @sierranevadaca @Evil-Mobo


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking beautiful Herk. Almost as good as the dog pics! Sorry but a pooch layed on its back acting daft will always win over any ganja pic no matter how good the bud is!
> Have any of you fine chaps used Rock Resinator before? @ttystikk @sierranevadaca @Evil-Mobo


I have not myself brother. I have been doing no till for a bit and just this run setup a couple hydro buckets to test out at the new place but rock resinator is not in that routine just ionic grow hydroguard and Epsom salt for veg and for flower will be the Epsom ionic bloom hydroguard and hydroplex.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking beautiful Herk. Almost as good as the dog pics! Sorry but a pooch layed on its back acting daft will always win over any ganja pic no matter how good the bud is!
> Have any of you fine chaps used Rock Resinator before? @ttystikk @sierranevadaca @Evil-Mobo


I like dogs, too-
I don't use it.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking beautiful Herk. Almost as good as the dog pics! Sorry but a pooch layed on its back acting daft will always win over any ganja pic no matter how good the bud is!
> Have any of you fine chaps used Rock Resinator before? @ttystikk @sierranevadaca @Evil-Mobo


hey stickman top of the evening to ya never heard of rock resonator your girl is looking good I've gotta say


----------



## sierranevadaca (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking beautiful Herk. Almost as good as the dog pics! Sorry but a pooch layed on its back acting daft will always win over any ganja pic no matter how good the bud is!
> Have any of you fine chaps used Rock Resinator before? @ttystikk @sierranevadaca @Evil-Mobo


 I haven't either @TheStickMan. I have heard good things, the product does have my attention. Let us know how it does if I ever run it


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 25, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> I haven't either @TheStickMan. I have heard good things, the product does have my attention. Let us know how it does if I ever run it


took a drive to new melons yesterday I'm putting off the new light & fixing the boat instead I can't do both I'll build the room & run the hps for a round or two then upgrade Pardee lake is kicking out fish too


----------



## sierranevadaca (Mar 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> took a drive to new melons yesterday I'm putting off the new light & fixing the boat instead I can't do both I'll build the room & run the hps for a round or two then upgrade Pardee lake is kicking out fish too


Choices... choices, sounds awesome herk, I got skunked at melones bass fishing last weekend. I haven't been to either pardee or camanche both look great and close to home. I really need to upgrade my boat one day. But we all got compromises. I'm meeting with a realtor soon to start the house hunt. Can't wait to have a real OP


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 25, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Choices... choices, sounds awesome herk, I got skunked at melones bass fishing last weekend. I haven't been to either pardee or camanche both look great and close to home. I really need to upgrade my boat one day. But we all got compromises. I'm meeting with a realtor soon to start the house hunt. Can't wait to have a real OP


I haven't fished melones in a long time that used to be some of the best crappie fishing around house hunting is exciting just take your time & get what you really want


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 25, 2017)

I've got my grandson for the weekend but Monday I'm gonna start putting things together for my single plant grow I'll be using the dwc I grew a tomato plant in last summer


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have not myself brother. I have been doing no till for a bit and just this run setup a couple hydro buckets to test out at the new place but rock resinator is not in that routine just ionic grow hydroguard and Epsom salt for veg and for flower will be the Epsom ionic bloom hydroguard and hydroplex.


Sounds interesting, you got a link?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I like dogs, too-
> I don't use it.


Thanks anyway!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks anyway!


If you want micros, get something that has them in water soluble form.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman top of the evening to ya never heard of rock resonator your girl is looking good I've gotta say


Cheers mate, she is getting there! Still waiting for her to start flowering.
It's a product from America that is in one of the local grow shops, its expensive, but I got a free sample and used it on the Golden Lemons grow which yielded massively. Think I'm gonna pick a bottle up for this grow and see how it does.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> I haven't either @TheStickMan. I have heard good things, the product does have my attention. Let us know how it does if I ever run it


I used it a few grows back and had an amazing yield, whether that contributed to it I don't know, but I think I'm gonna get some and try it out on the Blue Dream.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds interesting, you got a link?


Link to what the grow? If so it's in my sig


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 26, 2017)

time is creeping up on me I'm just realizing harvest is right around the corner I figure 3-4 weeks more they got their last good feeding today hopefully in the upcoming weeks I can get some size on my clones spring is cooler & wetter than normal I'm also hoping my buds fatten up in the next weeks as well


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> time is creeping up on me I'm just realizing harvest is right around the corner I figure 3-4 weeks more they got their last good feeding today hopefully in the upcoming weeks I can get some size on my clones spring is cooler & wetter than normal I'm also hoping my buds fatten up in the next weeks as wellView attachment 3913804View attachment 3913806 View attachment 3913808View attachment 3913809 View attachment 3913810


Flushing is for toilets. Just ease down on the nutes. Works great and you'll get better yield, I promise!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Flushing is for toilets. Just ease down on the nutes. Works great and you'll get better yield, I promise!


in 10-14 days I'll feed using the ripen schedule which is just a reduced nutrient schedule across the board I'll run that until they finish I've flushed & not flushed it don't seem to make any difference except possibly they might be wanting to feed a little towards the end & if you're flushing there will be nothing available


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 27, 2017)

Your tech has come quite a ways over this last year. Mastery is yours...


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 27, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Your tech has come quite a ways over this last year. Mastery is yours...


thanks pinner a year does fly by pretty fast this in a lot of ways has been a humbling experience for me dwc has been challenging & rewarding all at the same time


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2017)

it looks like about 3 weeks left even if the top stuff goes amber there is a lot of lower stuff that's gonna lag behind that's ok I'll wait a bit for it the clones under the t-5 s are doing good & in the next few weeks should give me enough growth that I can reduce my veg time


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it looks like about 3 weeks left even if the top stuff goes amber there is a lot of lower stuff that's gonna lag behind that's ok I'll wait a bit for it the clones under the t-5 s are doing good & in the next few weeks should give me enough growth that I can reduce my veg time View attachment 3914880View attachment 3914882 View attachment 3914883View attachment 3914884


Just give them time, they'll be fine. This advice applies to every plant in your post.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Just give them time, they'll be fine. This advice applies to every plant in your post.


the longer I let these go the more weight they seem to be packing on & I kinda prefer a little couch lock the I- pad pics don't pick up a lot of the details they're getting color but more importantly the buds are getting some swelling to them not gaining in overall size but what is already there is getting more density to it


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the longer I let these go the more weight they seem to be packing on & I kinda prefer a little couch lock the I- pad pics don't pick up a lot of the details they're getting color but more importantly the buds are getting some swelling to them not gaining in overall size but what is already there is getting more density to it


They're getting heavier, I promise! They may not be getting physically bigger but they're packing on resin- which is the whole point of the exercise, isn't it?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They're getting heavier, I promise! They may not be getting physically bigger but they're packing on resin- which is the whole point of the exercise, isn't it?


yessiree I agree I'm addressing my shortcomings from my last grow & one of them I can correct now & that's not to harvest too soon the other issue is not to flip until my screen is full because in spite of the haze in this cross the stretch just didn't happen like I thought it would there is an advantage to cloning & running the same strain again this time I'll be ready & I can't put a definite time frame on a harvest date the plants are gonna decide that one for me I just want them to be all they can be & not sabotage myself


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm gonna kick off another grow using one of my spare lights I'm wanting another led but I'm gonna study a bit more & build my next one not from a pre- fab kit but one where I wire , build the frame & all that myself the more I can do myself the cheaper the cost meanwhile I've got to piece together a quick grow & pick a strain my goal is to get a grow in by the time it gets hot


----------



## 420Barista (Mar 28, 2017)

Well Herk the way those ladies are looking you might need hedge clippers to manicure that harvest.


----------



## Hed1 (Mar 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the screen is in place now I have to fill it tomorrow I'm gonna feed again View attachment 3796513


Wtf was the screen made of?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2017)

Hed1 said:


> Wtf was the screen made of?


deer wire


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 28, 2017)

420Barista said:


> Well Herk the way those ladies are looking you might need hedge clippers to manicure that harvest.


yeah those buds definitely leaning towards haze even though they're on the short side I've got my work cut out for me this is not gonna be an easy trim but there's worse problems to be had for sure


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2017)

The clones are doing good & are gonna ready to go when I kick off the new grow I have larger coffee containers I'm gonna switch to as the roots are filling these


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> The clones are doing good & are gonna ready to go when I kick off the new grow I have larger coffee containers I'm gonna switch to as the roots are filling theseView attachment 3915583View attachment 3915584 View attachment 3915585


Those roots have a loooooong ways to go before they fill those containers lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

this strain is saving the best for last I'm just sitting back & letting them do their thing


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this strain is saving the best for last I'm just sitting back & letting them do their thing View attachment 3916333View attachment 3916334 View attachment 3916335View attachment 3916336


Coming along nicely!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Coming along nicely!


I'm fighting real hard not to sample it they're starting to smell more like stardawg as they mature more of the fuel smell instead of blueberry which is cool with me the smell is not quite og more like sour'd no pine & no lemon


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 30, 2017)

Man I'm jealous ,


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2017)

the weekend is upon me trying to get my ghetto room up by Sunday I've got junk strung out for days


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2017)

trial fitted things a few mods here & there & she is ready to fire up the stardawg should be here Sunday clones are showing progress daily


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2017)

test fired the light & fan & the air pump tomorrow I'll mix some nutes & try out the dripper on my homemade dwc it's kinda weird looking at stuff under the hps after running the cobs everything looks kinda dingey


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> test fired the light & fan & the air pump tomorrow I'll mix some nutes & try out the dripper on my homemade dwc it's kinda weird looking at stuff under the hps after running the cobs everything looks kinda dingey View attachment 3917009


True that. I'm done with light bulbs forever.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> True that. I'm done with light bulbs forever.


I soon will be I'm either gonna build a cob led or save up & get a timber for what it cost to run the 400 hps I could be rocking with cobs by summer I'll have the stuff to insulate my shop as well as a better light


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2017)

meanwhile the led light is doing what its supposed to


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm doing the same today Herk and I'll post some pic's.
Love the wallpaper photo's. I think I'll do My whole room like that. Plants in flower.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I'm doing the same today Herk and I'll post some pic's.
> Love the wallpaper photo's. I think I'll do My whole room like that. Plants in flower.


that's sounds cool


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> meanwhile the led light is doing what its supposed toView attachment 3917234


I was at the Northern Colorado Hemp Fest today. One of the booths featured a green screen where they would take people's picture in front of a digital background, as if they were standing in a field of weed.

Your pic of your grow old anything they had right to shame. Fucking gorgeous in there, bro!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I was at the Northern Colorado Hemp Fest today. One of the booths featured a green screen where they would take people's picture in front of a digital background, as if they were standing in a field of weed.
> 
> Your pic of your grow old anything they had right to shame. Fucking gorgeous in there, bro!


thanks I'm gonna go right back with this strain this time & let them fill the screen better before I flip that hemp fest sounds cool a lot of strains you have there aren't available here


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 2, 2017)

the stardawg is here but not sure if I can train it to get a full canopy or if I should start off with something more suited to what I'm planning to do I just question if I can train it in a reasonable amount of time I've got access to dark heart nursery sour diesel & fire og just blocks from my house


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 3, 2017)

ended up starting new with dark heart nursery sour diesel


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the stardawg is here but not sure if I can train it to get a full canopy or if I should start off with something more suited to what I'm planning to do I just question if I can train it in a reasonable amount of time I've got access to dark heart nursery sour diesel & fire og just blocks from my houseView attachment 3918136View attachment 3918138


Fuck ya dude looks good. Is she in flower already ?



horribleherk said:


> ended up starting new with dark heart nursery sour diesel View attachment 3918671View attachment 3918672



That's sick man im jelly, who's the breeder for the sour d cut they sell ?

Looks good man youre staying busy, don't look like a rookie at all.

On cheap route is to just but a LEC conversion kit and the philps bulb. I think total you can score it for 220$ online. That way you'll can save up and spend the big bucks on the newest cob that's gonna come out (eventually) ... just my 2 cents this Amherst sour D has me blasted


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fuck ya dude looks good. Is she in flower already ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really wanting the cob you just bought htg supply has good deals on the 315 as well also looking at their tents as well I've got short term plans & long term plans as well got my sour 'd here www.darkheartnursery.com they sell to a dispensary just blocks from the house doubledream is just about done gonna pull out the loupe tomorrow my goal is 2 lights ,2 strains & harvest every 45 days + -


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm really wanting the cob you just bought htg supply has good deals on the 315 as well also looking at their tents as well I've got short term plans & long term plans as well got my sour 'd here www.darkheartnursery.com they sell to a dispensary just blocks from the house doubledream is just about done gonna pull out the loupe tomorrow my goal is 2 lights ,2 strains & harvest every 45 days + -


That's good man I like the plan. Good setup so far!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2017)

I've been busy doing a few other things & ripeness is creeping up on me they're pretty much ready I'm just waiting for the bottom stuff to catch up the top stuff is clouded real good the bottom stuff is still clear


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been busy doing a few other things & ripeness is creeping up on me they're pretty much ready I'm just waiting for the bottom stuff to catch up the top stuff is clouded real good the bottom stuff is still clearView attachment 3918914View attachment 3918915


Wait...


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Wait...


Gonna be at least a couple of more weeks not much visual change but the bottom stuff is fattening up & they're getting more color up close they don't smell much but outside the room you can smell them out in the street the top buds seem more dry than they were


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 5, 2017)

looks good man going to be a nice harvest


----------



## Electrum (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow I am following this! I want to do one plant grows on the regular 

Currently growing 1x Auto Fem Blue Mammoth under a Mars Hydro 300W LED (150W true)


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> looks good man going to be a nice harvest


thanks Eddie my sour'd has roots that have reached the nutrients in just 2 days the stardawg is outside & recovering nice & the doubledream babies are turning into young ladies I've made me an airlock for fermenting my shine for Easter I've figured out how I'm gonna do my next room I'm thinking a 4x8 tent with a divider in the center but that's 1 or 2 grows away


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

Electrum said:


> Wow I am following this! I want to do one plant grows on the regular
> 
> Currently growing 1x Auto Fem Blue Mammoth under a Mars Hydro 300W LED (150W true)


the stickman is doing single plant grows I get a lot of my info from him as he is good at what he does


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

Not much visible change just letting the bottom stuff catch up it's almost pointless to take pics


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

the next round is coming along nice & im gonna take a sample nug tonight


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the next round is coming along nice & im gonna take a sample nug tonight View attachment 3920064View attachment 3920066


Hope she's as tasty as she looks!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hope she's as tasty as she looks!


yeah me too


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hope she's as tasty as she looks!


I don't think there's much doubt at this point.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I don't think there's much doubt at this point.


I'm hoping the high lives up to what I think it's going to


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I don't think there's much doubt at this point.


Haha damn straight, shes one fine looking girl!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hoping the high lives up to what I think it's going to


You had a dabble mate?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm hoping the high lives up to what I think it's going to


Took a sample nug today


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 6, 2017)

She's breaking up Captain...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks tasty as fuck.. do you know how you're going to dry and cure ?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks tasty as fuck.. do you know how you're going to dry and cure ?


I have one of those hanging drying racks then it's trimmed & put for a short time in plastic food containers then into glass jars & burped periodically & of course sampled along the way the time each step varies by strain , weather & the time of the year


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have one of those hanging drying racks then it's trimmed & put for a short time in plastic food containers then into glass jars & burped periodically & of course sampled along the way the time each step varies by strain , weather & the time of the year


Nice! Of course you need to sample as you go


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice! Of course you need to sample as you go


I'm hoping for a good evening time smoke out of this no amber trichs yet but they're pretty milky so I'm sure any day now I should see the start of yellowing


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 7, 2017)

The bottom stuff is ripening slow but sure but no real visible change


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> The bottom stuff is ripening slow but sure but no real visible changeView attachment 3920597


Nice dude, can you get clear nug shot ?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice dude, can you get clear nug shot ?


the I - pad don't take good pics


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3921277 View attachment 3921278
> the I - pad don't take good pics View attachment 3921277


Looks good enough from here! Damn you must be excited


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks good enough from here! Damn you must be excited


I'm pretty stoked but holding it until it's trimmed & weighed as buds aren't as large or dense as I would like but we will see I'm ready with 2 clones to go back unless I get bad results from the chop I'm going back with it


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm pretty stoked but holding it until it's trimmed & weighed as buds aren't as large or dense as I would like but we will see I'm ready with 2 clones to go back unless I get bad results from the chop I'm going back with it


Nice what's next up in flower ? THe double dream again ?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice what's next up in flower ? THe double dream again ?


I've got doubledream ready to go back & ive got sour diesel to go in the new room up until last week I've only had the one room


----------



## InTheSystem (Apr 9, 2017)

Yo mate! Hope you are well? Wow! thought I would come on here to check how you was doing and pure bud porn lol Will have a good read through this over the next couple of days just been so busing moving countries etc. I am back in Spain ready to grow almost some auto outdoor and a couple of waterfarms indoor. Will be starting everything this week. Always up for some pointers feel Im well out the game now lol


Pretty awesome here in Spain just got back from an association with Kosher Kush, Purple OG Kush, Clementine and Blue Widow to smoke this week. Most stoned I been in ages after a few hits on the blue widow now lol


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 9, 2017)

InTheSystem said:


> Yo mate! Hope you are well? Wow! thought I would come on here to check how you was doing and pure bud porn lol Will have a good read through this over the next couple of days just been so busing moving countries etc. I am back in Spain ready to grow almost some auto outdoor and a couple of waterfarms indoor. Will be starting everything this week. Always up for some pointers feel Im well out the game now lol
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome here in Spain just got back from an association with Kosher Kush, Purple OG Kush, Clementine and Blue Widow to smoke this week. Most stoned I been in ages after a few hits on the blue widow now lol


I've grown dinafem blue widow it's easy to grow & comes out nice indoors as well as outdoors I'm getting ready to fire up a sour diesel grow as well as some more of this doubledream kosher kush is on my hit list too welcome back!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2017)

Nothing new to report just waiting for them to hopefully pack on a little weight


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2017)

I've found my little 4 bulb t-5 to be very handy as it is developing my clones nice they're topped getting larger every day ppm is still around 250 the sour'd ( middle) is a bit stretchier I might go back to a single plant under the led it is just a bit more simple & im working my way towards a 36x36in. Scrog for this light I'm gonna plan the purchase of my next light a little more thoroughly & it's gonna be 400-600 w. at the wall this one is 340w.at the wall & im thinking the 6 fans pull 40 w. so real power closer to 300w. in actual light running cxb3070 Cree cobs I'm wanting vero29 or citizen the timber 4- cob vero29 is looking good to me rated @ 400w. & its 600w. 6- cob brother although a bit pricier would fill my room & the Johnson could get put in my 3x3 room which it seems more suited for


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 10, 2017)

Herk,
I went way back to look at the start of your little DWC buckets. Am I right that the bottom of the cubes are touching the solution like a 1/4 of an inch submerged or do you just let the roots touch?
Also, are you using Flora Nova Bloom as a solution?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've found my little 4 bulb t-5 to be very handy as it is developing my clones nice they're topped getting larger every day ppm is still around 250 the sour'd ( middle) is a bit stretchier I might go back to a single plant under the led it is just a bit more simple & im working my way towards a 36x36in. Scrog for this light I'm gonna plan the purchase of my next light a little more thoroughly & it's gonna be 400-600 w. at the wall this one is 340w.at the wall & im thinking the 6 fans pull 40 w. so real power closer to 300w. in actual light running cxb3070 Cree cobs I'm wanting vero29 or citizen the timber 4- cob vero29 is looking good to me rated @ 400w. & its 600w. 6- cob brother although a bit pricier would fill my room & the Johnson could get put in my 3x3 room which it seems more suited forView attachment 3922252


Looks awesome bro good stuff.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Herk,
> I went way back to look at the start of your little DWC buckets. Am I right that the bottom of the cubes are touching the solution like a 1/4 of an inch submerged or do you just let the roots touch?
> Also, are you using Flora Nova Bloom as a solution?


About 1/2" below the bottom of the cubes until roots are into the nutes then 3/4-1" seems to work good I'll get you a better pic of the roots from the sour"d as it's the youngest


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Herk,
> I went way back to look at the start of your little DWC buckets. Am I right that the bottom of the cubes are touching the solution like a 1/4 of an inch submerged or do you just let the roots touch?
> Also, are you using Flora Nova Bloom as a solution?


everything has advanced too far to give you an accurate picture but you do NOT want the liquid to touch the bottom of the cubes as they will wick the stuff up & potentially rot things I use the syringe every other day the bubbles float across the surface & pop themselves on the down hanging roots for about 24 hrs then it's on & cracking from there roots develop first & the rest follows I use the gh 3 part flora nutes & I have floranova bloom as well the 3 part nutes are cleaner on the drip system on these clones about 250 ppm on the smaller one & not over 400 ppm on the larger ones is working for now when they get larger that will change I overfed on my first waterfarm grow & it really caused grief for me


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry Herk but...
What is the syringe for?
If I'm getting this right the solution is low enough not to wet the cube but high enough to bubble under it and the long roots that hang down stay wet in solution and float around.


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> About 1/2" below the bottom of the cubes until roots are into the nutes then 3/4-1" seems to work good I'll get you a better pic of the roots from the sour"d as it's the youngest


Didn't see this post till now.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> everything has advanced too far to give you an accurate picture but you do NOT want the liquid to touch the bottom of the cubes as they will wick the stuff up & potentially rot things I use the syringe every other day the bubbles float across the surface & pop themselves on the down hanging roots for about 24 hrs then it's on & cracking from there roots develop first & the rest follows I use the gh 3 part flora nutes & I have floranova bloom as well the 3 part nutes are cleaner on the drip system on these clones about 250 ppm on the smaller one & not over 400 ppm on the larger ones is working for now when they get larger that will change I overfed on my first waterfarm grow & it really caused grief for meView attachment 3922426View attachment 3922427 View attachment 3922428View attachment 3922429


I use the syringe to take nutrient samples it also works for wetting the rockwool cubes


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 11, 2017)

Looking forward to the results.
Will you be putting them into a Water Farm style for finish or will you continue with the DWC?
Have you had a chance to build your second box yet looks like they are getting bigger  and they will need a home.


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Herk your in Cali. can't you just grow in your front yard.? That's what I'll do if the new laws allows it up here. We will find out soon what the Canadian government has in store for us. I'm not sure but, I believe the announcement will come out on 4/20 (April 20, 2017.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Looking forward to the results.
> Will you be putting them into a Water Farm style for finish or will you continue with the DWC?
> Have you had a chance to build your second box yet looks like they are getting bigger  and they will need a home.


They will go in waterfarms sour diesel in a homemade bucket I used for tomatoes outside last year pretty easy build that grow is gonna have its own thread as it's gonna be ghetto the way I threw it together but I'm going to buy tents & insulate my shop to get it all grower friendly & last but not least another light either cob or 315 lec.


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Hey Herk your in Cali. can't you just grow in your front yard.? That's what I'll do if the new laws allows it up here. We will find out soon what the Canadian government has in store for us. I'm not sure but, I believe the announcement will come out on 4/20 (April 20, 2017.


Actually there is some kind of announcement coming on Thursday I'll let you know


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Hey Herk your in Cali. can't you just grow in your front yard.? That's what I'll do if the new laws allows it up here. We will find out soon what the Canadian government has in store for us. I'm not sure but, I believe the announcement will come out on 4/20 (April 20, 2017.


I live in calaveras county pot is "legal" but subject to "special taxes & control" large outdoor permits range from $9,000.00-$30,00.00 & of coarse government approval we had quite a few home invasions last year & even last week someone sitting on stuff from last fall got hit the m/o seems to be 4-6 armed individuals striking in the middle of the night special use permits are public information & therfore accessable putting a target on the growers back home invasions don't always work year before last 12 ga. pump shotgun won unanimously over 3 intruders but the grower still sits in jail awaiting trial the promise of more pot funded police protection is a joke myself I took the $199.00 insurance (8- shot mossberg 12 ga.pump) I have a small patio suitable for a few plants but here is my dilemma pay the fees & have cops put me on the map or keep my mouth shut & use my state medical card posted indoors stay small & quiet as I live right in town & last but not least all my friends prefer indoors grown not saying I won't do outdoors I grew one outside last year I'm also close to a school " legal " isn't always what it's cracked up to be


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2017)

Getting close to chop time


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2017)

Next round is topped & ready to go my veg time is gonna be a lot shorter due to the fact they've grown quite a bit compared to my last grow sour diesel is gonna be a month behind these


----------



## InTheSystem (Apr 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've grown dinafem blue widow it's easy to grow & comes out nice indoors as well as outdoors I'm getting ready to fire up a sour diesel grow as well as some more of this doubledream kosher kush is on my hit list too welcome back!


Nice man! Sour Diesel being Headband right, or was that sour kush from RP?

Well I dont know what to do to be honest... Iv got a great big attic to make the indoor could get 2 or 3 cabs in there with plenty of space to do different strains (preferred) and it has good airflow. Iv got loads of equipment and some exodus cheese and cheesus seeds stilll... But I am kind of thinking of doing something different after growing a 400g cheesus plant in a small flat under the radar last year LOL. I will go to the grow shops tomorrow I think to see what is on offer but I imagine I will go for Somango and try to get some Girl Scout Cookies online for a couple of weeks later. Iv also got a nice little terrace getting lots of sunlight so i will stick a couple of auto flower of the most fruitiest varieties I can get my hands one tomorrow to germinate and do a simple Bio Grow feed. 

Have you ditched the water farms now and gone to DWC? Just flicking through and noticed. Your plants looking amazing mate, take my hat off to you! How have you found the LED setup to be in the end? Iv been looking into various kits and leaning towards a LED light now I got some decent shipping rates off a supplier coming in 100 euro more than CMH from a shop here (at least they have arrived in Spain). The timber lights 400w one you mention being one! What wattage are you running over 2 waterfamrs and your expected harvest - all intriguing for me, sorry for all the questions!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2017)

InTheSystem said:


> Nice man! Sour Diesel being Headband right, or was that sour kush from RP?
> 
> Well I dont know what to do to be honest... Iv got a great big attic to make the indoor could get 2 or 3 cabs in there with plenty of space to do different strains (preferred) and it has good airflow. Iv got loads of equipment and some exodus cheese and cheesus seeds stilll... But I am kind of thinking of doing something different after growing a 400g cheesus plant in a small flat under the radar last year LOL. I will go to the grow shops tomorrow I think to see what is on offer but I imagine I will go for Somango and try to get some Girl Scout Cookies online for a couple of weeks later. Iv also got a nice little terrace getting lots of sunlight so i will stick a couple of auto flower of the most fruitiest varieties I can get my hands one tomorrow to germinate and do a simple Bio Grow feed.
> 
> Have you ditched the water farms now and gone to DWC? Just flicking through and noticed. Your plants looking amazing mate, take my hat off to you! How have you found the LED setup to be in the end? Iv been looking into various kits and leaning towards a LED light now I got some decent shipping rates off a supplier coming in 100 euro more than CMH from a shop here (at least they have arrived in Spain). The timber lights 400w one you mention being one! What wattage are you running over 2 waterfamrs and your expected harvest - all intriguing for me, sorry for all the questions!


340w over the 2 waterfarms but I'm gonna move them closer together I've got a homemade dwc/waterfarm for the sour' d grow the small coffee container dwc are only for vegging my clones the led seems to be working good but I don't think it equivalent to a 600w. Hps but midway between a 600& a 400 hps stickman has a nice round going with his 315 lec headband is 50% sour diesel& 50% og kush I'm getting ready to chop soon & make some adjustments for the next grow I'm really wanting that 400w.timber led yeah so I'm not going anywhere soon lol for now I'll be using my old hps for the sour'd grow


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 11, 2017)

I will be keeping a close watch on the Stickmans grow as his results will be a goal of sorts for My grows. It looks like he will finish his plants with just the 315 CMH so, I will be able to see his results.
I sure hope there good!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I will be keeping a close watch on the Stickmans grow as his results will be a goal of sorts for My grows. It looks like he will finish his plants with just the 315 CMH so, I will be able to see his results.
> I sure hope there good!


I think stickman harvested about 11 oz off his last grow with the cmh but he had root rot that set him back you've made a solid choice for a light


----------



## InTheSystem (Apr 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> 340w over the 2 waterfarms but I'm gonna move them closer together I've got a homemade dwc/waterfarm for the sour' d grow the small coffee container dwc are only for vegging my clones the led seems to be working good but I don't think it equivalent to a 600w. Hps but midway between a 600& a 400 hps stickman has a nice round going with his 315 lec headband is 50% sour diesel& 50% og kush I'm getting ready to chop soon & make some adjustments for the next grow I'm really wanting that 400w.timber led yeah so I'm not going anywhere soon lol for now I'll be using my old hps for the sour'd grow


Cool. I need to have a look at Stikmans CMH grow as I have access to them down the road now, the timber LED iv got a price shipped prob build the frame myself to save serious dosh so have the two running in the next 3 months as CMH has just been on my sights since ScottyBalls grow years ago now.. Im gonna be starting on on HPS next week just to get going once I decided grow room layout and save my pennies up. Il prob start with one cab and add another end of month. I just got hooked up big time with some Sweet Seeds Blackjack, "Confidencial Kush" (spelt correct, local spanish growers fave) for indoor girls and for outdoor: Magnum and Caramel Cream auto flower. So yer will kick a journal off soon and be looking in here for tips lol


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 12, 2017)

InTheSystem said:


> Cool. I need to have a look at Stikmans CMH grow as I have access to them down the road now, the timber LED iv got a price shipped prob build the frame myself to save serious dosh so have the two running in the next 3 months as CMH has just been on my sights since ScottyBalls grow years ago now.. Im gonna be starting on on HPS next week just to get going once I decided grow room layout and save my pennies up. Il prob start with one cab and add another end of month. I just got hooked up big time with some Sweet Seeds Blackjack, "Confidencial Kush" (spelt correct, local spanish growers fave) for indoor girls and for outdoor: Magnum and Caramel Cream auto flower. So yer will kick a journal off soon and be looking in here for tips lol


I have not ruled out a cmh ( just under $350.00usd.) it's a pretty good deal especially for single plant grows I trial fired my second grow this morning along with a new light I'm gonna buy 2 tents (3x3) & build a clone/ veg. Area for my 4 bulb t-5 lamp as it & the mini dwc' are working out good as I can clone when I flip the light & once rooted I can start vegging I like a "stretchy" strain & I don't think this cut of sour diesel is gonna disappoint


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 12, 2017)

Now back to the grow at hand the next grow is vegging as the parents are pretty much done harvest is right around the bend getting ready to fire up a sample in the next few days


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Now back to the grow at hand the next grow is vegging as the parents are pretty much done harvest is right around the bend getting ready to fire up a sample in the next few days View attachment 3923410View attachment 3923420 View attachment 3923423View attachment 3923427 View attachment 3923429


Good stuff dude she's going to put out nicely. Running a two stage grow is fun. You got in in sync.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Good stuff dude she's going to put out nicely. Running a two stage grow is fun. You got in in sync.


true to her haze genetics this is how my samples are looking as they dry not dense or heavy but sugar frosted I'm gonna shorten my Scrog to 36" instead of 42" & im gonna move the plants closer to the center of the room & ive been keeping the light 24" above the canopy I'm gonna experiment with shortening that up to about 20" above the canopy to see if that don't tighten things up a wee bit


----------



## InTheSystem (Apr 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have not ruled out a cmh ( just under $350.00usd.) it's a pretty good deal especially for single plant grows I trial fired my second grow this morning along with a new light I'm gonna buy 2 tents (3x3) & build a clone/ veg. Area for my 4 bulb t-5 lamp as it & the mini dwc' are working out good as I can clone when I flip the light & once rooted I can start vegging I like a "stretchy" strain & I don't think this cut of sour diesel is gonna disappoint View attachment 3923403View attachment 3923404 View attachment 3923405


Nice. Yer I can get hold of the sunsystems ones here, a little more pricey but not by much so will prob go with that first hopefully for flower on the Blackjack as Im gonna take my time with them under CFL whilst get my act together. 

See what you mean now with the hybrid DWC/Waterfarm DIY - nice. Setup and cycles look really dialled in mate. So you have a flower room, veg room and starter room and ordering the cuts in still?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 12, 2017)

InTheSystem said:


> Nice. Yer I can get hold of the sunsystems ones here, a little more pricey but not by much so will prob go with that first hopefully for flower on the Blackjack as Im gonna take my time with them under CFL whilst get my act together.
> 
> See what you mean now with the hybrid DWC/Waterfarm DIY - nice. Setup and cycles look really dialled in mate. So you have a flower room, veg room and starter room and ordering the cuts in still?


I haven't got it together yet but I have 2 rooms & a veg area I'm gonna offset things where if done right will harvest about every 45 days it's too hard to move waterfarms & Scrog setups so I'm gonna alternate between the 2 rooms & I think it's gonna be single plant grows in 3x3 tents just so much easier to set up & in a couple of years I'm selling out & moving farther into the hills so the take down & move is gonna be easier as well I'm looking at humboldt seed organization black dog 48 day finish I'm gonna flip-flop around until I get 2 solid strains & of course improved grows I'm not quite there yet my other hobby is improving & soon a 3rd hobby of making my own beer is coming


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I haven't got it together yet but I have 2 rooms & a veg area I'm gonna offset things where if done right will harvest about every 45 days it's too hard to move waterfarms & Scrog setups so I'm gonna alternate between the 2 rooms & I think it's gonna be single plant grows in 3x3 tents just so much easier to set up & in a couple of years I'm selling out & moving farther into the hills so the take down & move is gonna be easier as well I'm looking at humboldt seed organization black dog 48 day finish I'm gonna flip-flop around until I get 2 solid strains & of course improved grows I'm not quite there yet my other hobby is improving & soon a 3rd hobby of making my own beer is coming View attachment 3923606View attachment 3923608


Frog juice, eh?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Frog juice, eh?


Yeah they have the frog jump one town away in angels camp I think I'll celebrate from here lol


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have not ruled out a cmh ( just under $350.00usd.) it's a pretty good deal especially for single plant grows I trial fired my second grow this morning along with a new light I'm gonna buy 2 tents (3x3) & build a clone/ veg. Area for my 4 bulb t-5 lamp as it & the mini dwc' are working out good as I can clone when I flip the light & once rooted I can start vegging I like a "stretchy" strain & I don't think this cut of sour diesel is gonna disappoint View attachment 3923403View attachment 3923404 View attachment 3923405


She looks so happy in her new home


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> She looks so happy in her new home


she isn't quite there yet but I'm working on it I chopped the doubledream last night my drying rack is pretty full the sour 'd is still a bit small but I might kick it off & do some mods to the led room what I would like is to stagger my harvests a bit the sour'd is smaller & has a longer flower time so I'm hoping I can play with the veg times & pull this off I had some mold down low on the doubledream & a lot of popcorn so I didn't prune enough of the bottom growth I'm eyeing 3x3 tents as the 4x4 room is just too big for my led


----------



## OnePrays (Apr 13, 2017)

What's was your last runs results. What are you yielding from those two ladies? Damn I'll get there soon I'm still working on learning to feed my lady. 

I should probably get some clones from my girl and attempt a double run like you in a 2x 4 or I'll build a 3x3 from spare pvc I have.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> What's was your last runs results. What are you yielding from those two ladies? Damn I'll get there soon I'm still working on learning to feed my lady.
> 
> I should probably get some clones from my girl and attempt a double run like you in a 2x 4 or I'll build a 3x3 from spare pvc I have.


I think I'll do better than the last grow but still not up to speed buds aren't as large or as dense as they could be this can be a humbling hobby at times but it does give back did you get the new light together yet? I'll have to check your thread out


----------



## OnePrays (Apr 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I think I'll do better than the last grow but still not up to speed buds aren't as large or as dense as they could be this can be a humbling hobby at times but it does give back did you get the new light together yet? I'll have to check your thread out


Yeah I have built my Quantum LED board hung it up last night I'll be flippig my lady this Sunday. And them buds look damn good. Grown mans candy


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Yeah I have built my Quantum LED board hung it up last night I'll be flippig my lady this Sunday. And them buds look damn good. Grown mans candy


I need to get more knowledgeable about led lighting & I mean quite a bit more knowledgeable as to what people are doing & the results they're getting


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> she isn't quite there yet but I'm working on it I chopped the doubledream last night my drying rack is pretty full the sour 'd is still a bit small but I might kick it off & do some mods to the led room what I would like is to stagger my harvests a bit the sour'd is smaller & has a longer flower time so I'm hoping I can play with the veg times & pull this off I had some mold down low on the doubledream & a lot of popcorn so I didn't prune enough of the bottom growth I'm eyeing 3x3 tents as the 4x4 room is just too big for my ledView attachment 3924051View attachment 3924052 View attachment 3924054


Herk 
Looks nice.
This is a learning game for Me too.
Who will havest next?
Stickman?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> she isn't quite there yet but I'm working on it I chopped the doubledream last night my drying rack is pretty full the sour 'd is still a bit small but I might kick it off & do some mods to the led room what I would like is to stagger my harvests a bit the sour'd is smaller & has a longer flower time so I'm hoping I can play with the veg times & pull this off I had some mold down low on the doubledream & a lot of popcorn so I didn't prune enough of the bottom growth I'm eyeing 3x3 tents as the 4x4 room is just too big for my ledView attachment 3924051View attachment 3924052 View attachment 3924054


Good call on chopping her down. Great grow and even better you are learning from it. 

3x3 cmh seems legit man scrog that bitch one plant 

Good grow either way


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

code blue! won't be buying any everclear any time soon


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

turned my drying harvest tonight while I'm doing a run of corn likker just havin a little fun I'm not much on drinking distilled spirits , prefer a good full bodied beer ( upcoming project) but they tell me stuff is coming out better every run as these are small hand made batches making up recipes as I go


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2017)

my sample bud is just about ready to try ( by tonight) although kind of on the airy side she is frosted well & as she dries blueberry/fuel undertones are coming out I'm pretty happy with the quality but I'm really curious about the high


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I will be keeping a close watch on the Stickmans grow as his results will be a goal of sorts for My grows. It looks like he will finish his plants with just the 315 CMH so, I will be able to see his results.
> I sure hope there good!


Me too!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

Congratulations on the harvest Herk, she looks wicked mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Congratulations on the harvest Herk, she looks wicked mate!


hey stickman thanks I'm really thinking of going back & evaluation single plant grows again as they're just more simple I've got a single plant sour diesel grow about to kick off & my preference is leaning towards 3x3 growrooms


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2017)

this strain just grows thick dense bottoms that air can't get to & I think it robbed me of bud growth once it's in the room & the Scrog is in place you can't reach a lot of it from the doorway I've cut things back severely I would prefer fewer larger buds than a bunch of non productive jungle that I got a lot of this grow I've cut everything back to 4 stalks on one plant & 5 stalks on the other


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2017)

The sour'd is growing & will soon be ready to go into the room she looks like she is gonna be stretchy I picked up the stuff I need to build my Scrog today & in the upcoming days some of my attention is gonna be focused in that direction she has been topped twice & is enjoying the t-5's


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 15, 2017)

how it smokes ? first the flavor... needs to cure in spite of a powerful smell I lit the joint & took a hit the flavor is lacking hope some cure time brings it around ... a few minutes later....? This shit might not be all that?..... 10 minutes later ? It might be ok?..20 min. Later it is all that ! Quality is good not racey but not couchlock flavor....well were gonna have to give it some time but I'm not happy..... wife is making pancakes I'll be back but so- far -so good it's making another round !


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 15, 2017)

the flavor improved quite a bit since last night this is some pretty hard hitting shit took a wee bit to a party today everyone who tried it want some more I'm just turning them every day as they dry


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 16, 2017)

a happy Easter to everyone! No progress on my grows but tomorrow I'm gonna figure out how everything is gonna go back together but I'm thinking I'm gonna kick off the sour'd first as I'm waiting for the doubledream to dry & get an account on how that grow is gonna pan out


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 16, 2017)

The sour'd has woke up (the plant on the left) she is overtaking the double dream in spite of being younger & having less root mass


----------



## 420Barista (Apr 16, 2017)

wakey wakey


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 16, 2017)

420Barista said:


> wakey wakey


I've been waiting to do a classic strain in a homemade dwc/ waterfarm setup that anyone with basic skills can do it's gonna be hps lighting & gh- 3 part nutes & keep it simple schedule I'll probably start its own thread tomorrow I've been scrounging stuff to make it happen I'm pretty much there


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been waiting to do a classic strain in a homemade dwc/ waterfarm setup that anyone with basic skills can do it's gonna be hps lighting & gh- 3 part nutes & keep it simple schedule I'll probably start its own thread tomorrow I've been scrounging stuff to make it happen I'm pretty much there View attachment 3926076


Dude you've been busy nice ! All those plants look healthy good job.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 16, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dude you've been busy nice ! All those plants look healthy good job.


they're hungry & starting to yellow a bit tomorrow I'm gonna feed them & start figuring out how I'm gonna kick things off


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 16, 2017)

Are you vegging kratcky style?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Are you vegging kratcky style?


I've just got them vegging in coffee containers with auquarium pump hoses (no air stones) in them under my little t-5 I figured someone has done as it's so simple


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2017)

I put the fan on my harvest rainy weather putting a damper on things did a little more sampling last night potent as all hell but i can't sleep on it I think it's gonna go another round but either gg#4 or sour patch kids something of that sort might be in the stars


----------



## InTheSystem (Apr 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> The sour'd has woke up (the plant on the left) she is overtaking the double dream in spite of being younger & having less root massView attachment 3926022View attachment 3926023 View attachment 3926024


Awesome roots!


----------



## cool2burn (Apr 17, 2017)

Need to create a new part 2 thread for this lol


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> Need to create a new part 2 thread for this lol


the sour'd has its own thread & this thread I think I'm gonna keep the led grow here


----------



## cool2burn (Apr 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the sour'd has its own thread & this thread I think I'm gonna keep the led grow here


lol no problem but 67 pages is a lot for someone to get thru to get to your current grow that's all i was saying lol


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> lol no problem but 67 pages is a lot for someone to get thru to get to your current grow that's all i was saying lol


yeah every time I start a new thread my I- pad won't give me the URL number to link it in my signature some one else has to give me that info for some reason I'm trying to link the sour'd in now it is time for a new thread lol


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 17, 2017)

fed today @ 450 ppm the sour'd is under 250 hps for now I'm gonna let these recover a bit from the trim job I gave them


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 18, 2017)

Kind of dragging my feet on going right back in with this strain until I can evaluate a bit more the yield is gonna be off & this stuff is over the top potent but although it gets me higher than a kite it don't slow down my neuropathy pain whatsoever or help me get a good nights sleep everyone who tried it likes it but me & I like it but not for what I need it for as far as barter material it will be fine I'll have to make a decision soon my sour'd is going good & is showing a lot of vigor


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 19, 2017)

the res. change & fresh nutes is taking the yellowing away I'm hoping for a little more stretch as they were a bit stocky for my taste I'm down to 4 main stalks per plant meanwhile I'm letting the t-5 do its thing for awhile before they go in


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 19, 2017)

should be ready to start trimming by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> should be ready to start trimming by tomorrow afternoon View attachment 3927843


Why do you think they're so fluffy ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the res. change & fresh nutes is taking the yellowing away I'm hoping for a little more stretch as they were a bit stocky for my taste I'm down to 4 main stalks per plant meanwhile I'm letting the t-5 do its thing for awhile before they go in View attachment 3927651


Stocky is a good thing! Get that T5 down closer to the plants.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Stocky is a good thing! Get that T5 down closer to the plants.


Just raised the light to snap the pic the t-5 gives very little heat so it's as close as I can get it without leaves touching it


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 20, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Why do you think they're so fluffy ?


I've not seen this grown before so it might be genetics the headband under the same light had a lot better bud structure quality of the doubledream is way better though I'm gonna try lowering the light to 18"-20" instead of the recommended 24" Johnson says to run I've got a feeling I'm gonna be trying a few different strains before I settle on one it would be easier probably if I grew something I've grown before


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've not seen this grown before so it might be genetics the headband under the same light had a lot better bud structure quality of the doubledream is way better though I'm gonna try lowering the light to 18"-20" instead of the recommended 24" Johnson says to run I've got a feeling I'm gonna be trying a few different strains before I settle on one it would be easier probably if I grew something I've grown before


Yea, you should try and lower them slowly and see how the ladies react. Either way good harvest man what do you think you weighed in at ?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 20, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Yea, you should try and lower them slowly and see how the ladies react. Either way good harvest man what do you think you weighed in at ?


7-9 oz. is my guess I'm gonna start trimming maybe tonight I've got a lot haze in this strain it's just not gonna give dense nugs on the up side they aren't prone to mold & this has been a wet winter


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Just raised the light to snap the pic the t-5 gives very little heat so it's as close as I can get it without leaves touching it


That's about perfect.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 21, 2017)

not sure about the effects of secondhand smoke these plants are ready to go under the led


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> not sure about the effects of secondhand smoke these plants are ready to go under the ledView attachment 3928711View attachment 3928714


Nice ! They look good. 

You dog is loving life !


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 21, 2017)

as I trim I've made the decision that I am not going back with this strain


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 21, 2017)

meanwhile the sour'd under my 250w. hps is taking off put her in Monday


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 23, 2017)

the trimming continues as I'm looking for a replacement for this strain


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the trimming continues as I'm looking for a replacement for this strain View attachment 3929891


I'll smoke that with you Herk. I love weed


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 23, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I'll smoke that with you Herk. I love weed


it's pretty potent just hard to trim & the yield is weak if you was geographically closer we would be "sampling" for sure


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it's pretty potent just hard to trim & the yield is weak if you was geographically closer we would be "sampling" for sure


You bet


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 23, 2017)

the sour'd in the homemade waterfarm is doing good


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 24, 2017)

after much thought I've decided to go back with the doubledream whatever the shortcomings I've got to start over find out where I went wrong & correct it this is top-notch smoke & ive got the sour'd up & coming so in the near future I'm gonna kick this off


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 27, 2017)

Just throwing a post in so i get alerts back, i've been missing too much! What all lights are you runnin now?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Just throwing a post in so i get alerts back, i've been missing too much! What all lights are you runnin now?


I'm running the Johnson 6 cob led & with 2 plants ( going in in a day or so ) & the grow I started about a week ago it's sour'd & is the best growing thing I've had since I moved here & the mini dwc I made out of folgers coffee containers is vegging my stuff really cool I'm about to kick things up a notch


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 28, 2017)

I've moved the new grow to a new journal it's called Johnson cx-6 pcg doubledream & 2 waterfarms the sour'd is called simple diy sour diesel both grows have their merits the led grow I'm seeing if I can beat the shortcomings of my last grow & the sour'd I'm trying to see if a single plant 3x3 can give me better results any way you look at it I haven't got the results I should be getting & my resolve is to make this happen here is a pic of each grow


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2017)

Link?


----------



## Fevs (May 6, 2017)

Hey buddy, apologies for not stopping in for a while. I've pulled up a seat on your new journal. Caught up with this one 2 finally...

I've grown a few auto's which came out very similar to your buds, still great quality I will add, so don't be hard on yourself.

I'm an experienced led grower. Let me tell you, do not worry about what Johnson say about their led, my advice is to try it further away, not closer!

I'm convinced a plant can become very unhappy with an led too close. I'm vegging with mine 5ft away and getting faster growth. The led companies just tell where it needs to be to achieve the figures they wrote in their sales speel. Trust me the plant always feels different about it. Do you like it when somebody pushes you to your maximum level constantly? I doubt it, just like plants we becomes stressed and require more rest to recover!

You are better of having the led really far away, if the plants stretches too much, drop it slightly until it's perfect, then remember that distance.

Imo whether it's cmh or led try them further away. I noticed in a few pics some of the leaves high up looked toasted. Good in a way though as it hasn't bleached the buds like many leds do. I will yield more with an led 4ft away - than I will 2ft away!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 6, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Hey buddy, apologies for not stopping in for a while. I've pulled up a seat on your new journal. Caught up with this one 2 finally...
> 
> I've grown a few auto's which came out very similar to your buds, still great quality I will add, so don't be hard on yourself.
> 
> ...





Fevs said:


> Hey buddy, apologies for not stopping in for a while. I've pulled up a seat on your new journal. Caught up with this one 2 finally...
> 
> I've grown a few auto's which came out very similar to your buds, still great quality I will add, so don't be hard on yourself.
> 
> ...


This man, told Fevs, he doesn't post much, but what he does post is golden.


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Link?


for some reason I can't get my I - pad to display the http/ URL number so I can link the other grows in my signature the stickman gave me the number I used to link this one


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Hey buddy, apologies for not stopping in for a while. I've pulled up a seat on your new journal. Caught up with this one 2 finally...
> 
> I've grown a few auto's which came out very similar to your buds, still great quality I will add, so don't be hard on yourself.
> 
> ...


Had to move it as my leaves started curling


----------



## Haze the maze (May 6, 2017)

Keep that tiller steady Herk


----------



## Altered State (May 10, 2017)

So herk how did the plant do weight wise was it the 7 to 9 you estimated earlier or did it come out to more ?


----------



## horribleherk (May 10, 2017)

Altered State said:


> So herk how did the plant do weight wise was it the 7 to 9 you estimated earlier or did it come out to more ?


it came out less 6 zips looks can be deceiving but any way you look at it I was way off but I'm gonna dust off & hit it with renewed vigor funny thing my semi-ghetto sour'd single plant grow under the 400w hps that I replaced with the led & the dwc/ waterfarm I homemade is actually kicking ass don't figure 16 days veg & I flipped may 4 th genetics play a big part here it's hard to find a big yielder that gives good enough quality I once grew out female seeds ww-x-bb it looked good ,yielded huge just didn't cut it in the quality dept I kinda rushed the sour'd but it has excellent growth characteristics I'm wanting to sample the final product it just may be one of those that gives quality & quantity as I cloned her


----------



## Altered State (May 10, 2017)

Its kind of cool to have the goal after all without it , it will never be met.

I have been finding that all strains produce at least 8 oz a plant with some capable of double that due to their naturally larger structure. At one time when i was a beginner I had thought that a 8 oz strain was rare and much sought after. It now appears that the smaller phenotype make 8 oz with the larger pheno's making 1 pound plus plants.
Tweaking a pound out of them is still no easy task , although it may well become easy once the techniques are put together.


----------



## pinner420 (May 10, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Its kind of cool to have the goal after all without it , it will never be met.
> 
> I have been finding that all strains produce at least 8 oz a plant with some capable of double that due to their naturally larger structure. At one time when i was a beginner I had thought that a 8 oz strain was rare and much sought after. It now appears that the smaller phenotype make 8 oz with the larger pheno's making 1 pound plus plants.
> Tweaking a pound out of them is still no easy task , although it may well become easy once the techniques are put together.


Much easier vertically!


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Much easier vertically!


I don't know that for sure. Vertical still needs training, still needs the same light pressure, just maybe less floor space.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 11, 2017)

In my 25th day of flower growing in 10gal smart pot 1 plant, all organic this plant has had zero bottled nutes, growing under a 400w HPS what do you think i will get off this plant?


----------



## horribleherk (May 11, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> In my 25th day of flower growing in 10gal smart pot 1 plant, all organic this plant has had zero bottled nutes, growing under a 400w HPS what do you think i will get off this plant?View attachment 3940640 View attachment 3940641 View attachment 3940642 View attachment 3940643 View attachment 3940644 View attachment 3940645


looks can be deceiving in both directions my stuff looked good but came up way short(6oz.) your buds look like they have some density to them you might do better than you think


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> In my 25th day of flower growing in 10gal smart pot 1 plant, all organic this plant has had zero bottled nutes, growing under a 400w HPS what do you think i will get off this plant?View attachment 3940640 View attachment 3940641 View attachment 3940642 View attachment 3940643 View attachment 3940644 View attachment 3940645


"Bout a pound"

That's the standard answer, no matter what. Why? Too many variables, both in terms of setup and in terms of grower skill.

When you crop out, let us know!


----------



## horribleherk (May 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> "Bout a pound"
> 
> That's the standard answer, no matter what. Why? Too many variables, both in terms of so and in terms of grower skill.
> 
> When you crop out, let us know!


good answer!


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> "Bout a pound"
> 
> That's the standard answer, no matter what. Why? Too many variables, both in terms of setup and in terms of grower skill.
> 
> When you crop out, let us know!


Lights out pics
They are really gettin frosty


----------



## Altered State (May 12, 2017)

The buds are well developed for 3 1/2 weeks , looking good. They are going be huge , if think of it for next update throw in a scale object for size reference it will help with weight guesses a lot.

Right now with me gustimating its size to be 26 inches square at say four weeks flower it should make close to 12 oz. Or a pound if you blast it with more light power. My guess


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 12, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The buds are well developed for 3 1/2 weeks , looking good. They are going be huge , if think of it for next update throw in a scale object for size reference it will help with weight guesses a lot.
> 
> Right now with me gustimating its size to be 26 inches square at say four weeks flower it should make close to 12 oz. Or a pound if you blast it with more light power. My guess


Altered hows that for a size refrence best i can think off?


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 12, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The buds are well developed for 3 1/2 weeks , looking good. They are going be huge , if think of it for next update throw in a scale object for size reference it will help with weight guesses a lot.
> 
> Right now with me gustimating its size to be 26 inches square at say four weeks flower it should make close to 12 oz. Or a pound if you blast it with more light power. My guess


Think i have like 16 to 20 tops hell maybe more that once fully developed will be the size of that coke can lol  im hoping for close to a pound, plant was vegged for 60 days wheni put the scrogg net on i was still traiining it had to go out of town for 2 days on business, when i got back home it had grown almost 8 inches after a dose of recharcge i tried to bend the growth back under trellis but snapped a branch and said fuck it so that is why my canopy is not filled in better.


----------



## horribleherk (May 12, 2017)

that resembles skywalker I once grew & even the popcorn on the lower branches turned into pencil eraser size buds that had a little weight to them


----------



## Altered State (May 12, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Altered hows that for a size refrence best i can think off?


That works well she is a buddy thing for three weeks she's flying right along. Its like my last plants were at 6 weeks by 12 weeks one produced 14 oz's the others 8 to 12.
Maybe I'll reach a pound this round im trying , good luck on your quest you have a helluva start.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 12, 2017)

Altered State said:


> That works well she is a buddy thing for three weeks she's flying right along. Its like my last plants were at 6 weeks by 12 weeks one produced 14 oz's the others 8 to 12.
> Maybe I'll reach a pound this round im trying , good luck on your quest you have a helluva start.


Well i did one better today i decided and pulled the trigger and bought a 1000w HPS lol and moved shit out of my tent ive been setting up for next grow into the room hopefully that will push her close to the 1lb range


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well i did one better today i decided and pulled the trigger and bought a 1000w HPS lol and moved shit out of my tent ive been setting up for next grow into the room hopefully that will push her close to the 1lb rangeView attachment 3941194


It's a little late for that.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's a little late for that.


You dont think the stronger light will help build bigger buds? I still have 40 to 50 days left on this plant?


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> You dont think the stronger light will help build bigger buds? I still have 40 to 50 days left on this plant?


It will help bump yields but I've never found throwing a lot more light at things once they're a week or two into bloom, that is after stretch is over- does a whole lot for ultimate yield.

Show me the error of my thinking! It won't hurt my feelings! Lol


----------



## Father Ramirez (May 13, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want to make both beer and wine.
> My wife says I have enough over priced hobbies already lol, but I could sell some beer or wine after I make them possibly and make it a free hobby or at last cheaper maybe.


Tell her you could golf, like so many men do. It would cost even more, and you'd be around less. I say, count your blessings Mrs Bassman


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2017)

Father Ramirez said:


> Tell her you could golf, like so many men do. It would cost even more, and you'd be around less. I say, count your blessings Mrs Bassman


Maybe that's why the Chump plays so much.


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2017)

Father Ramirez said:


> Tell her you could golf, like so many men do. It would cost even more, and you'd be around less. I say, count your blessings Mrs Bassman


my wife stays on my ass it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission lol


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2017)

the sour'd is taking the #1 slot genetics the main reason the doubledream is looking good as well but it's got the led light , a full nutrient schedule as well as factory made waterfarms the sour'd gets all the leftovers lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the sour'd is taking the #1 slot genetics the main reason the doubledream is looking good as well but it's got the led light , a full nutrient schedule as well as factory made waterfarms the sour'd gets all the leftovers lolView attachment 3941759 View attachment 3941760


Damn man every week those ladies get bigger ! Looks good man


----------



## Altered State (May 13, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well i did one better today i decided and pulled the trigger and bought a 1000w HPS lol and moved shit out of my tent ive been setting up for next grow into the room hopefully that will push her close to the 1lb rangeView attachment 3941194



I think it will make a pretty big difference you just missed out on some extra veg growth but its better to be late then never. Not that your really that late few weeks i guess.

It will catch up sort of it will surely allow for a wider and deeper penetration , thats always good.

thstick is right in that you should of added it earlier but you didnt have it so your doing the best thing you can now. It will pay off you will get some extra oz's of bud out of it hell ya.
1000w divide by 9 square feet is 111w sq.ft much better then the 44w sq.ft with the 400
You did good man its not for not , its for bud and big ones at that


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 13, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I think it will make a pretty big difference you just missed out on some extra veg growth but its better to be late then never. Not that your really that late few weeks i guess.
> 
> It will catch up sort of it will surely allow for a wider and deeper penetration , thats always good.
> 
> ...


Well i might be crazy but its only been 24hrs since adding the new light have had it dialed down to 600w(60%) and i kinda already see a diffrence in the plant seems to have fattened up over nite and this morning


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2017)

I'm starting the build on another dwc with a dripper & a much larger reservoir capacity which will eliminate the need for a remote reservoir it is significantly larger than the 5 gal bucket I use now I'm gonna have to figure what it holds but I'm thinking I can run about 7 gal. Of nutes


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my wife stays on my ass it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission lol


Sooooooo much I could say here!


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well i might be crazy but its only been 24hrs since adding the new light have had it dialed down to 600w(60%) and i kinda already see a diffrence in the plant seems to have fattened up over nite and this morningView attachment 3941863


OUCH. DON'T DIAL DOWN HID LAMPS.

You really fuck up the lamp's spectrum output, efficiency and you'll shorten lamp life.

Run the full thousand watts and raise the lamp.


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sooooooo much I could say here!


hey ttystikk good evening


----------



## Altered State (May 14, 2017)

1000w will speed it up further yet 100w sq;ft is a good number to use , it sounds ungodly high but its not , its at the high end of the scale some people swear by it.
I look at it as 50w sq.ft is the minimum for normal growth 75w sq.ft for medium high growth rate / nutrient consumption and 100w sq.ft as full tilt bogey balls to the wall effective.
Remember to increase the nutrient strength or replenish more often when using high sq.ft output especially micro and cal mag. The growth rate can exceed the nutrient uptake causing deficiency issues.

Im currently using 87w sq.ft in led , 350w a plant from two panels over each 14 inch plant with foot long branches


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2017)

Tie down those two tall heads, this will distribute nutrients to the unstressed flowers.
doing 1 plant seems like such a waste in that area. the new 600W bulb should be enough light if you could fill the whole canopy.

With your style, I would say the sweet spot at this stage is 2 plants per grow.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> OUCH. DON'T DIAL DOWN HID LAMPS.
> 
> You really fuck up the lamp's spectrum output, efficiency and you'll shorten lamp life.
> 
> Run the full thousand watts and raise the lamp.


LOL appreciate the imput, this is why message boards are confusing sometimes one guy says too much light another says run it full. Let me ask this I was told adding this light into my grow 3 weeks into flower was gonna hurt the terpens in the plant, it is currently 24 to 28" about the canopy and is aircooled hood so doesnt get super hot, my thought adding it would fatten the buds up even more but another person said it would do the above and burn and bleach the plants. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> LOL appreciate the imput, this is why message boards are confusing sometimes one guy says too much light another says run it full. Let me ask this I was told adding this light into my grow 3 weeks into flower was gonna hurt the terpens in the plant, it is currently 24 to 28" about the canopy and is aircooled hood so doesnt get super hot, my thought adding it would fatten the buds up even more but another person said it would do the above and burn and bleach the plants. Whats your thoughts?


Keep it cool and you'll be okay.


----------



## horribleherk (May 15, 2017)

got some new genetics in the house today gg#4 from here www.darkheartnursery.com the doubledream I think is gonna be phased out in favor of sour'diesel & gg#4 I'm looking to pick up my yield a wee bit without sacrificing quality


----------



## Altered State (May 15, 2017)

I added a few 100w cobs @35w each to the two panels over the OG now it has 450w pointed at it. works out to 112w sq.ft or more of light hitting the leaves at 10 to 12 inches distance.


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

the sour'd is still gaining momentum I never thought the doubledream as a slow grower until I had something to compare it to the sour'd is stealing the show this plant under a good light might be the one to produce a one pound harvest


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

nice


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 16, 2017)

everyone join in and post a bud porn pic, here is mine from tonite day 30 of flower


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> everyone join in and post a bud porn pic, here is mine from tonite day 30 of flowerView attachment 3943842


I'm still a ways off but I do enjoy viewing yours makes me envious lol


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 16, 2017)

Kinda concerned about my plant fan leafs seem droopy not sure if that is common with this strain during flower or not or if they are starting to show signs of heat stress.


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Kinda concerned about my plant fan leafs seem droopy not sure if that is common with this strain during flower or not or if they are starting to show signs of heat stress.View attachment 3943854


I think you're ok I've noticed that with hid lighting late in the light day (light on) they're not as perky as they are early in the day led on the other hand the plant leaves reach upwards early on & almost never droop your grow looks good & you're in a position to ride it out till harvest just don't make any major changes the light change at this point is probably gonna boost your harvest a bit & maybe make your buds a little more dense


----------



## horribleherk (May 17, 2017)

gg#4 seems to be a good choice for me &I I'm gonna have to try to find someone who has grown it out I put it in my coffee container dwc last night overnight the roots are reaching downward to the nutes I've gotta see what the ruckus over this gg#4 is all about it's been on my wish list for awhile now the sour'd babies are now out from the dome


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> gg#4 seems to be a good choice for me &I I'm gonna have to try to find someone who has grown it out I put it in my coffee container dwc last night overnight the roots are reaching downward to the nutes I've gotta see what the ruckus over this gg#4 is all about it's been on my wish list for awhile now the sour'd babies are now out from the domeView attachment 3944245View attachment 3944246


Well GG4 is what mine is  your gonna like it. Some of the best smoke ive ever had.


----------



## horribleherk (May 18, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well GG4 is what mine is  your gonna like it. Some of the best smoke ive ever had.


hey Mikey you just made me a happy camper I was gonna ask what you're running this makes me feel even better about my choice thanks for the heads up


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey Mikey you just made me a happy camper I was gonna ask what you're running this makes me feel even better about my choice thanks for the heads up


Mine was bag seed just really watch it in flower they are very prone to hermie mine actually did early in flower picked most off and have seen no new nanners pop but only thing I have flowering so figured what the hell im seeing it thru seed or no seed lol


----------



## horribleherk (May 18, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Mine was bag seed just really watch it in flower they are very prone to hermie mine actually did early in flower picked most off and have seen no new nanners pop but only thing I have flowering so figured what the hell im seeing it thru seed or no seed lol


A lot of fire strains are prone to throw a manner here or there I can hang with a few seeds


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> A lot of fire strains are prone to throw a manner here or there I can hang with a few seeds


 I wont mind gettin a few seeds off this then i can grow it again


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I wont mind gettin a few seeds off this then i can grow it again
> View attachment 3945066


Believe it or not, you could take a cutting from a lower branch and reveg. It would take a long time and it would not be easy but it can be done.


----------



## horribleherk (May 18, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I wont mind gettin a few seeds off this then i can grow it again
> View attachment 3945066


I'm looking forward to getting my gg#4 in the room & seeing what it's like yours is beautiful


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 18, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (May 19, 2017)

hey mikey I can stare at that for hours lol I should start getting buds any day now


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey mikey I can stare at that for hours lol I should start getting buds any day now View attachment 3945432View attachment 3945433


Those look awesome they should really be stretching now


----------



## horribleherk (May 19, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Those look awesome they should really be stretching now


that's all one plant the sour'd is a aggressive grower


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 19, 2017)

got me some helpers today found a small catapillar on my babies ive got in 3week since seed,.


----------



## horribleherk (May 20, 2017)

kinda focusing on the gg#4 right now


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> kinda focusing on the gg#4 right now View attachment 3946058View attachment 3946059


Looks like its ready to rock your gonna love it beyond belief!
My babies are getting attacked by catipillars of to buy some praying mantice. Did all this damage in 2 days.


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 21, 2017)

Update since defoliation, thought id take a picture with some refrence so you could see how big these cola's are gonna be.


----------



## horribleherk (May 21, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Update since defoliation, thought id take a picture with some refrence so you could see how big these cola's are gonna be.
> View attachment 3946524 View attachment 3946525 View attachment 3946526 View attachment 3946527


nice job! My sour'd is reaching towards the light I'm seeing lots of potential bud sites


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 21, 2017)

Nice lights out picture from tonite  And my new batch of soil cooking got a check and all the good fungai already growing on it  Check out the back 2 Cola's they are probably close to 24" tall sure hope they fill in all the way.


----------



## horribleherk (May 21, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Nice lights out picture from tonite  And my new batch of soil cooking got a check and all the good fungai already growing on it View attachment 3946827 Check out the back 2 Cola's they are probably close to 24" tall sure hope they fill in all the way.View attachment 3946828


It just keeps getting better! I've had my grandson all weekend but tomorrow I've got to devote some time to both grows one is hardly stretching & the other is outta control lol


----------



## Fevs (May 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> It just keeps getting better! I've had my grandson all weekend but tomorrow I've got to devote some time to both grows one is hardly stretching & the other is outta control lol


Get some hydro silicone  It ups the ph a lot, so I like half doses. Silicone is seriously f*c*ing excellent! If you want taller and fatter stems, fast.. Use silicon! Stop using it 3 weeks form the end! It has an acquired taste 

Mix the silicon 1st with the water to let it bind to the water. If you have never used silicon. Don't know what your local shops do, but here in the UK we have this http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/products/hydro-silicon/5/

Add 50% of growth speed and size to their current growth 'if you include silicon'.

You can also leaf spray with silicon! 

For the mean time. Get the temps in the led tent to 27-28c canopy. That's 80.6 - 82.4f. If my led plants are lower than that temp the leaves point slightly down and growth slows


----------



## horribleherk (May 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> It just keeps getting better! I've had my grandson all weekend but tomorrow I've got to devote some time to both grows one is hardly stretching & the other is outta control lol


 The weather has been hot tomorrow is supposed somewhat cooler


----------



## horribleherk (May 23, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Get some hydro silicone  It ups the ph a lot, so I like half doses. Silicone is seriously f*c*ing excellent! If you want taller and fatter stems, fast.. Use silicon! Stop using it 3 weeks form the end! It has an acquired taste
> 
> Mix the silicon 1st with the water to let it bind to the water. If you have never used silicon. Don't know what your local shops do, but here in the UK we have this http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/products/hydro-silicon/5/
> 
> ...


thanks fevs I have an additive that has silicon in it I think the sour'd would benefit from but gonna look into another source as well


----------



## horribleherk (May 23, 2017)

it has been pretty hot so I moved my babies into my basement they're happier now


----------



## horribleherk (May 24, 2017)

the weather has cooled & ive moved things back under the t-5 my clones are a bit rough but they've rooted I want 2 sour'diesel plants where the doubledream is now & the gg#4 to go where the sour'diesel is I have doubledream babies that I might put outdoors


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 24, 2017)

Looking good, I had a light failure yesterday my 1000w flowering ballast went south on me while at work so my girl sat in the dark during light period for a few hours and had to put the T5 light on her for a few hours last nite but got a new ballast this morning and all is well again. Figure i have about 30 days left and its picking time. My afghan kush and chocolate creme mommas are vegging right along they are both about 4 weeks and doin good other than the attack from the cut worms aka catapillars they had a few days ago so i have a few cheweed up fan leafs but they are recovering.


----------



## horribleherk (May 24, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Looking good, I had a light failure yesterday my 1000w flowering ballast went south on me while at work so my girl sat in the dark during light period for a few hours and had to put the T5 light on her for a few hours last nite but got a new ballast this morning and all is well again. Figure i have about 30 days left and its picking time. My afghan kush and chocolate creme mommas are vegging right along they are both about 4 weeks and doin good other than the attack from the cut worms aka catapillars they had a few days ago so i have a few cheweed up fan leafs but they are recovering.


you've achieved really good results with that soil you're flavor is gonna be off the hook all 3 of my sour'd clones rooted today & my doubledream room has its first bud nubbins & the sour'd is gonna be right behind it


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you've achieved really good results with that soil you're flavor is gonna be off the hook all 3 of my sour'd clones rooted today & my doubledream room has its first bud nubbins & the sour'd is gonna be right behind it View attachment 3948563View attachment 3948564 View attachment 3948565


Oh yeah it will, when i defoliated her a few days ago i accidently cut off a lower popcorn bud figured fuckit not wasting that so let it dry for a few days and the wife and i tried it last nite, still obviously had a green taste to it as it wasnt properly cured but holy shit it got us high and was so smooth, cant wait to harvest and cure this girl its going to be some amazing medicine for sure.


----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2017)

I put the clone I'm gonna keep into the coffee containers under the t-5 the other 3 might go outdoors soon I kept 1 doubledream,2 sour'diesel & of course the gg#4 they will start perking up as the roots grow down into the nutrients


----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2017)

sour'diesel is getting a lot of bud sites


----------



## horribleherk (May 25, 2017)

So is the doubledream


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 26, 2017)

day 40 update had to get some c02 going buds started foxtailing. It should really help with yield.


----------



## horribleherk (May 26, 2017)

after finding slime on the roots of the gg#4 I transferred everything into potting soil I'm gonna play it safe here the little reservoir on the containers picks up heat off the workbench & hotter temperatures are coming the plants will also be easier to move as well I'm not wanting to loose any plants


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> after finding slime on the roots of the gg#4 I transferred everything into potting soil I'm gonna play it safe here the little reservoir on the containers picks up heat off the workbench & hotter temperatures are coming the plants will also be easier to move as well I'm not wanting to loose any plants View attachment 3949417View attachment 3949418


May just be the angle but that soil sure looks thick and could use some perlite in it...I finally decided and added c02 to my grow will post an updated picture of her tonite after lights out at 8


----------



## horribleherk (May 26, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> May just be the angle but that soil sure looks thick and could use some perlite in it...I finally decided and added c02 to my grow will post an updated picture of her tonite after lights out at 8


probably should of went & got some


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 26, 2017)

day 40 lights out pic


----------



## horribleherk (May 28, 2017)

Sour'd is gonna rock


----------



## sunny747 (May 29, 2017)

WoW! Looks great!


----------



## horribleherk (May 29, 2017)

sunny747 said:


> WoW! Looks great!


hey sunny how have you been? that's the grow you inspired & hopefully I get something similar to you're grow except I have sour'diesel & not lemon kush the main thing is that the spirit of scottyballs lives on I have 2 factory waterfarms but this is a homemade unit with a single dripper


----------



## Fevs (May 29, 2017)

Very healthy! Looking good


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 29, 2017)

day 42 think ill get close to half lb but still not sure


----------



## sunny747 (May 29, 2017)

Yea buddy! Looks great! I bet it smells awesome.


----------



## PiercerNC (May 30, 2017)

Day 15 of 12/12
1 Jack Herer from Baked Beans in DWC, scrog, 3'x3' tent 
Using 700w LED from Viparspectra and Lucas Formula using GH nutes.


----------



## horribleherk (May 30, 2017)

PiercerNC said:


> Day 15 of 12/12
> 1 Jack Herer from Baked Beans in DWC, scrog, 3'x3' tent
> Using 700w LED from Viparspectra and Lucas Formula using GH nutes.View attachment 3951660


hey piercer your grow is really doing good jack herer is a timeless classic & supposedly it & supersilverhaze are one &a the same depending on who is telling the story but if that's the truth it would make j/h the grandaddy of a lot of strains & it's on my hit list


----------



## horribleherk (May 30, 2017)

PiercerNC said:


> Day 15 of 12/12
> 1 Jack Herer from Baked Beans in DWC, scrog, 3'x3' tent
> Using 700w LED from Viparspectra and Lucas Formula using GH nutes.View attachment 3951660


You're just a tad farther along in bloom than my 3x3 sour'd grow I'll have to get by & check out your thread we're gonna harvest at close to the same time


----------



## horribleherk (May 30, 2017)

tonight's pics SOURDIESEL


----------



## horribleherk (May 30, 2017)

tonight's pics DOUBLEDREAM


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 30, 2017)

Thought id share this cool pic from tonite lights out and just has the over head closet light on no flash on harvest day im gonna take her from the closet and get a nice natural light photo of her before the cutting begins.


----------



## horribleherk (May 31, 2017)

In the mornings right after the light shuts down my leaves droop they perk back up in the late afternoon before the light kicks on putting my babies in soil has slowed them a bit which is good as I've got a bit to go before harvest


----------



## tpc_mikey (May 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> In the mornings right after the light shuts down my leaves droop they perk back up in the late afternoon before the light kicks on putting my babies in soil has slowed them a bit which is good as I've got a bit to go before harvestView attachment 3952276View attachment 3952277


hmmm they look over watered but may also be heat, do you use c02?


----------



## horribleherk (May 31, 2017)

Tonight's pic


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 1, 2017)

Day 46


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 1, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Day 46View attachment 3953063 View attachment 3953064 View attachment 3953065 View attachment 3953066


I can't wait to get my gg4 up to speed meanwhile both grows are starting to ramp up


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 2, 2017)

I did a lot of pruning on the sour'diesel today & tomorrow is gonna be a lot of training as I think the stretch is slowing a little bit I want to get a last round of bending things the way I want them before it's too late to do anything with her this plant is a total opposite of the doubledream by tomorrow she will be sprawled out to the edges of the screen


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 3, 2017)

Plants look great!!!
Had a look at My Indica dom. girl the other morning and she was doing the leaf droop thing right after the lights out. I'm going to go and watch tomorrow morning at 10 AM w/ My green LED headgear and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 3, 2017)

Looking good brother @horribleherk


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 3, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good brother @horribleherk


thanks evil things are looking up


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 3, 2017)

a round of supercropping for the sour'diesel to try to even out the canopy a bit


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 3, 2017)

the doubledream is gonna finish first in spite of a later start


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> a round of supercropping for the sour'diesel to try to even out the canopy a bitView attachment 3954316View attachment 3954317


Timber!


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 5, 2017)

Day 50 and really thinking i may get really close to the pound now, she is packing it on big time.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 5, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> View attachment 3954378


in image 961 might just be the lighting but damn it looks almost black its so dark green if that is really how it looks your gettin close to N toxicty id keep an eye on it.


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 5, 2017)

Just showing this to wonder if its something you'd be interested to know anything....


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

HamBone? said:


> Just showing this to wonder if its something you'd be interested to know anything....


hell yeah!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

HamBone? said:


> Just showing this to wonder if its something you'd be interested to know anything....


No need to ask if you got something to share feel free to add your input this is a low pressure thread thanks for posting


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

doubledream


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

sour'diesel she likes the supercropping


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

and lurking in the background here is the gg#4 that I'm gonna start devoting some attention to this afternoon as it gets too hot on the workbench so I'm gonna relocate my veg area to the basement my plants have not done well here since the weather has warmed up


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

I got my surviving babies moved today they'll be safe here until winter by then I'll have the shop closed off & insulated with the 2 grow-tents I also resumed the use of my mini dwc containers the one surviving sour'd is hanging by a thread I don't think it's gonna make it


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 6, 2017)

Where would i begin though. Lol yall got the basics down with the scrog technique. Personally i prefer to show LST love. 
Long story short, i like to top after 3 or 4 nodes. Then i LST each each node to the edge of the pot. :This is why i use such a big pot for a small space:
Once to the edge they get more LST love to circle around the pot and it looks like a tornad. 
Once that formation starts to catch up to the next node in that circle its time to flower. 
Once into flowering all your LST love is done and you let them grow up without messing with it. As buds form and still get a lil taller, the weight starts to push down each node causing all the nodes to spread out away from each other. 
This also allows light to reach all the way trough the plant hitting EVERYTHING. 
For example to what i mean ill show a small bud forming at the base of the stalk...


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

HamBone? said:


> Where would i begin though. Lol yall got the basics down with the scrog technique. Personally i prefer to show LST love.
> Long story short, i like to top after 3 or 4 nodes. Then i LST each each node to the edge of the pot. :This is why i use such a big pot for a small space:
> Once to the edge they get more LST love to circle around the pot and it looks like a tornad.
> Once that formation starts to catch up to the next node in that circle its time to flower.
> ...


that's pretty cool & simple best of all it works & I would think some strains really excel at it you've done a really good job she's a beauty


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

the ppm.on the sour'diesel is down to 590 tonight she is feeding good I'm gonna feed both rooms tomorrow


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 6, 2017)

doubledream is due for a res change as well


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks. It works with all strains as of yet. Indicas just dont reach 22in its more around 17in after said and done. I prefer indica on this method simply cause the density. My last plant was shorter but damn they were dense. This ones sativa and, meh it's okay. We'll see in the end though when i cure it.


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 7, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> in image 961 might just be the lighting but damn it looks almost black its so dark green if that is really how it looks your gettin close to N toxicty id keep an eye on it.


That plant is eating and drinking 700 -750 PPM Flora Nova Bloom only at 2 months so, I was going to up it to 900 as she is in flower now. Without the flash everything looks great.
This leaf is from up under. There are no hooked leafs. This leaf has a tiny amount of tip burn but, is older and not one of the giant sun leafs that are of the same color.
Enjoy...


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 7, 2017)

There are other signs to look for in N-tox. and some plants wont curl and the dark color is a sign also but, the plant is growing well and is not stunted. The new growth is very light compared to the sun leafs. I have been supercroping this sister plant as she has very thick stems and huge sun leafs in comparison to her sister which is growing under a screen.
Have a look....https://www.rollitup.org/t/cropking-bubba-kush-and-early-vixen-315w-cmh.937320/page-8


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 7, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> There are other signs to look for in N-tox. and some plants wont curl and the dark color is a sign also but, the plant is growing well and is not stunted. The new growth is very light compared to the sun leafs. I have been supercroping this sister plant as she has very thick stems and huge sun leafs in comparison to her sister which is growing under a screen.
> Have a look....https://www.rollitup.org/t/cropking-bubba-kush-and-early-vixen-315w-cmh.937320/page-8


I fed everything today the doubledream is gonna finish before the sour'd it started a week later & under the led


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 7, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> That plant is eating and drinking 700 -750 PPM Flora Nova Bloom only at 2 months so, I was going to up it to 900 as she is in flower now. Without the flash everything looks great.
> This leaf is from up under. There are no hooked leafs. This leaf has a tiny amount of tip burn but, is older and not one of the giant sun leafs that are of the same color.
> Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 3956518 View attachment 3956519


I wouldnt up it if its high in N, that leaf when laid on the keyboard is dark green and shiney, its close to having too much N keep doin what your doing and once your a couple weeks into flower then up the P and K, just giving advice what i would do.


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 7, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I wouldnt up it if its high in N, that leaf when laid on the keyboard is dark green and shiney, its close to having too much N keep doin what your doing and once your a couple weeks into flower then up the P and K, just giving advice what i would do.


I'll look tonight.

It's a big plant and it is good advice to pay attention to what it wants or does not want.
Thanks!
Both plants have been drinking and eating in the same proportions for 2 weeks. About 1 gal. a day so... I will go in looking at that as a base line.
I used up the batteries for My 10 Mp camera so no pic's tonight. The screened plant looks super healthy and is growing very fast with lots of flowers on all branches. She will fill the room. 
Could the light lead to a more healthy plant?
I looked at My friends plant that I gave him and it also has extremely... large leafs that are glossy but not as dark green as My plant, The thing is. He is growing in a green house outdoors with seaweed and fish nothing else.
So... I have a lot to go by.
also... I will get a pic of that plant soon. I will need a football to show how big the hoofs are on that thing.

Peace


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 7, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I'll look tonight.
> 
> It's a big plant and it is good advice to pay attention to what it wants or does not want.
> Thanks!
> ...


I would recommend if you are honestly watering every day stop, no way that plant needs a gallon of water every day, my 120 day old one in a 10 gal pot gets 2 gallons of water every 3 to 4 days, check your soil if you can stick your finger in it knuckle deep and have soil stick to it dont water, MJ doesnt like to sit in wet soil all the time need to let it dry out a bit and stretch the roots, remember the golden rule big roots equal big buds. Here are my 2 newest babies Afghan Kush and Chocolate creme, these are in super hot organic soil so they are dark like yours and actually shoing a tad bit of cal mag def which is odd since i amend with dolomite hi cal lime so going to transplant them soon, these 2 are mothers though simply growing them to take clones off of. once they serve there purpose ill flower them. lol


----------



## Altered State (Jun 8, 2017)

Coco does well being flooded constantly Peat is similar to Coco but closer to Soil which can't take over watering


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2017)

haze is in dwc & its very common to have a gallon a day top-off in your reservoir my sour'd drinks that much daily it's the ppm. Of your nutrients that's critical I do dwc now but I used to do e&f coco in smart pots & flooded twice a day you can do stuff in hydro that would kill a soil grown plant


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2017)

ppm. this morning is 1190 in less than 24 hours the sour'diesel has consumed 100 ppm. she is getting over the shock of my butchering I'm gonna go back & clean a few minor details but with the exception of maybe a fan leaf that blocks light on a bud I'm not gonna prune anything else these buds are slower to develop than some strains I've grown a led or cmh might speed things up a wee bit but under the hps & based on what I've seen so far darkhearts 10-12 weeks flower time is gonna hold true


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2017)

Doubledream continues to show improvement over the last grow & with a better veg time might prove to be something to keep around & im glad I cloned it at this point she looks better than the sour'd but I have a feeling in the upcoming weeks the sour'diesel is gonna overtake her


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking awesome HH I will toss a pic of my girl up later tonite her ass is getting super fat, all my lower fans are really yellowing and dropping now figure i got maybe a week to 10 days left most of the Trichs are still clear though got about 10 to 15% cloudy


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 8, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Looking awesome HH I will toss a pic of my girl up later tonite her ass is getting super fat, all my lower fans are really yellowing and dropping now figure i got maybe a week to 10 days left most of the Trichs are still clear though got about 10 to 15% cloudy


every time I look at your girl it gives me high hopes for my gg#4 as your girl is stunning


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> every time I look at your girl it gives me high hopes for my gg#4 as your girl is stunning


Ty appreciate the compliment I'll post a pic here in about 20 mins when lites shut off


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 8, 2017)

Here she is as promised


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm just waiting for these buds to fatten up & they are taking their old sweet time the sour'diesel being the slowest top 2 pics are doubledream the bottom stuff is sour'diesel


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 10, 2017)

HH be patient it will come here is a video of mine tonite im in day 55 of flower and my buds in the last 2 days have exploded with calyx and pistil growth again.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 11, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> HH be patient it will come here is a video of mine tonite im in day 55 of flower and my buds in the last 2 days have exploded with calyx and pistil growth again.


Ha! That's the gift that keeps on giving lol I've been doing this for awhile & still get a bit of paranoia at this stage of the grow this is the first 12 week strain I'm definitely gonna have to learn patience it just seems slow to pack on weight


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 11, 2017)

sour'diesel slow she is but she is developing & she is feeding ppm.tonight is down to 740 from almost 1300 on Friday


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 11, 2017)

The doubledream has picked up the pace a bit the plant on the right is doing considerably better than the other one


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 12, 2017)

looking awesome! hell im like 57 days into flower and my girl is throwing all kinds of new calyx and pistil growth almost to the point of foxtailing a bit. Ill post some pics at lights out in an hour or so.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 12, 2017)

She's looking! good herk.
I got some malawi gold that's around 11 to 12 weeks flowering I can't wait to grow a few of them this winter. To short of a season here except for maybe a greenhouse grow which I have One of the malawi growing now in a ten gallon fabric pot that's going in There this fall to see if she'll make it outside here..

Like always, keep'm green Herk


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 12, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> She's looking! good herk.
> I got some malawi gold that's around 11 to 12 weeks flowering I can't wait to grow a few of them this winter. To short of a season here except for maybe a greenhouse grow which I have One of the malawi growing now in a ten gallon fabric pot that's going in There this fall to see if she'll make it outside here..
> 
> Like always, keep'm green Herk


thanks farmerfisher did you keep any of that train wreck around? I'm eyeballing a train wreck/sour'diesel cross called Allen wrench I had a cut of train wreck that was really good & I grew purple wreck that was good as well


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> The doubledream has picked up the pace a bit the plant on the right is doing considerably better than the other one View attachment 3959451View attachment 3959452


my bad it is actually the plant on the left that is the healthier of the 2


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 12, 2017)

Day 57 pic


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 12, 2017)

Everything with the sour'diesel still seems so slow to me but I'm seeing progress & it's catching up to the doubledream her she is tonight the ppm. drops & the ph. rises daily a larger reservoir is gonna be a must as she is a lot of work leaving for 2 days without care could probably happen 3 days out of the question


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 12, 2017)

the doubledream is so much shorter in stature than the sour'diesel & the buds on the sour'd are slower to develop here is the doubledream tonight they seem slower this time around as well but look structurally better than last round & they're starting to give off smell


----------



## Altered State (Jun 14, 2017)

Both tpc and Herk your plants are looking great nice branches the complete opposite of a bean pole .. Going to be real nice when Ripe


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 14, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Both tpc and Herk your plants are looking great nice branches the complete opposite of a bean pole .. Going to be real nice when Ripe


Thanks, sure hoping to get close to 400grams off this girl, think she is getting really close, will be either this weekend or next. Got my window a/c installed for my new room that has my 4x8 tent, cant wait to get a few going under the 400w and 1000w HPS and everything in the tent, my afghan kush and Chocolate creme will goto flower the minute i harvest the GG and get everything moved to the tent. Have already taken clones off them that are starting to root so will veg those until the 2 mothers are flowered then will flower those, try to get a perpetual going, be nice to pull 1 to 2 lbs every 60 to 70 days, lots of medicine to share


----------



## Altered State (Jun 14, 2017)

Its looking good man its cool its a contender for the pounder plant I thought is was but its hard to tell from photos.
Im going to weigh the bud when wet on my plants and get a close total right away.

20% of the Wet weight is a pretty accurate estimate for a total ,18% is the least I have seen.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 14, 2017)

Here's my green hope not sure how it will do in the end Im hoping for a lb of bud off her but the last two weeks performance was less then stellar due to a bad nutrient reaction. the other two plants did fine. Its in a new nutrient batch now and should gain its Vigor back.

Its @ 4 weeks Veg 6 weeks flower







She is 3 ft long x 2 ft wide and should be kicking back into gear soon enough i hope.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2017)

the heat wave has started & fortunately today was given 2 watercoolers its close to 105 in my shop this afternoon & ive got it considerably lowered in one room & tomorrow morning I'll figure something out for the sour'diesel this gets me through the hottest part of the day


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 15, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Here's my green hope not sure how it will do in the end Im hoping for a lb of bud off her but the last two weeks performance was less then stellar due to a bad nutrient reaction. the other two plants did fine. Its in a new nutrient batch now and should gain its Vigor back.
> 
> Its @ 4 weeks Veg 6 weeks flower
> 
> ...


your picture didnt post but yeah i try to veg mine for 8 weeks minimum sometimes 10 then scrog her and flip to flower. I will post some updated pics shortly shes rocking along. HH I got my window unit installed yesterday in my tent room hot here as well central A/c just wasnt cutting it now the room is being kept around 75 degrees and tent 79 to 81


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 15, 2017)

Still hoping for close to a pound thinkg i got about a week left what you all think?


----------



## Altered State (Jun 15, 2017)

I might need AC at the end of July right now still cool and wet out. The site is having more photo upload and post issues I manged to get some photos up on my journal you can access it here http://rollitup.org/t/remo-nutrients-rdwc-meets-og-kush-and-l-a-special.939341/page-2#post-13565832


----------



## Altered State (Jun 15, 2017)

tpc it looks like two weeks to me maybe 3 weeks. Im a 3 month flower person as the plants put on a lot of weight in the 3rd month


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey mikey I suck at this but I'm gonna say 10 zips of prime


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey mikey I suck at this but I'm gonna say 10 zips of prime


i Hope your wrong i will be dissappointed to only get 280 grams lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm gonna get a fresh start at my heat issues in the morning supposed to be 100+ for at least the next week here is the sour'diesel tonight


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 15, 2017)

the doubledream decided to wake up & stretch a bit


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 16, 2017)

the temp is climbing later this afternoon it's gonna top the 104.f I had yesterday I've got both coolers in place I'm gonna keep monitoring the temps & by tomorrow I'll have it on timers this isn't ideal but until I get my room closed off & insulation put in this is gonna have to do until harvest I'm wanting to bounce back with a better setup complete with new strains by fall I'm trying to pop sour grapes & superlemonhaze right now my gg#4 baby isn't as vigorous as I would like & im also wanting r/p kandy kush so I might give the clone scene a break for now


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the temp is climbing later this afternoon it's gonna top the 104.f I had yesterday I've got both coolers in place I'm gonna keep monitoring the temps & by tomorrow I'll have it on timers this isn't ideal but until I get my room closed off & insulation put in this is gonna have to do until harvest I'm wanting to bounce back with a better setup complete with new strains by fall I'm trying to pop sour grapes & superlemonhaze right now my gg#4 baby isn't as vigorous as I would like & im also wanting r/p kandy kush so I might give the clone scene a break for nowView attachment 3962074View attachment 3962075 View attachment 3962076


You run your room at night? That's a great way to keep it cooler.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You run your room at night? That's a great way to keep it cooler.


yeah I run at night both summer & winter after harvest I'm closing off one end of the shop & insulation is going in it's just too much fighting the elements in this configuration should of done it right in the first place lol I really have no excuse for running things half assed end result is gonna be 8x9 & 2-3x3 tents


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 17, 2017)

the heatwave is on supposed to be 105+.f tomorrow but so far everything is hanging in there 100+- outside rooms low-mid 80's inside rooms I'm running coolers noon- 7:00 pm


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2017)

the sour'd is finally giving me some problems I've lost 2 limbs in the past few days this is not as tough as the doubledream I've drained the res. & refilled with water I'll feed fresh nutes at a reduced ppm in the morning meanwhile the heatwave is smashing records pics refuse to post I'll try again later


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2017)

doubledream in spite of a later start has pulled off a major upset & taken over the #1 slot very glad I kept a baby of this pics still won't load I don't think riu has fully recovered from the last crash


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 18, 2017)

damn near 110.f & we have at least a week of this left but I think I'm gonna be ok the sour'diesel being the possible casualty if something goes south as I've lost 2 limbs of the sour'diesel & the doubledream is holding solid we will see in the next week


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 19, 2017)

Day 64, hoping she will be ready to chop by thursday or friday.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 20, 2017)

went out of town for a medical appt. rturnded late to tripped breaker & massive heat it looks like lm gonna loose both grows its time for a major overhaul I'm gonna run 1 room with cooling that's out of the way & allows me pretty much run of the shop this means new strains as well


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3964116 View attachment 3964116 View attachment 3964118 went out of town for a medical appt. rturnded late to tripped breaker & massive heat it looks like lm gonna loose both grows its time for a major overhaul I'm gonna run 1 room with cooling that's out of the way & allows me pretty much run of the shop this means new strains as well


Oh shit that sucks, id water them good and cool them down give them a few days they may recover but then you will run the risk of them Hermie'ing but worth a shot.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 20, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Oh shit that sucks, id water them good and cool them down give them a few days they may recover but then you will run the risk of them Hermie'ing but worth a shot.


Yeah I've got replacements for the led room but the sour'diesel room I'm tearing out , building a wall 8x9 final size & fully insulated this whole scene could of been avoided it's been 105.+ every day at least 4-5 days more I've got a jack herer x blackberry going back I can run 1 room & the cooler no problems until I can sort things out


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3964116 View attachment 3964116 View attachment 3964118 went out of town for a medical appt. rturnded late to tripped breaker & massive heat it looks like lm gonna loose both grows its time for a major overhaul I'm gonna run 1 room with cooling that's out of the way & allows me pretty much run of the shop this means new strains as well


Oh that fucking blows! I'd spray mist them, water, cool, and see how well they come back.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh that fucking blows! I'd spray mist them, water, cool, and see how well they come back.


Yeah I'm trying that the severe heat has been a real drag this was gonna be my last grow & was gonna redo things next month but I'm gonna run the one room that is not in the path of what I'm gonna do I'm out of town today to get some lab work done but I'm gonna try again this morning before I leave


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 21, 2017)

They will come back and you can finish I think you'll be surprised. Dim the lights run low Ppm water and pray. Yield will suffer but won't be a complete loss.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 22, 2017)

Had the same thing happen before.... sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 22, 2017)

My plants looked like asparagus and it was 56 degrees Celsius in my room couldn't believe my eyes it was trippy.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 22, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> My plants looked like asparagus and it was 56 degrees Celsius in my room couldn't believe my eyes it was trippy.


yeah they're toast & not coming back we have ( according to the news) we have 6 days of this left it's supposed to reach 110.f today every day this week has been 105+.f where 90s pretty common


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm gearing up to fire up the led room it's out of the way of my re-model area found a new clone source so I'm gonna wait out the heatwave my babies are in a cool spot in my cellar the doubledream I'm keeping but the gg#4 is very problematic & 3 times now I've had to pluck nanners so it's going out doors


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gearing up to fire up the led room it's out of the way of my re-model area found a new clone source so I'm gonna wait out the heatwave my babies are in a cool spot in my cellar the doubledream I'm keeping but the gg#4 is very problematic & 3 times now I've had to pluck nanners so it's going out doors View attachment 3965257View attachment 3965258


Yep gorilla glue likes to toss dicks hell bet ive picked over 100 off my one girl but havent seen any in the last month or so of flower, gonna post some trich pics if i can get some think shes ready to chop.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 22, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Yep gorilla glue likes to toss dicks hell bet ive picked over 100 off my one girl but havent seen any in the last month or so of flower, gonna post some trich pics if i can get some think shes ready to chop.


I bet she is looking good at this point it's funny usually something that throws nanners does it late in bloom some of the best strains have been known to do it so I don't trip much on it in the case of my gg#4 I got slime in the roots & it has slowed her down & recovering is a slow process but I'll clone her I stumbled on to a good source of some fire strains so I've got something they call blackjack it's jack herer x blackberry www.kingklonebrand.com is the link got a distributor 1/2 mile from the house


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 22, 2017)

She is getting the axe tomorrow shes done


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2017)

She's a beauty my babies are doing good I've got my babies going & one little detail is getting attention I've got squatters next door that I've been putting off dealing with as I didn't want any unneeded attention well the time is now they're going & im starting with a cleaned slate this has been building up since thanksgiving it's time..... the beauty is they've done it to themselves lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> She's a beauty my babies are doing good I've got my babies going & one little detail is getting attention I've got squatters next door that I've been putting off dealing with as I didn't want any unneeded attention well the time is now they're going & im starting with a cleaned slate this has been building up since thanksgiving it's time..... the beauty is they've done it to themselves lol


How are you dealing with them? Or what happened that they did it to themselves?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How are you dealing with them? Or what happened that they did it to themselves?


they hung themselves got the place raided / connected to a series of burglaries I'm in a location that is questionable if I'm too close to a school & a park as well so it's probably good everything was shut down right now the owner of the property isn't too happy with the property damage turned out they weren't the legal renters he is the same guy that had the tree fall on my boat any way my nephew is gonna rent / repair the house it's all working out pretty good time to let the dust settle lol...life just smiled on me


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they hung themselves got the place raided / connected to a series of burglaries I'm in a location that is questionable if I'm too close to a school & a park as well so it's probably good everything was shut down right now the owner of the property isn't too happy with the property damage turned out they weren't the legal renters he is the same guy that had the tree fall on my boat any way my nephew is gonna rent / repair the house it's all working out pretty good time to let the dust settle lol...life just smiled on me


That qualifies as winning the fucking lottery!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That qualifies as winning the fucking lottery!


yeah I'm pretty happy I'd been noticing a lot more "casuall" encounters with cops in the neighborhood & as I know no one here I couldn't figure it just felt uneasy I have a medical card so I wasn't tripping too hard just cleaned house & what's ironic they were notorious cop callers my son in law & got the cops called on us thanksgiving day for shooting a pellet rifle in the backyard I knew they did it just adds credence to that old saying " what comes around goes around" the guy that lived there in the beginning was ok somehow they moved in & he moved out long story short we got our neighborhood back & once again this is the peaceful little town


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I'm pretty happy I'd been noticing a lot more "casuall" encounters with cops in the neighborhood & as I know no one here I couldn't figure it just felt uneasy I have a medical card so I wasn't tripping too hard just cleaned house & what's ironic they were notorious cop callers my son in law & got the cops called on us thanksgiving day for shooting a pellet rifle in the backyard I knew they did it just adds credence to that old saying " what comes around goes around" the guy that lived there in the beginning was ok somehow they moved in & he moved out long story short we got our neighborhood back & once again this is the peaceful little town


Nice. Now that the problem is gone, no one will be looking for you. Time to drop some beans!


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 23, 2017)

Well she is chopped and drying, she is gonna be close but guessing 350gs, i will post a final weight in a week or so when she is done in the racks before she goes into jars.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 23, 2017)

couple more pics of the day of trimming


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Nice. Now that the problem is gone, no one will be looking for you. Time to drop some beans!


yessiree! I've got 2 jack herer x blackberry babies in the cellar under t-5 getting ready to kick off


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> couple more pics of the day of trimmingView attachment 3966059 View attachment 3966060 View attachment 3966061 View attachment 3966062


what's next on the horizon? I might do a soil grow sometime in the near future it's been awhile


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> what's next on the horizon? I might do a soil grow sometime in the near future it's been awhile


Chocolate Creame and Afghan Kush got my new tent all set up tonite and everything moved and installed will transplant these 2 in the morining and give them a week in 10 gal pots and they i will flower them.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm planning a comeback in the led room first , then the wall & insulation in what is to be my 8x10 or 8x9 & eventually 2 tents but first I've got these babies from www.kingklonebrand.com which is my latest clone source they call this strain blackjack not to be confused with nirvanas version this one is jack herer x blackberry my goal is to end up with 2 good strains & run with it


----------



## Stipulus (Jun 25, 2017)

Twilightbud said:


> one light one plant 8 pounds View attachment 3807488


Jesus Christ!!!!


----------



## Stipulus (Jun 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> ok back to the grow she is not gaining as much in height with the led vs the hps but really tightening up as she develops & the quality of my growth is off the hook I trial fitted my res . it's tight but it's gonna work & not a moment too soon I'm gonna drain & hook it up today believe it or not 6 gals is easier to mix & control the ppm. than mixing 2 gal. the quality of my growth is good as the nice green color not too dark but no yellowing either gonna have to raise the light soon & for the first time I can squeeze the light & the canopy in the same pic through my open door after this grow I'm gonna pull everything out & get my room setup in its final configuration which will be 2 plants in the waterfarms utilizing the remote reservoirView attachment 3815782View attachment 3815783 View attachment 3815785


Looks like mild nitrogen toxicity going on there


----------



## Fevs (Jun 25, 2017)

Sorry about your grow. We live and we learn. I've had to run half power just to stop plants getting too hot in the UK. I would also find it impossible.

I read you may do a soil grow. Good idea, is hydro really worth all that hassle? I don't think so.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 25, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Sorry about your grow. We live and we learn. I've had to run half power just to stop plants getting too hot in the UK. I would also find it impossible.
> 
> I read you may do a soil grow. Good idea, is hydro really worth all that hassle? I don't think so.


hey fevs top of the day to you! I'm getting at least one grow back up for now & the second in the near future I used to grow quite a bit in soil gotta change things up from time to time


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm planning a comeback in the led room first , then the wall & insulation in what is to be my 8x10 or 8x9 & eventually 2 tents but first I've got these babies from www.kingklonebrand.com which is my latest clone source they call this strain blackjack not to be confused with nirvanas version this one is jack herer x blackberry my goal is to end up with 2 good strains & run with itView attachment 3966310View attachment 3966311


same plants one day later they're not giving me no problems so far


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 25, 2017)

Well the racks dried them quick the are all jarred up in mason jars and cvaults for the cure, ended up with 300gs


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 25, 2017)

You didn't get the 1000w.in the first part of the grow so all in all I think you did pretty good that's almost 11 zips & it's all top notch stuff I would be a happy camper


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> You didn't get the 1000w.in the first part of the grow so all in all I think you did pretty good that's almost 11 zips & it's all top notch stuff I would be a happy camper


Very true, My wife got to try a bud of it she said it was a 9 on a scale from 1 to 10 lol I dont get to partake until tomorrow nite gotta piss tomorrow for pain management, but tomorrow nite its on like donky kong, my damn garden is killing it outside also lots of maters and peppers


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 25, 2017)

the outside garden looks good mine is doing good but my tomatoes are a ways behind yours I got a late start & we had a rainy spring I'm at 1000 ft. elevation I'm retired now but I used to drive commercial vehicles I know all about piss tests lol I'm gearing up to fire up my led room while I tear the other one out & build a wall & insulate a 9x9 room that's gonna house 2 tents things screw up & you just gotta come back a bit better for the experience I love this hobby


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Nice. Now that the problem is gone, no one will be looking for you. Time to drop some beans!


the led room is back up I've got most of the stuff to close off &re-wire the shop & put its very own breaker in my supply box got most of the electrical from habitat for humanity


----------



## Stipulus (Jun 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3964116 View attachment 3964116 View attachment 3964118 went out of town for a medical appt. rturnded late to tripped breaker & massive heat it looks like lm gonna loose both grows its time for a major overhaul I'm gonna run 1 room with cooling that's out of the way & allows me pretty much run of the shop this means new strains as well


Fuck!!!!!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 27, 2017)

I ordered a couple 3x3 tents this morning & in the next few days I can start tearing a few things out this will be the last grow in this configuration as I'm gonna end up with a single waterfarm in each tent with a remote reservoir outside each tent I'll pick up the 315 cmh in the next few days things are starting to take shape gonna be making a trip to the dump I've got a lot of junk to eliminate as well


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry to see your garden get destroyed  but, your persistence continues. I see great things in your new grow area and the two tents will work perfectly! 

Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Sorry to see your garden get destroyed  but, your persistence continues. I see great things in your new grow area and the two tents will work perfectly!
> 
> Peace


I will be running a single waterfarm/dwc in each tent with the 6-cob led in one & a 315cmh in the other it's gonna go together quick the main thing slowing the works right now is my medical issues what kind of cmh are you running? the one I'm picking up is a hydrofarm jumpstart the Scrog are already made the tents are 3x3


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2017)

my tents are here & by this weekend I want them setup I plan on running 1 of these plants in each tent the led powering one & the 315 cmh powering the other


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


>


mine is a hydrofarm sunburst jumpstart I haven't seen it yet but I looked up pics it only has 1 grow on it


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 28, 2017)

Well the cure is coming along nice, gotta say this is the best batch of smoke ive ever grown, taste is superb so smooth and the high is almost psychedelic.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Well the cure is coming along nice, gotta say this is the best batch of smoke ive ever grown, taste is superb so smooth and the high is almost psychedelic.View attachment 3968963 View attachment 3968964 View attachment 3968965 View attachment 3968966 View attachment 3968967 View attachment 3968968


That is very pleasing to look at let alone to smoke you've got much to be proud of there


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 29, 2017)

I topped them for the first time & added a little calmag I fired up the other 3 cobs things seem to be going well this is the most boring part of the grow just waiting for them to get acclimated & take off this strain even at an early age they have slender leaves the cob light gives them a yellowish look they're actually greener than they look


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2017)

been having medical issues my diabetes is out of whack , I've got kidney stones & a mass on my pancreas but my blood work & stool samples show no indication of cancer so all the other stuff is correctable just uncomfortable at times I think I'm gonna be ok gonna pick up the stuff to build my wall today & start shuffling things around I'll be back up with both tents hopefully within a week


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> been having medical issues my diabetes is out of whack , I've got kidney stones & a mass on my pancreas but my blood work & stool samples show no indication of cancer so all the other stuff is correctable just uncomfortable at times I think I'm gonna be ok gonna pick up the stuff to build my wall today & start shuffling things around I'll be back up with both tents hopefully within a week View attachment 3969826View attachment 3969827 View attachment 3969829


He calls kidney stones 'uncomfortable'.

Do you call grabbing a red hot poker 'warm', too? Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> He calls kidney stones 'uncomfortable'.
> 
> Do you call grabbing a red hot poker 'warm', too? Lol


this isn't my first rodeo with stones I've had a few in the past up to 20 mm. they don't cause a lot of pain until they start moving lol meanwhile I've got tents to fill & no real reason not to my outlook on things is really looking up & finally able to focus on growing once again the cmh deal isn't happening my friend decided to keep growing & we got squared up & I bought a led for the other tent I got a calif light works as 275 on sale for 20% off which suits my needs so now I can have 2 grows for a total of 540w. at the wall tbh I just enjoy the time spent tending my plants & the harvest is the icing on the cake


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this isn't my first rodeo with stones I've had a few in the past up to 20 mm. they don't cause a lot of pain until they start moving lol meanwhile I've got tents to fill & no real reason not to my outlook on things is really looking up & finally able to focus on growing once again the cmh deal isn't happening my friend decided to keep growing & we got squared up & I bought a led for the other tent I got a calif light works as 275 on sale for 20% off which suits my needs so now I can have 2 grows for a total of 540w. at the wall tbh I just enjoy the time spent tending my plants & the harvest is the icing on the cake


Well you are definitely tougher than me.

Glad you and your friend got square without costing the friendship, that's always a shame.

Doing what you want with your life is what winning against chronic disease is all about. Good on ya, mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well you are definitely tougher than me.
> 
> Glad you and your friend got square without costing the friendship, that's always a shame.
> 
> Doing what you want with your life is what winning against chronic disease is all about. Good on ya, mate!


he is a good long time friend that lives in a town that don't allow growing so he is gonna chance another grow I had given him that option & actually encouraged him to keep growing despite the local ordinance


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 1, 2017)

4th of July is on top of us & I wasn't considering the delay when I ordered my light I've been steadily accumulating stuff to remodel things the plants are slowly coming around on top of everything thing else my tds meter went belly-up vegging with the led is different not sure if I like it or not


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 1, 2017)

the first victims of the heatwave are recovering gg#4 on the left doubledream on the right the gg4 got slime on the roots & has been a work in progress & even the info I get on it is conflicting but supposedly the dark heart cut is legit I've heard good & bad I might ( if she continues to improve ) put her under the new light ...just rambling I hope everyone is enjoying their 4 th of July weekend wherever you may be


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 2, 2017)

They are right on the edge of transition from clone to young plant & im seeing progress daily I'm not gonna work on rehab of my room until after the 4 th. I'm over budget on things but for once I'm gonna have things the way I want them maybe not every detail but close to it


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 3, 2017)

if you use the factory waterfarm long enough some things you'll discover need improvement I made the dripper holes larger 7/64 in as they plug easily & gh floranova is kinda gritty I'm gonna change out the dripper hoses & run 4 - 1/8" dripper holes in each waterfarm & get a better dual outlet air pump as the large hydroton chamber & the drippers are what makes these things work the factory air pumps are marginal at best I plan to continue using these so upgrading the air supply is gonna be a must


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 4, 2017)

today is 9 days in the waterfarms & true to form they're greening up & starting to grow I'm gonna feed as soon as my new tds meter arrives as my old one finally died next week I start rehabilitation of my growroom & after much debating & ordering everything is pretty much ready to go I just gotta get off my ass & make it happen I'll start tearing things out tomorrow this has been a long time coming


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 4, 2017)

LAST BUT NOT LEAST a very happy 4'th of July to all !


----------



## sierranevadaca (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th herk! Sorry for the loss of your plants last month. That heat wave was insane!
Your comeback grow is looking great. Best wishes for the overhaul of your grow room. 
Have a good one man


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 4, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Happy 4th herk! Sorry for the loss of your plants last month. That heat wave was insane!
> Your comeback grow is looking great. Best wishes for the overhaul of your grow room.
> Have a good one man


did you see the pic of the #12 rainbow that guy caught in cherry lake last month? I've got a new light & 2-3x3 tents , insulation & a cooler to rehabilitate my grows I know summer is here & every one busy I've got to get my room in order & then I'm gonna do some high country stuff myself really good to hear from you!


----------



## sierranevadaca (Jul 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> did you see the pic of the #12 rainbow that guy caught in cherry lake last month? I've got a new light & 2-3x3 tents , insulation & a cooler to rehabilitate my grows I know summer is here & every one busy I've got to get my room in order & then I'm gonna do some high country stuff myself really good to hear from you!


Ya that was a fatty rainbow! Good shit. Yes very busy time of year for all. This website seemed to slow down a bit. I find myself logging on less often. 
Hopefully moving into my own place next month. Can't wait to step up my grow game owning the home.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Ya that was a fatty rainbow! Good shit. Yes very busy time of year for all. This website seemed to slow down a bit. I find myself logging on less often.
> Hopefully moving into my own place next month. Can't wait to step up my grow game owning the home.


If there is anything I can do to help let me know


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2017)

It's already hot this morning & my mess say to stay out of sun/ heat but I started the tear- out on my remodel project I've got a lot of junk to sort out & haul off in the process this is the summer of a few projects & the kidney stones , diabetes & the mass on my pancreas has slowed me down a bit but I've never had such good equip for my grows & slow but sure I'm gonna make this happen my new light should be here this Friday & this corner I'm tearing out is gonna be the first back up as I've got to move the current grow for the space to shuffle things around


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2017)

this is gonna get moved before I fire up the second grow I'm way over budget & gonna have to part with some of my stash to cover this I robbed my boat repair funds for the tents & new light any way enough sniveling it's defiantly turning out good & tbh I get countless hours of enjoyment out of my grows & the people I rub elbows with around here so it's all good lol....


----------



## dstroy (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm excited to see what the new grow room looks like when you're done. It'll be nice when you have everything done and set up the way you want it.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I'm excited to see what the new grow room looks like when you're done. It'll be nice when you have everything done and set up the way you want it.


It's long overdue should of been done better in the first place it would of made things so much easier


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2017)

got a fire pretty close the Calvary has arrived just sitting on the porch taking it all in this isn't the time of year to be careless with fire


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> got a fire pretty close the Calvary has arrived just sitting on the porch taking it all in this isn't the time of year to be careless with fireView attachment 3972989View attachment 3972990 View attachment 3972991


There's a huge smoke cloud that obscured the sunset here today.

Wildfire in Colorado is no joke.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> There's a huge smoke cloud that obscured the sunset here today.
> 
> Wildfire in Colorado is no joke.


No it isn't they got on top of this one quick it's in the mop-up stage now I'm about 12 miles away from the airport the smaller air tankers operate out of this could of got a lot worse real quick


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> No it isn't they got on top of this one quick it's in the mop-up stage now I'm about 12 miles away from the airport the smaller air tankers operate out of this could of got a lot worse real quick


There's one burning between two ski resorts right now. Last report was 80 acres but that can change in just one wind gust.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> There's one burning between two ski resorts right now. Last report was 80 acres but that can change in just one wind gust.


The last fire went for a week & consumed square miles we had to evacuate this time of the year the hills are a different place activities that you normally wouldn't think twice about can have repercussions it's unbelievable the rate of speed a fire can travel given the right conditions I hope they get it contained soon


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 6, 2017)

This grow is getting moved into the 3x3 tent soon the plant on the right has taken off a bit sooner than the one on the right my new tds meter should arrive today & I can safely up the nutes I'll clone these just in case it's a keeper strain


----------



## OnePrays (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh yeah they're looking much better can't wait for this comeback, and man so much going on on your side of the island wish you the best of luck. And then damn fires are scary and no joke. Happy growing herk


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 6, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Oh yeah they're looking much better can't wait for this comeback, and man so much going on on your side of the island wish you the best of luck. And then damn fires are scary and no joke. Happy growing herk


Thank you for the kind words failure sucks but I kind of set myself up how's your organic stuff doing ? I'll have to check it out that Tahoe sap really impressed me been reading a lot of stuff about ihg lately haven't found a place that sells their gear yet & ive been content with the 2 clone vendors I have close to home here lately


----------



## OnePrays (Jul 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Thank you for the kind words failure sucks but I kind of set myself up how's your organic stuff doing ? I'll have to check it out that Tahoe sap really impressed me been reading a lot of stuff about ihg lately haven't found a place that sells their gear yet & ive been content with the 2 clone vendors I have close to home here lately


Eat it can be difficult but I believe Oregon elite seeds may have some of their gear right now. But I normally email them directly I can IM your their email if your interested? They usually have a great large list of what gear they have. And that's good I probably am going to try out some of dhn clones.


----------



## OnePrays (Jul 6, 2017)

The organic is doing well actually I wish the girls could have gotten bigger but they have begun to flower. They're still going to stretch so I have a little hope of them getting bigger.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm rolling with clones from these guys www.kingklonebrand.com so far so good my order arrived today so it's time to get cracking on my remodel as the heat has returned


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 6, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> The organic is doing well actually I wish the girls could have gotten bigger but they have begun to flower. They're still going to stretch so I have a little hope of them getting bigger.


I'll check them out


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 7, 2017)

Getting more growth by the day & as always one plant seems to do better than the other but it's early it's looking like they will fill my Scrog good not as stretch prone as the sour'diesel but more stretch than the doubledream so far I'm liking this strain


----------



## OnePrays (Jul 8, 2017)

They're looking great, and Oh man that new toy! Can't wait to see the remodeled grow room


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 8, 2017)

this mornings pics the plant on the left has woke up as well I'll be running a watercooler because of the low humidity heat here this with the cooler on I would post pics but the pics won't pull up for some reason


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 8, 2017)

another try at pics it's not gonna happen


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 8, 2017)

ok I think I got the pics straitened up the weather has been sweltering 107.f yesterday 103.f today the little watercooler is working I'm getting happier with my rate of growth & sometime after Monday I'm gonna kick things up a notch to about 700ppm.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 9, 2017)

I've had my 4 yr. old grandson for the weekend so work on my room has been suspended but tonight after it cools down I'm gonna start I'm out of funds & need to stretch the $'s & have a bunch of stuff accumulated so I'll put it together & see where things stand any way you look at it there is much to be done


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm tossing the gg#4 as it just doesn't want to come around & the doubledream is good but not exceptional the kingklonebrand babies are the best I've had in quite awhile giving me good growth so I'm most likely gonna pick up something else from them if nothing is available I'll choose between the gg4 on the left from darkheart or the doubledream on the right from purple city genetics


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm tossing the gg#4 as it just doesn't want to come around & the doubledream is good but not exceptional the kingklonebrand babies are the best I've had in quite awhile giving me good growth so I'm most likely gonna pick up something else from them if nothing is available I'll choose between the gg4 on the left from darkheart or the doubledream on the right from purple city genetics View attachment 3975264


GG4 is a finicky strain. It's amazing if you get it right but it isn't as forgiving as some.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> GG4 is a finicky strain. It's amazing if you get it right but it isn't as forgiving as some.


hey ttystikk how's things in your neck of the woods? tbh I think I'm gonna pass on the gg4 just for the reasons you've stated I don't think at this time it suits my style she just seems to fight me tooth&nail in light of everything I've got going I'm gonna take the easy way out


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey ttystikk how's things in your neck of the woods? tbh I think I'm gonna pass on the gg4 just for the reasons you've stated I don't think at this time it suits my style she just seems to fight me tooth&nail in light of everything I've got going I'm gonna take the easy way out


I'm hanging in there, thanks for asking.

There's a lot of easy to grow strains that give up nothing for potency or flavor out there. Go with what agrees with your setup and style with no shame.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm hanging in there, thanks for asking.
> 
> There's a lot of easy to grow strains that give up nothing for potency or flavor out there. Go with what agrees with your setup and style with no shame.


thanks ttystikk this won't be the first I've scrapped it's just not showing me much promise I see no sense in continued flogging of a dead horse


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm hanging in there, thanks for asking.
> 
> There's a lot of easy to grow strains that give up nothing for potency or flavor out there. Go with what agrees with your setup and style with no shame.


What I'm looking at is an Appalachia /og cross called bay 11


----------



## Haze the maze (Jul 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> What I'm looking at is an Appalachia /og cross called bay 11


All I have are seeds and weird V island cross clones from unknown breeders. I can't wait for these company's to come into Canada.
Nothing will get done around here if I ever get a grandson or daughter.
So...
How do you think your light will compare to say our 400 HPS's?
What do you expect it to cover?
Is it fancy enough to have different spectrum's ?
Will you need extra headroom like I need with the 315 CMH ( 20 inches )?
Sorry, about the surprise quiz. LOL.

Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> All I have are seeds and weird V island cross clones from unknown breeders. I can't wait for these company's to come into Canada.
> Nothing will get done around here if I ever get a grandson or daughter.
> So...
> How do you think your light will compare to say our 400 HPS's?
> ...


Yeah it has red,white ,blue spectrum & upon test firing it its very bright the 400 hps looks pale next to it its hot already this morning but I'm going back to work after sundown I've never had so much grow equip to look forward to tonight I'm pulling everything out on the patio & starting with a clean slate I'm going in about a hundred directions but as the dust settles I'll explain everything in the end & we can get back to growing this little light I'm thinking is gonna be the little engine that could


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 10, 2017)

I'll also be going semi perpetual with the mini dwc & the t-5 as they will be going in already topped,good roots & about 12" tall shaves about 10 days off veg time


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> All I have are seeds and weird V island cross clones from unknown breeders. I can't wait for these company's to come into Canada.
> Nothing will get done around here if I ever get a grandson or daughter.
> So...
> How do you think your light will compare to say our 400 HPS's?
> ...


I'll be trying 20" above the plant the light appears to be very well made


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 10, 2017)

now back to the main grow getting a solid 1"+ of new growth daily this week I'm gonna up the nutes a bit


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 11, 2017)

Ready to start the ceiling this morning I am utterly amazed at the clusterfuck I managed to create out of that shop this isn't gonna be an easy fix but it's absolutely necessary to get my environment under control


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 11, 2017)

My rate of growth is holding steady


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm having to shuffle things around as I go I've got to move my current grow into the tent as I need the space it occupies before I can move on I'm also robbing the styrofoam walls for my ceiling it's now hot out so I'm done for now I think this so far is the best strain I've had in awhile both plants are now equal in growth I'm also happy with the tents I bought I'm still light on the nutrients @530ppm. I'll raise it a notch but I'm seeing no need to feed these girls heavy right now


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 12, 2017)

the remodel continues & progress isn't as speedy as I would like but I'm working some early every morning & today I didn't get an early enough start but I did make some progress the waterfarms are in the tent I've got a lot of work ahead this was built in 1950 as a single car garage I'm closing & insulating alone end making a 8x9 room


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm happy with the tent overall quality is very good & environment control even better the light & the tent a perfect match work on the remodel going slow but steady temps manageable even in the hottest hours of the day should of got tents from the beginning


----------



## Haze the maze (Jul 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm happy with the tent overall quality is very good & environment control even better the light & the tent a perfect match work on the remodel going slow but steady temps manageable even in the hottest hours of the day should of got tents from the beginning View attachment 3977295 View attachment 3977296 View attachment 3977297 View attachment 3977294


Inspiring.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 13, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Inspiring.


how's your stuff doing? haven't seen anything new summer is in full swing & everyone's busy lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 14, 2017)

I can't believe the weekend is here the girls like their new home & the training continues I fed yesterday @ ppm.750 with cal-mag soon I'll start removal of the stuff below the screen as my canopy develops


----------



## Funkateer (Jul 14, 2017)

hey there

would leave a few thoughts bout your setup if you don't mind

just looked up the last lady you harvested successfully a few pages back... those dried out ladys... shit happens I guess...

I think your pots are too small, even though it's hydro, you need bigger root mass for one plant,
whats your final-pot size? and on what area are you growing? right now it looks like 3x3 obviously and 2 plants... you still trying to make one pound per plant work after this run? 

which light did you use on the last plant you harvested a few pages back?
I think you need to Veg way longer and use your screen right. you gotta train those branches to grow horizontally quite some time, keeping it a flat, branchy surface with like 50-100 shoots, why did you switch back to wire? I personally think wire sucks, when the plant isn't trained to grow into the wire it probably does not matter, but its a real bitch to harvest when the plant grows horizontally into the wires.... 

one pound per light/plant is not that hard, you just need to fill in your screen till it's 100% full or maybe 80, depends on the stretch, indica maybe 90-100% , then switch, sativa like 60-80 then switch to flower... with one plant you would need probably 2 months of veg till it's filled with branches (from seed and sativa strain) maybe less, depends on how fast she's growing.
I am no pro with led, sorry I did not read all your infos, just a damn huge thread but what led are you using? all I know is, if you get a 600 hps you'll get a pound easily, even in a 3x3 tent.... with proper training and one plant.

is that thing on one of the last pictures your exhaust fan? then you really need a new one...
I would consider shifting your day phase into the night if you know what I mean if you still have temp problems..
hope this does not sound rude or something just want to help out..


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 14, 2017)

Funkateer said:


> hey there
> 
> would leave a few thoughts bout your setup if you don't mind
> 
> ...


those plants weren't harvested they died because of power to the coolers failed on a 108.f day & it killed my plants


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 14, 2017)

I've got 2 strains under the t-5 the left is doubledream from purple city genetics I cloned & the scrawny on is super sour diesel I picked up fron kloneking it is diesel-x-og kush & it's what I really want to develop for the new light/tent setup I'm way behind on finishing the room kinda tearing things out as I go & putting things together behind me the super sour resembles 707 headband I've got high hopes for it


----------



## Funkateer (Jul 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> those plants weren't harvested they died because of power to the coolers failed on a 108.f day & it killed my plants


I think I wrote it a little unclear, cause I mentioned your dried up plants.. but I talked about the 300g plant a few pages back... still you should train those ladies way longer I think. 3 weeks more (horizontal) training/growth before switching would easily double your 300g, just saying


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 15, 2017)

Funkateer said:


> I think I wrote it a little unclear, cause I mentioned your dried up plants.. but I talked about the 300g plant a few pages back... still you should train those ladies way longer I think. 3 weeks more (horizontal) training/growth before switching would easily double your 300g, just saying


That's the advantage of cloning & running the same strain I was expecting a lot more stretch considering it had 75% blue dream you're right about filling the screen before the flip there is a learning curve to these leds when I started this thread I was planning on using 540w. Of led I ended up with 340 including the 6 fans that cool it so about 300 of actual light


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 15, 2017)

not much change today but I've got plenty to do to finish my ceiling & wall before I fire up the second grow


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> not much change today but I've got plenty to do to finish my ceiling & wall before I fire up the second growView attachment 3978570View attachment 3978571 View attachment 3978572


How are you planning to get to the back of your SCRoG to maintain it?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How are you planning to get to the back of your SCRoG to maintain it?


that's a problem with single entry rooms/ tents for now I can reach across to bend / train later on I'll have to figure something out


----------



## dstroy (Jul 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that's a problem with single entry rooms/ tents for now I can reach across to bend / train later on I'll have to figure something out


What if you got some small casters and bolted them to a piece of plywood? Then you could roll everything out together and won't lose a lot of vertical space, just have to pick the front up a bit to clear the tent pole and lip.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> What if you got some small casters and bolted them to a piece of plywood? Then you could roll everything out together and won't lose a lot of vertical space, just have to pick the front up a bit to clear the tent pole and lip.


That's actually a pretty good idea


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 16, 2017)

my screen is 29x29 if I put one foot inside the door its pretty easy to reach everything above the screen as far as the bottom side there is gonna be some stuff in the very back I can't prune off


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 17, 2017)

just letting them put on growth before I do any pruning of the bottom stuff I put them in June 26 so today is 3 weeks


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 17, 2017)

the super sour'd is putting out new roots so she is finally waking up & the doubledream is on standby it is a good , potent strain


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

Changed nutrients out today & upped the calmag to 5 ml. They're yellowing a wee bit as well as clawing this strain likes it's calmag in a few days I'm gonna remove some of the lighter colored bottom growth temps are much improved this strain grows almost identical to doubledream (so far) but stretches a bit more


----------



## Kontraband81 (Jul 18, 2017)

Why does your scrog have different space gaps? It looks like you cut some squares to be bigger, is this intentional?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

Kontraband81 said:


> Why does your scrog have different space gaps? It looks like you cut some squares to be bigger, is this intentional?


This Scrog was under my 400 hps I just got lazy & didn't cut all of them out the big squares are easier to deal with I break a lot fewer limbs sometimes instead of tucking under it's easier to tie them from the top eventually I'll change the wire out how is your grow doing today?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Changed nutrients out today & upped the calmag to 5 ml. They're yellowing a wee bit as well as clawing this strain likes it's calmag in a few days I'm gonna remove some of the lighter colored bottom growth temps are much improved this strain grows almost identical to doubledream (so far) but stretches a bit moreView attachment 3980129View attachment 3980130 View attachment 3980131View attachment 3980132


Read the label on your cal-mag; chances are it's calcium NITRATE and magnesium NITRATE, which would explain nitrogen clawing in the leaves from excessive N relative to other nutrients.

This is why I hate water bottles so much; you can never be sure you know everything that's in them.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Read the label on your cal-mag; chances are it's calcium NITRATE and magnesium NITRATE, which would explain nitrogen clawing in the leaves from excessive N relative to other nutrients.
> 
> This is why I hate water bottles so much; you can never be sure you know everything that's in them.


Thanks ttystikk so it wouldn't hurt to pull a little nitrogen out of the schedule? a nitrate of some sort or another seems to be the industry standard the ppm.of my tap water is usually 50 ppm about now what makes that 50 ppm. I couldn't tell you


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Read the label on your cal-mag; chances are it's calcium NITRATE and magnesium NITRATE, which would explain nitrogen clawing in the leaves from excessive N relative to other nutrients.
> 
> This is why I hate water bottles so much; you can never be sure you know everything that's in them.


you're exactly right


----------



## Kontraband81 (Jul 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> This Scrog was under my 400 hps I just got lazy & didn't cut all of them out the big squares are easier to deal with I break a lot fewer limbs sometimes instead of tucking under it's easier to tie them from the top eventually I'll change the wire out how is your grow doing today?


Lights are off right now so I haven't checked since before work. When I did check earlier I hadn't noticed any new yellow so that's good. I hadn't noticed any new growth either. I'll give ya an update in about 30mins that's when the lights come on.


----------



## Kontraband81 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just checked them before the lights come on at 5. Look about the same as this morning, no new yellowing, no new growth. Don't see any root growth either and the none of the roots including thew newer growth just below the net pot looks white. It all has a tan color with matted looking roots at the bottom. I'll get pictures up as soon as my camera is done charging.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

Kontraband81 said:


> Just checked them before the lights come on at 5. Look about the same as this morning, no new yellowing, no new growth. Don't see any root growth either and the none of the roots including thew newer growth just below the net pot looks white. It all has a tan color with matted looking roots at the bottom. I'll get pictures up as soon as my camera is done charging.


I would give them about 5 days my sour'diesel is just getting roots & the doubledream is programming I got my door in this morning I'm real close to getting my room closed off


----------



## Kontraband81 (Jul 18, 2017)

Here are the roots, the plant on the right, and the root stem on the right broke off just now. Guess it was dead.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

Kontraband81 said:


> Here are the roots, the plant on the right, and the root stem on the right broke off just now. Guess it was dead.
> 
> View attachment 3980265 View attachment 3980266 View attachment 3980267


roots don't take well to being handled I try to avoid disturbing them for most of my grows I can't access them


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jul 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> roots don't take well to being handled I try to avoid disturbing them for most of my grows I can't access them


Yea every time I swap buckets I'll notice fine pieces of what look like healthy white root pieces floating in the water. Like the simple disruption of lifting the plant out with the air stone and line rips some healthy root every time.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 18, 2017)

JohnDoeTho said:


> Yea every time I swap buckets I'll notice fine pieces of what look like healthy white root pieces floating in the water. Like the simple disruption of lifting the plant out with the air stone and line rips some healthy root every time.


That's what happens to me as well they seem kind of brittle to me


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 19, 2017)

It seems these are light feeders I pulled a gallon out & put some water back in I'll check ppm. after things circulate awhile I'm shooting for about 650ppm. if I can get growth without heavy nutes that's cool with me


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jul 19, 2017)

I think a lot of plants are lighter feeders then people make them out to be lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 19, 2017)

I've been juggling work on my shop around medical appointments but finally got my lab results the cyst on my pancreas is non malignant & the kidney stones are next on the list & I have to get a new doctor as mine passed away a couple of weeks ago I'm getting up real early & getting back to work on my room needless to say I'm a happy camper doubledream is on the left the super sour'd I'll get healthy & clone it for future use


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jul 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been juggling work on my shop around medical appointments but finally got my lab results the cyst on my pancreas is non malignant & the kidney stones are next on the list & I have to get a new doctor as mine passed away a couple of weeks ago I'm getting up real early & getting back to work on my room needless to say I'm a happy camper doubledream is on the left the super sour'd I'll get healthy & clone it for future useView attachment 3981038


Damn sounds like you gotta take care of you! Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 19, 2017)

JohnDoeTho said:


> Damn sounds like you gotta take care of you! Lol


Yeah I'm workin on it


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Yeah I'm workin on it


Much respect.

You have inspired me to step up and chase my dreams while I still have my health.

Thanks for that and I do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Much respect.
> 
> You have inspired me to step up and chase my dreams while I still have my health.
> 
> Thanks for that and I do hope you feel better soon!


yeah the respect is mutual & how is all your stuff going? you know that old saying you can't keep a good man down lol....


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Much respect.
> 
> You have inspired me to step up and chase my dreams while I still have my health.
> 
> Thanks for that and I do hope you feel better soon!


Considering what I was looking at I feel pretty good lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 20, 2017)

the clawing seems to be letting up, still there but not as bad as it was


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah the respect is mutual & how is all your stuff going? you know that old saying you can't keep a good man down lol....


I'm still plugging along...


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still plugging along...


there is not a doubt in my mind you're gonna be fighting the good fight I've seen you in a lot of these discussions you're pretty thorough in getting your point across


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 21, 2017)

I pulled the Scrog out this morning as it is going in the other tent & I have another I modified for this tent the new tent is about ready to fire up


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> there is not a doubt in my mind you're gonna be fighting the good fight I've seen you in a lot of these discussions you're pretty thorough in getting your point across


Thank you!
As I may have said somewhere hereabouts recently; if I have any talent at all, it's in explaining complicated things in ways people can relate to.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Thank you!
> As I may have said somewhere hereabouts recently; if I have any talent at all, it's in explaining complicated things in ways people can relate to.


Yeah you're gifted in that area as well as picking up things others overlooked


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Yeah you're gifted in that area as well as picking up things others overlooked


That's just plain cussed anal OCD engineering pain in the ass-ness going on there, LMAO!


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 22, 2017)

I have some nutes I'm gonna transition over to that might benefit this strain at first glance I thought it was gonna be similar to doubledream but it's way different but I'm liking it & it is the most sativa strain I've grown since ggg lemon stomper or possibly sannies lady cane the new growth is very prone to claw & in a day or so straightens somewhat I'm gonna do some training & pruning as well as take some clones before I reinstall the scrog


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 23, 2017)

rate of growth is holding & the clawing isn't gone but easing up I'll be firing up the blurple tent tonight one of my shortcomings I'm gonna correct is flipping too soon this time I'm gonna get more vertical growth before laying down the screen as well as more filling before I flip


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> rate of growth is holding & the clawing isn't gone but easing up I'll be firing up the blurple tent tonight one of my shortcomings I'm gonna correct is flipping too soon this time I'm gonna get more vertical growth before laying down the screen as well as more filling before I flipView attachment 3983089View attachment 3983090 View attachment 3983091View attachment 3983092


Older leaves won't 'unclaw'. To check how the plant is responding to the nutrients it's getting, look at new growth.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Older leaves won't 'unclaw'. To check how the plant is responding to the nutrients it's getting, look at new growth.


I've screwed something up somewhere as my ppm is 875 should be 600-700 tops for the size of these plants pulled out 1-1/2 gal. added water fresh nutes tomorrow gotta figure out what happened might need glasses lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

ppm.holding @ 620 & I think I'm gonna switch nutes these have lower NPK numbers across the board & they have silica as well as the humid,folic acids they need used up anyhow I've got a good bit of nutrients laying around eventually I'll be using floranova bloom only it's just so easy to use & it works without cal-mag these nutrient people always put a catchy little name on products lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

I can't get any information on this strain from the breeder www.kingklonebrand.com it's their only strain that has a blank page it's jackherer/ blackberry they call blackjack not to be confused with nirvana seeds strain with the same name I used to get clawing like this with superlemonhaze too


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 24, 2017)

Gotta question for ya @horribleherk or anyone else for that matter. 

So I seen a couple dog pecker gnats in my tent tonight. I've never had a bug problem. That I can ever remember. So I've never had to mess with it. So I got some neem oil. To mix up and spray. With dish washing liquid. As it says on the bottle. Should I PH the water after I mix it. Before I must my girls. I couldn't find an answer anywhere. Thought maybe you might now. I seen talkin bout spiders the other night. So that's why you popped into my head.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

the stuff I use is alrea


whytewidow said:


> Gotta question for ya @horribleherk or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> So I seen a couple dog pecker gnats in my tent tonight. I've never had a bug problem. That I can ever remember. So I've never had to mess with it. So I got some neem oil. To mix up and spray. With dish washing liquid. As it says on the bottle. Should I PH the water after I mix it. Before I must my girls. I couldn't find an answer anywhere. Thought maybe you might now. I seen talkin bout spiders the other night. So that's why you popped into my head.


the stuff I use has neem in it & is already mixed I've never adjusted ph on it though but don't see where it could hurt


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

Tomorrow is day#30 & outside of the clawing have had no problems the blurple tent made its first 24 hrs & I topped it tonight


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the stuff I use is alrea
> 
> the stuff I use has neem in it & is already mixed I've never adjusted ph on it though but don't see where it could hurt


I found 2 threads that talks about it. First one guy says no problems not ph'ing the mix. Then someone commented on it and said he ph'd it and had problems. Then the other post guy ph'd it didn't have problems, and someone commented on it and said they didn't ph it. And didn't have problems. Lol. So I just left it alone. My water is pretty decent. It's 6.7 str8 out the tap and 51ppm. I just misted them for preventative maintenance. I seen like 3 gnats. But if there's 3. Theres more im sure. So i went ahead and did it. Before the Blue Mammoth Auto gets really into flower. Thanks for the reply so quick man. I appreciate it. That's why I love this site. If you gotta problem someone on here has had the same problem or can tell ya how to fix it.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 24, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I found 2 threads that talks about it. First one guy says no problems not ph'ing the mix. Then someone commented on it and said he ph'd it and had problems. Then the other post guy ph'd it didn't have problems, and someone commented on it and said they didn't ph it. And didn't have problems. Lol. So I just left it alone. My water is pretty decent. It's 6.7 str8 out the tap and 51ppm. I just misted them for preventative maintenance. I seen like 3 gnats. But if there's 3. Theres more im sure. So i went ahead and did it. Before the Blue Mammoth Auto gets really into flower. Thanks for the reply so quick man. I appreciate it. That's why I love this site. If you gotta problem someone on here has had the same problem or can tell ya how to fix it.


sharing the experience is good wherever it may take you I've been on this site this long because all said it's pretty cool here


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 25, 2017)

changed nutrients today to the soul synthetic nutrients I'm wanting to clone but not wanting to clone clawing limbs [email protected] left the calmag out its time to do some thinning & training in general over feeding has probably set me back at least a week I'm gonna have to take measures not to get careless with the nutes


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2017)

Well I mix a a qtr strength mix of neem oil a tad bit of dish washing liquid. And misted my plants last night about 5 mins before lights out. And I barely misted them. Bc I for one don't like spraying or even foliage feed. Just NVR have. And this is the first time ever using neem oil. NVR had gnat problem. And this is the result. Completely fukd my auto. And now the big pineapple express is doing the same thing. Like they haven't been watered in days. WTF.... there went my grow with no problems out the fukn window. And like I said. I mixed 1/4 strength of what it even calls for. And this the results.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 26, 2017)

with the lights off try spraying them with water I always spray with the lights off & put a fan on them & no light whatsoever until plants are dry I've ruins more than one plant had them looking worse than yours lol... I hope you can turn this around I'm on my way to my doctors office as he died & im trying to figure out how I'm gonna tackle me medical problems but I'll check in on you later if they're dry maybe just put an oscillating fan on them for now just from what I can see they should recover I'll check in later


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm going to switch my main nutrients over to floranova as it's a single part nutrient much easier to apply


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2017)

Lookn good man


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 27, 2017)

are your plants getting better?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 27, 2017)

my new growth is pretty light green color & tomorrow I'm gonna buy some floranova bloom & up my ppm. to about 700-750 1 part nutes are more convenient than 3-part nutrient gh warns of the possibility of nutrient lock- out if you don't add the micro first the new growth looks better but still a bit of claw to it


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2017)

I put the Scrog down this morning also bought the fittings I need to hook up my reservoir I'm going to up the nutes today & possibly clone tomorrow this strain is proving temperamental to grow & ive got doubledream in reserve


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm doing away with the 3- part nutrients & additives the floranova even has calcium-mag. in it I'm thinking too many ingredients could be a lot of my problem I've been wanting to do this for awhile


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm doing away with the 3- part nutrients & additives the floranova even has calcium-mag. in it I'm thinking too many ingredients could be a lot of my problem I've been wanting to do this for awhileView attachment 3986228View attachment 3986229 View attachment 3986230


I used just three nutes for most of my grows. Got great and consistent results!


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I used just three nutes for most of my grows. Got great and consistent results!


if I remember right you mixed dry nutes ? also used same nutes for tupur? eventually I want to try dry nutes again


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> if I remember right you mixed dry nutes ? also used same nutes for tupur? eventually I want to try dry nutes again


That's correct on both counts.

Ya wanna know a dirty lil secret?

Miracle Grow actually grows good weed, lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's correct on both counts.
> 
> Ya wanna know a dirty lil secret?
> 
> Miracle Grow actually grows good weed, lol


 I agree does pretty good on tomatoes & squash as well


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I agree does pretty good on tomatoes & squash as well


Whatever grows good tomatoes will also grow a fine Cannabis plant.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Whatever grows good tomatoes will also grow a fine Cannabis plant.


People hate on miracle grow probably because they are a corporate giant & use whatever is the cheapest method of generating a viable fertilizer they can but they get it done & the average person can mix it & feed garden plants as well as get results you can see they're not in business to fail they gotta get results or their products won't sell I've grown weed in their moisture control soil & got about the same results as I did using fox farms stuff early in the grow I didn't feed until the plants consumed some of the nitrogen out of it


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

fed this morning @ 840ppm. & [email protected] hopefully they'll improve & start filling this screen


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

The blurple tent is showing considerable progress as this clone wasn't the healthiest when I bought it but it was the last one they had & as soon as I got root growth I put it in it isn't all sour'd it has og in it too this is the same bucket I had the sour'd in


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> People hate on miracle grow probably because they are a corporate giant & use whatever is the cheapest method of generating a viable fertilizer they can but they get it done & the average person can mix it & feed garden plants as well as get results you can see they're not in business to fail they gotta get results or their products won't sell I've grown weed in their moisture control soil & got about the same results as I did using fox farms stuff early in the grow I didn't feed until the plants consumed some of the nitrogen out of it


It's propaganda put out by hydro stores to keep people buying their expensive water bottles.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's propaganda put out by hydro stores to keep people buying their expensive water bottles.


I'm gonna start researching nutes & get even more simple soon


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna start researching nutes & get even more simple soon


1. Here's the base mix 5-11-26 with all the needed micros (also available in smaller quantities);
https://hydro-gardens.com/product/hydroponic-special-formula-25lbs-bag-5-11-26/

2. They also sell calcium nitrate on the site.

3. They can sell you mag sulfate or you can get it yourself in the pharmacy section; 'epsom salt'

4. In peak bloom, add a dash of MKP, aka monopotassium phosphate; 0-52-32. A little goes a LONG way!

DONE! If you're running in soilless mix, coco, Tupur, etc, you can add humic/fulvic acid and microbial inoculants but they won't do you any good in deep water culture.

Your research is now complete. My consulting bill is in the mail.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 1. Here's the base mix 5-11-26 with all the needed micros (also available in smaller quantities);
> https://hydro-gardens.com/product/hydroponic-special-formula-25lbs-bag-5-11-26/
> 
> 2. They also sell calcium nitrate on the site.
> ...


thanks ttystikk


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 1. Here's the base mix 5-11-26 with all the needed micros (also available in smaller quantities);
> https://hydro-gardens.com/product/hydroponic-special-formula-25lbs-bag-5-11-26/
> 
> 2. They also sell calcium nitrate on the site.
> ...


so 1/2 oz of the base nutrient to 5 gal.water should be a good place to start?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 29, 2017)

Not sure if I overfed or somewhere P & or K got locked out somehow the plant on the left seems to be coming around the one on the right not so much


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> so 1/2 oz of the base nutrient to 5 gal.water should be a good place to start?


You need to follow a recipe based on ratios. The web page I linked above suggests 5 parts mix to 2 parts calcium nitrate to one part epsom salt by weight.

That seems a bit off to me for our favorite cultivar, I'm running 2:2:1.

Dissolve the calcium nitrate in a different container than the rest, then mix once everything is in solution. I suggest making a stock solution of known strength with the mix.

If you keep the ratios correct, it doesn't matter exactly how much nutrient per gallon, you just dilute the mix to the desired EC. It's easier than it sounds.

For example, I ran my base mix stock solution at 200g/gallon. To get 100g, I just stirred it up and decanted a half gallon into a bucket. I added 50g of epsom salt, added a gallon or two of water, gave it a stir and let it sit to dissolve. In a separate bucket, I dissolved 100g of calcium nitrate with a gallon or two of water. Now I have my 2:2:1 ratio.

I'd start filling a 32 gallon trash can with water and dump the two buckets into it. My EC meter would start out reading high and would drop as I added more water. When I reached the nutrient strength I wanted, in my case around EC 2.3, I shut off the water and my nutrient solution was ready to use. It would end up being about 28 gallons. If I wanted a lower EC, that would of course mean more water. My pH always came out to 5.9-6.0 and thus didn't need adjusting. That's due to the ratio of ammonium to nitrate in the mix, something the manufacturer does for convenience.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I agree does pretty good on tomatoes & squash as well



Lol, yes it does. The picture on my avatar was grow with miracle grow. As long as you get a really good flush, that's all that matters really. But if you ask around here almost everyone will tell you NO DON'T USE MIRACLE GROW!!!! And I tell us what else it will grow. Is a weeping willow tree. My son, daughter, and I planted a weeping willow in our front yard in the beginning of April this year. It was 2 1/2 foot tall. And yesterday I measured it. It's 13' 5" tall. Which I mean they grow fast anyway. But I used miracle grow.on it. Plus whatever nute solution I have left after feeding I dump on it too.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> are your plants getting better?


Man I hit them with this stuff called Sea Crop 16. And they exploded. I think next run I'm only going to use it, and cali-magic. You seen what they looked like after I hit them with neem oil. This is 3 days after I hit em with the sea crop...


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You need to follow a recipe based on ratios. The web page I linked above suggests 5 parts mix to 2 parts calcium nitrate to one part epsom salt by weight.
> 
> That seems a bit off to me for our favorite cultivar, I'm running 2:2:1.
> 
> ...


I studied their site some last night it's mind boggling they've definitely got the credentials


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Man I hit them with this stuff called Sea Crop 16. And they exploded. I think next run I'm only going to use it, and cali-magic. You seen what they looked like after I hit them with neem oil. This is 3 days after I hit em with the sea crop...
> 
> View attachment 3987021 View attachment 3987022


they definitely look good & have a nice rich color to them have you fired up the new light yet? I'm really excited to see you get up & running I get countless hours of enjoyment out of my grows


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they definitely look good & have a nice rich color to them have you fired up the new light yet? I'm really excited to see you get up & running I get countless hours of enjoyment out of my grows


No not yet. I've barely had time to feed and water them. I worked Monday through Friday and worked over every day. Then worked Saturday for over time. And we worked 17 1/4 hours. So we got overtime on over time. Got 8 hours of time and a half. Then after 8 hours it was double time and a 1/4. I left Saturday morning at 5am. For work. And I got home last night at 127am Sunday morning. I just got up. LoL. Plus i got 2 kiddos. 5 year old boy and 2 years little girl. They take up most of my free time. When I'm not working. But I did manage to top my clone today. For 8 tops in the mainline.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I studied their site some last night it's mind boggling they've definitely got the credentials


Their catalog is pretty sexy too.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 30, 2017)

I've never had an issue yielding a pound of bud from any strain under one light with a sufficient veg following directions on any bottle of nutes lucky me


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> No not yet. I've barely had time to feed and water them. I worked Monday through Friday and worked over every day. Then worked Saturday for over time. And we worked 17 1/4 hours. So we got overtime on over time. Got 8 hours of time and a half. Then after 8 hours it was double time and a 1/4. I left Saturday morning at 5am. For work. And I got home last night at 127am Sunday morning. I just got up. LoL. Plus i got 2 kiddos. 5 year old boy and 2 years little girl. They take up most of my free time. When I'm not working. But I did manage to top my clone today. For 8 tops in the mainline.
> 
> View attachment 3987079


when I hauled concrete we used to run like that & nights too was glad to see rain once in awhile


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Their catalog is pretty sexy too.


going to place a 5# order soon it's what I've been looking for in nutrients


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> when I hauled concrete we used to run like that & nights too was glad to see rain once in awhile


I'm an electrician. The hell with concrete. Lol. Now that's work.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm an electrician. The hell with concrete. Lol. Now that's work.


All the construction trades kinda go hand in hand hauling ready mix concrete is a helluva lot easier than placing it lol... some of the labor end of electrical can be labor intensive like cleaning out trenching for duct banks & that sort of stuff


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> All the construction trades kinda go hand in hand hauling ready mix concrete is a helluva lot easier than placing it lol... some of the labor end of electrical can be labor intensive like cleaning out trenching for duct banks & that sort of stuff


Yeah I'm past all that nonsense though. Duct banks n stuff. I've been doing it for 16 years. I'm a terminator. I just set on a bucket in front of bff drives and stuff. And terminate wires.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 30, 2017)

I've been kinda keeping the doubledream on the back burner but I'm gonna clone & run it again I know I complained about it but in all reality it is pretty well suited to the way I grow hands down the best thing I've grown since moving up here


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 31, 2017)

The plant on the right continues to lag but I'm seeing a little new growth this morning I hope she wakes up soon the plant on the left is healthy enough to take a couple of clones from


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 3, 2017)

The blurple tent got switched to royal gold tupur today & these 2 plants are next before I loose them nutrient temp @ 91.f is just cooking my roots they just aren't happy tonight or early in the morning I'll make the switch I'll go back to dwc after I get my room done & can control my environment somewhat better the smart pots are 3 gal I wanted 4 gal but they didn't have any , tupur is reasonable @ $11.00 a bag


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 3, 2017)

they're not well gonna get them changed out tonight I'm hoping I can turn this around don't want to start over


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 4, 2017)

Everything is now in tupur just waiting for them to get better


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 4, 2017)

OK tupur is NOT coco it both wets up & dries out much faster than any coco blends I have concoction so far up to 60/40 coco perlite I could see where a non cloth pot would work but this is gonna work but it's gonna require maintenance twice daily long term e&f tub ,res & timer is a thought meanwhile this is gonna work I figure 9-14 days things should look better I hit them with water tonight tomorrow I mix nutes


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> OK tupur is NOT coco it both wets up & dries out much faster than any coco blends I have concoction so far up to 60/40 coco perlite I could see where a non cloth pot would work but this is gonna work but it's gonna require maintenance twice daily long term e&f tub ,res & timer is a thought meanwhile this is gonna work I figure 9-14 days things should look better I hit them with water tonight tomorrow I mix nutesView attachment 3990310View attachment 3990311


Get it wet enough to run off. If it needs more water the same day then your pot is too small.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Get it wet enough to run off. If it needs more water the same day then your pot is too small.


I'm getting 24 hrs. I'm gonna let them get a good runoff this feeding to where I get good accumulation in the drip pan they're in 3 gal. smart pots


----------



## sierranevadaca (Aug 5, 2017)

What's up herk. tupar will help turn them ladies around. Best luck! . Dam this heat. Hope your keeping cool


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 5, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> What's up herk. tupar will help turn them ladies around. Best luck! . Dam this heat. Hope your keeping cool


The heat I'm afraid isn't letting up any time soon but I'm seeing slight signs of recovery I'm figuring out the care & handling of this stuff as I salvage my grows in the process I fed this morning it may be wishful thinking on my part but I like to think the new growth is straightening out another week will tell the story


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

no change these are worse than I originally thought hopefully they pull through the plant on the left I'm sure will snap out of it it's the one on the right I'm doubtful about she is very lethargic


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> no change these are worse than I originally thought hopefully they pull through the plant on the left I'm sure will snap out of it it's the one on the right I'm doubtful about she is very lethargicView attachment 3990905


Hopefully you used a light soil mix with really good drainage. If she's drowned, she's done.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hopefully you used a light soil mix with really good drainage. If she's drowned, she's done.


used royal gold tupur right out of the bag been in the smart pots 3 days.prior to that they were in dwc where the problem started I believe due to 91.f res. temp


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> used royal gold tupur right out of the bag


Make sure it drains thoroughly. I tilt the pot to get it to run off completely.

Don't water again until the pot gets light.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Make sure it drains thoroughly. I tilt the pot to get it to run off completely.
> 
> Don't water again until the pot gets light.


thanks ttystikk I know you have experience with the tupur & although it has coco in it it's a bit different I've done a few grows in 70/30% & 60/40% coco / perlite this is different


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2017)

That's why I stick to soil. Yeah it grows faster in hydro/coco. But I mix enough perlite in my soil thst I pretty much gotta water every day almost. It's like 1 1/2 days. But I imagine the big pineapple express v2 will need watered every day when I switch to flower. But this damn blue mammoth auto is holding them. I'm thinking about switching to 12/12 and letting it finish out under that light schedule.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks ttystikk I know you have experience with the tupur & although it has coco in it it's a bit different I've done a few grows in 70/30% & 60/40% coco / perlite this is different


It has biochar. If anything will bring your poor plant back to life, it's that.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2017)

But from the looks of it. I got another 4-5 weeks or so maybe even longer on the BMA. And I don't think I can veg the pev2 out for another 4 weeks. She's already gonna be too big for the tent. Plus a mainlined clone of her.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> That's why I stick to soil. Yeah it grows faster in hydro/coco. But I mix enough perlite in my soil thst I pretty much gotta water every day almost. It's like 1 1/2 days. But I imagine the big pineapple express v2 will need watered every day when I switch to flower. But this damn blue mammoth auto is holding them. I'm thinking about switching to 12/12 and letting it finish out under that light schedule.


I wouldn't jeopardize the other plants because 1 auto flowering plant isn't programming because in the end I think you'll be much happier with the photoperiod plants I think you'll be ok flipping the auto flowering plant right along with the rest


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It has biochar. If anything will bring your poor plant back to life, it's that.


this could end up being a 1 plant grow lol I had to try this as a last ditch effort to salvage this -vs- starting over I do however have a batch of clones started lol....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this could end up being a 1 plant grow lol I had to try this as a last ditch effort to salvage this -vs- starting over I do however have a batch of clones started lol....


I remember a guy here years ago who only did one plant grows. He regularly pulled 550g from a 3x3 tent under a 600W HPS. He had a hempy setup with low pressure aero for the roots, if I recall correctly.

According to him, it was all about the training.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I wouldn't jeopardize the other plants because 1 auto flowering plant isn't programming because in the end I think you'll be much happier with the photoperiod plants I think you'll be ok flipping the auto flowering plant right along with the rest


That's what I thought. I didn't think it would hurt the auto to flip it now with the rest. It might not produce as much, but the smell it has is unreal. It might actually be a decent pheno. Bc it smells super dank. It might be some good personal stash stuff. And if it is I hate to kill yield by flipping it ya know.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I remember a guy here years ago who only did one plant grows. He regularly pulled 550g from a 3x3 tent under a 600W HPS. He had a hempy setup with low pressure aero for the roots, if I recall correctly.
> 
> According to him, it was all about the training.


I'm hoping to get close to a pound wet from my big pineapple express, if not I know with it and one I mainlined together should be over a pound. 2 plants 1 pound is still decent.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2017)

I pulled over a half pound dry from a single dinafem critical +


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I remember a guy here years ago who only did one plant grows. He regularly pulled 550g from a 3x3 tent under a 600W HPS. He had a hempy setup with low pressure aero for the roots, if I recall correctly.
> 
> According to him, it was all about the training.


Yeah I just have to get them to live first lol. I've definitely ran into my share of problems lately I should of taken action sooner


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

The clones are rooting I tugged a few of them & they're not moving seem to be firmly anchored that's a good sign


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Yeah I just have to get them to live first lol. I've definitely ran into my share of problems lately I should of taken action sooner


Live and learn, and your backup plan is looking pretty good! One plant will only take a few extra days to fill in the screen.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lube and learn, and your backup plan is looking pretty good! One plant will only take a few extra days to fill in the screen.


thanks ttystikk you don't develop any skills when all goes well it's when things go haywire you've got make decisions & figure things out & you learn to appreciate the people you rub elbows with around here


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 7, 2017)

the pics don't show it but on the rt. Plant limbs that were drooping downward are now slanted up this is definitely a time whereas patience is a virtue lol... for the first time in awhile I'm feeling I might just pull this off at first I doubted the wisdom of changing horses in mid stream but they probably would not of recovered in dwc I think the move to tupur saved this grow I went through & removed a lot of the damaged growth the super sour'diesel was last to get sick but is showing a little progress as well the new top growth is nice so I've managed to save my genetics


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 8, 2017)

just kinda sitting back & waiting this out not any measurable change today but on a positive note they seem to be stable


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 9, 2017)

things are about the same today is the 6th. day & im hoping to see some real improvement soon as at some point I'm gonna have to decide on possibly pulling these & starting over if they won't turn around


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

That's why I hated DWC. Only when I chilled and circulated the water did I get solid results. Other people are just luckier than me, I guess lol


----------



## disbeverk (Aug 9, 2017)

Root rot is a MFer if you can't keep your res temps in check. Basically have to run a chiller... which is a compressor... which kills and gains had from aero/dwc/etc... IMO of course. Been through it, almost the same scenario w/ stinkbud aero -> root rot -> coco.

All that growth is donezo, won't recover until all new branches and leaves grow out, and even then it takes time to recover before they're pumping out healthy mature growth. You've got a ways to go before those are in full blown healthy veg. It'll take months.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's why I hated DWC. Only when I chilled and circulated the water did I get solid results. Other people are just luckier than me, I guess lol


It has been problematic for me I think tupur is the direction I'm going I did a lot better with my e&f coco I know people get astonishing results & either they're lucky or have chillers & a perfect environment I have a fascination with dwc but it has a habit of biting me in the ass lol....thanks for the input ttystikk


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 9, 2017)

disbeverk said:


> Root rot is a MFer if you can't keep your res temps in check. Basically have to run a chiller... which is a compressor... which kills and gains had from aero/dwc/etc... IMO of course. Been through it, almost the same scenario w/ stinkbud aero -> root rot -> coco.
> 
> All that growth is donezo, won't recover until all new branches and leaves grow out, and even then it takes time to recover before they're pumping out healthy mature growth. You've got a ways to go before those are in full blown healthy veg. It'll take months.


that's why I'm considering just cutting my losses & starting over at best the plant on the left might pull through but as you've said it could take months I know once you miss the boat they might never produce a fresh start just might be the answer your advice is appreciated


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

disbeverk said:


> Root rot is a MFer if you can't keep your res temps in check. Basically have to run a chiller... which is a compressor... which kills and gains had from aero/dwc/etc... IMO of course. Been through it, almost the same scenario w/ stinkbud aero -> root rot -> coco.
> 
> All that growth is donezo, won't recover until all new branches and leaves grow out, and even then it takes time to recover before they're pumping out healthy mature growth. You've got a ways to go before those are in full blown healthy veg. It'll take months.


If running a chiller offsets the gains from RDWC then you're doing it wrong. 

Not months. Weeks. Unless the roots don't recover.


----------



## disbeverk (Aug 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that's why I'm considering just cutting my losses & starting over at best the plant on the left might pull through but as you've said it could take months I know once you miss the boat they might never produce a fresh start just might be the answer your advice is appreciated



I battled through root rot in aero... but when it was good, have never seen such healthy plants or vigorous growth. However when it got hot, and I couldn't control res temps, the rot set in and I abandoned ship to soil with sick plants, then uppotted to cloud coir (50/50 coco/perlite), and it took MONTHS to recover.

The 3rd pic above is 76 days after the 1st one.

Point of the story is... save 1 or 2 to nurse back to health and take cuttings of. Pop a pack of seeds in the meantime. Good luck #growerslove


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

disbeverk said:


> View attachment 3992408View attachment 3992406View attachment 3992410View attachment 3992409
> I battled through root rot in aero... but when it was good, have never seen such healthy plants or vigorous growth. However when it got hot, and I couldn't control res temps, the rot set in and I abandoned ship to soil with sick plants, then uppotted to cloud coir (50/50 coco/perlite), and it took MONTHS to recover.
> View attachment 3992412View attachment 3992414View attachment 3992416View attachment 3992415
> The 3rd pic above is 76 days after the 1st one.
> ...


Sound advice. Trying to recover plants gone bad is tough and just taking fresh cuttings can be faster.


----------



## disbeverk (Aug 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If running a chiller offsets the gains from RDWC then you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Not months. Weeks. Unless the roots don't recover.


I just wouldn't want to lead him to bank on these recovering quickly, and missing a harvest. When he should be popping seeds now. They'll be ready sooner.

Re: Practicality of a chiller... I'm only running a single 4x10 flower room + 4x6 of veg. Any chiller (compressor) worth turning on is 1kw... I rarely run that much in light. I'm not going to double my output by running aero w/ a chiller.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

disbeverk said:


> I just wouldn't want to lead him to bank on these recovering quickly, and missing a harvest. When he should be popping seeds now. They'll be ready sooner.
> 
> Re: Practicality of a chiller... I'm only running a single 4x10 flower room + 4x6 of veg. Any chiller (compressor) worth turning on is 1kw... I rarely run that much in light. I'm not going to double my output by running aero w/ a chiller.


Small chiller can work. Big one runs only part time. Or do double duty, it can manage environmental control as well.


----------



## disbeverk (Aug 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sound advice. Trying to recover plants gone bad is tough and just taking fresh cuttings can be faster.


I'd wait for the plants to recover before taking cuttings. You want them to process through the stress they're currently under, so hopefully those response hormones don't exist in the cutting you take.

SIDENOTE: I love and respect all of your work. Thank you for the vertical goodness


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 9, 2017)

disbeverk said:


> I'd wait for the plants to recover before taking cuttings. You want them to process through the stress they're currently under, so hopefully those response hormones don't exist in the cutting you take.
> 
> SIDENOTE: I love and respect all of your work. Thank you for the vertical goodness


I've got clones rooted @ 9 days & 2 sources of clones 1/2 mile from the house I started fresh in the other tent with doubledream 6 days ago it's showing no negative signs but it wasn't sick like the others but the blackjacks are the ones I'm concerned about


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Small chiller can work. Big one runs only part time. Or do double duty, it can manage environmental control as well.


If I start over do you think it would hurt to put the healthiest under t-5s it never seemed as sick as the others & is giving some new growth ???


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> If I start over do you think it would hurt to put the healthiest under t-5s it never seemed as sick as the others & is giving some new growth ???


I wouldn't toss either of them, but I would start more. Then you're covered either way.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 9, 2017)

Backup plan


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> It has been problematic for me I think tupur is the direction I'm going I did a lot better with my e&f coco I know people get astonishing results & either they're lucky or have chillers & a perfect environment I have a fascination with dwc but it has a habit of biting me in the ass lol....thanks for the input ttystikk


Like anything, the right gear turns a struggle into a blast.

Advice for life, right there.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 10, 2017)

I did a little flip/flopping today I kept the better of the blackjacks & moved the doubledream in next to it & I think this is gonna work out fine the new strain (sour'diesel-x-lemon kush) now resides in the blurple tent which is a single plant grow


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 10, 2017)

the plant I kept is looking better tonight I'm seeing some improvement daily


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the plant I kept is looking better tonight I'm seeing some improvement daily View attachment 3993136


Now that it's recovering, clean out all the crap underneath. It will take off.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Now that it's recovering, clean out all the crap underneath. It will take off.


I've been putting off cutting off the bottom stuff until I get a little more growth out of the clones I took from her & the plant on the right needs to be cloned as well probably Monday I'll trim them up


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Now that it's recovering, clean out all the crap underneath. It will take off.


BEFORE  AFTER


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm gonna let the plant on the right grow a little more but it's gonna get its round of training real soon


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 13, 2017)

The clones are taking off & as they grow so does the prospect of starting over with the best 2


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2017)

Awesome thread! Subbed 

When I saw the curl pictures on posts pages back I was like "Check the roots!" I have had to move a couple plants from bad conditions and it worked out both times.

One time I mixed bio-char with some crushed lava to try and make a volcanic soil. When I watered it the first time, the distinct smell of concrete came off of the mix. That was a life lesson. Moved it to ProMix and a Smart Pot and got some nice colas.

Did you ever see Scottyballs' 1 lb. plant in a water farm grow? It was Pineapple Express and not a haze plant.

I tried growing Malawi Gold indoors using his method. It was going great until I read somewhere that more than one air stone was overkill. I reduced my bubbles and got root rot.

Fortunately the clone I put outside did a bit better.









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Awesome thread! Subbed
> 
> When I saw the curl pictures on posts pages back I was like "Check the roots!" I have had to move a couple plants from bad conditions and it worked out both times.
> 
> ...


Yeah scottyballs is like the national anthem for waterfarms I didn't identify the root rot soon enough & it's pretty unforgiving I'm in the California gold country & we've had a record breaking long term heat wave so I've switched to tupur just hanging in indecision as to starting over I have high hopes for this strain (jack herer-x-blackberry kush) I thought the clawing was from over feeding at first I'm not sure if I can bring them back or not I mean they grow somewhat but nothing close to what I would call good growth characteristics they're just kind of lethargic & unresponsive the new babies have nice fuzzy white roots thanks for your input good to hear from someone who's experienced this I'm sure I'll have questions lol....


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 13, 2017)

it might be wishful thinking on my part but I'm hoping they are gonna take off


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm starting to question my wisdom of trying to save these if I don't see some solid signs of recovery soon I'm picking the 2 best clones & starting over these plants are in a funk & I can't seem to get them to pull out of it


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 15, 2017)

spent a mellow day in the Forrest just picnic & a little fishing , best day I've had in a while did a little recon for camping trip in near future


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 15, 2017)

Any bites? That's a lovely looking forest. 

Hahaha love that water pump, nice doggies too.

Looks like you two had some fun relaxing time. I need some of that. Looks peaceful.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 15, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Any bites? That's a lovely looking forest.
> 
> Hahaha love that water pump, nice doggies too.
> 
> Looks like you two had some fun relaxing time. I need some of that. Looks peaceful.


yes sir that was long overdue it has been a long hot summer in less than 48 hours some of my clones have roots to the bottom of the cups nice fluffy white ones too


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yes sir that was long overdue it has been a long hot summer in less than 48 hours some of my clones have roots to the bottom of the cups nice fluffy white ones tooView attachment 3995621View attachment 3995622


Oh yeah those little clones will definitely bounce back and make up for the momma.. 

I love seeing the white fuzzy roots they just look so cool to me.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 15, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Any bites? That's a lovely looking forest.
> 
> Hahaha love that water pump, nice doggies too.
> 
> Looks like you two had some fun relaxing time. I need some of that. Looks peaceful.


Not a bite but guys in a boat caught some nice trout


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2017)

Is that beer coming out of the pump?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Is that beer coming out of the pump?


No but I'm workin on it !


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Is that beer coming out of the pump?


I followed the link on your signature & im gonna study your threads a bit closer as summer is slowing a bit & im finishing up insulating my shop I'm gonna return to the waterfarms one day soon the double plant setup has a remote reservoir large enough to put frozen bottles in to cool things a bit I've read numerous horror stories of the dreaded root rot but ignored them while things were going good


----------



## sierranevadaca (Aug 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> spent a mellow day in the Forrest just picnic & a little fishing , best day I've had in a while did a little recon for camping trip in near future View attachment 3995582View attachment 3995583 View attachment 3995585View attachment 3995586 View attachment 3995587


Looks nice. What lake?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

in 48 hrs. my clones are getting after it I'm gonna have to get larger cups


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Looks nice. What lake?


alpine trollers in a small boat caught one of the largest rainbows I've ever seen he wasn't using a downrigger just a dodger (seps) & a wedding ring 8' boat & electric motor lol...


----------



## sierranevadaca (Aug 16, 2017)

O wow. That's my go to setup been using it for years. I like to put pro-cure corn or a worm on wedding rings. I still have never been on alpine. I was up in that country a few days ago at ironstone


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

The main grow continues to lag while the blurple tent is gaining momentum


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

The blurple tent


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> O wow. That's my go to setup been using it for years. I like to put pro-cure corn or a worm on wedding rings. I still have never been on alpine. I was up in that country a few days ago at ironstone


From murphys up the country improves drastically some of those pics were taken near spicer (spicer turnoff before alpine) it's just beautiful up there I've got manual operated cannon downriggers ive never used they came with my boat I'm just waiting for a decent deal on a bottom gear case to get her back up been using small boat & trolling motor lately funny thing I have identical boat to one guys used at alpine yesterday


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2017)

When I insulated my workshop I was amazed at how much nicer it was to work in there. I was mad at myself for not doing it sooner.

I don't think Scottyballs ever used a water chiller. I need to go back and read his book.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> When I insulated my workshop I was amazed at how much nicer it was to work in there. I was mad at myself for not doing it sooner.
> 
> I don't think Scottyballs ever used a water chiller. I need to go back and read his book.


I'm insulating & closing off a 9x9 end of my shop had to put in a ceiling as well & inside that I'm running 2 - 3x3 tents 1 of which has my 6- cob Johnson led the other has my calif light works solar system 275 (200w) osram led the Johnson draws 340w. I'm almost done with the work & can soon devote my attention back to my grows we had record breaking heat this summer & a long duration of it causing problems I never had before


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2017)

Are you insulating the floor? I have seen cold floors inhibit growth in the winter.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Are you insulating the floor? I have seen cold floors inhibit growth in the winter.


I'm gonna put bubble wrap down the floor is concrete


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 17, 2017)

reluctantly I'm accepting the fact I'm flogging a dead horse here I'm cloning the doubledream to preserve the genetics for future use & as soon as I get a wee bit of growth 2 of my blackjack ( jack herer-x-blackberry kush) clones are going in at this point the clones are giving me daily growth & these damaged plants are just stagnant I'm just not skilled enough to turn these around I'm whupped lol....


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 17, 2017)

DONE !...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2017)

I think you will be much happier now. It gets easier to cull out bad plants the longer you do this.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I think you will be much happier now. It gets easier to cull out bad plants the longer you do this.


I inspected the roots when I pulled them & there wasn't any new growth. the clones on the other hand were practically root bound in only 72 hours in the cups we should have lift-off I shut 3 of the 6 cobs off tomorrow I'll alternate to the other 3 cobs until they acclimate


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 17, 2017)

the light just kicked back on & they appear to be praying up to it this is a good sign this strain has some aggressive growth traits I took these cuts July 31 st.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 18, 2017)

no visible change I fed them this morning my doubledream & super sour'd clones are still upright this morning I'm still running only 3 cobs but they are perky & reaching towards the light & you can't see it in the pics but I'm getting growth I'm down to the last of the doubledream & it will be back in one of my tents as it generates the best product I've grown in a long time


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2017)

Does that thermometer say 74? Might want to crank up the heat to 79 or 80.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Does that thermometer say 74? Might want to crank up the heat to 79 or 80.


it won't stay that low long those pics were taken @ about 7 am.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2017)

Soil you can run much warmer than a res. The plants will thank you.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Soil you can run much warmer than a res. The plants will thank you.


74 right now is my overnight low if you scroll back a few pics you can see a hot afternoon pic where it has crept up to 87 sometime after x-mas at least 1 tent will return to dwc I use a small electric heater with a thermostat in each tent I've found some that only pull 350 w. I'll be back


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2017)

76.f in the tent this morning tomorrow I'm turning on all 6 cobs they're liking the light I'm developing a liking for this tupur as it's very simple to use 1 qt of nutrient gives me 1" runoff in the drain pan & following day it's gone it does the same with water when the plants get larger I'll increase the volume it's very simple compared to dwc can't wait to compare harvests


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2017)

They look great! 

I am glad they are recovering


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2017)

the other tent


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the other tent View attachment 3997349


Nice looking new growth Real green


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Nice looking new growth Real green


thanks I'm working on it things are finally stabilizing around here


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 20, 2017)

tomorrow I'm gonna kick the light up to full power the plant on the right was a bit smaller now has caught up these were started pretty small but are responding really good I know this is the most boring part of the grow but I'm just happy to see productive growth


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 20, 2017)

I fed tonight & fired up the other 3 cobs I'll look in in the morning to see how they're handling the light


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 21, 2017)

steady as she goes ! this tent is not as dialed as the other one as the cobs generate more heat I'm going to add a second exhaust fan at the top of the tent


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> steady as she goes ! this tent is not as dialed as the other one as the cobs generate more heat I'm going to add a second exhaust fan at the top of the tentView attachment 3998231View attachment 3998232 View attachment 3998233


Why not cut the wrappers off of the cubes, bury them all the way to the top of the cube, and allow for side growth of the root system? Seems to me you are restricting the side growth of the system.
I'm confused.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 21, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Why not cut the wrappers off of the cubes, bury them all the way to the top of the cube, and allow for side growth of the root system? Seems to me you are restricting the side growth of the system.
> I'm confused.


I had 6" of roots strait down when I put them in I've done it both ways no real difference at the time I put them in I was debating digging them back up & going dwc


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I had 6" of roots strait down when I put them in I've done it both ways no real difference at the time I put them in I was debating digging them back up & going dwc


For clones I can see your point.
From seed, I feel it is restrictive for side growth. If I started in cubes with seed, I used to do what you do, but I found out that when you cut the wrap off, there are a LOT of roots running into the wrap, so I cut the wrap, dig a nice hole, and bury the whole cube. If you want to go for DWC in Hydroton, you can always wash the roots off, as I found that will work also. But your plants look good, and whatever works for you, that's cool.
Anyway's, nice work.
Peace out


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 21, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Why not cut the wrappers off of the cubes, bury them all the way to the top of the cube, and allow for side growth of the root system? Seems to me you are restricting the side growth of the system.
> I'm confused.


you have a point & after looking things over I have room to snip the wrapping & raise the tupur about an inch like this plant in my other tent


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you have a point & after looking things over I have room to snip the wrapping & raise the tupur about an inch like this plant in my other tent View attachment 3998261


Nice, now you got it.
Do a test, and you will see how many more roots you will get.
More unrestricted roots= a very happy plant 
Good luck


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 21, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice, now you got it.
> Do a test, and you will see how many more roots you will get.
> More unrestricted roots= a very happy plant
> Good luck


thanks things are coming together


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 22, 2017)

I took jimdamicks advice & raised the tupur level to the top of the blocks after cutting off the wrapping I added another ducted exhaust fan yesterday & it's just what this tent needed the 6 cobs generate considerably more heat than the blurple light but things are a lot cooler now the plant on the right is growing faster than the one on the left I gave it it's first topping today in an effort to let the other plant catch up


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2017)

no visable change


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2017)

Some strains are not cooperative. I think I killed 20 clones of Cherry Pie before I finally got one to grow.

Try letting the soil dry out a little. Sometimes I push mine until they wilt.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> no visable changeView attachment 3999115View attachment 3999116 View attachment 3999117


Give them time, impatient one! Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2017)

typically in my experience it takes about 10 days before they start to wake up this strain has good growth traits less than a month ago these were branches on another plant lol ..


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Give them time, impatient one! Lol


I need patience & I need it now lol......


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I need patience & I need it now lol......


LOL

Story of my life!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> LOL
> 
> Story of my life!


probably the best thing I can do right now is to feed conservative & follow royal golds guidelines about flushing with water every 3rd. feeding & let nature do her thing


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 23, 2017)

The blurple tent is waking up


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> probably the best thing I can do right now is to feed conservative & follow royal golds guidelines about flushing with water every 3rd. feeding & let nature do her thing


Hmmmm I've never done that and my girls came out gangbusters.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm I've never done that and my girls came out gangbusters.


I won't do it long just until they get a little bigger hopefully soon I should get some roots poking through the sides of the smart pots I'm gonna mix some fresh nutes today as they're getting dry


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2017)

fed tonight they were pretty dry


----------



## 420Barista (Aug 25, 2017)

i see one root poking thru.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 26, 2017)

this mornings pic


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2017)

They don't seem to be growing any more. They should be exploding with new growth. How is the other garden doing?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> They don't seem to be growing any more. They should be exploding with new growth. How is the other garden doing?


They do seem kinda slow I topped the right plant & the left one is lagging I upped the ppm to 730 the rt. Plant is responding the l. Is kind of a runt & the other tent in dwc is doing good but I'm concerned as some hotter (106.f) is in the forecast this has been a hot summer


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2017)

They can handle the heat as long as they have water. We had 100 degree days in the blazing sun and the plants loved it.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

Mohican said:


> They can handle the heat as long as they have water. We had 100 degree days in the blazing sun and the plants loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as they have water...


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 27, 2017)

hopefully this is our last heatwave for the summer


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 27, 2017)

The plants in the tupur will take the heat it's the dwc plant I'm concerned about I'm adding peroxide daily & so far it's working out hopefully this next week of excess heat will be the last for the season this year has shattered long standing records I did dwc last summer without problems this year not so good I fed this morning & they seem to be perky vegging under the led lights is definitely a different experience


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

the pics don't show it yet but I'm getting a little growth added a little cal-mag this morning I look for them to start waking up


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the pics don't show it yet but I'm getting a little growth added a little cal-mag this morning I look for them to start waking up View attachment 4001464View attachment 4001466 View attachment 4001468


I do think it was too early to top them.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I do think it was too early to top them.


I topped the right plant in an effort to let the left catch up the left plant is slow I haven't topped it yet actually they should of stayed under the t-5s longer I need more of this patience stuff lol...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2017)

Yay! Now that is more like it. 

An option to topping is to spread out the growth.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2017)

I think the left plant. will wake up I have to keep in mind July 31st. these were branches on another plant they probably should still be under the t-5s


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Yay! Now that is more like it.
> 
> An option to topping is to spread out the growth.
> 
> ...


Probably I'll have to do that to the left plant but all in all I'm happy with things I'm really enjoying the simplicity of the tupur


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 30, 2017)

this plant in the tupur 1 month ago was a branch on another plant there is a good chance it will overtake my dwc plant that is older there could very well be a lesson to be learned here


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 30, 2017)

all joking aside even the runt in the tupur is waking up this stuff speaks for itself I think with a little work & if you averaged performance out over a whole year this will beat dwc out especially if you're not the sharpest tool in the shed lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> all joking aside even the runt in the tupur is waking up this stuff speaks for itself I think with a little work & if you averaged performance out over a whole year this will beat dwc out especially if you're not the sharpest tool in the shed lolView attachment 4002750View attachment 4002751 View attachment 4002752


I'll put that to the test soon enough.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'll put that to the test soon enough.


I've been playing with dwc for about a year I just started with tupur I'm sure it could get dialed in better it's just a lot more forgiving than dwc where everything has just got to be spot on


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been playing with dwc for about a year I just started with tupur I'm sure it could get dialed in better it's just a lot more forgiving than dwc where everything has just got to be spot on


Very true.

There's a hybrid approach called SIPS, for sub irrigated pot system. The idea is for the plant in a substrate like Tupur to draw water from underneath rather than being watered from the top of the container. This could be the best of both worlds.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Very true.
> 
> There's a hybrid approach called SIPS, for sub irrigated pot system. The idea is for the plant in a substrate like Tupur to draw water from underneath rather than being watered from the top of the container. This could be the best of both worlds.


I used to sit the smart pots in a 3x3 e&f tub & flood daily I used 60% coco 40% perlite it worked good & gave me no problems I like this tupur a little better than coco as it's ready to go right out of the bag


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> all joking aside even the runt in the tupur is waking up this stuff speaks for itself I think with a little work & if you averaged performance out over a whole year this will beat dwc out especially if you're not the sharpest tool in the shed lolView attachment 4002750View attachment 4002751 View attachment 4002752


Kind of why I switched to promix . tupur is basically the same.. More of a coco base rather then peat like promix..right? I just jumped on here and haven't read the whole thing yet. Is the tupur the royal gold brand.. I used their basement blend and It was really good shit .. I've been thinking of switching from the promix to the tupur seeing it has all the dry amendments added already..


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Kind of why I switched to promix . tupur is basically the same.. More of a coco base rather then peat like promix..right? I just jumped on here and haven't read the whole thing yet. Is the tupur the royal gold brand.. I used their basement blend and It was really good shit .. I've been thinking of switching from the promix to the tupur seeing it has all the dry amendments added already..


Yeah you've pretty much got it all summed up it is coco based which I liked it's reasonable priced $11.00 a bag pro-mix was another alternative this tent is gonna stay like this the single plant tent is dwc which I seem to be fascinated with but as the tupur gets up to speed it is starting to grow on me


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Yeah you've pretty much got it all summed up it is coco based which I liked it's reasonable priced $11.00 a bag pro-mix was another alternative this tent is gonna stay like this the single plant tent is dwc which I seem to be fascinated with but as the tupur gets up to speed it is starting to grow on me





farmerfischer said:


> Kind of why I switched to promix . tupur is basically the same.. More of a coco base rather then peat like promix..right? I just jumped on here and haven't read the whole thing yet. Is the tupur the royal gold brand.. I used their basement blend and It was really good shit .. I've been thinking of switching from the promix to the tupur seeing it has all the dry amendments added already..


I love the tupur even tho it comes all prepares I still add another 20-40% perlite I'm just crazy about making sure they have enough drainage and room for the roots. But that's just me. I love the tupur. First run trying it. Always grew in just plain coco by Mother Earth , now I don't think I'll be buy that anytime soon.


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> all joking aside even the runt in the tupur is waking up this stuff speaks for itself I think with a little work & if you averaged performance out over a whole year this will beat dwc out especially if you're not the sharpest tool in the shed lolView attachment 4002750View attachment 4002751 View attachment 4002752


Nice girls look like they're waking up they sure took a their time those ladies. That dwc is staying nice and bushy king of strange since it has the sour d , looking good as usually brother plants look healthy. Sorry about those heat waves too ma I know they've gave you some troubles recently


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Nice girls look like they're waking up they sure took a their time those ladies. That dwc is staying nice and bushy king of strange since it has the sour d , looking good as usually brother plants look healthy. Sorry about those heat waves too ma I know they've gave you some troubles recently


I'm thinking the dwc plant is more lemon kush dominant my plans for the tupur tent is to get a 2x2 tub & set it up with a res to flood from the bottom & up my plants to 4 in 2 gal smart pots flooding twice a day this is a configuration I've used with very good success in the past & I can re-focus my attention to canopy control & veg times the small light single plant grow I'll keep dwc/waterfarm at least until I can get my grows back on track I've been doing this for awhile & not many problems except with the dwc grows


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Very true.
> 
> There's a hybrid approach called SIPS, for sub irrigated pot system. The idea is for the plant in a substrate like Tupur to draw water from underneath rather than being watered from the top of the container. This could be the best of both worlds.



I feed kinda like that. I take the first half of my gallon and pour in my tray. The smartpots set on. And when it soaks that up I pour the other half gallon over the top though


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> I love the tupur even tho it comes all prepares I still add another 20-40% perlite I'm just crazy about making sure they have enough drainage and room for the roots. But that's just me. I love the tupur. First run trying it. Always grew in just plain coco by Mother Earth , now I don't think I'll be buy that anytime soon.


I use a ton of perlite too. Atleast half my media is perlite


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I feed kinda like that. I take the first half of my gallon and pour in my tray. The smartpots set on. And when it soaks that up I pour the other half gallon over the top though


I pour nutrients on until I get about 1" runoff & by the following day the tupur/smart pot wicks it back up when I do coco I like 40% perlite my largest tupur plant has caught up to the dwc plant by lights out tomorrow I expect it to pass it the entire plant is beefier & within a week the runt will be catching up as well it is waking up you gotta remember July 31st I was snipping these tupur plants off their moms to clone,root,&plant & get this results in 1 month is pretty good


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2017)

Lookn good


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2017)

I can't wait to finish my pev2. I'm making bubble hash this weekend. From the blue mammoth auto.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I used to sit the smart pots in a 3x3 e&f tub & flood daily I used 60% coco 40% perlite it worked good & gave me no problems I like this tupur a little better than coco as it's ready to go right out of the bag


A buddy does this. He floods once a day and his girls love it.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2017)

My ladies seem to like my way too. I thought about a drain to waste table in fabric pots. But i like to run different strains at once. And they all feed different.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 31, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A buddy does this. He floods once a day and his girls love it.


I've ordered a 2x2 tub for next grow I'm gonna run just like I used to run the coco 4 plants in 2 ga. smart pots & flood 1time a day


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2017)

They look so much better! I am glad that they have rebounded so well. Things should get interesting in there very quickly. When will you switch to 12/12?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2017)

How deep of a tub would you recommend? 

I'm interested as my RDWC will have to wait.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> They look so much better! I am glad that they have rebounded so well. Things should get interesting in there very quickly. When will you switch to 12/12?


I'll be putting up a Scrog I haven't thought that far ahead lol but probably another month or so - + I have yet to flower this strain out so the rate of stretch after the flip is unknown


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> How deep of a tub would you recommend?
> 
> I'm interested as my RDWC will have to wait.


my old tub was about 5" in. or 130 mm. deep which seemed to work good


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!

So many new things to try with COBs.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> So many new things to try with COBs.


dwc performs better than everything when conditions are ideal but it's high maintenance & very unforgiving of mistakes & less than ideal conditions I've been doing e&f in various mediums for awhile & in the cob I'm going back to it I'll be building my setup step - by -step with pics I'm collecting pieces now the smart pots inside the drain pans is working out for now


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> dwc performs better than everything when conditions are ideal but it's high maintenance & very unforgiving of mistakes & less than ideal conditions I've been doing e&f in various mediums for awhile & in the cob I'm going back to it I'll be building my setup step - by -step with pics I'm collecting pieces now the smart pots inside the drain pans is working out for now



This isn't my first rodeo, I've run DWC before to great success. This time 'round I will be running RDWC to avoid all of the problems I encountered with DWC.

Live, learn, grow.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> This isn't my first rodeo, I've run DWC before to great success. This time 'round I will be running RDWC to avoid all of the problems I encountered with DWC.
> 
> Live, learn, grow.


Water temperatures are key. Before I started chilling my RDWC, I couldn't keep roots problems under control.

After I started chilling the water, i never had problems again- even when I deliberately inoculated it with bad water.

It isn't the temperature itself, it's the oxygenation. Colder water holds more dissolved oxygen. I used waterfalls in each tub to ensure saturation.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Water temperatures are key. Before I started chilling my RDWC, I couldn't keep roots problems under control.
> 
> After I started chilling the water, i never had problems again- even when I deliberately inoculated it with bad water.
> 
> It isn't the temperature itself, it's the oxygenation. Colder water holds more dissolved oxygen. I used waterfalls in each tub to ensure saturation.



Water temps were the first problem I had. The second was roots getting tangled then having to remove dead/dying plants. Then it was dissolved calcium in the tap water. Then it was....

You get the point.

I would fix one problem and then find another and another. 

Following a member's grow in another board showed me how I could improve my DWC with RDWC while removing all the headaches I had before.

I had the BlueLabs instruments for metering, I'll be purchasing them again on this next run. 

For now, I'll be in soil running some lighting tests until I figure out another solution. I was thinking a kind of ebb and flow, but the only ones I'm familiar with are clay pebbles. I'd like to have something with a bit more water retention, like Hempy buckets but automated.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Water temps were the first problem I had. The second was roots getting tangled then having to remove dead/dying plants. Then it was dissolved calcium in the tap water. Then it was....
> 
> You get the point.
> 
> ...


Buckets of Tupur work great in flood tables.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2017)

I was thinking a tub with several pots inside of it to keep plants from tangling each will be about four weeks apart.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> I was thinking a tub with several pots inside of it to keep plants from tangling each will be about four weeks apart.


That would work for autos.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2017)

I can make it work with photos, I have three chambers to play with.


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've ordered a 2x2 tub for next grow I'm gonna run just like I used to run the coco 4 plants in 2 ga. smart pots & flood 1time a day


Sweet can't wait to see this gotnany idea of what strains your going to grow? Was the skywalker you grew back then flooded?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Sweet can't wait to see this gotnany idea of what strains your going to grow? Was the skywalker you grew back then flooded?


the skywalker was flooded & pretty much the style grow with a few changes I want to get back to as of now doubledream & this blackjack is showing promise just wanting to see what the finished product is like


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Buckets of Tupur work great in flood tables.


I run such a small amount of plants tupur is clawing its way to the top lol if it's doing this good just doing dtw & so far giving me no problems I'm sure I can work with it


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow! Look at that growth. Now they are cooking


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Look at that growth. Now they are cooking


The plant on the left still trails but I think it's gonna catch up enough to make this work out


----------



## Mohican (Sep 2, 2017)

I think I killed my plant in the trash can. Gave it too much fert and fried it. I am trying to flush it and see if it will recover. It doesn't help that the temperature is 100 degrees outside!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm mothballing my waterfarms & their reservoir in favor of the tupur I feel that no larger than my operation is the work , maintenance & everything associated with dwc is more than I care to deal with any gains in yield is rapidly offset by the consistency overall of the tupur the time I spend fighting this & that with dwc can be spent dialing in my operation in other areas my grows are mainly for my own consumption, bragging rights , and a wee bit of bartering material


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I think I killed my plant in the trash can. Gave it too much fert and fried it. I am trying to flush it and see if it will recover. It doesn't help that the temperature is 100 degrees outside!


due to the heat I'm keeping my nutrients levels on the conservative side the seasons lately seem to change without much warning first frost could very well follow a 90.f day


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2017)

today's pics


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm mothballing my waterfarms & their reservoir in favor of the tupur I feel that no larger than my operation is the work , maintenance & everything associated with dwc is more than I care to deal with any gains in yield is rapidly offset by the consistency overall of the tupur the time I spend fighting this & that with dwc can be spent dialing in my operation in other areas my grows are mainly for my own consumption, bragging rights , and a wee bit of bartering material View attachment 4003971


I've always hated the waterfarm system with a passion. It's a piece of shit, to the point where I actually designed and built my own RDWC system that solves all of its problems, along with many more.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> today's pics View attachment 4003972View attachment 4003973 View attachment 4003974


Is there active air circulation around those babies? More transpiration leads to more growth as long as there's plenty of water and nutes.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Is there active air circulation around those babies? More transpiration leads to more growth as long as there's plenty of water and nutes.


I have an oscillating tower fan centered between them & 2 six inch exhaust fans in top of the tent in the next few days I'm putting in a tub ,reservoir & a pump on a timer the roots have made it to the sides of the smart pots on both plants by the first of the week this will be e&f it's coming together the other tent is getting switched back to tupur as well the roots just love this tupur


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2017)

hopefully bud tonight I'll have this put together a friend gave me some mortar mixing trays & im going to set one up for my two plants & there is a larger one as well that I haven't picked up yet I have a small 4 gal. tote I'm gonna paint to block the light I'm gonna use for a reservoir the plan is to get both grows automatically flooding where I can do a little camping my favorite time of year is right on top of us


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2017)

first automated feeding everything went together pretty well they're a little close together but I'll train it out with the Scrog


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2017)

the end of a hot day & my leaves are reaching for the light & even the runt is perked up I'm starting to like what I see


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 4, 2017)

happy Labor Day everyone! being a retired union member this is kinda special to me now back to the grow when I bought the 2 clones I thought I only had 1 pheno but I think they're different in the future I will separate & label them the closer I look the more apparent the difference is


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 4, 2017)

Being retired I have the option of going to my favorite little lake during the week lol...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Being retired I have the option of going to my favorite little lake during the week lol...View attachment 4004962


Is one of those for your SO, or do you wear one on each foot? Lol 

I generally prefer to keep boats in the garage, but that's me.

Just teasing, they look like loads of fun!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> happy Labor Day everyone! being a retired union member this is kinda special to me now back to the grow when I bought the 2 clones I thought I only had 1 pheno but I think they're different in the future I will separate & label them the closer I look the more apparent the difference is View attachment 4004958View attachment 4004959 View attachment 4004960


I've found that once the plant starts to take off, cleaning the scraggly stuff off the main stem encourages faster growth. It directs the plant's energy up towards the most productive parts.


----------



## SwitchHitter (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've found that once the plant starts to take off, cleaning the scraggly stuff off the main stem encourages faster growth. It directs the plant's energy up towards the most productive parts.


So what you're saying is, if my bush is forty branches deep, I CAN remove the 'less productive light blockers and the root zone will push its excess energy into the remaining branches? What percent of branches do you think is safe to remove during week one of flower with creating very little stress? I have these four month veg plants that are OUT of HAND


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2017)

SwitchHitter said:


> So what you're saying is, if my bush is forty branches deep, I CAN remove the 'less productive light blockers and the root zone will push its excess energy into the remaining branches? What percent of branches do you think is safe to remove during week one of flower with creating very little stress? I have these four month veg plants that are OUT of HAND


The vernacular in the industry is known as 'shaving their legs', which means to clean up the underside of the plants so they don't choke themselves or waste a lot of energy keeping stuff alive that isn't getting much light and will never be productive.

If you are within the first three weeks of bloom I think you'll do very well to clean your plants up. There isn't a hard and fast rule as to percentage, but you're generally safe taking up to a third of the plant mass, especially if you haven't done any cleaning up on them before.


----------



## SwitchHitter (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The vernacular in the industry is known as 'shaving their legs', which means to clean up the underside of the plants so they don't choke themselves or waste a lot of energy keeping stuff alive that isn't getting much light and will never be productive.
> 
> If you are within the first three weeks of bloom I think you'll do very well to clean your plants up. There isn't a hard and fast rule as to percentage, but you're generally safe taking up to a third of the plant mass, especially if you haven't done any cleaning up on them before.


Thanks for the response , dude. I have cleaned my girls legs but have so many main 'legs, giggity, that I am considering removing branches. even with it scrogged out it has branches not getting light. foot long branches buried. its killing me looking at them fighting for light


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2017)

SwitchHitter said:


> Thanks for the response , dude. I have cleaned my girls legs but have so many main 'legs, giggity, that I am considering removing branches. even with it scrogged out it has branches not getting light. foot long branches buried. its killing me looking at them fighting for light


Cleaning plants up for maximum yields and quality is something of an art. If your gut is telling you to do a little more, I'd encourage you to go with it. Watch the results carefully and adjust your approach accordingly going forward. Such experience is the best teacher.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've found that once the plant starts to take off, cleaning the scraggly stuff off the main stem encourages faster growth. It directs the plant's energy up towards the most productive parts.


Good point especially for the larger plant I've been kinda hesitant but it's time hoping the other catches up a bit I wasn't expecting this good of growth from the larger plant I'm cloning both plants & what I run next round depends on what the finished quality of each pheno is one the smaller of the two leans toward jack herer the larger one is more blackberry kush my neighbor grew b/k last year it's really good


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Is one of those for your SO, or do you wear one on each foot? Lol
> 
> I generally prefer to keep boats in the garage, but that's me.
> 
> Just teasing, they look like loads of fun!


had them downstairs in the basement their going on the car roof in the morning it's funny I have a fishing boat but for short outings the kayaks work & the excercise is good for me my wife had a hip replacement last year & this is gonna be her first outing we have a free pass to a nearby lake these kayaks are gonna be healthy lol....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> had them downstairs in the basement their going on the car roof in the morning it's funny I have a fishing boat but for short outings the kayaks work & the excercise is good for me my wife had a hip replacement last year & this is gonna be her first outing we have a free pass to a nearby lake these kayaks are gonna be healthy lol....


Good on ya, mate! You enjoy your time together, good to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Good on ya, mate! You enjoy your time together, good to hear she's on the mend.


thanks ttystikk


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 5, 2017)

I did some light pruning & some training as well things are still going good & im getting happier by the day in the next few days I'm gonna do some thinning on the plant on the r. as well the bottom is a bit dense


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 5, 2017)

My suggestion above was specifically directed at removing the dense clump at the base of the stem.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2017)

we'll get there I'm wanting to use a few of those branches for clones as soon as they get a bit larger


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> we'll get there I'm wanting to use a few of those branches for clones as soon as they get a bit largerView attachment 4006280View attachment 4006281 View attachment 4006282


Much better!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Much better!


I'm still fighting a sick plant I transferred into the tupur in my other tent it's a bit older than these & is starting to trail it could get replaced soon


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm still fighting a sick plant I transferred into the tupur in my other tent it's a bit older than these & is starting to trail it could get replaced soonView attachment 4006301


Let it dry out thoroughly, then give it a good deep watering with your nutrient solution. Wait a few days and see how it responds.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Sep 7, 2017)

Looking great HH, well just harvested my Chocolate Cream Plant got about 350gs off one plant i keep getting closer lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2017)

was that in no till soil? organic? sure looks good


----------



## tpc_mikey (Sep 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> was that in no till soil? organic? sure looks good


Organic soil


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2017)

really happy with the tupur & if the larger plant totally dominates it leaves me the option of splitting these up if the plant in the other tent doesn't recover to my liking I originally thought I only had one pheno but there seems to be a slight difference I'm still trying to decide if it's the quality of the cut I took that makes them different or if I actually have 2 different phenos & once they start flowering will the larger plant still have the edge ?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> really happy with the tupur & if the larger plant totally dominates it leaves me the option of splitting these up if the plant in the other tent doesn't recover to my liking I originally thought I only had one pheno but there seems to be a slight difference I'm still trying to decide if it's the quality of the cut I took that makes them different or if I actually have 2 different phenos & once they start flowering will the larger plant still have the edge ? View attachment 4006549View attachment 4006553 View attachment 4006558


Periods are your friend. Reading your posts leaves me breathless, like I'm on crack or my seventh pot of coffee lol

The bigger plant will always be bigger in the same environment.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Sep 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> really happy with the tupur & if the larger plant totally dominates it leaves me the option of splitting these up if the plant in the other tent doesn't recover to my liking I originally thought I only had one pheno but there seems to be a slight difference I'm still trying to decide if it's the quality of the cut I took that makes them different or if I actually have 2 different phenos & once they start flowering will the larger plant still have the edge ? View attachment 4006549View attachment 4006553 View attachment 4006558


Am i missing something? why are they sitting in water?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2017)

sick plant has about 1" new growth today


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 9, 2017)

these are gonna be ready for a Scrog sooner than I thought


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

Looking good! Can you please take some flash pics with the lights out?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Looking good! Can you please take some flash pics with the lights out?


I don't have a flash on my I-pad & it's not setup for a USB device or disk so I can't hook my camera up to it one of the downsides to not having a computer I'll see if I can get a better pic using a drop light


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2017)

Don't worry about it. I like to see natural colors on the plants. It is not a big deal.

I just spent two hours out in the sun chopping down that fried sativa. I am fried now. Time for some hash, a shower, and a nap 

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 9, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Don't worry about it. I like to see natural colors on the plants. It is not a big deal.
> 
> I just spent two hours out in the sun chopping down that fried sativa. I am fried now. Time for some hash, a shower, and a nap
> 
> ...


that's the cobs doing that it's hard to read them they under the cob look light & under the blurple look almost black it is still a bit warm out but not as hot as it was was you able to salvage a good amount?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2017)

Things still going well the runt has caught & will soon pass the sour'diesel x lemon kush which is older & on the left


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2017)

the runt is doing considerably better today was supposed to be feed day but I've got to take a drive so tomorrow is feed day


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2017)

No not really.





I still have the others.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> No not really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to it?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Am i missing something? why are they sitting in water?


they're in a tub which floods once a day they're in 3 gal. smart pots in tupur that is basically coco so you flood it with hydro nutes I just happened to take the pic while it was flooding the tub


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 10, 2017)

things are still going good almost too good lol even the runt has woke up. this strain has good growth characteristics I hope my luck holds in the quality dept.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> things are still going good almost too good lol even the runt has woke up. this strain has good growth characteristics I hope my luck holds in the quality dept.View attachment 4008560View attachment 4008561 View attachment 4008562


Cleaning up that scraggly shit at the bottom works wonders, doesn't it?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Cleaning up that scraggly shit at the bottom works wonders, doesn't it?


yes it does ! when I get the screen down I'm gonna do another round of cleaning that stuff . this strain grows a lot like ace of spades . I split them up the runt now has a home of her own


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2017)

The cob tent has the larger plant I'm gonna try to get the Scrog finished today so it can start filling today's feeding time


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2017)

fed tonight @ 880ppm. for this grow I'm re-using the old screen I really think this is gonna make the Johnson cx-6 cob shine


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2017)

not much change just the daily routine of tucking a limb here or there in a few days I'm gonna start removing the leaves below the screen[as they get larger I will just tie them down with jute twine instead of the risk of snapping established growthATTACH=full]4009175[/ATTACH]


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm wondering how long it's gonna take to fill the screen if this rate of growth holds it should fill pretty quickly for the first time in awhile I've got things going right in both tents the runt is no longer a runt & will be getting a screen next this tupur really grows nice roots


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2017)

The cloth pots are a great tool also.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2017)

not much to report except the screen is filling 1 inch at a time in a few days I'm gonna start pruning the stuff below the screen


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 15, 2017)

the weather has cooled down & things are going good in both grows hopefully in a few weeks I can clone & flip it has been almost a year since I got this light , still works as good as the day I got it


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2017)

not much change Monday I'm gonna start taking the growth below the screen as ttystikk would say "shave the legs " lol .


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> not much change Monday I'm gonna start taking the growth below the screen as ttystikk would say "shave the legs " lol . View attachment 4011370


haha i say the same i love that some of my ladies are "thick" .

lol but damn that girl sure grew significantly from the last time i saw her she's made a nice recovery. 

Pretty much the the notes your running are organic aren't they?

Do you ever foliar feed your gals thru out the grow?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2017)

I started thinning the stuff on the bottom side of the screen this morning & as soon as she grows a little more on the top side I'll start spreading that growth out to fill the canopy I'm really liking the results the e&f tupur is giving me


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> haha i say the same i love that some of my ladies are "thick" .View attachment 4011375
> 
> lol but damn that girl sure grew significantly from the last time i saw her she's made a nice recovery.
> 
> ...


everything is fed through the tupur & the smart pots led lights are pretty intense so I try to avoid spraying unless absolutely necessary as for some reason I get mold really easy


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 18, 2017)

the fall-like weather has been a blessing! I'm pruning a little daily to expose future bud sites as the screen fills. this is going really smooth, I think tupur/smart pots are here to stay. My fascination with dwc is fading fast , some things just aren't meant to be lol !....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the fall-like weather has been a blessing! I'm pruning a little daily to expose future bud sites as the screen fills. this is going really smooth, I think tupur/smart pots are here to stay. My fascination with dwc is fading fast , some things just aren't meant to be lol !....View attachment 4012698


Go with what works for you.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Go with what works for you.


thanks ttystikk, no larger than my grows are I think this is gonna work fine


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 20, 2017)

today is day#34 of veg. the screen is filling out & things are moving along. I wish I knew what kind of stretch I was gonna get after the flip. I'm trying to avoid the mistake I made of flipping too soon on the doubledream grow. I have this strain in both tents for now, but I've cloned the sour'diesel-x-lemon kush I'm finishing outdoors. I want 2 strains & for now I think I have them. we're getting a street gang problem in my neighborhood the local cats are terrified lol...   f


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> today is day#34 of veg. the screen is filling out & things are moving along. I wish I knew what kind of stretch I was gonna get after the flip. I'm trying to avoid the mistake I made of flipping too soon on the doubledream grow. I have this strain in both tents for now, but I've cloned the sour'diesel-x-lemon kush I'm finishing outdoors. I want 2 strains & for now I think I have them. we're getting a street gang problem in my neighborhood the local cats are terrified lol...View attachment 4013495 View attachment 4013494 View attachment 4013486 f


Tell your cats there's nothing to be afraid of. Those guys are a bunch of turkeys.

Definitely wait to flip, they aren't there just yet.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2017)

In a few days I should have enough growth for a round of training the screen is filling . I took clones yesterday .


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2017)

the weekend is upon us, the weather has cooled down considerably & my lights have kicked on , I have enough growth for another round of training so tomorrow morning I'll go in & tie things down my rate of growth is holding & im thinking I'll be ( hopefully) ready to flip the first week of October my wall is almost complete & im getting ready for winter each tent will have its own heater with a thermostat I've ordered them today they're small & pull 350 w each when they are running my old one pulled 1500 w


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 23, 2017)

tonight I'm gonna tie more limbs down & do some pruning I would prefer fewer but larger buds those lower limbs are just gonna give popcorn


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't do anything today on either grow ended up catching up on other projects but she is waking up & the screen is filling the e&f is working out pretty well next grow I'm gonna make a larger reservoir though


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I didn't do anything today on either grow ended up catching up on other projects but she is waking up & the screen is filling the e&f is working out pretty well next grow I'm gonna make a larger reservoir thoughView attachment 4015640View attachment 4015641


Spread that out one more time and I think it would be ready to flip.


----------



## PuffAdder (Sep 24, 2017)

Looking great man!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2017)

I need about another inch of growth to tie everything down for possibly the last time for some reason she has woke up & has left her sister behind


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Spread that out one more time and I think it would be ready to flip.


sounds like a plan tupur is making me happier all the time


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I need about another inch of growth to tie everything down for possibly the last time for some reason she has woke up & has left her sister behind View attachment 4016263View attachment 4016264


The light is better.

Consider topping the longest branches of the big one when spreading it out. Then flip.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The light is better.
> 
> Consider topping the longest branches of the big one when spreading it out. Then flip.


thanks ttystikk I'll do it in the next few days you haven't steered me wrong yet. the light is the Johnson cx-6 that has the Cree cobs I've been using it for almost a year & im pleased with it since I've put it in the 3x3 tent it's found it's sweet spot I regret not putting one in my other tent as well


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2017)

got things tied down tonight as soon as everything turns upwards again I'm gonna top the pic of the outside plant is sour'diesel-x-lemon kush I've cloned it for my next grow in my other tent


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm stepping up the training I removed a bunch of fan leaves this morning to expose future bud sites to light I'm wanting to flip soon, also wanting to top my larger branches what I don't know is how much she is gonna stretch after the flip I'm hoping for a good stretch the other unknown is how long after the flip until I see my first buds I guess there is only one way to find out this blackjack is different from the others in that it's j/h-x- blackberry kush instead of j/h-x-black domina


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2017)

the heaters came in & I think they're gonna work out good once I get the thermostats dialed in they're small & for these 3x3 tents should be perfect I'm about ready for winter


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2017)

she is recovering from my round of training & im going remove all the leaves below the screen she is just about ready to flip


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 28, 2017)

I switched to floranova bloom today ph.5.5 & ppm 714 I've got an abundance of gh nutes I'm wanting to use up before I replace them with powder nutrients


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2017)

ready or not today I flip


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 29, 2017)

Grab your spatula, it's pancake day!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 29, 2017)

I hoping for 2-3 weeks of stretch to kinda fill the screen before the buds start


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I hoping for 2-3 weeks of stretch to kinda fill the screen before the buds start


There's no reason you shouldn't expect that.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> There's no reason you shouldn't expect that.


I called the breeder (www.kingklonebrand.com) who actually answered the phone & gave me some info on the strain it's 60% sativa & should double in size finish time is 8 weeks


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 1, 2017)

I upped the ppm from 714 to 970 she is feeding & the top growth is getting light green


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 1, 2017)

the blurple tent is getting close to flipping as well drain to waste gives about as good of results as e&f just right now I've got to be there daily to tend it where the reservoir don't require daily attention


----------



## InTheSystem (Oct 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I upped the ppm from 714 to 970 she is feeding & the top growth is getting light green View attachment 4019910


Healthy girl. Will like the increase in food for sure


----------



## PuffAdder (Oct 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I upped the ppm from 714 to 970 she is feeding & the top growth is getting light green View attachment 4019910


Really nice man Bud porn in the near future


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 2, 2017)

PuffAdder said:


> Really nice man Bud porn in the near future


yeah both tents will be rocking soon my outdoors sour'd/ lemon kush is gonna be next to finish this plant is one that was in dwc & got sick I didn't have the heart to chuck her so I transplanted in tupur & set outdoors as she recovered I took clones I think this strain is gonna be a keeper


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2017)

today is one week since the flip & she is beginning to stretch a wee bit soon I'm gonna thin this stuff out the screen is starting to fill


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2017)

the screen is almost full & im seeing signs that bud time is right around the corner


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 10, 2017)

instead of training daily I'm just doing it about once a week it's a lot easier this way


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2017)

11 days after the flip & the bud nubbins are starting to show


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

Look at that jungle! What strain is it again?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Look at that jungle! What strain is it again?


www.kingklonebrand.com blackjack it's not the same as nirvana 's version or the one released by darkheart nursery in that theirs are jackherer/black domina & the kingklonebrand version is jackherer/ blackberry kush I'm really hoping the finished product is good as the growth characteristics are outstanding


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2017)

And plants that come back from the dead are amazing!

I snapped my seedling Malawi and put the snapped off top in the rock wool cube and squeezed it. Placed it in a sunny window sill and it lived!

Happy seedling:




Unhappy seedling (too much LED light and water pH of 8




Snapped off seedling in rock wool on the window sill:




Miracle recovery:





Miracle bush:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2017)

the blurple tent is a week behind & she is programming I'll have a complete evaluation of this little light when this grow is done but so far I'm highly pleased with this little light


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2017)

Mohican said:


> And plants that come back from the dead are amazing!
> 
> I snapped my seedling Malawi and put the snapped off top in the rock wool cube and squeezed it. Placed it in a sunny window sill and it lived!
> 
> ...


that's amazing every time I've screwed one up that small it's been final jeopardy lol


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2017)

Mohican said:


> And plants that come back from the dead are amazing!
> 
> I snapped my seedling Malawi and put the snapped off top in the rock wool cube and squeezed it. Placed it in a sunny window sill and it lived!
> 
> ...


Will miracles never cease!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2017)

just letting the bud sites fill in & thinning only leaves that block light from the bud sites


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2017)

Look at all of those flowers!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2017)

the blurple tent is a week behind the cob tent & is stacking up a bit different there are fewer bud sites but they're larger in stature & the fan leaves are larger as well might be a different pheno


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of those flowers!


The cob tent is stacking up


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2017)

both tents are progressing every day I'm gonna feed tomorrow


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2017)

She is thriving! How does it smell in there?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2017)

Mohican said:


> She is thriving! How does it smell in there?


right now it's kinda smelling like old school musty indica / skunky but it's early yet (3weeks since the flip) I think she is gonna reek though in spite of cooler weather she is sucking up about a gallon of nutes daily


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2017)

She looks very healthy!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> right now it's kinda smelling like old school musty indica / skunky but it's early yet (3weeks since the flip) I think she is gonna reek though in spite of cooler weather she is sucking up about a gallon of nutes dailyView attachment 4030923View attachment 4030924 View attachment 4030925View attachment 4030926


thanks I have rooted clones of her & the one in the other tent I'm not sure if they're different phenos or if it's the difference in the lights but they don't look identical either way I'm covered


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> right now it's kinda smelling like old school musty indica / skunky but it's early yet (3weeks since the flip) I think she is gonna reek though in spite of cooler weather she is sucking up about a gallon of nutes dailyView attachment 4030923View attachment 4030924 View attachment 4030925View attachment 4030926


Looking mighty fine pal!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking mighty fine pal!


thanks stickman I've finally found the sativa dominant hybrid I've been looking for & she is hungry this is 60%sativa & 40% indica the stretch & all that seems about where I like it & I have rooted clones for the next round


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2017)

just like that! things are doing good & ive got my prospects for the next grow under the t-5 at night & getting a feeding & fall sunlight today


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks stickman I've finally found the sativa dominant hybrid I've been looking for & she is hungry this is 60%sativa & 40% indica the stretch & all that seems about where I like it & I have rooted clones for the next round View attachment 4031155


She’s a beaut mate, no doubt about that, just looks so healthy and perfect, you’ve done a right job. And I think 60/40 sativa seems like the perfect mix (says me doing a 90/10 Indica) haha


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> She’s a beaut mate, no doubt about that, just looks so healthy and perfect, you’ve done a right job. And I think 60/40 sativa seems like the perfect mix (says me doing a 90/10 Indica) haha


the blurple tent is gonna be next to shine I'm thinking as she seems to be stacking up good


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the blurple tent is gonna be next to shine I'm thinking as she seems to be stacking up good View attachment 4031694View attachment 4031695


Flawless in veg, can’t wait to see how it performs in flower!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Flawless in veg, can’t wait to see how it performs in flower!


for only pulling 200w. at the wall it has filled the tent I've got high hopes for this grow there aren't many people here running California light works leds I've gotta say so far I'm pretty happy with their light


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 24, 2017)

The buds have changed in smell the past couple of days if you rub a bud she smells like a lime slurpey or jello/kool aid but very clearly LIME!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 25, 2017)

Everything I have put in the tupur is thriving but the credit for me making the switch goes out to ttystikk if he hadn't shared what he was doing with the stuff I would most likely still be fighting sick plants so many thanks are in order to ttystikk!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Everything I have put in the tupur is thriving but the credit for me making the switch goes out to ttystikk if he hadn't shared what he was doing with the stuff I would most likely still be fighting sick plants so many thanks are in order to ttystikk!!!! View attachment 4032593View attachment 4032595


I'm happy things are working out so well for you!


----------



## 420Barista (Oct 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm happy things are working out so well for you!


alot of us are happy for you herk the plants do look awsome.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm happy things are working out so well for you!


once again thanks this is a typical example of how our little community should work


420Barista said:


> alot of us are happy for you herk the plants do look awsome.


thank you things are definitely looking up


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2017)

this is not the most even canopy but she is filling in pretty good this is the pheno I'm going to keep


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 29, 2017)

This looks like it's gonna be my best run under this light to date I've got the clone of her ( the one on the right) in training for the next round & ive got super sour'diesel as well


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm thinking this strain is my keeper


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4035430 View attachment 4035431 View attachment 4035432 View attachment 4035433 I'm thinking this strain is my keeper


Sooner or later you'll get tired of just one flavor, no matter how good it is.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sooner or later you'll get tired of just one flavor, no matter how good it is.


I should of said keeper for this tent I've got super sour'diesel going in the other tent & I plan on firing up a third tent soon all 3 are gonna be single plant grows no strain ever stays around for good lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sooner or later you'll get tired of just one flavor, no matter how good it is.


This is the plant I was able to save from the dwc/heatwave disaster I've got clones from her as well, love this tupur lol...


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 31, 2017)

just like that Mother Nature has turned the page there is a fall crisp in the air for the first time tonight & funny as it sounds summer is gone ....happy Halloween everyone as I hand out candy tonight I can see my breath & tomorrow morning I'll light my first fire lol!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween Herk!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 1, 2017)

Nothing like the first fire of the season 3 candidates for my next grow I'll only use 2 of these I'm keeping the doubledream for backup


----------



## PuffAdder (Nov 1, 2017)

Looking amazing man!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2017)

I've been bringing this one in at night & sitting her outdoors in the daytime in hopes I could finish her out I've got 3 days of rain coming over the weekend it's mold that's my main concern I have the fluorescent shop lights I could put over her until the storm passes


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've been bringing this one in at night & sitting her outdoors in the daytime in hopes I could finish her out I've got 3 days of rain coming over the weekend it's mold that's my main concern I have the fluorescent shop lights I could put over her until the storm passesView attachment 4036828View attachment 4036829 View attachment 4036830


Better than nothing.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Better than nothing.


I've got a space between my tents I'm going to hang my 400 hps I keep for a backup to finish her out


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2017)

Lookin good bro, happy tokin!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Lookin good bro, happy tokin!


thanks yodaweed are you still running the golden lemons? I've got a couple of good strains on the back burner as I get things sorted out with my first run on the new tents & the remodel of my room I'm getting happier by the day


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2017)

I've had my 1 year old grandson since Thursday & haven't paid close attention to either tent somewhere in the last few days the lime slurpee smell has turned to blackberry danish or cobbler & the sugar frosting that I'm getting I can't get my I- pad to get a good pic of I can't wait to sample this as the quality is starting it look better by the day the pheno in the other tent leans more towards the jackherer side of things


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks yodaweed are you still running the golden lemons? I've got a couple of good strains on the back burner as I get things sorted out with my first run on the new tents & the remodel of my room I'm getting happier by the day


nah just chopped down a grape ox from rare dankness no more golden lemons


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 7, 2017)

we got our first frost last night all the work I did to my room is paying off big time I've been distracted the last week but my buds don't look much different in the pics but they're definitely puffing up in both tents


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2017)

switched the lights in both tents to run at night as it is now frosted at night but warm during the day soon I'll have to run the heaters


----------



## Lite (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks great, what day is that at?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2017)

Lite said:


> Looks great, what day is that at?


I flipped the cob tent sept.29


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 9, 2017)

Lite said:


> Looks great, what day is that at?


I flipped this tent (California light works led) on oct 4th. I see your growing pineapple chunk this pheno has similar growth characteristics to the p/c I grew out a few years back


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2017)

Both tents are doing good as I groom up the candidates for my next round


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 13, 2017)

hard to believe both tents have done so well & harvest time is right around the corner the cob tent was flipped a week prior the blurple sept 29 & oct4 respectively


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2017)

Good medicine bro....


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Good medicine bro....


hey pinner how is everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

the hairs are browning up & starting to recede as the calyx start to swell


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey pinner how is everything in your neck of the woods?


Rooms are on cruise control. Been doing alot of elk hunting and getting some good cardio....


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Rooms are on cruise control. Been doing alot of elk hunting and getting some good cardio....


depending where you're at getting up to where the elk are is a job all in itself let alone rooting one out that elk meat is good stuff I made pepperoni sticks out of elk hamburger & then hung the sticks in the smoker came out better than any beef sticks I've ever made hope you get one , hard to find featherweight rifles in good elk dropping calibers


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2017)

Im a bow hunter.... Just love being out in the hills.. only a callback this year 1st year in 7... the fires really fucked shit up this year...


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

I've never encountered an elk in the wild the only close up I've seen them was in orrick cal. near a beach in the redwoods bow hunting for an animal of that caliber has got to be a challenge


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Im a bow hunter.... Just love being out in the hills.. only a callback this year 1st year in 7... the fires really fucked shit up this year...


we had a wildfire here a couple of years ago had to evacuate but I snuck back in just didn't want my house looted they seem to be getting worse every season


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2017)

Going fir 3 lights 2 pounds bro.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Going fir 3 lights 2 pounds bro.View attachment 4043216


is that jackherer? or the black rose? I'm currently running a jackherer blackberry kush cross in both tents but next grow I'm gonna split it up & run doubledream in one of the tents I'm vegging them now


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

I test ran the heater tonight as it's getting cold at nights & by this weekend into the 30s I set the thermostat at 60 & periodically I'll check & adjust temps if necessary recent rains have kept nights warm but that's changing


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I test ran the heater tonight as it's getting cold at nights & by this weekend into the 30s I set the thermostat at 60 & periodically I'll check & adjust temps if necessary recent rains have kept nights warm but that's changing View attachment 4043221View attachment 4043222 View attachment 4043223


Looking great! Man those wildfires. I've been reading and watching about them. It's horrible! Just like the hurricanes. Even the gorilla grows all getting burned uo too


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 14, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> Looking great! Man those wildfires. I've been reading and watching about them. It's horrible! Just like the hurricanes. Even the gorilla grows all getting burned uo too


I had a ringside seat on the last one from our front porch I could see the air tankers make drops


----------



## Rolla J (Nov 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I had a ringside seat on the last one from our front porch I could see the air tankers make drops


Everything is hard to watch. Even this big company who invest 5million in crops all gone. Sure can have insurance for the property. But damn what a loss. What about when the market opens up soon in 2018. State of emergency for sure


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> is that jackherer? or the black rose? I'm currently running a jackherer blackberry kush cross in both tents but next grow I'm gonna split it up & run doubledream in one of the tents I'm vegging them now


Thats jack.. need to do a seed run on black rose this mom is 2 years old and getting tired...


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 15, 2017)

Looking good..subbd. 
I have a similar grow going right now in a 4x4x7 4 plant scrog using 400watt n 600watt hids....looking for 1.5 and up!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2017)

rastadred22 said:


> Looking good..subbd.
> I have a similar grow going right now in a 4x4x7 4 plant scrog using 400watt n 600watt hids....looking for 1.5 and up!


I'll check it out 


pinner420 said:


> Thats jack.. need to do a seed run on black rose this mom is 2 years old and getting tired...


I'm on my first run with this j/h-x-blackberry kush & really like it


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2017)

in a couple of days I'm gonna start the ripen feed schedule as she is maturing faster than the California light works tent up until now they've shared the same nutrients


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2017)

finishing nice


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2017)

first sample looks good can't wait to smoke it


----------



## Lite (Nov 16, 2017)

Looks great! how long has it dried?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2017)

Lite said:


> Looks great! how long has it dried?


Just a few hours it's still pretty wet


----------



## Lite (Nov 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Just a few hours it's still pretty wet


got a beef jerkey dehydrator?  fastest way to a sample but it loses some potency. takes about an hour until its smokeable.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 16, 2017)

Lite said:


> got a beef jerkey dehydrator?  fastest way to a sample but it loses some potency. takes about an hour until its smokeable.


I thought about speeding things up but I'm wanting to see what kind of flavor I'm gonna get I'll be sampling my sour'diesel-x-lemon kush I chopped last week I'm hoping to smoke this Saturday night I'm really hoping this turns out as good as it looks because I have it in both tents & a clone of it to go back with in one of the tents


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 16, 2017)

looking great man!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 17, 2017)

1-2 weeks until chop the sample nug is drying nice


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> 1-2 weeks until chop the sample nug is drying nice View attachment 4044479View attachment 4044480 View attachment 4044482


Looking great man! Gonna he a sexy yeild!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2017)

gonna chop this weekend I think


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2017)

she is pretty much ready & my next grow is taking shape & will have its own thread I'm gonna simplify things as it gets up to speed there is the possibility I might be trying a new strain instead of running the doubledream again as I'm wanting candyland or sherbet in my line up this blackjack is a fast finisher & I gave the sample nug to a friend to try for thanksgiving today is 52 days since the flip


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

Made a last minute change candyland is next for the blurple tent


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm thinking about 5 more days


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

wishing everyone a HAPPY thanksgiving!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 23, 2017)

had considered chop this Saturday but thought it over & im gonna roll it over to the following weekend


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 26, 2017)

gonna chop in the next couple of days she is pretty much ready I'm going right back with this strain for this tent I've got candyland for the other tent


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 26, 2017)

Looking great man. Good job for sure!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

today is chop time


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2017)

gonna feed in the morning & as soon as she is acclimated I'm gonna kick the light up to all 6 cobs


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2017)

Meanwhile the blurple tent is maturing very well


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2017)

both grows are hanging & new plants occupy my tents


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2017)

Ahhh - the sweet smell of success!


----------



## Cannadab1s (Nov 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> both grows are hanging & new plants occupy my tentsView attachment 4050460View attachment 4050461 View attachment 4050462View attachment 4050463


Those are some sexy ladies pole dancing on your bed.

Cant wait to see when its cured.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2017)

still a bit early but some of the smaller stuff shows promise


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2017)

as I trim I would like to thank everyone for visiting & ttystikk & Mohican in particular for their advice that enabled me to get here as well as the others I rub elbows with on a regular basis you know who you are this thread is 2-1/2 miles long & my goals have changed but I'm gonna keep this thread going as everyone knows where it is


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 30, 2017)

I see the fan running and thought id share my thoughts. If your living areas rh is in the 30s or so.... i used to rush stuff to market in 5 days or so utilizing fans dehoughs.... now days i cut at the base and hang fir 6 to 7 days with little or no burping or guessing. I've learned to accept a slow dry. Dry trim is a touch more work; I think the added aroma is worth the extra 3 or so days. PS been on the scissors for 14days straight
.. have fun...


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> I see the fan running and thought id share my thoughts. If your living areas rh is in the 30s or so.... i used to rush stuff to market in 5 days or so utilizing fans dehoughs.... now days i cut at the base and hang fir 6 to 7 days with little or no burping or guessing. I've learned to accept a slow dry. Dry trim is a touch more work; I think the added aroma is worth the extra 3 or so days. PS been on the scissors for 14days straight
> .. have fun...


Yeah the other grow is hanging in the bedroom & im slowing that one I'm coming off a long dry spell & you're right slower is better all the way around some people trim as they chop & then dry the buds I'm kinda in a hurry but not that big of a rush , how was the hunt ? I notice the night air has got crispy the past week finally got enough frost to kill the flies


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2018)

first winter in the new tents gives new problems but I'm getting through it


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2018)

CANDYLAND using greenleaf megacrop


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2018)

Blackjack using gh nutes she has been a bit fickle but overall doing good you can really see the sativa in the cooler weather she don't like wintertime


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 9, 2018)

Looking N heavy?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2018)

JohnDoeTho said:


> Looking N heavy?


I'm hoping to do better than last round (8 oz.) I actually made the Scrog 24x24 instead of 29x29 & im gonna wait a little longer before I flip this time


----------



## sierranevadaca (Jan 10, 2018)

What's up herk, your blackjacks looking great. I've noticed some of my dark heart clones are super finicky eaters. Haven't been on here in a while, got my room dialed in decent. My flower lights are off for now, waiting on clones to take off. Have Good one!


----------



## sierranevadaca (Jan 10, 2018)

Still using Tupar? I just put some moms into dwc due to root aphids. Little pests can't live underwater! It saved my plants!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2018)

still using tupur but next grow I'm wanting to fire up a waterfarm in the clw tent I'm still on the fence about darkheart stuff been getting kingklonebrand stuff @ greengold the smaller plant is their candyland the larger plant is blackjack people just love it out of the 12 zips last harvest (earlier dec.) only 1 zip left it smokes so good hoping their candyland is as good


sierranevadaca said:


> Still using Tupar? I just put some moms into dwc due to root aphids. Little pests can't live underwater! It saved my plants!


I haven't had bug problems since I moved up here from Stockton but I isolate new clones in a different area than my room


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2018)

I know this is a long thread but this is where my friends seem to find me also a good place for me to scroll back for info I've got more denser growth than when I flipped last grow this should rock I've set Jan 15 th. as my flip day


----------



## Rolla J (Jan 10, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I know this is a long thread but this is where my friends seem to find me also a good place for me to scroll back for info I've got more denser growth than when I flipped last grow this should rock I've set Jan 15 th. as my flip dayView attachment 4071086


Man oh man she is going to fill up the tent very nicely!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Man oh man she is going to fill up the tent very nicely!


I'm really hoping I've corrected my shortcomings from last grow the cobs don't seem to get as much stretch after the flip as either my hps or the clw that's why I'm going 5 more days I'm trying to see if I get a direct link between veg size before flipping & final yield of usable product


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 10, 2018)

Yea I don’t notice any stretch phase either. I think it has to do with giving proper spectrum. But I also train for many colas so I don’t know if that’s why I don’t get the stretch as well.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 11, 2018)

JohnDoeTho said:


> Looking N heavy?


I like to keep the "N" in good supply until midway through flower the smaller plant is getting megacrop 1-part nutrient so will have the same N ratio all the way through


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 11, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I like to keep the "N" in good supply until midway through flower the smaller plant is getting megacrop 1-part nutrient so will have the same N ratio all the way through View attachment 4071426View attachment 4071427


Oh really? I seem to notice the most vigorous growth when they are on the hungry side of anything.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2018)

JohnDoeTho said:


> Oh really? I seem to notice the most vigorous growth when they are on the hungry side of anything.


total [email protected] 860


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2018)

almost flip time I've been using greenleaf bud explosion @ 1/2 gr. per gal. with the gh nutes after the flip last grow it took 14 days to show the first bud signs


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 12, 2018)

Yea ppm means almost nothing to me. I tried following others ppm and only got into trouble. Ppm is a great way to personally measure how hungry they are though! I used to operate under the idea of keeping them full, now I work under the idea of keeping them busy looking for food


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 12, 2018)

For instance even in my current run my small plant for a little n heavy at 800 ppm. I didn’t decrease ppm, I kept ppm at 800 but changed ratio of nutrient to less N because they were still feeding well.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2018)

with the gh 3-part nutes I can play with the N levels but with the megacrop it's a single part nutrient & counting cal mag is a total of 2 ingredients that's the direction I'm going with my nutrients


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 12, 2018)

Well keep us updated how it goes


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2018)

I moved the flip up 2 days so today Jan.13 is flip day for the blackjack


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 13, 2018)

It’s always such an exciting time!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2018)

the California light works is now back over the candyland I'll be watching my temps today


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 13, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> the California light works is now back over the candyland I'll be watching my temps today View attachment 4072573View attachment 4072574 View attachment 4072575


Yea now that I know it works, I’m interested to see how many cycle I can get with them.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2018)

JohnDoeTho said:


> Yea now that I know it works, I’m interested to see how many cycle I can get with them.


vegging under the t-5s or something similar while your main grow is finishing can be a big help


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 14, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I moved the flip up 2 days so today Jan.13 is flip day for the blackjack View attachment 4072484


Happy budding.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 14, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Happy budding.


thanks haze last grow it took 2 weeks to start budding


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 14, 2018)

I love the way they veg under it though. I do only use one panel until they get big enough.


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 14, 2018)

Temporary home for the clones lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 15, 2018)

the canopy is getting thicker at some point soon I'll thin things a bit


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 15, 2018)

It's early to tell for sure but I seem to be getting more stretch than I did last round everything is identical to my last grow except I'm running a 24"x24" screen instead of 29"x29" in hopes of getting less but larger buds


----------



## JohnDoeTho (Jan 15, 2018)

i Could see that helping with the same veg time. Do you trim out all small branches and new branch growth first couple weeks of flower? That will help it have less spots to devote its energy to bud and will be able to put the same amount of focus on less nodes.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2018)

JohnDoeTho said:


> i Could see that helping with the same veg time. Do you trim out all small branches and new branch growth first couple weeks of flower? That will help it have less spots to devote its energy to bud and will be able to put the same amount of focus on less nodes.


that's pretty much what I do just kinda waiting to see the first bud nubbins & train as I go


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2018)

the candyland trails the blackjack hopefully the candyland will be ready to flip by the middle of next month


----------



## max420thc (Jan 20, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I have diabetes related neuropathy in my feet,lower legs & now starting in my arms I also have an extra vertebrae down by my tailbone after years of driving concrete trucks that have no rear springs on slab highways coupled with my age & the fact I should took better care of myself any way new regulations from dot forced me into early retirement @ 59 I tapped out we sold out & moved to the hills a year ago it's funny I remember seeing people complain of the very stuff I have now & never thought much about it but after you experience it you have a different outlook that's why eventually I will have 2 small rooms as a sleepy time indica is not such a bad thing at the end of the day


For your diabetes friend please try bitter gourd juice and drink it. 
It is part of a common diet in places around the world that never gets diabetes. It is known as a cure for it.
Just thought I would throw it out there for you to try.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2018)

max420thc said:


> For your diabetes friend please try bitter gourd juice and drink it.
> It is part of a common diet in places around the world that never gets diabetes. It is known as a cure for it.
> Just thought I would throw it out there for you to try.


thanks for the info I'll research it dou have any idea where to look for it ? I've never heard of it


----------



## max420thc (Jan 20, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> thanks for the info I'll research it dou have any idea where to look for it ? I've never heard of it


I wish I knew, it is common in Asia. One of my girls swears by it that it will cure diabetes. Has some pretty convincing evidence too.
I would try the local stores then Asian food markets. Excellent job on a 2 gallon container grow getting that much out of it. I went through the whole journal .
I do not know you but I like you .


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2018)

max420thc said:


> I wish I knew, it is common in Asia. One of my girls swears by it that it will cure diabetes. Has some pretty convincing evidence too.
> I would try the local stores then Asian food markets. Excellent job on a 2 gallon container grow getting that much out of it. I went through the whole journal .
> I do not know you but I like you .


thanks man I'll see what I can find I know this thread is 2-1/2 miles long & I have 2 other journals but a lot of people associate this thread & whatever I'm doing so I keep it updated thanks for the encouragement & kind words


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 21, 2018)

today's pics getting lots of bud sites


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2018)

the only change for the next grow in this tent is gonna be to put the e&f back in as spring will be here & that will allow a couple of days on " auto pilot " to take off fishing , camping road trips etc. the upper right corner needs to fill in a bit more but I'm really happy with things in this tent the other tent however are gonna require a little more work


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2018)

this strain has the capability to reach beast status if not this round for sure by the next one this is gonna be my flagship strain as she does perform good & generates top-notch product as well


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2018)

she sure is beasting up.. looking good herk..


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> she sure is beasting up.. looking good herk..


this is gonna be my main strain as this tent is dialed in my next goal is to get the other tent up to speed I'm experimenting with greenleaf bud explosion dry additive


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> this is gonna be my main strain as this tent is dialed in my next goal is to get the other tent up to speed I'm experimenting with greenleaf bud explosion dry additive View attachment 4079174View attachment 4079175


I'm really thinking about giving that green leaf nutes a try on a plant or two.. your plants are looking gorgeous ..


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm really thinking about giving that green leaf nutes a try on a plant or two.. your plants are looking gorgeous ..


the bud nubbins are here right on schedule I see nothing wrong with the greenleaf nutrients I don't even have to adjust ph. I mix & it comes out 6.0 - 6.1 every time


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm really thinking about giving that green leaf nutes a try on a plant or two.. your plants are looking gorgeous ..


this plant is getting megacrop & calmag only she is gonna flip right around Valentine's Day


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> the bud nubbins are here right on schedule I see nothing wrong with the greenleaf nutrients I don't even have to adjust ph. I mix & it comes out 6.0 - 6.1 every time View attachment 4079521View attachment 4079522


nice..


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm having to supercropp to keep this under control


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> nice..


The greenleaf grow is waking up , getting happier!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2018)

these are ready for the t-5s they will be vegging as the blackjack finishes


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey Herk,
Just letting you know I'm still around.
I did good with My last grow that finished early Jan.and am now finished with the Early Vixen strain. Everything is turned off and I have ordered some new strains for 2018.
I'll play with some Auto's for spring and summer fun but got my hands on a OG Kush/Haze with a 10 week finish. I will look for a phenom from that to grow into the winter.
How have your harvest's been?
Looks like your lab is in full swing LOL.

Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 2, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Hey Herk,
> Just letting you know I'm still around.
> I did good with My last grow that finished early Jan.and am now finished with the Early Vixen strain. Everything is turned off and I have ordered some new strains for 2018.
> I'll play with some Auto's for spring and summer fun but got my hands on a OG Kush/Haze with a 10 week finish. I will look for a phenom from that to grow into the winter.
> ...


. The blackjack is gonna do good again cut to chop in march I'm flipping t candyland Valentine's Day I'm getting happier by the day 12zip totall first run well have to clean that up a bit I can't keep up a 3rd tent is in order


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2018)

she is in her groove


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds like you are all dialed in.
She is a very sat. dom. that one. lots of tops too. that's great.
You will be able to shut down with the summer heat and still have a good bud count in jars. That's great.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Sounds like you are all dialed in.
> She is a very sat. dom. that one. lots of tops too. that's great.
> You will be able to shut down with the summer heat and still have a good bud count in jars. That's great.


I've got the heat issues solved I'm gonna run through the summer & ive got the winter dialed in as well finally where I'm wanting to be ill be perpetual with 2 strains the year round


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2018)

I finally feel I've got a working combination here & now I'm gonna focus my attention on the megacrop tent as it is lagging behind this one so some adjustments are definitely in order I've started training my clone & the bud pic is from last grow


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 11, 2018)

today's pics @ 29 days since I flipped 15 days of actually budding


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 12, 2018)

Blackjack & candyland babies are doing good


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 14, 2018)

the weather has once again cooled to normal for the season but things are going good


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Feb 15, 2018)

What are you growing? They look like my MK Ultra plants. I'm in 3rd week of flower. I have photos posted, if you get a minute


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 16, 2018)

FunCatLady2017 said:


> What are you growing? They look like my MK Ultra plants. I'm in 3rd week of flower. I have photos posted, if you get a minute


this is from www.kingklonbrand.com its called blackjack I've grown mk ultra x. bubblegum this is a single plant grow the genetics of this strain are jackherer x blackberry kush I'll see if I can look up your grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 17, 2018)

Alright Herk, how are you mate? Your girls are looking shit hot!!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Alright Herk, how are you mate? Your girls are looking shit hot!!


hey stickman I figured you was due to surface spring is right around the corner & for once everything is going smooth like Newcastle ale ! lol.....


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2018)

the pics don't show it but she is putting on weight


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 19, 2018)

r.i.kid said:


> ok my man I think I hit a pound..I have 50 colas all about this sizeView attachment 3858262 View attachment 3858263


Hey there @r.i.kid ! What strain is that- care to link to your grow journal on that on or tell me how you did it?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 19, 2018)

this is truly a hybrid that performs as advertised


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I figured you was due to surface spring is right around the corner & for once everything is going smooth like Newcastle ale ! lol.....


Haha love it mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha love it mate!


no surprise here this strain is a rock solid performer I've a clone for next round


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 21, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> no surprise here this strain is a rock solid performer I've a clone for next round View attachment 4093633


Which strain is that currently? Looks B-E-A-utiful!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Which strain is that currently? Looks B-E-A-utiful!


www.kingklonebrand is the breeder it's called blackjack this is my second grow of it I also have their candyland in my other tent


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 22, 2018)

she is not showing no outside growth but the buds are putting on weight


----------



## emeraldbuds (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow! You have your hands full there lol. She’s looking great. Hope you don’t mind me sitting in


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 22, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Wow! You have your hands full there lol. She’s looking great. Hope you don’t mind me sitting in


pull up a chair plenty of room around here


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 23, 2018)

the weekend is upon us , she has about 3 weeks left oddly enough she is still feeding heavily in about a week I'm gonna hit her with a ripening schedule as she winds down


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2018)

the frost has arrived


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2018)

she is right on schedule the second round generally goes smoother and this one is right on schedule


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 1, 2018)

On point.... Rockn....


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 2, 2018)

nice


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 4, 2018)

Man, you are getting some great buds there Herk.
I'm super jealous. They seem to get thicker every day.
I'll be starting a new journal soon and I'm hoping to get some results like yours happening again soon.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Man, you are getting some great buds there Herk.
> I'm super jealous. They seem to get thicker every day.
> I'll be starting a new journal soon and I'm hoping to get some results like yours happening again soon.


I usually do better on the second of round from clone just gives me a better idea of what to expect


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 4, 2018)

Just call me Pavlov's dog...


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 5, 2018)

how many watts for this grow?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> how many watts for this grow?


340w. of cob led


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2018)

way back when I started this thread the 1 lb. was kind of a pipe dream & if I achieve that remains to be seen but more important than that is to keep improving each round


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 6, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> way back when I started this thread the 1 lb. was kind of a pipe dream & if I achieve that remains to be seen but more important than that is to keep improving each roundView attachment 4101219View attachment 4101220


How much dry weight are you pulling off that setup?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 6, 2018)

the first run was 8 oz. not counting popcorn this is my second round hoping to do better & the clone for the next round is under the t5s


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 8, 2018)

I cut the nutrients in half while she is finishing everything is in place & this is looking like my best to date with this combination I'm not making any major changes for my next round with the exception of upping my smart pot size from a 3 to a 4 gallon capacity


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2018)

Spectacular! You have come a long way from the poor sick plant.

All you need now is a better camera to capture the beauty


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Spectacular! You have come a long way from the poor sick plant.
> 
> All you need now is a better camera to capture the beauty


thanks how's things going over in your neck of the woods? spring is almost upon us & I sat a couple tomato plants out yesterday gotta cover them at night though


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 8, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I cut the nutrients in half while she is finishing everything is in place & this is looking like my best to date with this combination I'm not making any major changes for my next round with the exception of upping my smart pot size from a 3 to a 4 gallon capacity View attachment 4102524View attachment 4102525 View attachment 4102526


Bigger pot...
Bigger pot!


----------



## Stipulus (Mar 8, 2018)

I have read the whole thread and finally you have something worth while on your hands! I say it's not all about the nutrients but about the strain! I am totally subbed to see what you get off this. One thing I have noticed about your grows that may impact your yield is that you dont seem to defoliate the bottom of your plants too much or thin out the tops, maybe I have missed something. I have been very frustrated at the size of your colas so far! These bad boys look great though! I try to grow one tent with a few different strains, then I pick out the best and easiest to grow. I have found Great white shark, critical impact, anything Kush or critical and Super skunk very productive. I find if you get newer unstable strains you end up with a lot of duds.


----------



## Stipulus (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Stipulus (Mar 8, 2018)

Stipulus said:


> View attachment 4102678 View attachment 4102679


See how much bud meat there is on the OG Kush at the top...notice I had taken a lot of the shade leaves away. I did this over 4 weeks. Not all at once, You see the super skunk just above, by the time that was done there was barely a shade leaf left, it looked like the Kush and the buds form one long solid juicy Kola! A plant forms better, denser and fatter Kolas if you shred off all the crap underneath. You get better light penetration and air circulation. I have learnt this through trial and error. Oh and not too much nutrients...yeild is 90% climate and light.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 9, 2018)

she is getting close


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 9, 2018)

as this is winding down candyland is ramping up she looks like she is gonna get frosty soon


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 9, 2018)

Stipulus said:


> View attachment 4102678 View attachment 4102679


tremendous bud!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2018)

we're about done


----------



## 420Barista (Mar 11, 2018)

what do you go by herk time or the appearance? color of the trich's?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2018)

420Barista said:


> what do you go by herk time or the appearance? color of the trich's?


I'm gonna look at the trichs with the loupe tomorrow but I'm kinda going on all of the things you just listed & the fact this is my second grow of this


----------



## emeraldbuds (Mar 12, 2018)

I must look into these Johnson leds, iv always been a hid man but this plant is looking impressive. Great work !!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 13, 2018)

she's hanging now 


emeraldbuds said:


> I must look into these Johnson leds, iv always been a hid man but this plant is looking impressive. Great work !!


I think timber or rapidled will give as good or better results at a cheaper price the Johnson performance is good I just think there is better options out there


----------



## emeraldbuds (Mar 14, 2018)

Had a quick look into the leds you mentioned. Ill be hard set finding a supplier in Ireland and our import duty is crazy so getting it shipped over won't be worth the cost. Maybe I will build a little one 

Looking forward to the smoke report


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 14, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Had a quick look into the leds you mentioned. Ill be hard set finding a supplier in Ireland and our import duty is crazy so getting it shipped over won't be worth the cost. Maybe I will build a little one
> 
> Looking forward to the smoke report


I didn't think about your location are kits exempt from the tax?


----------



## emeraldbuds (Mar 14, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I didn't think about your location are kits exempt from the tax?


From experience anything over €100 would get taxed at 23%. Sometimes I can get stuff through without the tax but id say those lights would be caught up. The kits would be the same yeah, although if I purchased the COBs and drivers on their own from china I should be ok with the import duty. Im handy with electrics but id have to source the frame. Id have hotspots all over the place if I tried to weld a frame together lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 14, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> From experience anything over €100 would get taxed at 23%. Sometimes I can get stuff through without the tax but id say those lights would be caught up. The kits would be the same yeah, although if I purchased the COBs and drivers on their own from china I should be ok with the import duty. Im handy with electrics but id have to source the frame. Id have hotspots all over the place if I tried to weld a frame together lol


aluminum angle & screws & nuts or pop-rivets will work if you're gonna use passive heatsinks some people are buying Chinese cob lights & swapping the chips out for good ones , using the drivers , fans , heatsinks etc. from the Chinese light , the anjeet from amazon has video's on YouTube how it is done


----------



## emeraldbuds (Mar 14, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> aluminum angle & screws & nuts or pop-rivets will work if you're gonna use passive heatsinks some people are buying Chinese cob lights & swapping the chips out for good ones , using the drivers , fans , heatsinks etc. from the Chinese light , the anjeet from amazon has video's on YouTube how it is done


Good thinking, the cost of those lights with import could be cheaper than making up a bracket itself. I must have a look into what the latest COBs everyones running now. I had some priced last year at about €50 each inc shipping.

I have a MarsHydro II 1200w here. Got it two years ago and ran it once start to finish. I had massive growth in veg but the buds just didn't come through in flower. Maybe it was something I done but I couldn't pull a decent yield and I didn't like the colour, way to purple for me. I like the look of your light though and those are some pretty dense buds


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2018)

just waiting for her to take off running only 3 cobs


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 17, 2018)

It has been raining all week which slowed drying a wee bit but she is almost dry & the next round is in place


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 18, 2018)

so whats the verdict on your grow tents there Herk.
Advantages ?
Disadvantages ?
They look super shiny still.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> so whats the verdict on your grow tents there Herk.
> Advantages ?
> Disadvantages ?
> They look super shiny still.


I'm opening these up multiple times a day , been almost a year & still work as good as the day I got them


----------



## emeraldbuds (Mar 20, 2018)

One tip I found handy with the tents. Get some candle wax or zipper wax for scuba diving suits and run it along the zips. You won’t know yourself after  mine tend to get a bit stiff after a while with the high humidity in veg. Little bit of wax does the trick


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 20, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> One tip I found handy with the tents. Get some candle wax or zipper wax for scuba diving suits and run it along the zips. You won’t know yourself after  mine tend to get a bit stiff after a while with the high humidity in veg. Little bit of wax does the trick


I use a bar of soap never thought about the stuff for wetsuits


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2018)

Been busy! The little seedlings are all getting bigger here:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 26, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Been busy! The little seedlings are all getting bigger here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Looks like you're off to a good start will they try to bud before the days get longer?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2018)

been dealing with medical stuff & haven't updated the blackjack is trimmed & in jars (9-1/2) oz. candyland is finishing & ive got another round of candyland started in the cob tent


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2018)

she is making me happier every day the quality is gonna be high


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> she is making me happier every day the quality is gonna be high View attachment 4114908View attachment 4114909 View attachment 4114910


She’s beautiful mate, well done


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> She’s beautiful mate, well done


Happy Easter Stickman!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> Happy Easter Stickman!


Happy Easter mate, all the best!


----------



## Blakey (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice bro


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2018)

Blakey said:


> Nice bro


thanks I had my doubts at first but she is growing on me


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey man, I've been gone ages. like 9-10 months, had some stuff to deal with. Back from the dead anyway, but just picking up on old journals I used to read. Good to see it's still up and running for you. Great looking plants. I'm going to have to go back many pages and see what I've missed.

Hope all is well?

Hi TheStickMan too.

You're both probably thinking 'Who the fu*k is this?' lol


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2018)

Fevs. said:


> Hey man, I've been gone ages. like 9-10 months, had some stuff to deal with. Back from the dead anyway, but just picking up on old journals I used to read. Good to see it's still up and running for you. Great looking plants. I'm going to have to go back many pages and see what I've missed.
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> ...


hey fevs it's really good to hear from you how's your whippet? are you still taking hem to run down in the moors? I've still got 2 tents going


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 9, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> hey fevs it's really good to hear from you how's your whippet? are you still taking hem to run down in the moors? I've still got 2 tents going


You do remember. She is great, thanks. Yes I'm walking her daily for hours. She is very fit and strong. I'll have a right look through the journals I've missed.


----------



## Jjlaw95 (Apr 9, 2018)

I'e read the majority of this post and wow I'm in love hahah.. planning to board out the loft or cupboard and set up my 1st grow.. this post is just pure inspiration well done


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 9, 2018)

Fevs. said:


> You do remember. She is great, thanks. Yes I'm walking her daily for hours. She is very fit and strong. I'll have a right look through the journals I've missed.


My osram clw tent is about ready to chop


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice. Looking great in there!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 24, 2018)

sorry I haven't upgraded my thread but the candyland is bomb haven't got final weight yet I have to move my grows as divorce looms on the horizon I've got clones of both grows in a safe place for now


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 24, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> sorry I haven't upgraded my thread but the candyland is bomb haven't got final weight yet I have to move my grows as divorce looms on the horizon I've got clones of both grows in a safe place for now


Sorry to hear that bro hope things start getting better for u.w


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> sorry I haven't upgraded my thread but the candyland is bomb haven't got final weight yet I have to move my grows as divorce looms on the horizon I've got clones of both grows in a safe place for now


Divorce is a huge mess. I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm sure it's gonna be a learning experience!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I'm sure it's gonna be a learning experience!


It was for me.

Good luck.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 26, 2018)

Fevs. said:


> Hey man, I've been gone ages. like 9-10 months, had some stuff to deal with. Back from the dead anyway, but just picking up on old journals I used to read. Good to see it's still up and running for you. Great looking plants. I'm going to have to go back many pages and see what I've missed.
> 
> Hope all is well?
> 
> ...


Hey up Fevs, how ya diddlin?! A long awaited return, was gutted when you disappeared, how come you went?
You still blasting in your S2000? And what you growing now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 26, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> sorry I haven't upgraded my thread but the candyland is bomb haven't got final weight yet I have to move my grows as divorce looms on the horizon I've got clones of both grows in a safe place for now


Hello mate, hope you’re OK, so sorry to hear about the divorce. Shite news, hope everything else is well with you


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the divorce man. Keep your head up


----------



## TheStickMan (May 4, 2018)

Alright Herk, any updates pal?


----------

